# zeigt doch mal eure Räder



## nikl69 (1. Juni 2010)

hier mein  nicht mehr ganz aktuell  irgendwas findet man ja immer zum schrauben neue Kurbel muss ran, meine knackst


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Mann ist das sauber *schäm*... 

Morgen mach ich ein Bild, aber erst nach dem Putzen, der Regen der letzten Tag hat dafür gesorgt, das man gerade noch nicht mal sieht was für ne Farbe das hat. (und mein Mann meinte, wenn ich keinen Schlüssel gehabt hätte, hätte er nicht gewusst das ich das bin  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (1. Juni 2010)

meins...und dabei bin ich eigentlich so gar nicht der weiß-Typ  hats mir aber trotzdem angetan:


----------



## gobo (1. Juni 2010)

leg die bremsleitung hinten an der gabel lag,nicht vorne!!!

mfg


----------



## 1000grad (1. Juni 2010)

warum? stört doch nich.


----------



## nikl69 (1. Juni 2010)

> Mann ist das sauber *schäm*...


 

Es kam gerade aus der Badewanne  wollte einen neuen weißen Sattel testen, da hab ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt....



> und dabei bin ich eigentlich so gar nicht der weiß-Ty


weiß is irgendwie....gut


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> warum? stört doch nich.



dich nicht, aber vielleicht einen Stein, der gerade im Weg ist wenn du dein Bike zufällig mal unsanft darauf ablegen willst 

Hab auch noch ein Winter-Bild... sogar mit Dreck und Weiß am Bike 





und ein Sommerbild von meinem anderen Schätzchen, diesmal in Sauber...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

das aktuellste Foto von meinem Radl, hier war ich nur noch fähig, es "von mir zu schmeißen" und schnell das Foto zu machen (oben auf dem "Gipfel", siehe Kette), danach bin ich ein bisschen zusammengebrochen


----------



## gobo (1. Juni 2010)

danke scyla


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

Meins:


----------



## hasenfusses (2. Juni 2010)

Da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2010)

lass mich raten... du magst gerne blau und Ledersättel?  
Etwas eigenwillig, aber schön


----------



## hasenfusses (2. Juni 2010)

> du magst gerne blau und Ledersättel?


Wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## hasenfusses (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## MelleD (2. Juni 2010)

Meins


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

..das blaue is ja übel ...  p.s. unter dem fred ladybikes haben schon alle ihre bikes gezeigt ....  lg . k.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

Nein, da habe ich mein Bike noch nicht gezeigt  Ich darf noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

*@ MelleD*
Bildhübsches Canyon


----------



## nikl69 (2. Juni 2010)

@barbarissima

Tolle Felgen...haben will  

Ich muss zugeben dass mich da immer der Neid packt, das ist der Nachteil bei Felgenbremsen aber gut...ich hab auch vo mir ein Cube Fully zu leisten...dann aber


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..das blaue is ja übel ...


 
Das Blaue ist ja schon alles gewesen  Finde ich total witzig


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

nikl69 schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 
> Tolle Felgen...haben will
> 
> Ich muss zugeben dass mich da immer der Neid packt, das ist der Nachteil bei Felgenbremsen aber gut...ich hab auch vo mir ein Cube Fully zu leisten...dann aber


 
Die Laufräder sind auch mein ganzer stolz


----------



## baiker007 (2. Juni 2010)

Ein Hardtail Freeride
mit 140 mm FW 
Rock Shox Pike
Mavic Deetrack Laufräder
Suntour Durolux Schaltwerk und Hebel
XLC Freeride Vorbau
Hayes Nine bremsen
Truvativ Husselfelt lenker
XLC Freeride Sattel
Rote pedale Keine ahnung welche marke
Truvavtiv XC Double Clamp Sattelstütze
Conti Diwsel vorn Hinten Michelin Hot S
Suntour Duro Kurbel  
Poison Taxon Rahmen


----------



## gobo (3. Juni 2010)

hasenfuss:

der ständer geht jaaa mal garnicht!!!!!!bleibt der dran??

mfg


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Blaue ist ja schon alles gewesen  Finde ich total witzig


Meinst Du?
Erkenne mindestens 2 wenn nicht gar 3 verschiedene Rahmen 
Hasenfusses, bitte löse das Rätsel


----------



## hasenfusses (3. Juni 2010)

> hasenfuss:
> 
> der ständer geht jaaa mal garnicht!!!!!!bleibt der dran??


Worauf Du dich verlassen kannst !
Ich mag wenn man ein Rad immer ordentlich abstellen kann, Rennrad bleibt da die einzige Ausnahme.
Es hat lange gedauert bis ich einen Ständer gefunden habe der auch was taugt, dieser Hebie funktioniert einfach nur, auch wenn das Rad schwer beladen ist.

Ich fühle mich geehrt das Euch meine Räder nicht gefallen den ich will auf keine Fall so ein Rad wie es jeder hat mit großen Werbeaufdrucken etc., meine Räder sollen individuell sein, das ist mir offentsichtlich gelungen !


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

ich werd meins jetzt mal vom schlamm befreien und ein foto machen, hab nur eins mit dem iphone mal gemacht, aber da sieht es man nicht in seiner vollen pracht.  
ich finds übrigens cool, wenn jemand so zu seinem ding steht und blau mag ich auch.


----------



## hasenfusses (3. Juni 2010)

> Erkenne mindestens 2 wenn nicht gar 3 verschiedene Rahmen
> Hasenfusses, bitte löse das Rätsel


Es sind 4 Räder und 4 verschiedene Rahmen !
Die Räder sind komplett selber aufgebaut, jede einzelne Komponente entspricht meinen Vorstellungen, die Rahmen hab ich nach meinem Farbwunsch pulvern lassen, an allen Rädern fahr ich die gleiche Kurbel (das MTB Foto ist älter, da ist aber auch schon lange die Kurbel drauf die auf den anderen drauf ist).

Mir persönlich bringt ein Rad von der Stange nichts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

et voilá:


----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

Was du in rot hast, will ich in orange.

Was für ein schönes Bike. Würdest du mir den Preis flüstern? Damit ich weiß, worauf ich spare 

Rotwild finde ich sehr schick!


----------



## Kati318 (3. Juni 2010)

mein racer, 

zusammen gebaut von meinem schatzi

wiegt nur 10.5kg
mittlerweile aber mit einer reba sl





lg kati


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

*@JarJarBings:*
Sehr sehr schön  Die Truvativ Noir täte mir an meinem auch gut gefallen


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Was du in rot hast, will ich in orange.
> 
> Was für ein schönes Bike. Würdest du mir den Preis flüstern? Damit ich weiß, worauf ich spare
> 
> Rotwild finde ich sehr schick!



ich steh ja total auf pink, aber das pink von sram war in echt ganz schön rosa. *grusel* das rot passt halt richtig cool zu den pedalen und zur bremse, als hätte es so sein sollen. 
ganz ehrlich, ich weiß den preis nicht. mein mann ist rotwildhändler und er hat "nur" den ek+19% bezahlt, wobei wir noch ein bissi mehr rabatt hatten, weil auf dem carbon fingerabdrücke sind, die nicht auffallen, aber wenn man es weiß, sieht man sie.
gelistet ist das bike mit 5000, aber dann sind andere komponenten dran. ich hab im prinzip nur den rahmen und die gabel so bekommen.
gewicht so wie es da steht:11,1kg. 
schick finde ich rotwild auch, v.a. aber passen die bikes mir auch am besten. 

ich find eure bikes übrigens auch klasse, v.a. weil man bei jeder von euch die begeisterung dafür raushört.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

..das rotwild find´ich auch geil - obwohl ich nicht auf rot steh`...


----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

Okay,

auch wenn es im Album zu genüge zu betrachten ist 






und noch von der anderen Seite, mit neuem Sattel und wieder meinen alten Flats, nach einer Fahrt im Dauerregen


----------



## maitree (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kati318,
ist das ein eve von Centurion! Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Bin gestern das ultimate xt probegefahren und ganz begeistert.
Das wiegt dann 11,3 kg. Wie habt ihr deines soooo leicht gebracht!
Ich liebe leichte Räder.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

@fie : der neue sattel passt gut !!!!
bist du echt im nassen mit den ralphs unterwegs gewesen ??? die haben doch null grip und setzten sich sehr schnell mit schlamm zu .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @fie : der neue sattel passt gut !!!!
> bist du echt im nassen mit den ralphs unterwegs gewesen ??? die haben doch null grip und setzten sich sehr schnell mit schlamm zu .....



Oh ja, der Sattel war ein Schnäppchen und ist spitze! Danke sehr!

Ja, ich bin damit im Dauerregen gefahren und ja, ich bin einige Male unfreiwillig gedriftet und habe damit Seenplatten durchquert. Gelegt habe ich mich nicht. Ich hab halt nur diesen grad, denn meine alten Fat Alberts sind einfach zu schwer und rollen wie ein runder Stein. Geht alles, wenn man fahren will, weißte bestimmt selber


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

jepp, war nur erstaunt, da ich ja weiss, wie sehr du regenfahrten magst !!! und ich hab ein mal die erfahrung mit nem ralph gemacht (waren aus´m laden an meinem damals neuen cube ams dran ..)- und ich fand es furchtbar .... tip - der conti vertical - SUPER bei jedem wetter , nicht schwer - saugünstig (13 euro das stück) - noch dazu sehr langlebig !!! lg , kati


----------



## Kati318 (3. Juni 2010)

maitree schrieb:


> Hallo Kati318,
> ist das ein eve von Centurion! Gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Bin gestern das ultimate xt probegefahren und ganz begeistert.
> Das wiegt dann 11,3 kg. Wie habt ihr deines soooo leicht gebracht!
> Ich liebe leichte Räder.




Hi Maitree,

ich kann Dir ja mal eine Teileliste geben.
das Rad hat komp mein Freund  aufgebaut.
Er hat nur den Rahmen bekommen und es so aufgebaut.
Viel aus seiner Restekiste. 


Das Bild ist nicht aktuell, aber die Liste 

Rahmen: Eve 18"
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Spacer: Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F 139
Lenker: Syntace Carbon
Griffe: Acros Grips mit Gravur 
Bremsen: Marta 180/160
Schalthebel: Sram X9 (auf dem Bild sind noch Gripshift drauf)
Züge: Shimano SP41 
Kurbel: SLX 170 (XT Kettenblatt getunt)
Kette: XT
Cassette: XT 11-34
Pedale: VP Superlight
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Umwerfer: XT
Laufradsatz: Ringle Flea Disc, Revo Speichen, Sun DS XC1 Felge
Reifen: Rocket Ron 2.25 (ausgewogen )
Schläuche: SV14
Sattelstütze: Smica Light (wird noch gegen WCS Carbon getauscht)
Sattel: Fizik
Sattelklemme: Salsa in Pink 

LG Kati


----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

Danke, guter Tipp! Kann ich gut gebrauchen und bei 13â¬ gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern!

Wenn es trocken ist, ist der Palph einfach spitze. Aber, ich habe ja nur den Fat Albert zum Vergleich, aber den, habe ich sofot gemerkt.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

..und noch was gutes : ..das conti logo is ORANGE !!!!


----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..und noch was gutes : ..das conti logo is ORANGE !!!!



Ich war schon mal gucken, TOLL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (3. Juni 2010)

nach dem bikeparkbesuch und etlichen kleinen reperaturen.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2010)

schöner Grill 

... die Räder übrigens auch


----------



## MelleD (4. Juni 2010)

Wie ist denn das Trailflow so? Reichts für den Bikepark aus, besser gefragt, was biste damit alles gefahren?


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Trailflow so? Reichts für den Bikepark aus, besser gefragt, was biste damit alles gefahren?



klar reicht es für den bikepark aus, bin bisher damit etliche freeride touren gefahren und nunja beerfelden eben komplett und in wildbad waren wir jetzt schon... da fahren sogar welche mit dirtbikes und hardtails rum, also wieso sollte das trailflow nich für den bikepark gehen? 

und fahren lässt es sich super, vorallem läuft es viel ruhiger als mein cube, trotz breiterer reifen etc. wär der freilauf nich so laut bräucht ich ne klingel


----------



## MelleD (4. Juni 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> klar reicht es für den bikepark aus, bin bisher damit etliche freeride touren gefahren und nunja beerfelden eben komplett und in wildbad waren wir jetzt schon... da fahren sogar welche mit dirtbikes und hardtails rum, also wieso sollte das trailflow nich für den bikepark gehen?
> 
> und fahren lässt es sich super, vorallem läuft es viel ruhiger als mein cube, trotz breiterer reifen etc. wär der freilauf nich so laut bräucht ich ne klingel


 
War keine Frage, ob es geht, sollte eher heißen, wie es geht 
Falsch ausgedrückt...

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> War keine Frage, ob es geht, sollte eher heißen, wie es geht
> Falsch ausgedrückt...
> 
> Danke für die Antwort



hehe, gut gehts... also ich hab zwar noch kein intense oder yt tues oder demo 8 oder so gefahren ( richtige dh bikes ), aber bisher hat alles gelkappt. also scheunt gut zu gehen.


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2010)

Es beruhigt mich, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die so nen Stummelvorbau fährt. Scheint weiter verbreitet.


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Juni 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> nach dem bikeparkbesuch und etlichen kleinen reperaturen.



ist das torque größe L?!


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. Juni 2010)

Mein Wave, alles noch original, bis auf den Vorbau, den habe ich mir mal Ladys gerecht gemacht, so ist das Rad etwas agiler.


----------



## Ayuna (5. Juni 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> ist das torque größe L?!



nee das is M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (5. Juni 2010)

wow großes Wave!

ich würde aber den verstellbaren Vorbau wechseln, die bruch oder knarz gefahr liegt bei den gummi vorbauten quasi gratis bei, ...


gruß


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. Juni 2010)

paradox schrieb:


> wow großes Wave!
> 
> ich würde aber den verstellbaren Vorbau wechseln, die bruch oder knarz gefahr liegt bei den gummi vorbauten quasi gratis bei, ...
> 
> ...



Hilf mir, ich bin blutiger Anfänger. Gegen was wechseln? Was meinst Du mit knarz oder bruch?


----------



## Honigblume (6. Juni 2010)

Das für draußen


----------



## gonzo79 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo, möchte meins auch ma kurz vorstellen! 
- Morewood Mbuzi Rahmen 158mm
- Hope Pro II Naben in blau mit BlackJack Felgen und weißen speichen
- Sixpack Steuersatz in blau
- RaceFace Evolve AM Lenker und Vorbau
- Ergon Griffe
- RaceFace Respond Kurbel in weiß mit TA Blättern 24/38
- Sram X0 Schaltwerk
- Sram X9 Umwerfer
- Sram X9 Trigger
- Sram X0 Kette/Ritzel 32/11
- Formula ORO K24 mit blauen Stahlflex Leitungen und 185er Scheiben
- KS 950I Sattelstütze mit blauer Hope Klemme
- Marzocchi Z1 FR2 Gabel 165mm
- Maxxis Ignitor 2,35 Reifen
- Sq Lab 613 Sattel
- DMR V8 Pedale


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

,,das wird kenny aber freu`N ..


----------



## paradox (6. Juni 2010)

ich würde den vorbau gegen eine nichtverstellbaren wechseln.

die verstellbaren vorbauten sind alle reicht weich von der steifigkeit. (auser VRO von Syntace)

ein einfachen von BBB oder Atus oder Procraft und konsorten ist da echt klasse.

gruß

chris


PS: schöne bikes hier


----------



## Schneeflocke (6. Juni 2010)

Besitze seit kurzem dieses Bike (Canyon Torque Alpinist)


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

schöööön !!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juni 2010)

jadoch, würde ich auch nicht aus meiner Garage schubsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadeka (7. Juni 2010)

Hi
Hier ist meins. noch sauber. Hat gestern an der Amper ein Matschbad genossen und muss heute noch geputzt werden


----------



## ariled (8. Juni 2010)

immer diese eintönigen weißen/schwarzen räder... tsstsstss...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

booaahh neeeeee


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2010)

das ist so hässlich, dass es fast schon wieder schön ist


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

ariled schrieb:


> immer diese eintönigen weißen/schwarzen räder... tsstsstss...


Pink!


----------



## MelleD (8. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber ... dezent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das ist aber ... dezent



Hält Wildschweine im Wald fern


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das ist aber ... dezent



und pink!


----------



## simplysax (11. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob gut oder schlecht.  Ist mein erstes Mountainbike und am Samstag geht es erstmal zum Lady's Only Kurs. Bin mal gespannt, was da so gemacht wird.


----------



## bicicletta (15. Juni 2010)

........okay here we go:


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Aha neu oderwas  ?

Aber du der Sattel geht mal gar nicht kla sonst passt das schon


----------



## bicicletta (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Aha neu oderwas  ?
> 
> Aber du der Sattel geht mal gar nicht kla sonst passt das schon



das sp!cy ist "alt" das santa cruz einiger massen neu.
welcher sattel geht gar nicht???
ja,ja ich weiß schon, der vom santa cruz...ich find den schön.so.


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Dachte ich mir  ist ja geschmackssache !
Mach dich nicht verrückt 
Den Sattel sieht man eh kaum da man drauf sitzt


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir  ist ja geschmackssache !
> Mach dich nicht verrückt
> Den Sattel sieht man eh kaum da man drauf sitzt



Ich bin da eher zweckmäßig orientiert, sch***egal wies aussieht, so lange der A**** nicht weh tut


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Naja ich finde es gibt soviele Sattel da findet man auch einen der beides kann.
Bequem sein und gut aussehen


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Juni 2010)

Nadeka schrieb:


> Hat gestern an der Amper ein Matschbad genossen und muss heute noch geputzt werden



Amper? Wo an der Amper? Die ist relativ lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es gibt soviele Sattel da findet man auch einen der beides kann.
> Bequem sein und gut aussehen



...und das ganze ist dann auch noch reine geschmackssache...

ich finde beide bequem und hübsch,  wobei ich den sq-lab nicht soooo schick finde, dafür aber supersuper bequem- für n XC rad unerlässlich.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Juni 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> wobei ich den sq-lab nicht soooo schick finde, dafür aber supersuper bequem- für n XC rad unerlässlich.



Genau!  
Ich bin auch von leicht und hübsch auf bequem und hässlich umgestiegen. Jetzt wirklich und endgültig.


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Naja jedem seins 
Ich fahre diesen hier...Prologo choice max ti 1.4 oderso..

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_0448S%2BPrologo%2BChoice%2BMax%2BPro%2BTi%2B1.4%2BSportsattel/Prologo-Choice-Max-Pro-Ti-1.4-Sportsattel.html?pse=coa

Der ist echt geil..sehr bequem beim Fahren obwohl er nicht so weich ist und man kann die schalen tauschen usw..aber ich hab den fÃ¼r 55â¬neu gekauft!
Hart=gleich bequem fÃ¼r den Arsch 
Das ist meine erfahrung.


----------



## bicicletta (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Naja jedem seins
> Ich fahre diesen hier...Prologo choice max ti 1.4 oderso..
> 
> http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_0448S%2BPrologo%2BChoice%2BMax%2BPro%2BTi%2B1.4%2BSportsattel/Prologo-Choice-Max-Pro-Ti-1.4-Sportsattel.html?pse=coa
> ...



hm.aber schön ist der nun auch wirklich nicht


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

War ja eigentlich klar das das jetzt kommt.
Wiegesagt klar ist das reine Geschmackssache.

Aber ich finde der sieht geil aus, ist sehr bequem auch bei längeren fahrten .

Der Druckpunkt vom Sitzen ist sehr gut verteilt!

Und seine Form von der Beinfreiheit ist auch sehr geil.

Man sitzt wo man sitzen soll und die Beine sind frei und schleifen nicht am Sattel entlang!

Er ist dazu Qualitativ absolut hervorragendund und auch sehr leicht .

Und man könnte sofern man will oder Kratzer hat die Schalen des Sattels mittels 2 Schrauben ganz einfach wechseln.

Diese gibt es in zich verschiedenen Designs und Farben usw...

Einfach nur Top dieser Sattel !

*Prologo Choice Max Pro Ti 1.4  Sportsattel*





*Prologo Choice Max Pro Ti  1.4 Sportsattel*
  Der Sattel der Tour de  France Siegers 2008 - Carlos Sastre. Mit leichter und komfortabler  Polsterung sowie breiterer Form im Becken- und Belüftungslöchern im  Dammbereich. Hochwertige Polyamidschale mit Nickel/Titan Sattelgestell.


Form: Halbrund
Schale:  Polyamid HIS FR 14
 Gestell: Ti 1.4
Überzug:  Microfaser
Polsterung: Ultralight PU + DS
Größe: 271 x 130 mm
Gewicht:  234 g



*Aber* muss jeder selber wissen.
Kann den Sattel nur jedem empfehlen!!!

Trotzdem finde ich passt die Optik einfach auch überhaupt nicht zu einem HT oder son Fully .


----------



## bicicletta (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich passt die Optik einfach auch überhaupt nicht zu einem HT oder son Fully .



...wovon reden wir noch mal konkret...???


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

[/quote]


*
Von dem Sattel auf dem Foto xD

*Aber ist doch auch ok jetzt dachte es währe nur sone Übergangslöung xD
Aber wenn er dir gefällt, alles cool ^^

Ich fahre eh was anderes ...
Hier nochmal ein Foto wenn du genau guckst siehste das ich auch schon anders unterwegs bin als du ^^
Wo der Sattel evtl auch besser dazu passt.
Nix für ungut alter war nur so erwähnt und in den Raum geworfen...


----------



## bicicletta (16. Juni 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> *
> Von dem Sattel auf dem Foto xD*



ach von dem.. ja. 
der passt schon auf das rad...dein sattel passt da nicht drauf, das stimmt


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Ne ja genau das meinte ich 
Wollte damit eigtl nur sagen es gibt auch bequeme hübschere.
Was aber natürlich Geschmakssache ist.^^

PS: Habe grad gesehen das der Thread hier Ladies Only heisst.
Ich bin definitiv ein Mann ^^ also bitte entschuldige die umgangsform von wegen alter usw..

Wie bin ich hier gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

Ich bin für eine Männersteuer! 

Jeder Mann der sich hier hin verirrt muss 2  zahlen und wir gehen dann nach 4 Wochen einen trinken!


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Männersteuer!
> 
> Jeder Mann der sich hier hin verirrt muss 2  zahlen und wir gehen dann nach 4 Wochen einen trinken!



 Bin dafür. Aber in Zeiten allgemeiner Steuererhöhungen sollten wir die "Männersteuer" ruhig gleich etwas höher ansetzen, dann könnten wir  auch schon nach 2 Wochen ein riesiges Trinkgelage abhalten.


----------



## Fie (17. Juni 2010)

Und solche Exemplare, die *währe* schreiben, bekommen noch eine extra Zahlung aufgebrummt! Da schüttelt es mich ohne Ende!!!


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Und solche Exemplare, die *währe* schreiben, bekommen noch eine extra Zahlung aufgebrummt! Da schüttelt es mich ohne Ende!!!



Was lange währt wird endlich gut... 
"nichts für ungut alter" - dafür gibt es auch noch ein sattes Bußgeld dazu
und der Spank-Sattel paßt perfekt zum SC!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Was lange währt wird endlich gut...
> "nichts für ungut alter" - dafür gibt es auch noch ein sattes Bußgeld dazu
> und der Spank-Sattel paßt perfekt zum SC!!!



Ab wann erteilen wir ein Fahrverbot?


----------



## MelleD (17. Juni 2010)

Bei "frauen "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (17. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> ....und der Spank-Sattel paßt perfekt zum SC!!!



..siehste, danke 
die männer verstehn halt nicht was gut aussieht


----------



## cmg20 (17. Juni 2010)

Meine beiden Cubes: 

einmal Mountainbike...





... und einmal (das jetzt 4 Wochen alte) Rennrad:


----------



## maitree (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

so, endlich hab ich mich entschieden. Hier mein neues bike:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/frauen/centurion-eve-ultimate-xt-2

Lg
maitree


----------



## Fotocase (19. Juni 2010)

*Unser neuer Fuhrpark....


*


----------



## Kati318 (19. Juni 2010)

ich fahre auch ein eve, ...


----------



## cubsi (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Kati,

ach ja! Und, bist du zufrieden? Welches Modell hast du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## -Snyp- (19. Juni 2010)

...und hier ist meins:


----------



## BineMX (20. Juni 2010)




----------



## MelleD (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr, sehr schick! Eines meiner Traumräder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

hier dann zum Runterkommen mal wieder mein unspektakuläres kleines Schwarzes... 

Das hat mich heute aber 1200 HM hoch und durch herrliche Trails wieder runtergebracht... ok etwas ruppig wars, aber mein zukünftiges AM ist ja in Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyGirl (20. Juni 2010)

Hier ist meins fürs Gelände. Irgendwann gibt's noch den Lenker und Vorbau in weiß - ich steh' grad auf die Farbe  Vom Renner gibt's später noch ein Bild.


----------



## KrissiRu (20. Juni 2010)

@Snyp: Ach ne, am Radl erkannt  Wir waren doch am Fronleichnam-Wochenende in Winterberg und haben ein paar Abfahrten zusammen hingelegt 

LG,
Krissi


----------



## -Snyp- (21. Juni 2010)

@KrissiRu: Ja hallo! Schön von dir zu lesen! Würd mich freuen wenn man sich mal wieder sieht!


----------



## sunny_biker (24. Juni 2010)

Hier mein Bike fürs Gelände  1 Woche alt!!!





Die Perspektive is bissl blöd, aber man erkennt's


----------



## maitree (24. Juni 2010)

Wow, das ist aber ein tolles bike!!!
Welche Pedalen sind das denn?
Ich habe mein neues bike auch erst seit einer Woche und überlege, auf klikis umzusteigen.

Viel Spaß dir...


----------



## sunny_biker (24. Juni 2010)

Danke 
Die Pedale sind von "Maniac"m hab mit dem Händler einen Komplettpreis ausgehandelt. Wollte unbedingt solche haben.
An Klickpedale hab ich mich noch nicht rangewagt - probieren will ich es aber irgendwann mal - wenn ich bisschen sicherer bin 

Gruß,
Tanja


----------



## stumpigirl (24. Juni 2010)

Was für ein leckeres Rad... *mmnjam*

Hier mal eins meiner Helden..Grad nur von hinten


----------



## undefined (25. Juni 2010)

ariled schrieb:


> immer diese eintönigen weißen/schwarzen räder... tsstsstss...


 

ich finds genial, hätte ich auch gerne, die farbe!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

......lass `doch pulvern , dann haste die farbe ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stine_ (28. Juni 2010)

und da ist mal meins, zwar auch im Album aber egal. Der white rabbit


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

I love it 
Einfach schön.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juni 2010)

mein geschmack isses net - viel zu ge schwungen ...


----------



## BB76 (29. Juni 2010)

Sers,
Das 1. Bike seid 20 Jahren, 






da hier viele nette Trails sind kam doch glatt die Tage ein 2. hinzu (so sauber weil frisch zamm gebaut  hehehe


----------



## NeverEnough (29. Juni 2010)

Das ist mein Baby, ein Leaf D.Two 
Die Kette ist nicht mehr aktuell. Ne Gusset in Weiß fahre ich immoment.






Edit: ich weiß, Ladies Only! Sorry, habs zu spät bemerkt. Bin über die Suche hier rein geraten.


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juni 2010)

ZWEI  EURO.... HER DAMIT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2010)

Das Bärchen auf dem Oberrohr ist ja süß


----------



## NeverEnough (30. Juni 2010)

Er heißt Fred und ist mein Glücksbringer


----------



## ghostgirl84 (5. Juli 2010)

Da mein letztes Bike vor 3 Wochen vor der Uni geklaut wurde, warte ich jetzt auf das Versicherungsgeld und dann kommt hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende dieses Schätzchen...

Ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bin übrigens auch neu hier, wohne in Hildesheim und mein Freund hat mich vor ca. 2 Jahren auf den MTB-Geschmack gebracht.

Vielleicht ergibt sich hier ja auch mal eine Mädelsrunde... Ich freue mich jedenfalls euch kennzulernen!


----------



## Maary (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Bastelobjekt im Zwischenstadium


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

....möchtest du uns hier nicht auch dein blaues kleidchen zeigen - muaaahhhhh


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2010)

? Klär mich auf!


----------



## Maary (5. Juli 2010)

Es gibt noch ein anderes Foto wo ich neben dem Bike sitze und ein grünes Kleid anhabe...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

na- kompromiss- ein türkises ...


----------



## Maary (5. Juli 2010)

ok einverstanden


----------



## KrissiRu (11. Juli 2010)

So, hier wär dann mal eins von meinen Schätzchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostgirl84 (13. Juli 2010)

Am Freitag habe ich endlich mein neues Radl abgeholt...


----------



## CrazyBikerin (13. Juli 2010)

geiles teil 

hyperactive manufacture 

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7785/bild0533n.jpg

noch nicht ganz ready aber bald 

weißen sattel -> schwarzer 
code 5 -> Elixir


----------



## kate82 (17. Juli 2010)

ja des is meins.....


----------



## nikl69 (21. Juli 2010)

Meinn neues ) HHHAAAAMMMMMMMMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEILLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juli 2010)

schönes teil , obwohl ich die wippe etwas "gakelig" anmutend find? ....


----------



## abgefahrene (22. Juli 2010)

.mein Begleiter, wenns Berg ab gehen soll...


----------



## MelleD (23. Juli 2010)

Find ich super schön, das SX Trail, würd ich mir auch gern holen für bergab


----------



## abgefahrene (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, das ist es wirklich! Ist einfach spitze damit zu fahren... und es verzeiht dir auch mal den ein oder anderen Fehler... der als Fahranfänger leider nicht ausbleibt!


----------



## MelleD (23. Juli 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/289467/cat/42

   
TRAUM!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abgefahrene (23. Juli 2010)

WoW...  richtig chicer Rahmen... sieht echt toll aus... aber stolzer Preis!


----------



## MelleD (23. Juli 2010)

Allerdings... bei manchen Preisen im Bikemarkt packt man sich eh an Kopp...
Aber Traumbike, und dann noch mit pinker Gabel


----------



## abgefahrene (23. Juli 2010)

Naja... nicht unbedingt. Eine schöne Rock Shox in schwarz würds auch tun!^^ Lach... zu bunt mag ich nicht. Aber der Rahmen ist schon der Hammer!


----------



## alet08 (23. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Allerdings... bei manchen Preisen im Bikemarkt packt man sich eh an Kopp...
> Aber Traumbike, und dann noch mit pinker Gabel



Das is´ eher was für  Männer  :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYKX2A08bY"]YouTube- Specialized SX Trail with Darren Berrecloth[/nomedia]


----------



## abgefahrene (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich auch so fahren können...  *träum*


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juli 2010)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2010)

wenn wir schonmal bei den Cubes sind...
hier meines, alpencrossfertig, und noch mal gewaschen:


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2010)

*@Kati*
Das BCR ist immer wieder eine Augenweide 

*@Frau Rauscher*
AMS sind doch einfach schöne Bikes


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

..hihi , noch eins ....


----------



## Veloce (26. Juli 2010)

abgefahrene schrieb:


> .mein Begleiter, wenns Berg ab gehen soll...




Das ist gerade auch das Objekt meiner Begierde .
Mein Safire , gerade erst artgerecht eingeweiht , scheint da als Apetizer
zu wirken


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Frau Rauscher*
> AMS sind doch einfach schöne Bikes



Ach ich habe mich ein bisschen sattgesehen an den AMS, vielleicht, weil man sie an jeder Ecke sieht  Und die großen Rahmengrößen gefallen mir gar nicht mehr gut...
Mein mattschwarzes mag ich aber


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

undefined schrieb:


> ich finds genial, hätte ich auch gerne, die farbe!



  Hallo, ich bin neu hier, kann aber glaube ich mit der Farbe mithalten. Hier ist mein Baby
Zwischen zeitlich ist alles auf XT Umgerüstet worden.

Deddy


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2010)

Mein neues Bergabbügeleisen auf (kleiner) Tour:


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2010)

Deddy schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Baby



Ein Vollstarrbike?! Wow... Müsste nur noch Singlespeed sein, dann würde ich mich verneigen!


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

mir ist leider erst jetzt aufgefallen, das ich eigentlich hier verkehrt bin.
Ich bin nämlich ein Männliches Wesen 
Wollte aber die Ladies nicht stören
Hoffe doch, Ihr könnt mir einmal Verzeihen.

DANKE 

Danke auch an  Gina für Dein Kompliment für mein Bike.

Deddy


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

mir gefällts gar net .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Danke trek 6500 für den freundlichen Empfang.

No Body is Perfekt


----------



## MelleD (27. Juli 2010)

Deddy schrieb:


> Danke trek 6500 für den freundlichen Empfang.


 
Ich glaube, du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Sollte kein Empfang sein  

Nur Spaß


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Sorry und ein freundliches Hallo MelleD

aber ich bin eben ein Mann, da dauert es immer ein wenig länger bis der Groschen fällt.


----------



## MelleD (27. Juli 2010)

Auch das sei dir vergeben


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Danke 

Ich mach mich dann auch hier vom Acker und wandere zu meinem Geschlecht.


----------



## MelleD (27. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe, du hast das alles mit einem augenzwinkern gelesen...


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Nah klar,

vielleicht kannst Du mir ja mal hier weiterhelfen.
Ich finde hier im Forum leider kein Thema wie dieses , aber für mein Geschlecht.
Wie erstelle ich dieses, so das mein Beitrag an der richtigen Stelle erscheint.

Danke schon mal für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## MelleD (27. Juli 2010)

kannst es entweder in den Galerie-Teil stecken
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=37
oder in deinem Fotoalbum hochladen.
es gibt auch unterteilte Fotoalben, musste mal dort gucken.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Deddy (27. Juli 2010)

Nochmals Danke 

Werde mal mein Glück versuchen.

War aber trotzdem schön bei Euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (27. Juli 2010)

Mein Feuerblitz

und einmal mit Alpencrossausstattung


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

yepp, schönes teil !


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2010)

Kati unterwegs zum Banküberfall  Super


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

....da warens minus 18 grad ..... da musste das so sein , sonst wär´ich eingeforen .... brrrrrrr


----------



## MilkyTheWay (29. Juli 2010)

So, hier also mein neues Rad ... bin vorher nur mit wirklichen Gurken gefahren, weil eh nur kurze Wege in der Stadt. Somit mein erstes richtiges (für meine momentanen Ansprüche) Bike... auf dem Foto ist es noch keine 3 Tage alt, es war die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Baby... und jetzt 3 Wochen später gondelt mir ne Olle an der Ampel mit dem Auto ins Rad ... ich könnte brechen... jetzt ist es erstmal wieder beim Händler zur Reparatur  (zum Glück nicht auf meine Kosten)... aber Morgen krieg ich's hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (31. Juli 2010)

Da meine Freundin zu faul ist, ihr (fast fertiges) Bike zu posten, mache ich das mal schnell. Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir.
(Sind leider nur Bilder vom Handy)


----------



## paradox (31. Juli 2010)

Geil! einfach nur schick!


----------



## Fauny (31. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins.. nur sieht man leider nicht viel, und die Gabel wurde gestern auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

@nopeiler : sehr schön - bis auf die roten felgenaufkleber und den sofa sattel ..


----------



## MelleD (31. Juli 2010)

@nopeiler
Geiles Nomad, hat deine Freundin schön gemacht.
Purple an die Macht!


----------



## Thoostbrood (1. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> [...]danach bin ich ein bisschen zusammengebrochen
> 
> das fahrrad ist doch auch erschöpft....


----------



## Thoostbrood (1. August 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> Da meine Freundin zu faul ist, ihr (fast fertiges) Bike zu posten, mache ich das mal schnell. Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir.
> (Sind leider nur Bilder vom Handy)



wunderbares aussehen.


----------



## Thoostbrood (2. August 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Es sind 4 Räder und 4 verschiedene Rahmen !
> Die Räder sind komplett selber aufgebaut, jede einzelne Komponente entspricht meinen Vorstellungen



das ist super!


----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Kein MTB aber ich muss es trotzdem zeigen. Es ist nämlich seit vorgestern meins und einfach nur geilgeilgeil (Trek Madone 5.2)


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

Faunys Foto ist schön. Ein Drahtesel auf der Weide! 
Hardtail rules....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (3. August 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Kein MTB aber ich muss es trotzdem zeigen. Es ist nämlich seit vorgestern meins und einfach nur geilgeilgeil (Trek Madone 5.2)



Und? Bist du für die Hamburg Vattenfall Cyclassics angemeldet??

Oder ist jemand anderes dabei??


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

Nee... Hamburg ist mir dann doch etwas zu weit weg. Ich wohne unterhalb von Paris...direkt an der diesjährigen Tour de France Strecke


----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

Ich auch nich....3x mitgemacht reicht völlig. Mir is das zu teuer und zu gefährlich und nur da im Windschatten rumlutschen und halbtote an der strecke sehen..och nöööö....


----------



## Nothing85 (6. August 2010)

so hier mal meins....


----------



## sunny_biker (6. August 2010)

@ Nothing85: WOW  gefällt mir Dein Bike!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

..mich stören die roten teile und das rot an den felgen , wäre alles clean schwarz , fänd´ichs auch gut !!


----------



## mountymaus (26. September 2010)

Hallo 
Endlich kam gestern das letzte Paket zu mir nach Hause, um mein Zaskar Carbon Team aufzubauen.
Da wir wieder einmal netten Besuch bei uns hatten und gestern eine schöne GT-Runde gedreht haben, haben mein Schatz und ich das Bike erst heute aufbauen können. Noch ein dickes Dankeschön  für die Unterstützung.





Weitere Bilder bei mir im Album...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

is sehr schön geworden !!!!
meins is nun auch endlich im endstadium . bis auf ne thomson stütze , auf die ich noch warte !!


----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2010)

DAMIT HABE ICH MEINER FRAU DAS 10 JAHRE ZUSAMMENSEINPRÄSENT GEMACHT


aufbau folgt.... bilder dann auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

Das ist ja mal eine ordentliche Durchhalteprämie 

Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2010)

ja, sehr löblich


----------



## lire89 (1. Oktober 2010)

Das Bike meiner Begleiterin.

...nicht ganz das Revier des Bikes, aber das fühlt sich überall wohl.


----------



## MelleD (1. Oktober 2010)

Schick, vorallem die lila Bremssättel 
Wie sind die denn so geworden? oder gibts die so zu kaufen?


----------



## 4mate (1. Oktober 2010)

Formula R1 Magnesium Purple/Schwarz



> Die Bremse stammt von einem Cube Stereo und ist im freien Handel nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## enracer (1. Oktober 2010)

Meins )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lire89 (1. Oktober 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Schick, vorallem die lila Bremssättel
> Wie sind die denn so geworden? oder gibts die so zu kaufen?



Danke! Ich werd's ausrichten.

Die R1 war Cube exklusiv am 2009er Stereo WLS verbaut.

Ciao René


----------



## lire89 (4. Oktober 2010)

Nachtrag zum Thema lila Bremse.

P.S.: Man beachte die stilechte Klingel am 140mm Fully.


----------



## MelleD (4. Oktober 2010)

Was muss, das muss 

Das lila würde perfekt zu meinem Bike passen


----------



## DiabloPB (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Bike meiner Freundin (in Pink gabs leider keins mehr ):


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

..und ohne reflektoren gab´s auch kein s....????


----------



## DiabloPB (5. Oktober 2010)

naja die waren sogar kostenlos dabei. die wollte sie aber auch gern behalten... ich hab meine gleich abgebaut


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Oktober 2010)

... weiber - kicher


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2010)

das Bike meiner Maus


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

..etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig , dieser rahmen - von der optik her ... grün weiss kommt allerdings  immer gut !!!


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2010)

endlich mal ein Foto vom Bergab-Rad gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (8. Oktober 2010)

Schick schick 
Ich mag das Blau von dem Demo.
Wie ist die Gabel? Ihr Geld wert?


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wie ist die Gabel? Ihr Geld wert?



jeden Cent!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Oktober 2010)

top teil , mag ich !!


----------



## Nuala (8. Oktober 2010)

sehr schick


----------



## wildbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

Dito...

zum Thema: siehe meine Gallerie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

mal ein neues Bild, äh, zwei...
(wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal ein anderes Rad fotografieren kann  )


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Oktober 2010)

...sowas hab ich auch noch ....


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mir unbedingt ne Graffitywand suchen  Die Bilder sehen richtig klasse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

..moment : .....


----------



## makko83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das neue Rad für meinen Schatz ist soeben eingetroffen.
Das war mal ein riesen Ebayschnäppchen!


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

sieht sehr gut aus . was habt ihr denn bezahlt ???


----------



## makko83 (12. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus . was habt ihr denn bezahlt ???



Haben 688 inkl Versand gezahlt - nagelneu versteht sich! 
UVP liegt bei 1799.
Günstigster Preis im Netz 1399.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

boaaahhhhhhhhhhhh !!!! viel spass damit !!


----------



## makko83 (12. Oktober 2010)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravityjunkie (12. Oktober 2010)

neu für meine Süße aufgebaut...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

..bin echter nico fan - aber das gefällt mir gar nicht ...


----------



## Rodeogirl (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein erstes Nicolai:






und mein SX Trail:


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

das nico  find´ich  fein !!!!!


----------



## simplysax (22. Oktober 2010)

Seit 3 Tagen wohnt der Würfel jetzt bei mir. Super Teil, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Unterschied macht.

Die Aufnahme ist kurz nach dem Zusammenbau entstanden. Erstmal alles dran geschraubt, um zu sehen, wo und wie alles passt. 

Muss noch ein bisschen feinjustiert werden, macht aber schon richtig Spaß.

Cube Access WLS GTC


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Rodeogirl schrieb:


> Mein erstes Nicolai



sehr schön.


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> endlich mal ein Foto vom Bergab-Rad gemacht...



Und ich hab noch den Rahmen mit ausgepackt: Echt schön geworden, meine Liebe!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

ich sehe hier nur blaue+schwarze herren/jungen farben,- 
das ist doch mal ne mädchen farbe.


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

@warnschild
Danke 
War echt ein lustiger Tag... der DHL-Mensch hat gerade als wir zur Tür rausgehen wollten, den heiß ersehnten Demo-Rahmen gebracht... und auf der Tour danach hab ich meinen Schatz kennen gelernt  Manchmal kommen glückliche Zufälle eben nicht allein.

Wir müssen auch unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren! 

@KUHJAND
wer mit den großen Jungs spielen geht, darf auch auf Jungs-Farben stehen 
Aber das arme Nicolai auf dem Foto kann man bestimmt noch irgendwie retten. Soll ich dir mal ein paar gute Pulverer googeln?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @KUHJAND Soll ich dir mal ein paar gute Pulverer googeln?



*hust* blos nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

safrangelb mit grünen decals würd ´mir extrem gut gefallen ... seufz ...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> safrangelb mit grünen decals würd ´mir extrem gut gefallen ... seufz ...



Kati was ist  safrangelb für ne RAL Nr. ?


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde die nicolais (generell) irgendwie nicht so super schick... sehen immer ein bisschen aus, als hätten kleine jungs mit lego-technic gebaut. aber ist  ja alles geschmackssache, deshalb bitte nicht sauer sein


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

...ja , elegant und filigran is sicher was anders  ich mag das klare , schnörkellose !! greez , k.  p.s. ich finde es allerdings überhaupt nicht !! schlimm , wenn andere nicos nicht schön finden !!


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

@Nuala
grad wegen dem "technischen" Look sind sie ja so schön!

@KHUJAND & Trek
1017
Mit Decals in 6009...*seufz*
Würd ich auch sofort nehmen


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

@khu : 1017 !


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

..oh , scylla war schneller als  lich


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

auch wenn mir die nicolais nicht gefallen, kann ich mir safran-gelb als farbe für ein rad echt richtig gut vorstellen, würde dann nur die decals in petrol wählen 

@scylla: siehste, die geschmäcker sind verschieden, mir gefallen dafür die specis, santa cruz ect. mit den geschwungenen oberrohren


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde die nicolais (generell) irgendwie nicht so super schick... sehen immer ein bisschen aus, als hätten kleine jungs mit lego-technic gebaut. aber ist  ja alles geschmackssache, deshalb bitte nicht sauer sein



warum sie so aussehen ? 
HIER nachzulsen :
@NICOLAI
Wir folgen keinen Trends, nur physikalischen Gesetzen

Nicolai-Rahmen haben gerade Rohre mit kreisrundem Querschnitt fur den Hauptrahmen

und gerade Rohre mit rechteckigem Querschnitt fur das Heck. Dabei folgt die Konstruktion

den Materialspannungen aufgrund der einwirkenden Lasten. Die isopermetrische

Eigenschaft des Kreises, also die minimale Lange einer geschlossenen Line bei maximal

eingeschlossener Flache, ermoglicht den kleinsten Materialeinsatz bei gleichzeitig

maximaler Aufnahme torsionaler Lasten. Ein gerades Rohr ist die kurzeste Struktur

zwischen zwei Punkten der Lasteinwirkung. Ein rechteckiger Rohrquerschnitt ist die

optimale Form, um hohe Biegebelastungen aufzunehmen .

Diese einfachen Grundsatze geben einem Nicolai-Rahmen seine Form. Im Laufe unserer

15-jahrigen Erfahrung im Rahmenbau haben wir eine Menge gelernt, und wahrend dieser

Zeit sind unsere Erkenntnisse und damit die Formen fur die strukturrelevanten Bauteile

gereift.

Unsere Steuerrohre zum Beispiel: Auch wenn wir mittlerweile alle gangigen Standards

anbieten, so werden noch immer die meisten Rahmen mit einem 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr

gebaut. Dieser Standard ist nach wie vor der verbreiteste und ausgereifteste. 1 1/8

Steuerrohre bieten ein sehr gutes Verhaltnis von Gewicht zu Robustheit. Die besten

Erfahrungen mit diesem Standard haben wir gemacht, wenn oben eine kurze Schale und

unten eine lange eingepresst werden. Wir kennen niemanden, der mit dieser Combo

bisher Probleme bekommen hat. Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen,

dass wir keine 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mit der ublichen Flutsch-Passung bauen, sondern eine

echte Presspassung mit einer 33,82 (+/-0,02) mm Bohrung und einem Untermas von 0,10

mm. Beim Einpressen der Lagerschalen wird das Steuerrohr elastisch verformt und halt

auf diese Weise die Lagerschalen mit wesentlich hoherem Druck fest. Man benotigt zur

Montage und Demontage zwar hochwertiges Werkzeug, kann den Steuersatz dafur aber

mehrfach ein- und auspressen, ohne dass die Qualitat der Passung unter einen kritischen

Wert sinkt. Bei jedem Nicolai-Modell mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat dieses unterschiedliche, dem

jeweiligen Einsatzzwecks und den Belastungen entsprechende Wandstarken.

Die Produkte im Mountainbike-Sport werden so stark und dynamisch manchmal

unkalkulierbar beansprucht, dass es auch Situationen geben kann, in denen ein Bike und

die tragenden Teile seines Rahmens einer Uberlast ausgesetzt werden. Der Konstrukteur

hat bei Aluminum die Moglichkeit, Dehngrenze, Harte und Bruchdehnung durch Wahl der

Legierung und Warmebehandlung des Werkstoffs zu bestimmen. Bei einem Nicolai-Rahmen

haben jedes Rohr und jedes Dreh-und Frasteil vor dem Schweisen bereits bewusst gewahlte

und unterschiedliche Materialeigenschaften, die genau den strukturbedingten Belastungen

des jeweiligen Rahmenbauteils entsprechen. Nach dem Schweisen werden unsere Rahmen

warm ausgelagert. Dabei werden die ursprunglichen Materialeigenschaften der einzelnen

Bauteile weiter verschoben. Ein Nicolai-Rahmen ist zwar komplett aus einer Legierung

geschweist, hat jedoch bewusst keine homogenen Materialeigenschaften. Bauteile,

wie die hoch biegebelasteten Druckstreben sind z.B. aus einem Aluminium mit hoherer

Dehngrenze als ein Sitzrohr mit hoherer Bruchdehnung, bei dem bei Uberlast ein Verbiegen

anstatt eines Bruchs bevorzugt wird. Andere Bauteile wie z.B. das Ober- oder Unterrohr

haben Materialeigenschaften, die bei Uberlast zunachst eine plastische Verformung vor

dem Bruch ermoglichen. Nicolai-Rahmen sollen bei Uberlast nicht brechen, sondern sich

deformieren. Extremer Fahrbetrieb darf keine Uberlast darstellen, dem muss die Struktur

gewachsen sein. Daruber hinausgehend darf sie jedoch keinesfalls kollabieren sondern

muss nachgeben konnen.
------------------------------------------------------

is doch mehr als plausibel erklärt... 
ander 80-90%der bikehersteller hincken da noch jahre nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

boahhh - was´n text ... aber das sit genauso wie bei den ninern - entweder , es gefällt einem , oder eben nicht !! da kann noch  so viel know how dahinter steh´n - wenn man das ausseh´n nicht mag - passts halt net ... du würdest ja auch keine frau wollen , die klug , nett , lieb ist , kochen kann , intelligent ist - aber DU findest sie halt  grottenhässlich . siehste ,  so is das mit den bikes halt auch ... greez , k.


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

@KHUJAND: na ja, die nicolais funktionieren auch nicht immer...  du hast "theoretisch" x-einstellmöglichkeiten für den dämpfer beispielsweise, kannst aber nur eine fahren, weil sonst der reifen ans sattelrohr anschlägt... und jetzt bitte kein: nein, das kann nicht sein! das ist so, habe bei einem meiner freunde genauso miterlebt. 
mir sagt also nicht nur das optische nicht zu, ich finde auch die funktion nicht so berauschend. aber wirst einen anderen fragen, der wird dir erzählen wie toll nicolais sind. 10 leute, 10 meinungen...

@trek 6500: genauso ist es


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> genauso wie bei den ninern


"elektrobikes" sind  z.Z. mein :kotz:  faktor. 



PS: darf ich hier eigentlich so viel  posten ?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: na ja, die nicolais funktionieren auch nicht immer...



ich denke das ich so ziemlich alle  rahmen in der hand hatte. 
u. durfte sie wieder in schuss bringen . 
du wirst es nicht glauben welcher teure schrott den leuten angeboten+verkauft wird. 

da ist ein -N- mit rahmen/reifen kontackt das aller kleinste übel.


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

@KHUJAND: ich finde es schon übel, wenn bei einem relativ teurem rad, der hinterreifen tiefe spuren im ins sitzrohr reinschleift... aber genug jetzt über nicolais 

ich werde hier ende des jahres hoffentlich mein neues radel hier posten können und das wird mit sicherheit auch nicht allen gefallen, ist nämlich arg hydrogeformt...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: ich finde es schon übel, wenn bei einem relativ teurem rad, der hinterreifen tiefe spuren im ins sitzrohr reinschleift ...



in den "tech-manuals" bei -N- steht ganz genau wann der hinterbau mit der sitzrohr kollidiert   u. wann nicht. 
evtl. hätte sich dein kumpel vorher kurz mal einlesen sollen. u. nicht "einfach"  drauflos bolzen 


 das wars zum thema -N-  
hoffe ihr seid nicht sauer wg. dem ganzen OT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in den "tech-manuals" bei -N- steht ganz genau wann der hinterbau mit der sitzrohr kollidiert   u. wann nicht.
> evtl. hätte sich dein kumpel vorher kurz mal einlesen sollen. u. nicht "einfach"  drauflos bolzen
> 
> 
> ...



er ist maschbauer... und ist nicht einfach "drauflos gebolzt" und im  manual stand nix dazu drinnen, nicolai hat den fehler eingesehen und ihm  mitgeteilt, dass er dann halt in der einstellung besser nicht fahren  sollte.


----------



## Tatü (22. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: ich finde es schon übel, wenn bei einem relativ teurem rad, der hinterreifen tiefe spuren im ins sitzrohr reinschleift... aber genug jetzt über nicolais
> 
> ich werde hier ende des jahres hoffentlich mein neues radel hier posten können und das wird mit sicherheit auch nicht allen gefallen, ist nämlich arg hydrogeformt...



Was für eins solls denn werden?


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein SX-Trail 2011


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ein SX-Trail 2011



sau schlechter lack ,- grausige lager. aber hip. (oder war mal hip)


----------



## Tatü (23. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ein SX-Trail 2011



schönes Rad mir ist es etwas zu wenig allrounder. Aber jeder hat seine eigene Art zu biken


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2010)

Unser Neuzugang hier, Spielzeug fürs Kinde zum Geburtstag.


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2010)

@ Ellen:

Was ist denn das für ein Bike?


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein Niner!


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Genau. Und ein - wie ich finde - sehr schönes. Und vor allem: es fährt sich großartig. Es hat schon viel erlebt dieses Jahr, oder besser: ich mit ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Bike?



Ich denke laut traditioneller Definition ist das ganz eindeutig ein Hochrad. Das sieht man doch!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

....   deutlichst ...!!!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

sorry - verseh´n ..


----------



## fissenid (26. Oktober 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen wohnt der Würfel jetzt bei mir. Super Teil, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Unterschied macht.
> 
> Die Aufnahme ist kurz nach dem Zusammenbau entstanden. Erstmal alles dran geschraubt, um zu sehen, wo und wie alles passt.
> 
> ...



Was ist das?????????


----------



## blutbuche (26. Oktober 2010)

hihi - der kommentar hätte mal von mir kommen sollen - ups - schon wieer nicht den mund gehalten ...


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, trek sechseinhalbnullnull 




trek 6500 schrieb:


> @spuri : ..das vorletzt is sehr schön !! : )   ach ja - wann und wo war ich verwirrt ?????  gruss, k.





spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blutbuche schrieb:


> hallo, spuri !!!!! nee, nicht böse !!


----------



## Bruchpilotin (26. Oktober 2010)

Zu dem Cube Access GTC WLS hab ich auch noch ne Frage 
Hast du dich bewusst für die Damenvariante entschieden oder wegen der Farbe?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen wohnt der Würfel jetzt bei mir. Super Teil, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Unterschied macht.
> 
> Die Aufnahme ist kurz nach dem Zusammenbau entstanden. Erstmal alles dran geschraubt, um zu sehen, wo und wie alles passt.
> 
> ...




 Hm ok! Ich frag getz einfach mal (traut sich ja sonst keiner wa?)

Warum haste die Lenkzentrale so modifiziert? Hast Du orthopädische Probs?


----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf euch daran erinnern, dass im Ladies Only zwar Beiträge von Männern nicht unerwünscht sind, wenn sie weiterhelfen, bzw. zum Thema passen.

Alles weitere könnt ihr woanders besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2010)

mein glück ist
 das ich auch meine frau glücklich machen kann
 ihr neues.....


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Oktober 2010)

wie üblich schick geworden.

ciao
flo


----------



## Silver Phoenix (27. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Farbe, gefällt mir. 


Ich glaube ich muss meinen Freund auch mal ins Gebet nehmen, damit ich ein neues Fahrrad bekomme


----------



## Bruchpilotin (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir erst mal einen zulegen


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Meiner schenkt mir keine Räder. Der meint, ich hätte genug davon.
Dabei stimmt das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2010)

Selbst ist die Frau  
Ist doch eh viel schöner, sich die Rädchen selbst zusammengespart und zusammengeschraubt zu haben... da hat man doch gleich eine ganz andere "Beziehung" zum Material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich ja. Hab ich bis jetzt auch so gehalten. Aber ein Extrabonbon vom Liebsten hat auch was. Das Alp von Katz oder so....Was hätt` ich für ne Beziehung zu diesem Radl.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Oktober 2010)

beziehung schaffen gemeinsame erlebnisse 
ist von mensch zu mensch nicht anders 

so klicke mich hier wieder aus, stelle dann noch ihr ht noch ein 

in eins zwei wochen( wenn sie es fertig zusammengestellt hat...)

den 3 bikes mussten weichen für 2 neue


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja. Hab ich bis jetzt auch so gehalten. Aber ein Extrabonbon vom Liebsten hat auch was. Das Alp von Katz oder so....Was hätt` ich für ne Beziehung zu diesem Radl.



Das würd ich auch nehmen 
(wenn nur im Keller mehr Platz wäre )


----------



## blutbuche (29. Oktober 2010)

.....


----------



## Friesenkind (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein kleiner Begleiter, hier mit frisch montierter Kurbel und neuen Rädern


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

die damenvarianten seh´n immer irgendwie wie kinder  räder aus ....


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die damenvarianten seh´n immer irgendwie wie kinder  räder aus ....



Du brauchst auch nicht damit zu fahren .
Aber ich fahre lieber ein leichtes passendes Frauen MTB  als ein 
zu großes Unisex MTB oder gar ein Hochrad . 
Erfreulicherweise gibt es Hersteller die mehr bieten als ein  kürzeres Sitzrohr und Blümchen auf dem Sattel.


----------



## Friesenkind (31. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt find ich auch, dass es wie ein Kinderrad aussieht (ist ein 15"), aber ich bin halt klein, was soll ich machen  Hatte vorher ein 16" Unisex, damit kam ich einfach nicht so gut zurecht, mit dem kleineren Rahmen in Frauen-Geo hab ich deutlich mehr Kontrolle.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollt auch gerade fragen, ob du recht klein bist 
*duck und weg* - ich bin auch nur 1.65m...

was hast denn du für nen Tacho drauf? Irgend nen Sigma soweit ich das sehen kann...


----------



## -hr- (31. Oktober 2010)

Da meine Freundin hier nicht angemeldt ist, poste ich hier mal ihr Bike:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/696445

Einige Teile wurden schon geändert wie:
-Pedale, Vorbau, Reifen, weichere Feder und weicherer Dämpfer
Geändert/neu angebaut wird noch:
- schaltbare Kettenführung, Kleinteile


"Mist, irgendwie funzt die Bildhochladefunktion grad nicht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

das meta sieht ma richtig fein aus !!!!


----------



## Friesenkind (31. Oktober 2010)

Bruchpilotin schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch gerade fragen, ob du recht klein bist
> *duck und weg* - ich bin auch nur 1.65m...
> 
> was hast denn du für nen Tacho drauf? Irgend nen Sigma soweit ich das sehen kann...




Ich bin grad mal zarte 1.60m hoch, war echt froh, den kleinen Rahmen bekommen zu haben. 
Der Tacho ist der Sigma 1609. Zeigt mir Geschwindigkeit, Km, Tages-Km und Durchschnitts-km/h, mehr brauch ich nicht. Höhenmeter gibts hier in der Gegend eh keine  Die einzige Macke, die er hat: Bei Temperaturen unter 0°C meint er zuweilen, die Batterie wäre leer, obwohl sie es definitiv nicht ist.


----------



## C0MA (31. Oktober 2010)

bin zwar "nur" ein mann 

aber möchte euch doch den stolz meiner partnerin nicht vorenthalten
ihr cannondale rz120 feminine

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/774251]
	
  [/URL]


----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

.... durfte heut´in die herbstsonne


----------



## Principiante (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Hab heute auch viel Spaß gehabt und zum Schluß diese Brücke gefunden.


----------



## Veloce (1. November 2010)

Mein kleines Schwarzes


----------



## Nuala (1. November 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7715026"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mein kleines Schwarzes



schick


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. November 2010)

neulich in venedig






naja, leider schon ein jahr her. aber als wärs gestern gewesen....

kleiner nachtrag: das war am letzten tag einer transalp münchen - venedig, die ich mit einer freundin letztes jahr gefahren bin. supertour!


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

ganz frisch, ist quasi noch warm! (und sauber!)


----------



## bicicletta (10. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ganz frisch, ist quasi noch warm! (und sauber!)




aahhh! glückwunsch! sehr schön


----------



## cmg20 (14. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab heute auch viel Spaß gehabt und zum Schluß diese Brücke gefunden.



Die Kombi aus Bike und Hintergrund sieht mal echt geil aus


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2010)

......


----------



## wifie2006 (26. November 2010)

mein baby!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. November 2010)

Glückwunsch! Gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik (Geschmackssache  ) aber ich hatte es mal als Leihbike: Fährt sich ganz angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

..kann mich an die knick optik bei den "ladybikes" sehr schwer gewöhnen ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2010)

ja, sieht komisch aus, macht aber sehr viel Beinfreiheit was ich super fand!

Der Rahmen an meinem Stumpi geht auch sehr tief runter, das ist echt klasse


----------



## wifie2006 (27. November 2010)

ist mein erstes mtb, von daher bin ich es nicht anders gewohnt ;-)

mir gefällt's


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

...wenn alles glatt läuft , darf der frosch unter den weihnachtsbaum !!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. November 2010)

na dann viel Erfolg (Aber ich dachte Du magst die Specis nicht, oder verwechsle ich da was?) 

hier nochmal mein herzallerliebstes vorm Herzchenbaum


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

...doch , nur die extrem "gebogenen" nicht . aber das enduro von 07 ist schön , von der rahmenform her ...


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2010)

hi mädels
darf ich das rad meiner freundin zeigen?






mfg


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2010)

wollte eigentlich meiner Frau was schönes aus stahl aufbauen... aber diemal durfte ich nicht basteln denn sie wollte unbedingt das hier....
ok,nachgeben ist ja ne tugend und kein laster

aber die sattelstütze muss weg... diese schraube die man von hand anziehen sollte- ist echt sch....e
bringe den sattel vorne einfach nicht runter ohne das es schaukelt, wenn auch ganz leicht....
na ja ne kcnc ist bestellt




cheers


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

...das trek is nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. Dezember 2010)

danke treki


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

bitte, stuki


----------



## apoptygma (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Stadtrad!

Heute abgeholt, vorn geht die Scheibe noch runter. Mehr wird nicht gemacht.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

sieht nett aus - warum nur für die stadt ???? da würd´ich lieber mit ner oma gurke hinfahren - da isses dann auch wurscht , wenns einer rippt ....wäre schade um´s scott  ...


----------



## apoptygma (12. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sieht nett aus - warum nur für die stadt ???? da würd´ich lieber mit ner oma gurke hinfahren - da isses dann auch wurscht , wenns einer rippt ....wäre schade um´s scott  ...




Na nicht nur, auch für zur Arbeit, oder "mal eben" wohin. Vor allem in Hinblick auf die salzvollen Straßen hier. Bei den Anbauteilen fang nicht gleich das weinen an, wenns wie die Tage salzkrustig abtropft.

Daher "Stadtrad", in die City hier geh ich ansich mittlerweile zu Fuss, die 15 Minuten.

Oder wenns ma extrem mockig wird im Wald für "nur zum rumgurken"


----------



## Honigblume (12. Dezember 2010)

*gefällt*


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

ah so , okay , dann ...


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

....speci frosch ...


----------



## MelleD (25. Dezember 2010)

So, hier nun mein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2010)

das ist aber hübsch geworden


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. Dezember 2010)

Mensch,superschicke Kiste


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kann mich an die knick optik bei den "ladybikes" sehr schwer gewöhnen ...



Das irritiert mich auch ein wenig.Finde ein tiefes Unterrohr generell sehr gut,dennoch sehen einige Rahmen wie modifizierte Herren-Bikes aus.

Mit meinem Freerider kämen die meisten Frauen zurecht,spätestens in S,und es ist kein Damen-Bike

Also wenn schon Lady-Bike dann bitte von Grund auf,meine Meinung
Will kein Bike schlecht machen,denn es ist löblich das auf Frauen eingegangen wird,und ihr seht beim biken auch nicht so "angespannt" aus wie wir(ok-ich weniger)


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. Dezember 2010)

...dp...


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2010)

@MelleD: na, da hat sich ja das Warten gelohnt - Glückwunsch...

... ist die Bereifung so endgültig?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2010)

ja, seeeeeeehr schickes Rad!  Die Bereifung finde ich auch etwas fragwürdig  Und ich hatte ein bisschen mehr Lila erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle, ich find auch dass es echt schick geworden ist.

Die Bereifung bleibt natürlich nicht so, die waren halt gerade da.

Ja, nen bisschen wird bestimmt noch geändert, lila Felgen fänd ich z. B. noch echt nett.


----------



## Elmo66 (26. Dezember 2010)

@MelleD:

...chices Bike. Allzeit gute Fahrt

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Krawallnudel (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo MelleD,

da hast Du aber ein rattenscharfes Gerät!!!!Wo hast Du denn das Radel her, wenn Transition das Syren aus dem Program genommen hat. Wie hast Du das mit der Lackierung gemacht oder sind das Aufkleber? Viel Spaß mit Deinem Schmuckstück


----------



## blutbuche (26. Dezember 2010)

...hatte bei ebay vor kurzem schöne lila felgen von erdmann geseh´n - die würden gut passen . viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## blutbuche (26. Dezember 2010)

... es wollte mal kurz in´s bild ...


----------



## MelleD (27. Dezember 2010)

Krawallnudel schrieb:


> Hallo MelleD,
> 
> da hast Du aber ein rattenscharfes Gerät!!!!Wo hast Du denn das Radel her, wenn Transition das Syren aus dem Program genommen hat. Wie hast Du das mit der Lackierung gemacht oder sind das Aufkleber? Viel Spaß mit Deinem Schmuckstück



Habs hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht bekommen. Oder besser gesagt meine bessere Hälfte.
Das lilane sind alles Aufkleber, find aber die Lackierung echt schön, schwarz mit Glitzer


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2010)

mach doch mal mehr Fotos


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2010)

...ja stells mal in den tiefschnee--- oder so


----------



## Principiante (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi MelleD!







Sehr schick geworden! Da haste' Dich bestimmt voll gefreut!

Lob an Deinen Mann!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG, Prinipiante!


----------



## Maranella (31. Dezember 2010)

Hier einmal meine Süßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Januar 2011)

ja, niedlich 

Hier auch nochmal, weils so scheeeeee ist, und ich es leider seit 2 Wochen nicht gefahren bin (krank)


----------



## LadyScott (3. Januar 2011)

Dynamics lightning SE disc

Seit 5 Tagen in meinem Besitz *freu* 
Foto ist "out of the store" bin schon am modifizieren...

Wie funktioniert das Bild einfügen?


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2011)

LadyScott schrieb:


> Dynamics lightning SE disc
> 
> Seit 5 Tagen in meinem Besitz *freu*
> Foto ist "out of the store" bin schon am modifizieren...



Glückwunsch 
na dann ab mit dir in Martinas Aufbau-Tread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496893

Bild einfügen:
Unter dem Bild in deinem Fotoalbum gibts einen Link "BBCode einblenden". Drauf klicken und passende Größe auswählen. Den entsprechenden "BBCode" hier rein kopieren. Fertig!


----------



## LadyScott (3. Januar 2011)




----------



## LadyScott (3. Januar 2011)

Da ist es nun also...
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Foto. Bilder sagen einfach mehr


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Januar 2011)

das sieht vieeeeeel zu sauber aus!


----------



## LadyScott (3. Januar 2011)

Da hast verdammt Recht. War nur kurz draussen, warte noch auf meine Clickies, ohne fahren ist echt doof. Aber das Fahrgeräusch im Vergleich zum Rennrad ist der Hammer.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2011)

...so , alle neuen teile für den frosch beisammen !!!! 1 x fizik aliante , 1 x big betty front , 1 x grüne a-head schraube , 1 x schwarze jellys , 1 x sixpack stütze . nu´hat er alles , was er braucht    ...sogar ein "wundbehandlungsset" .... greez , k.


----------



## Laura3112 (9. Januar 2011)

Hier auch mal mein Radel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandylion (9. Januar 2011)

Dies ist mein Traumrad, das ich wegen Krankheit und fehlende Zeit im letzten Jahr kaum fahren konnte. Dies Jahr wird besser!!!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2011)

@dandy : jepp, schnönes teil !

@laura : ...mag die transalps auch gern , wir haben auch welche - aber rosa , da grausts mich ....


----------



## dandylion (10. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @dandy : jepp, schnönes teil !
> 
> ein huldvolles Dankeschön


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

bitteschön


----------



## LimitedEdition (11. Januar 2011)

Mein Radel


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Januar 2011)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Hat Dein Männe wirklich schön hinbekommen, der verrückte Rohloff-Tuner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

sehr , sehr nett !!!!!  schöne farbe !!!!


----------



## LimitedEdition (12. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> Hat Dein Männe wirklich schön hinbekommen, der verrückte Rohloff-Tuner.




Ja, das hat er.

Allerdings hat das Zusammenleben mit so einem "Verrückten" auch Nachteile. Bevor ich mir ein Fahrrad schnappe um loszufahren, muss ich immer erst einmal schauen, ob es auch wirklich noch in dem Zustand ist, den ich erwarte. So ganz schnell wurde da mal ein Hinterrad ausgewechselt und das Ding steht als Singlespeed vor mir. Keine Spur mehr von einer Rohloff. Alles schon passiert.


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

...frosch und ich waren heute im matsch spielen - und hatten extrem viel spass !


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2011)

> das Ding steht als Singlespeed vor mir. Keine Spur mehr von einer Rohloff. Alles schon passiert.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Einfach sein Blaues nehmen.
Ihr fahrt ja die gleichen Radgren. Wenn ich auf ein Rad meines Liebsten steigen wollte, oder er auf eines von meinen, ohweh!


----------



## LimitedEdition (13. Januar 2011)

Nein, wir haben unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen.

Aber ich vermute mal, so schnell macht er das nicht mehr. Momentan ist mein Fahrrad ja in einem ordnungsgemäßen Zustand. Angeblich bastelt er gerade auch an meiner Schuhheizung. Da warte ich ja seit zwei Jahren drauf ....



Warum schluckt das System hier Umlaute und "ß"?


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, geht schon eine Weile so.

Hm, er war doch mit deinem Rad bei Siams Nightride im November dabei. Sah eigentlich recht passend aus.

Apropos Schuhheizung, warscheinlich repariert er erstmal SEINE Schuhheizung.


----------



## LimitedEdition (13. Januar 2011)

Seine Schuhheizung ist wohl doch nicht kaputt und die Hysterie unnötig.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

...schuhheizung ....--- hier hats mom . 14 grad und sonne !!


----------



## DirtCrumb (18. Januar 2011)

...mein derzeitges Bike...




...und mein zukünftiges Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isika (18. Januar 2011)

Crosser:





Etwas heller:


----------



## Ivonne (18. Januar 2011)

Na dann zeig ich euch meine Gurke auch mal. 

Da isset!





lg
Ivonnsche


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2011)

@dirt : ...das zukünftige gefällt mr gut !


----------



## DirtCrumb (20. Januar 2011)

@ blutbuche: leider muss ich noch bis zum 31.03. darauf warten. cannondale hängt mit den auslieferungen etwas hinterher, zumindest beim claymore. aber ich denke mal, das warten wird sich lohnen. bin echt total gespannt!


----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2011)

Ivonne schrieb:


> Na dann zeig ich euch meine Gurke auch mal.
> 
> Da isset!
> 
> ...




Sehr schönes Bike!

Ich liebe auch Ghost Bikes, eine super Firma! Wir hatten schon 3 Räder davon und es gab gar nichts, wirklich absolut gar nichts daran auszusetzen!

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Januar 2011)

Meine Welle hat Gesellschaft bekommen:


----------



## hasenfusses (20. Januar 2011)

@Isika

Schick!!


----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2011)

@ ActionBarbie:


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2011)

@ActionBarbie:

... und schon gefahren? Schnell? Wenn Ihr im Harz seid, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal melden - dann scheuchen uns unsere Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Januar 2011)

Das wäre ne Idee!

Die Jungfernfahrt erfolgt in ca. einer Stunde, ich habe diese blöden Rocket Rons nicht runter bekommen von den Laufrädern (das sind ja tubelessfähige Laufräder) sobald die Wild Rock´r dann drauf sind kanns losgehen


----------



## bikebine (24. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bikes hier - Dann poste ich doch auch mal mein 951


----------



## MissQuax (24. Januar 2011)

*Boaaaah, voll das megageile Teil!! Suuuper!!!*



*Bin echt neidisch! *


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2011)

Jeep!


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2011)




----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

...so, "GeburtstagsWeihnachtsWinterbasteleien" sind abgeschlossen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (30. Januar 2011)

Sieht schön aus, gefällt mir gut


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

mir auch  !


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2011)

Wie immer, toll!


----------



## alet08 (31. Januar 2011)

stylüsch


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

cool!

Sag mal, wie hast Du die Canyonschriftzüge "beseitigt"?

Ich würde meins ja auch gerne etwas individueller gestalten, trau mich an dieses sündhaft teure Bike aber irgendwie nicht dran!


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2011)

Die orangen Datails an dem schwarzen Rahmen kommen richtig gut!

Nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig... richtig hübsch 

PS: Was sind das denn für Pedale? (Gewicht, Lagerung?)
Ich suche auch gerade Ersatz für ein paar beinahe Kaputte, und die Syntace Teile sind mal wieder ausverkauft


----------



## freerider1969 (31. Januar 2011)

@ scylla guck mal hier

http://www.sixpack-racing.com/de/parts/pedals/index.php

die icon titanium wären sehr intressant


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2011)

>200 für ein Magnesium-Teil? 

Bei meiner Pedal-Kaputtmach-Frequenz, auch unsauberer Fahrstil genannt , würde das an pure Verschwendungssucht grenzen! Die Alu-Teile sind ziemlich schwer, und haben "nur" von hinten geschraubte Pins. Die von vorne geschraubten Kragen-Pins von Martinas Pedalen gefallen mir da viel besser


----------



## MelleD (31. Januar 2011)

@ActionBarbie
hab da so nen Kontakt 
Welche Farbe willst du denn haben?
Die werden nur drübergeklebt, kannst auch wieder abmachen. Hatte ich auch auf meinem Canyon in lila.


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> @ActionBarbie
> hab da so nen Kontakt
> Welche Farbe willst du denn haben?
> Die werden nur drübergeklebt, kannst auch wieder abmachen. Hatte ich auch auf meinem Canyon in lila.



Ich hätte das gerne in *ROT *drauf, dann noch nen roten Sattel und rote Griffe... 

Ach und @ Martina, was sind das für Griffe? Gibts die auch mit roten Enden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2011)

@Scylla:

... das sind Superstar Ultra Mag - waren letztens im Angebot für 50 Pfund - da hab ich zugeschlagen 

Gewicht liegt bei meinen bei 330 gr. - angegeben sind sie mit 310 - mit der Option Titanachse sogar nur 260. 

Ich bin jetzt noch nicht so viel gefahren, sie machen aber einen sehr guten Eindruck - trotz der oben "glatten" Pins hatte ich mit meinen Bergstiefeln schon einen super Halt  und die Lager machen einen sind auf alle Fälle um Klassen besser als bei meinen vorherigen (die waren wirklich Schrott) - ob's hält kann man ja erst nach längerem Fahrbetrieb sagen.

Leider haben die goldene Pins - passt nicht so gut. Lieber hätte ich schwarze gehabt (hatte aber ich keine 14 Pfund über  ). Es gibt sie allerdings  in auch in Schwarz mit roten Pins - wäre doch perfekt, oder?

@ActionBarbie: so ist das mit den tollen Rädern, irgendwas fällt einem immer ein - ich glaub bei mir sind inzwischen nur noch Umwerfer und Shifter original 

Die Griffe sind Ergon GX1 und die Klemmringe hab ich bei Mad-Line eloxieren lassen (die anderen Kleinteile übrigens auch). Wie MelleD schon gesagt hat, die Schrift ist mit schwarzen Aufklebern "verschwunden". Bei roten würde ich darauf achten, dass sie "metallicfarben" sind - die normalen RAL-Farben passen sonst nicht so gut zu den Eloxalteilen.


----------



## blutbuche (31. Januar 2011)

@scylla : was is´n mit davtus pedalen ????


----------



## skycrawler (31. Januar 2011)

Im Sommer erstanden, bis jetzt fast unverändert und es haftet mehr Dreck an^^


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

> Wie MelleD schon gesagt hat, die Schrift ist mit schwarzen Aufklebern  "verschwunden". Bei roten würde ich darauf achten, dass sie  "metallicfarben" sind - die normalen RAL-Farben passen sonst nicht so  gut zu den Eloxalteilen.



Ah ja, Danke für die Info! Vielleicht PNt mir mal einer wo ich die Aufkleber erstehen kann!? Wie ist das mit den kleinen Aufschriften und den Bergen vorne am Schaft und so? sähe echt doof aus, wenn das noch in blüten weiß da stehen würde.

Mal sehen wie ich diese finanziellen wirklich nötigen Ausgaben beim Liebsten rechtfertige... an so einem nagelneuen Rad... der bringt mich um


----------



## MelleD (1. Februar 2011)

Du hast Post 

Wer noch bei Mad-Line eloxieren lassen möchte, bis Ende März ist er ausgebucht


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Du hast Post



Schon gesehen  Danke

Schau mal

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2082

Die Streifen fallen ja weg, sind keine da bei den neuen Modellen, den weißen Berg vorne und das F8 Nerve xc blieben also weiß, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe? Da muss ich mir das nämlich nochmal überlegen...


----------



## Female (1. Februar 2011)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...






Wenns fertig ist, gibts dann auch vernünftige Bilder.


----------



## Nuala (1. Februar 2011)

sehr schick!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

super , das intense - mal gespannt , wie´s aufgebaut ausschaut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (1. Februar 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooler Rahmen was wiegt der?


----------



## Female (1. Februar 2011)

Hab ihn nicht gewogen, aber gemäss Hersteller der nackige Rahmen um die 3234 g.


----------



## mystik-1 (1. Februar 2011)

chic, chic einige bildchen hier 

mein radon ZR Team Midseason 2011  ist noch jungfräulich im originalzustand. da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich ein bild zu machen ^^
die unterschiedliche gewichtsangabe auf den seiten irritieren mich und ich könnte schwören, daß es noch schwerer ist. 




MelleD schrieb:


> bis Ende März ist er ausgebucht


aber er ist fleißig dabei


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2011)

@skycrawler:

14 Zoll? ... und macht Spass??


----------



## skycrawler (1. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @skycrawler:
> 
> 14 Zoll? ... und macht Spass??



16"

ja macht schon echt fun, allerdings stört mich der Sattel etwas 
wenn es morgen trocken bleibt wird die erste Runde im Jahr 2011 gedreht^^

PS: Deine eleoxierten Teile am Bike sind echt nice


----------



## Female (4. Februar 2011)

"Spy Shot" - bessere Bilder vom roten Blitz folgen in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Februar 2011)

Sieht chic aus! Und jetzt kommen dann bald wieder diese Sehnsucht-Sucht-Bilder, oder? ;-)


----------



## Female (4. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sieht chic aus! Und jetzt kommen dann bald wieder diese Sehnsucht-Sucht-Bilder, oder? ;-)



Jep, am Sonntag gehts bereits wieder los mit den epischen Trails.


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2011)

Wohin gehts?

Hübsch ist es geworden, das Intense


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2011)

*WOW! Das Intense ist der Hammer*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Februar 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Jep, am Sonntag gehts bereits wieder los mit den epischen Trails.



Wohnst du eigentlich in der Wüste, dass es bei euch keinen Schnee-(Matsch) hat?


----------



## Female (4. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wohnst du eigentlich in der Wüste, dass es bei euch keinen Schnee-(Matsch) hat?



Nicht wirklich, aber die Alpensüdseite ist per Bahn wunderbar zu erreichen. 
Und dorts ist's doch recht trocken... *dumdidum*


----------



## Principiante (4. Februar 2011)

Dein Bike sieht klasse aus!

macht bestimmt viel Feetz damit!

Und ich bin auch neidisch auf Deinen Wohnort, so. 
Mein Mann will unbedingt in Berlin bleiben... ich würde so gerne wegziehen... _TRÄUM  . Alpennähe, oder Spanien, oder Fränkische Schweiz, oder, oder, oder..._

Aber, Liebe geht vor!

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz!!!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

echt geil geworden !!!!!! viel trail spass !!!!


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2011)

junge junge die ladies rüsten hier aber auf,top

martina:
leg die vordere bremsleitung hinter das casting,schützt zum einen die leitung bei stürzen und zum anderen siehts besser aus!!

mfg


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2011)

> leg die vordere bremsleitung hinter das casting



Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt - leider will mir das überhaupt nicht gefallen. Die Halterung für die Leitung ist vorne auf dem Casting und wenn ich die "hinterum" lege sieht es einfach falsch aus 

Mal sehen, ob ich das nochmal ändere - erstmal bleibt es so.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis 



@female: schönes Stück





... und warum war das nicht im Aufbaufred ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (6. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und warum war das nicht im Aufbaufred ??



Weils schnell gehen musste... denn heute hatte ich bereits die ersten, staubtrockenen Trails unter den Rädern. ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

... war auch nur ein Spass


----------



## Female (6. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war auch nur ein Spass



Weiss ich doch.


----------



## Tatü (7. Februar 2011)

@ Femaile:
wie kommst du mit dem Intense noch bergauf oder shuttelst du mehr?


----------



## Female (7. Februar 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> @ Femaile:
> wie kommst du mit dem Intense noch bergauf oder shuttelst du mehr?



Berghoch geht wunderbar, solangs nicht gerade drei Stunden sind.


----------



## Nuala (7. Februar 2011)

hallo female,
wie ist das denn mit dem "support" für intense in der schweiz? mein freund fährt (äääähm fuhr, weil der hinterbau vor 3 wochen gebrochen ist) eine uzzi und der muss nun ewigkeiten, jetzt noch knapp 4 wochen, darauf warten, weil die uzzi in die usa eingeschickt werden muss. ist zwar super ärgerlich, weil der schon von anfang an meinte, dass es sehr weich am hinterbau sei, aber intense meinte, dass sei normal... na ja, aber gefahren ist er damit wirklich verdammt gerne. und super aussehen tut´s sowieso 
grüße
nadja


----------



## metalmieze (7. Februar 2011)




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

Wow, das ist aber ein schönes Spaßmobil und die Farbe - gefällt mir


----------



## metalmieze (8. Februar 2011)

hatte wegen der farbe erst bedenken und hab schon überlegt, wie ich es nächstes jahr umlackieren lasse.. aber nun find ich das k**zgelb richtig schick und so bleibts auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht geändert - das peppt total! Sieht echt klasse aus - sieht man nicht alle Tage!


----------



## wildbiker (8. Februar 2011)

metalmieze schrieb:


> hatte wegen der farbe erst bedenken und hab schon überlegt, wie ich es nächstes jahr umlackieren lasse.. aber nun find ich das k**zgelb richtig schick und so bleibts auch^^



Cooles Pitch...lass mal die Farbe so wie se is..

Komm auch aus Leipzisch.. Sag mal wo fährsten da so?


----------



## metalmieze (8. Februar 2011)

störmi, markkleeberger, strasse, aufm hof ^^


----------



## wildbiker (8. Februar 2011)

ahso, also auch die üblichen verdächtigen...


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

@ Female:  Geiles Teil!

Hier mal mein bescheidenes Gefährt:


----------



## Silver Phoenix (11. Februar 2011)

Sieht auch sehr chic aus Rot und schwarz passt ja immer gut zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## General-Lee (12. Februar 2011)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:


> Sieht auch sehr chic aus Rot und schwarz passt ja immer gut zusammen.


 
Danke!
Finde ich auch!


----------



## KlitzeKleine (12. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal  mein Anfänger-Bike...
Hab ja schon viel gehört über die Ladybikes und hab hin und her überlegt aber ich muss sagen, ich finds gerade für meine Größe von 1,62m ideal. Ich komme super damit zurecht und das is ja die Hauptsache 
Nur *******, dass es seit heute früh wieder schneit 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## MelleD (12. Februar 2011)

So, neue Pedalen und Sattelklemme dran.
Größere Bremsscheiben sind bestellt, Schlappen ebenso.
So langsam kanns losgehen.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2011)

..mir würds mit ner schwarzen gabel viel besser gefallen ....


----------



## MelleD (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, gedacht habe ich das auch schon, aber die Gabel war nen echtes Schnäppchen (neu, 2011er Modell, halt nur ne oem-Version).
Schwarz wäre schon schicker, wollte ja eigentlich ne ganz schwarze bomber drin haben... Nur leider keine auffindbar gewesen, jetzt sind einige im Bikemarkt.
Mal gucken, vielleicht geb ich die Fox auch an meinen Freund weiter, der hat sich nen Spezi Enduro gekauft und ich hol mir nen schwattet bömbchen


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2011)

oh , zeig ma ´n bild vom speci - hab ja auch eins ...


----------



## MelleD (15. Februar 2011)

Hier, das polierte.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

...genau der gleiche rahmen wie meiner .... sieht genial aus !! bleibt er silbern oder kriegt er noch "farbe" ??


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

was ist denn das schwarze für ein rahmen?


----------



## MelleD (15. Februar 2011)

Mondraker summum, auch von meinem Freund.
War vorher weiß-braun, frisch umgepulvert in matt-schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Februar 2011)

Im Auftrag meiner Lady:
Bergamont 3some
RS Reba SL 115mm FW
XT, X.9 Schaltungsmix
Avid Juicy 7









Abweichend, jetzt ein Syntace VRO montiert.


----------



## MelleD (15. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...genau der gleiche rahmen wie meiner .... sieht genial aus !! bleibt er silbern oder kriegt er noch "farbe" ??


 Denke, dass der so bleibt, hab noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mondraker summum, auch von meinem Freund.
> War vorher weiß-braun, frisch umgepulvert in matt-schwarz.



sieht sehr lecker aus *sabber*


----------



## MelleD (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist.
Kommen noch einige silberne Parts dran, ansonsten in matt-schwarz, schwarz gehalten. Wird sehr, sehr geil aussehen


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Februar 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

- nicht dein ernst , oder ???? 

p.s. das bergamont is vom rahmen her schön - die anbauteile seh´n sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus( sattel - lenkzentrale ,..).


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

@Gina
cool 

machst du dann auch so ein Video für uns?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Kris Holm Freeride video[/nomedia]


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Februar 2011)

Nun ja... Im Moment geht es mal ums Aufsteigen und Obenbleiben...


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2011)

Gibt's da für Anfänger auch Stützräder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Naja Protektoren hast Du ja sicher.
Ich find's cool, und das LO hat ein halbes Rad mehr zu verzeichnen!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (16. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> p.s. das bergamont is vom rahmen her schön - die anbauteile seh´n sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus( sattel - lenkzentrale ,..).



Sattel paßt ihr halt dort hin wo er hin passen muß und das alte Rad war blau, Vorbau ist schon auf einen VRO in S geändert und Hörnchen mußten sein  (konnte ich nicht ausreden)


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Gibt's da für Anfänger auch Stützräder?



Leider nicht...


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Februar 2011)

ui ui ui, das wird blaue Flecken geben *g*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Sattel paßt ihr halt dort hin wo er hin passen muß und das alte Rad war blau, Vorbau ist schon auf einen VRO in S geändert und Hörnchen mußten sein  (konnte ich nicht ausreden)



Das ist mal ne Aussage: Form follows function 
Wenn´s bequem ist? Frau braucht ja schließlich ein Radl zum Fahren und nicht zum Posen!

@ Bergradlerin: 
Mönsch, du kommst auf Ideen! Gutes Gassi-Geh-Gefährt!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

...fahren steht sicher an erster stelle (posen tut hier glaub´ich kaum jemand ...) - aber gut ausseh´n kann man ja  damit "paaren"....


----------



## General-Lee (16. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>



Saugeil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

@melle :..haste schon den SUNN rahmen in lila - weiss im bikemarkt entdeckt ....


----------



## MelleD (16. Februar 2011)

Ja sicher 
War gerade im Badezimmer, als mein Freund mich rief:" Boah, guck mal im Bikemarkt!"

Warum denke alle, wenn se lila sehen, an mich?


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

ja , warum nur ????????


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2011)

boah, Melle, guck mal, sogar das *lol*-smilie ist lila


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2011)

> Warum denke alle, wenn se lila sehen, an mich?



... ist mir auch ein Rätsel


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid gemein


----------



## Deleted 85464 (13. März 2011)

das sind meine beiden.


----------



## Nuala (13. März 2011)

das demo finde ich sehr schnieke!


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

..und der tolle sattel erst ....


----------



## lucie (15. März 2011)

...und die Schaffen im Hintergrund erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (15. März 2011)

...Iehr seihdt gehmeihn...


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

apper nur n pisschen ..


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

...ma ´n bisschen zur "bilderflut" beitragen ...


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

..und noch´n paar ...


----------



## Female (18. März 2011)

So, endlich mal in freier Wildbahn und so, dass man auch was sieht.


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

das is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil , dein rotes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Principiante (18. März 2011)

Carlo723 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bilder. Ich finde,dass sie sehr schön ist. Besonder ist der erste Bild sehr schön.



LO!

oder auch:


----------



## Principiante (18. März 2011)

@ Female : Das rote Bike sieht wirklich super aus!
 gefällt mir!


@blutbuche: Schöne Fotos! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Liesbertle (19. März 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

habe mir gerade Eure wunderschönen Bikes angeschaut; aber mal unter
uns gefragt, putzt Ihr nur, oder fahrt Ihr auch.
Hab Euch mal ein paar Photos von meinem Bike eingestellt, wie es nach einer kurzen Fahrt zur Arbeit ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

Gefahren wird hier  

Unter Frauen hat es sich längst rum gesprochen, dass ein dreckiges Fahrrad noch keinen guten Biker macht


----------



## Principiante (19. März 2011)

Mich würde mehr interessieren, wo sie arbeitet...


LG, Principiante....


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

Ich glaube, "Sie" ist ein "Er"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. März 2011)

hier mal wieder mein Schwarzes, mit neuen Pedalen, Griffen (mal schauen ob ich es damit aushalte, lagen noch in der Garage rum) und Sattelstütze!

Jetzt kommt noch ein schönerer Lenker dran, den ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden habe


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

@liesbertle : ... wenn matsch , dann dreckig - zuhause : gartenschlauch .... 

heute 20 grad und sonne - also : SAUBER ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2011)

18 Grad und Sonne, nicht so sauber, aber soooo herrlisch, ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2011)

schönes Bike!


----------



## Lateralus (22. März 2011)

Stellvertretend für meine Frau (sie hält nix von Foren!) hier mal ihr im Zuge meines Neuaufbaus gepimptes Epic. 10,8 kg und sie ist begeistert.


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

Hi Lateralus!

Schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr.

Und zu Deiner Frau:
Sag ihr mal, wir sind alle ganz nett hier. Sie kann sich ruhig hier beteiligen, macht echt Laune.
Und wenn sie sich erst mal reingelesen hat, dann lernt sie auch ganz schnell, was hier "Fakes" sind und so.

_( z.B.: Wenn ein Mann sich hier als Frau ausgibt und fragt, was wir unter der Radhose tragen...  )_

Ansonsten ist es hier echt lehr - und hilfsreich, man lernt nette Frauen kennen.

Also, ran an den Rechner!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Lateralus (22. März 2011)

Ok, danke, werde es ihr ausrichten. Aber Hoffnung kann ich Euch eher nicht machen Wir werden sehen.


----------



## 4mate (22. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> _( z.B.: *Wenn ein Mann sich hier als Frau ausgibt* und fragt, was wir unter der Radhose tragen...  )_



Anfänger und Neu aus München 
                    26.04.2010 -                                           Bonniefly

Manu aus Puchheim
 26.04.2010 -                                           Bonniefly

und wieder die Frage welches Bike
 28.04.2010 -                                           Bonniefly


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Anfänger und Neu aus München
> 26.04.2010 -                                           Bonniefly
> 
> Manu aus Puchheim
> ...




...hmm, naja.

Find ich trotzdem komisch, sowas hier zu fragen.
Die Kerle warten doch nur auf sowas bei uns hier im LO.
War echt der Meinung, ist ein Fake, weil gibt ja genug solche Psychopathen, die sich an sowas aufgeilen.


Danke und Gruß,

Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wildbiker (22. März 2011)

Mein Schatz...


----------



## MarNe (23. März 2011)

Hier mein Antidepressivum.
Molli: 11550000mg
Wirkstoff: Dopamin, Serotonin, Endorphine und Adrenalin


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. März 2011)

Nebenwirkungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (23. März 2011)

Dauergrinsen und Gewichtsverlust?

Das ist mein Muntermacher:


----------



## Principiante (23. März 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Dauergrinsen und Gewichtsverlust?
> 
> Das ist mein Muntermacher:





Das ist ja mal ein nettes Bike  , glaub ich, mit dem funzt es!
Hätte sofort Lust, damit was anzustellen.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## mangolassi (23. März 2011)

Vielen Dank!
Ja mit dem kann man fast alles anstellen


----------



## MarNe (24. März 2011)

Nebenwirkungen! Ja. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, Dauergrinsen! Gewichtsverlust! WAHNsinn. Totale Entspannung! Und einfach ganz viel Freude und Spaß und nette Leute, die man kennenlernt, die genauso verrückt sind. Manchmal sogar noch verrückter...


----------



## Claudi_B (30. März 2011)

Auf Wunsch einer Einzelnen und aus eigenem Stolz ein Bild von meinem neuesten Rennpferd im Stall:






Ja, ist ein Rad von der Stange, und das sogar vom scheinbar bösesten Radladen in ganz Deutschland. Aber mir gefällts und ich fühl mich darauf wie zu Hause.
Ich habe schon ein wenig Gewichtstuning vorgenommen:
Sattel: SLR (160g)
Kurbelgarnitur: XTR statt XT
Pedale: Eggbeater statt 5 Pedale, brachte mir aber leider 4g mehr ein ; )
Großes Kettenblatt: abgebaut...
bringt bis jetzt 320g
Und kommen wird noch ein XTR Schaltwerk sowie leichtere Reifen und Schläuche. 
Ich überlege noch zwischen Schwalbe Nobby Nic oder Conti Speed King Supersonic (alle 2,1" dick)
Ein Reifen- und Schlauchwechsel sollte auch noch mal so 400g insgesamt bringen. Da wäre ich dann hoffentlich bei 12,1kg statt ursprünglich 12,9kg.
Hat jemand da ne Meinung zu?
Oder noch ne andere gute Idee?

Claudi


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2011)

Griffe in ner anderen Farbe das beißt sich mit dem rot der couch


----------



## Principiante (30. März 2011)

Hi Claudi!

Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir! 

Wann kann ich mal probefahren? 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Kesaro (30. März 2011)

Statt des großen Kettenblattes sollte ein schicker und leichter Bashguard drauf... schaut ein bisschen sehr komisch aus so...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. März 2011)

He Claudi, sieht doch gut aus! Da hast aber mit dem Tuning nochmal ganz schön Federn lassen müssen!
Und wieso ist der Laden der böseste sein? Ich mag den Regensburger echt gern, leider ist er von uns weit weg, sodass ich schon lang nicht mehr da war. Gibt sicher schlimmere, oder? Als Versender taugt er halt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2011)

Mein neues Spielzeug. Die Jungfernfahrt wurde gleich zum Hardcoretest - und der mit Bravour bestanden!   
Eckdaten: Giant Reign, Größe S, X.O komplett (2-fach), Fox-Fahrwerk, Joplin-Stütze, Hussefelt-Lenker, Veltec-Felgen mit DT-Swiss-Naben (240-er, individuell nach Wunsch gebaut, schlauchlose Big Betty Freeride-Reifen (die ganz neuen).
Und gefällt´s Euch? Ich bin total hin und weg. Das Fahrgefühl auf einem Bike, das rennt wie ein Hardtail und federt wie ein 150-er Fully und dabei unter (!) 12 Kilo wiegt... Geil!!!


----------



## alet08 (2. April 2011)

GEIL!

*mundoffen*, Alex


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr! Unter 12 kg mit der Federung ist ein Wort. Super.
Bei mir gibt es auch in Kürze neues Spielzeug... 
(aber kein MTB)


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. April 2011)

Geil!


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2011)

Eines hab´ ich noch von der anderen Seite:

(Danke für die Komplimente! Die "Schwangerschaft" dauerte rund ein halbes Jahr, seit der Eurobike. Naja, gut Ding will Weile haben. Und es fährt sich einfach nur genial.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2011)

gefällt  Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (2. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Eines hab´ ich noch von der anderen Seite:
> 
> (Danke für die Komplimente! Die "Schwangerschaft" dauerte rund ein halbes Jahr, seit der Eurobike. Naja, gut Ding will Weile haben. Und es fährt sich einfach nur genial.




DAS würd' ich auch sofort nehmen!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

... gestern war Waschtag 





Mein kleines Cube Reaction und mein Rotwild C1 HT können jetzt wieder "glänzend" on tour gehen


----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

..mir gefällt das giant gar nicht - hat zuviel "bauch" ... aber : geschmacksach´sagte  der affe - und biss in die seife..


----------



## Streetbikesig (9. April 2011)

Hier mal meine beiden:
Radon ZR Race
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871308

Poison Curare (Selbstaufbau)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871305
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871304
fehlt noch ein Bashguard/Kettenführung

Und dies hier hab ich heut für meinen Freund abgeholt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871306

Mal sehen, ob ichs ihm übergebe....


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

..das für deinen freund sieht - bis auf die farbe  sehr seltsam aus ... kann aber auch dran liegen , dass ich ausser waschechten mtbs keine räder mag ...
das radon gefällt mir gut !!


----------



## Streetbikesig (10. April 2011)

Das ist ein Trek District, singlespeed mit Riemenantrieb. Er möchte es zusätzlich zu seinen Vollgefederten Bergabrädern als Arbeitswegradl. Ich habs heut nur die 3 km vom Laden heim gefahren und es fährt sich in der Stadt einfach sensationell!! Der Style ist etwas "oldschool", aber ich finds cool!


----------



## Nuala (10. April 2011)

@streetbikesig: das singelspeed von deinem freund ist echt schick! das würde ich wohl auch als "arbeitsrad", also hin und rück zu/von der arbeit, nehmen


----------



## Streetbikesig (10. April 2011)

@ nuala:
Wenn es bei mir Platz und Geld hergeben würden, hätte ich auch jetzt so eins!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. April 2011)

Ich find´s einfach cool!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. April 2011)

Ich finde das Singelspeed auch sehr schön. Ich habe ein ähnliches Trek (wenn nicht das gleiche, nur andere Farbe) vom bikeladen ein paar stunden lang testen dürfen.  Fährt wirklich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (11. April 2011)

Superschick! Eigentlich mag ich die ja nicht von der Stange, aber Riemenantrieb ist halt bisher selten im Selbstbau.....ten points!

Hab gesehen dass gibts auch in grau. Wär jetzt meine Wahl gewesen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten (allerdings über was sonst? :-D)


----------



## Pantalaimon (11. April 2011)

Mein Pferdchen


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2011)

Huch! Aliens...


----------



## VoodooChile (11. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und gefällt´s Euch? Ich bin total hin und weg. Das Fahrgefühl auf einem Bike, das rennt wie ein Hardtail und federt wie ein 150-er Fully und dabei unter (!) 12 Kilo wiegt... Geil!!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/866325


 

Hallo Bergradlerin,

finde dein Bike toll. Ich interessiere mich auch für ein ähnliches Set-Up. Also fetteste LRS mit solchen Reifen, fast schon downhillfähig, super Federungen, versenkbare Sattelstütze. Wenn nur das Gewicht nicht wäre.

Könntest du mal bitte dein Bike an die Wage hängen und das Pic hier veröffentlichen? Die < 12 Kilo finde ich interessant.

Danke Dir!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2011)

VoodooChile: Die Digitalwaage hängt leider beim Händler.  

Es waren knapp unter 12 Kilo, geh also von 12 aus. Ins Gewicht fällt natürlich die Sattelstütze. Am Lenker (Truvativ Husselfelt) lässt sich auch noch sparen und am Sattel vielleicht 100 Gramm, wenn man einen Tune montiert. Griffe sind auch nicht wirklich leicht, da gibt es Alternativen. Sonst eher nicht. Die Reifen sind die brandneuen 2.4er Big Betty Freeride. Der LRS ist ein Enduro, also superstabil mit 2.0er Speichen. 

Ich bin mit dem Bike am Samstag eine absolut megaruppige Strecke Vollgas runtergeballert, die ich bisher immer fast durchgebremst habe - kein Vergleich zu allen anderen 150er Federwegsbikes, die ich jemals gefahren bin! Und ein Nasenbohrer bin ich bekanntlich nicht... Das Giant schlägt in Sachen Fahrruhe und Stabilität sogar mein 180er Kona Stinky. 

Uphill ist das Reign mit einer Einschränkung, vor allem aber mit absolut ruhigem Hinterteil sehr gut fahrbar: Eine versenkbare Gabel wäre gut für Leute, die viel und steil bergauf müssen. Oder man zieht die Gabel halt mit einem Seil bzw einem Band zusammen. Die Geometrie ist eben eher down als up... Und ich habe es auch ziemlich kurz gewählt (Größe S bei 173 cm Körpergröße).

Finanziell lässt sich natürlich an der X.O viel Geld sparen. Der Rahmen ist bestenfalls von Trek zu toppen. Auch das Felt hat mich nicht so überzeugt. Mein Fazit zum Reign: Referenz!


----------



## Dirty Biker (15. April 2011)

hier mal das was ich meiner liebsten aufbauen durfte...unter strengsten preisauflagen ^^
mir gefällts super und das beste: ihr auch 
kommentare gern gesehn
grüße


----------



## ole88 (15. April 2011)

mal mein geliebtes hardtail


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

@dirty biker : ..deins is schöner  !!!


----------



## Noxya (15. April 2011)

Mein ein und alles:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (15. April 2011)

@ blutbuche: das sagst du ja nur, weil du den gleichen rahmen fährst wie ich


----------



## Nuala (15. April 2011)

Noxya schrieb:


> Mein ein und alles:



sehr schön!!!


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

....


----------



## swe68 (15. April 2011)

morgen kommt der Nachwuchs.... aber kein MTB....


----------



## Erster_2010er (15. April 2011)

Junge oder Mädchen? Zwillinge?


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

welpe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

meerschweinchen ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2011)

Kamera?


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

der Osterhase hat mir schon mal gesteckt was die Lady des Hauses im Nest liegen.....stehen hat 

Fanes Enduro Gr. M mit S  Sitzrohr


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2011)

Die Dämpferanlenkung ist ja mal hochinteressant!  
Wieviel Federweg gibt das Teil her?
Was mir nicht gefällt: die weiße Gabel und die Pedale.


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Die Dämpferanlenkung ist ja mal hochinteressant!
> Wieviel Federweg gibt das Teil her?
> Was mir nicht gefällt: die weiße Gabel und die Pedale.



160 oder 170 mm und vorne sind es im Moment 155 (und damit es auch Dir gefallen würde......eine Schwarze Gabel ist auch noch im Schuppen mit 160)

ja da Grünzeug......es muß immer an jedem Rad was Grünes dran sein....so ist Sie nun mal


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2011)

Aha, die Dame ist also eher vertikal abwärts unterwegs!   

Ja, schwarze Gabel muss hin, so ist das nix, das Styling passt einfach nicht (sag ich jetzt mal so, was nix bedeuten soll!). Okay, bunte Elemente verstehe ich (siehe mein Giant). Mach doch einfach noch ein paar grüne "Tüpfchen" ran, Sattelklemme etc.? 

Was wiegt das gute Stück? Kriegt frau das gut den Berg hoch?


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aha, die Dame ist also eher vertikal abwärts unterwegs!
> 
> Ja, schwarze Gabel muss hin, so ist das nix, das Styling passt einfach nicht (sag ich jetzt mal so, was nix bedeuten soll!). Okay, bunte Elemente verstehe ich (siehe mein Giant). Mach doch einfach noch ein paar grüne "Tüpfchen" ran, Sattelklemme etc.?
> 
> Was wiegt das gute Stück? Kriegt frau das gut den Berg hoch?




Gewicht kommt noch muß ja immer heimlich Schrauben wenn die gute aus dem Haus ist......Tüpfchen wären schön, aber es muß ja möglichst immer ein bestimmtes Grün sein Kawasaki/ Apfelgrün und da ist schwer ran zu kommen, was meinst Du was das gedauert hat diesen Grünen Fiziksattel zu bekommen 







oder einen Betrieb zu finden der das Rennrad in Kawasakigrün Pulvert für einen Anständigen Preis


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2011)

Jaja, so sind wir. Edeltussen alle miteinander.  

Mit den Griffen hättest Du vermutlich eher Glück, da gibt es alle Farben.


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Jaja, so sind wir. Edeltussen alle miteinander.
> 
> Mit den Griffen hättest Du vermutlich eher Glück, da gibt es alle Farben.




Edel ....natürlich....und  Tusse nee wäre mir nicht vor den Altar gekommen   , ansonsten 100% Herzdame, da surft man schon gerne Stundenlang im Netz wegen was grünem......by the way das Rad wiegt 13,86 Kg inkl. der Grünen Pedale


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

das fanes is super(obwohl es auch zu den "bauch - bikes gehört ) - und die grünen pedale lassen mein herz höher schlagen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. April 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kamera?



hab mal schnell ein Bild gemacht.


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2011)

- Querfeldeinfahrrad 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## swe68 (16. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2011)

Sehr, sehr schön!    Freundlich, stimmig, harmonisch.
Womit schaltest Du? Mal sieht es nicht so recht...


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2011)

http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/stevens-cross-carbon-team-dura-ace*gelöscht*


----------



## swe68 (16. April 2011)

Nein, ist die kleine Schwester mit der Ultegra.


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2011)

... die Fanes ist mal hübsch - ich würde sie auch mit der weißen Gabel nehmen -



und Pedale und Sattel sind schnell getauscht


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

ist sie ein mädchen ????


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2011)

> ist sie ein Mädchen????



<<Die Fanes-Hochebene in den Dolomiten 

"Zacàn" wer weiß wann. So beginnt jede ladinische Sage. Die Gegend rund um die Fanes-Hochebene in den Enneberger Dolomiten ist eine sagenhafte Gegend und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes....>>


Daher war ich der Meinung "die Fanes" wär richtig - wenn nicht - auch egal  jedenfalls: verdammt gXXXX Rad. Mal sehen wie die AM-Version wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

ah so !


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Daher war ich der Meinung "die Fanes" wär richtig - wenn nicht - auch egal  jedenfalls: verdammt gXXXX Rad. Mal sehen wie die AM-Version wird




es heißt tatsächlich die Fanes (laut Alutech und es bezieht sich auch auf das Fanesgebirge......das hat dem Jürgen so gut gefallen, das das Rad so heißen mußte) ..... also ganz klar ein Mädchen


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2011)

... OK, wir wollen dann A L L E S wissen:

Die Größe des Osternestes, Ihr Gesichtsausdruck, Was hat sie gesagt, Wie "sie" sich fährt und -



- was passiert mit dem Liteville???


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... OK, wir wollen dann A L L E S wissen:
> 
> Die Größe des Osternestes, Ihr Gesichtsausdruck, Was hat sie gesagt, Wie "sie" sich fährt und -
> 
> ...




 ....Osternest in qm oder cbm ?? ......ich werde berichten, nachdem die Fanes Ostern im Harz unterwegs war 

Das Liteville bleibt, bekommt ein Rennradritzelpaket und ist zum Heimischen Trailriden / den Alten verheizen ......hier ist es einfach nur Flach, da "braucht" Frau was für etwas schnelles zwischendurch...


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2011)

Ostern Harz???

Meldet Euch doch bitte mal, wann genau und wo (gerne PN) - ich würde mir die gerne mal "in Echt" ansehen


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ostern Harz???
> 
> Meldet Euch doch bitte mal, wann genau und wo (gerne PN) - ich würde mir die gerne mal "in Echt" ansehen




sehr gerne...als Tag steht wohl der Montag an. alles weitere per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

...von heute


----------



## Votec Tox (19. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> hab mal schnell ein Bild gemacht.




Gratuliere, das Rad gefällt mir richtig gut!
Wollte auch immer einen Cycle Crosser haben, ich muß aber gestehen, die waren mir dann doch zu teuer. Bei den Rennern bekommt man in kleinen Rahmengrößen immer ein wirkliches Schnäppchen - da Ladenhüter - bei den Cycle Crossern hätte ich immer teuer meine gewünschte Rahmengröße bestellen und ewig drauf warten müssen und das war mir für "das Experiment Rennrad" zuviel. Nun fahre ich mit meinem Plastikrennerele am liebsten auf Feldwegen 
Dann poste ich auch mal so ein Poserphoto vom Rennerle an die Wand "geklatscht"  (ich weiß die Anbauteile sind jetzt nicht so der "Bringer" aber für mich reichts und ich finde den Rahmen wirklich gelungen):





Grüße und Gute Fahrt mit Deinem neuen Stevens!


----------



## FlyingV (2. Mai 2011)

Das ist meins. Nachdem ich jahrelang das Baumarktfahrrad meine Eltern gefahren bin, habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten selber ein gebrauchtes gekauft und dann angefangen daran rumzubaseteln. Gestern ist es dann (fast) fertig geworden.











Es ist natürlich nicht kein highend Bike aber für die Wege die ich fahre mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe versucht es möglichst grün, blau und schwarz zu halten und soweit es ging die Aufkleber entfernt. Die Reifen gefallen nicht jedem aber ich finde sie sehr schick 

Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kassette und Naben:Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Gabel: Suntour Raidon
Bremsen: V Brakes Avid SD7
Shifter: Shimano XT Dual Control
Felgen: Mavic 317
Reifen: Sweetskinz
Pedale: XLC
Griffe: UMF Jelly


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. Mai 2011)

....was es nich alles gibt.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Mai 2011)

... die Reifen sehen ja ziemlich abgefahren aus 
Hab sooooo welche noch nie gesehen - was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Silver Phoenix (2. Mai 2011)

Jau die Reifen sind mal was anderes.


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2011)

@FlyingV
Ich hätte noch einen Fizik Gobi in blau mit weißem Rand. Vielleicht wäre der was zu dem Rad, das Blau ist früher unter SID Blau bekannt gewesen.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## FlyingV (2. Mai 2011)

Hättest du eventuell ein Bild des Sattels? Ich bin zwar mit dem jetzigen Sattel vom Sitzgefühl her zufrieden aber ich hätte doch lieber ein passenderes blau.


----------



## Senshisan (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nun möchte ich gerne auch meine beiden Schätzchen vorstellen:












Beim Canyon hab ich den Sattel vom Cube genommen, weil der vorherige  weh tat  da bin ich noch auf der suche nach ein passenden -für Frauen geeigneten- Enduro Sattel. Vielleicht hat jemand ein Tipp für mich 

@FlyingV: Die Reifen finde ich mal mega Geil!!


----------



## swe68 (3. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Grüße und Gute Fahrt mit Deinem neuen Stevens!



Hatte ich wegen Urlaub gar nicht gelesen.... jetzt aber!
Das Rad ist ein absoluter Traum.  Es stimmt alles.

Das mit den kleinen Rahmengrößen kann ich aber sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo7840 (3. Mai 2011)

FlyingV schrieb:


> Das ist meins. Nachdem ich jahrelang das Baumarktfahrrad meine Eltern gefahren bin, habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten selber ein gebrauchtes gekauft und dann angefangen daran rumzubaseteln. Gestern ist es dann (fast) fertig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde gerade die Reifen gut; in der kombination mit der Rahmenfarbe und überhaupt...
Das genialste an den Reifen finde ich aber die optik bei Nacht.
Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Bike.


----------



## Ynge (3. Mai 2011)

Hab mir jetzt endlich ein neues Bike gegönnt  







Dirtbike besitz ich auch noch, muss ich aber erst wieder aufbauen..


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. Mai 2011)

ich habs auch mal geschafft, ein foto für euch zu machen 





mein erstes bike


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Mai 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> mein erstes bike



Glückwunsch!. Viele tolle Bikes und Bilder hier


----------



## FlyingV (4. Mai 2011)

Ynge schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt endlich ein neues Bike gegönnt





Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> mein erstes bike



sind beide sehr schick


----------



## zimtsternchen (4. Mai 2011)

so... mag das eine meiner beiden Rädchen auch mal zeigen ;o) Heute beim rumhüpfen mal kurz nen Schnappschuss gemacht...


----------



## swe68 (4. Mai 2011)

ich finde den Thread gut - nur schöne Räder


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

was is das für ´ne komische rote stange im bike ????


----------



## zimtsternchen (5. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was is das für ´ne komische rote stange im bike ????



die "komische rote Stange" - wie du so durchaus freundlich gefragt hast  - gehört zum Federungssystem von Felt...

nachzulesen hier: http://2010.feltracing.com/Germany/Technology/Equilink.aspx

Gruß.

PS: Ein Fragezeichen hätte auch gereicht, oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

warum ? - gibt es eine verordnung , wieviele satzzeichen man machen kann - darf - soll ...echt ..   p.s.danke für die durchaus freundliche antwort


----------



## swe68 (6. Mai 2011)

hier gibt es keinen Grund, sich zu zoffen 

blutbuche, das Zimtsternchen hat Deine Wortwahl und Formulierung nur in den falschen Hals bekommen. OK?
Also - seid nett zueinander. Ist so ein schöner Thread.


----------



## zimtsternchen (6. Mai 2011)

... Bin von Natur aus auch eine ganze Liebe  Vermehrte Satzzeichen führen nur schneller dazu, Aussagen missverständlich verstehen zu können 

Und: an meinem Rädchen ist nichts komisch. Das macht alles Sinn und bringt mir ne ganze Spaß bergab  

So. Bin ja auch für Frieden in dem wirklich sehr schicken Thread! Hut ab, Mädels!


----------



## kugelfischchen (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist mein Bike





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

@sternchen :..war auch keineswegs bös´gemeint - sieht nur iwie seltsam und gewöhnunhsbedürftig aus , die stange - hatte es vorher noch an keinem bike geseh´n - deshalb meine verwunderung ... nix für ungut !
@kugelfisch : ..ohne den ganzen kram dran , sicher ein ganz nettes bike !


----------



## kugelfischchen (7. Mai 2011)

@blutbuche, da ich damit auch jeden Tag zur Arbeit (3-schichtsystem) fahre, brauch ich den ganzen kram daran leider. ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

hmmm - ich fahr´auch mim mtb zur arbeit .... wenn ich im dunkeln unterwegs bin , mach ich halt nen kl. strahler hinten dran und vorne ne led ..... ansonsten würd´ich ein ganz normales - strassentaugliches fahrrad nehmen ... und wozu der ständer ??? der kann sogar gefährlich werden , wenn du im gelände fährst ... greez , k.


----------



## kugelfischchen (8. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Ständer da hast du schon recht. Den werd ich dann mal doch wieder abbauen.


----------



## hasenfusses (9. Mai 2011)

@kugelfischchen

Ich würde den Vorbau umdrehen.....


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

..ich würd´so vieles ..


----------



## kugelfischchen (9. Mai 2011)

@hasenfusses wieso denn den Vorbau umdrehen?


----------



## swe68 (9. Mai 2011)

Kugelfischchen, wenn du damit gut fahren kannst, ist alles in Ordnung. Meine Bikes wollen andere Leute auch immer liebend gerne umbauen 
Statt des festen Schutzbleches und der Beleuchtungsanlage würde ich flexibel abbaubares Zeug nehmen, dann hast Du eventuell in der Freizeit mehr Spass (Gewicht, u.a.).
Auch ich bin der Überzeugung, dass Ständer eventuell gefährlich werden könnten. Also - weg damit.
Ansonsten gefällt es mir!


----------



## hasenfusses (10. Mai 2011)

> wieso denn den Vorbau umdrehen?



Aus optischen und funktinellen Gründen, ich mag negativwinkel lieber anschauen als "erigierte" Vorbauten und ich mag es agil und sportlich zu sitzen .

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Du hast ein sehr schönes und taugliches Rad was auch noch alltäglich zu begrauchen ist und nicht nur im Wald funktiniert.

Ich sehe absolut kein Sicherheitsrisiko im Ständer wenn es ein vernünftiger ist der auch richtig "einrastet".


----------



## FlyingV (10. Mai 2011)

Hiermal mit dekorativer Kuh.


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

ui... ein Bild mit dekorativen Kühen hab ich auch... Nach dem Motto: Vielleicht doch eine farblich passende Kuh zum Rädchen?


----------



## FlyingV (10. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> ui... ein Bild mit dekorativen Kühen hab ich auch... Nach dem Motto: Vielleicht doch eine farblich passende Kuh zum Rädchen?



Klasse Bild 
Ich hätte auch gerne eine farblich passende Kuh zu meinem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

leider sind Photoshop und ich nicht die dicksten Freunde... sonst hätte man wohl aus einer schwarz-weißen Kuh mal kurz eine (dunkel)grün-(armeemuster)blaue zaubern können... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, aber trotzdem  auf die beiden Kuhbilder


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

schöne kühe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

Meine zweite Hübsche. Wird diesen Juni 3Jahre alt und hat mich schon sicher sehr viele Höhenmeter hoch und Trails runter getragen


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Meine zweite Hübsche. Wird diesen Juni 3Jahre alt und hat mich schon sicher sehr viele Höhenmeter hoch und Trails runter getragen



Hat der Dämpfer da Platz? Was ist das für ´ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## FlyingV (10. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Meine zweite Hübsche. Wird diesen Juni 3Jahre alt und hat mich schon sicher sehr viele Höhenmeter hoch und Trails runter getragen



Die Hibiskusblüten sind ja schick


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

Rahmengröße ist eine S. Laut der Geometriedaten von Canyon 16,5". Der Dämpfer hat ohne Probleme Platz. Das einzige was keinen Platz hat ist eine Drinkflasche mit 0,75l und mit einer 0,5l Flasche brauche ich für Touren nicht anfangen. Deshalb auch keine Flaschenhalterung (Gewicht gespart  ). Hab mir angewöhnt, immer mit Camelbag zu fahren. Hab eh immer noch genug Geraffe mit...


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Mai 2011)

FlyingV schrieb:


> Die Hibiskusblüten sind ja schick



Dankeschöööön. Find ich auch


----------



## Master | Torben (10. Mai 2011)

Hier mal das Rad meiner besseren Hälfte...






3 Änderungen stehen noch an:
- Sattel
- Steuersatz
- Farbe der Kurbeln


----------



## MelleD (11. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Rahmengröße ist eine S. Laut der Geometriedaten von Canyon 16,5". Der Dämpfer hat ohne Probleme Platz. Das einzige was keinen Platz hat ist eine Drinkflasche mit 0,75l und mit einer 0,5l Flasche brauche ich für Touren nicht anfangen. Deshalb auch keine Flaschenhalterung (Gewicht gespart  ). Hab mir angewöhnt, immer mit Camelbag zu fahren. Hab eh immer noch genug Geraffe mit...


 
Das hatte ich auch, fand ich ein sehr, sehr schönes Bike für gutes Geld. Hat mich gut begleitet, die drei Jahre. Und ich habe es nur schweren Herzens verkauft. Dämpfer hat bei mir nie Probleme gemacht. 
Hach, das waren noch Zeiten mit meinem purple Stinkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kugelfischchen (11. Mai 2011)

@hasenfusses, wenn ich den Vorbau umdrehe, wird da nicht der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu kurz?
 Ich werd mal den Schrauber meines Vertrauens befragen, was der meint.


----------



## 4mate (11. Mai 2011)

Lass Dich nicht verunsichern von den Besserwisserinnen.
Du kommst damit zurecht. Das ist wichtig.


----------



## hasenfusses (11. Mai 2011)

> wenn ich den Vorbau umdrehe, wird da nicht der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker zu kurz?


Nein, der Abstand wird eher länger.

Es ist ja auch nur eine Idee, es zu probieren kostet doch nichts außer 3 minuten Zeit, vielleicht gefällt es Dir besser.....

Man muß auch mal Sachen probieren sonst kann man nicht wissen was für einen selber am besten ist. Zurecht kommen ist eine Sache, Perfektion eine andere.


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

..ich seh´grad´deine ganze sammlung  blauer, perfekter bikes vor meinem  geistigen  auge ....


----------



## hasenfusses (11. Mai 2011)

> ich seh´grad´deine ganze sammlung blauer, perfekter bikes vor meinem geistigen auge ....



Es geht doch nicht um perfekt für blutbuche sondern um perfekt für mich!!!

Ja, Du magst meine Räder nicht und auch die Farbe nicht, das sagtes Du bereits und ich akzeptiere es, Du mußt es auch wirklich nicht ständig wiederholen.

Trotzdem habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, meine Räder alle selber aufgebaut und nicht einfach was von der Stange gekauft.
Ich mache mir genaue Gedanken von Lenkerbreite über die Anzahl der Spacer, der Vorbaulänge, des Vorbauwinkels etc....
Das ist es was für mich ein Bike individuell macht und das ist das was ich auch gerne von anderen sehe, das ist interessant.

Es wäre einfach anständig wenn Du mir und auch anderen die Änderungen an ihren Bikes vornehmen um diese z.B. alltagstauglich zu machen, auch ein bißchen Respekt entgegenbringst und nicht ständig abwertend über meine Räder lästerst, das kommt nämlich ziemlich arrogant rüber von Dir!


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

....was ihr immer mit "respekt habt" - das ist doch lächerlich - wenn einem was nicht zusagt , kann man das doch sagen - ohne     2 seiten diskussion über freundlichkeit , respekt , arroganz etc . lozutreten .weibliche wesen  sind da echt pienzig - "mami , die hat  gesagt , ich bin doof " ...  respekt  hab ich davor , dass du die fahrräder selbst aufbaust - wa sich übr. auch mach`....alles andere hat mit geschmack zu tun , aber nix mit respekt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (11. Mai 2011)

> das ist doch lächerlich - wenn einem was nicht zusagt , kann man das doch sagen


Oh ja, aber es kommt immer drauf an wie man es sagt und man muß es auch nicht dauernd wiederholen, das ist langweilig!

Wir haben doch alle verstanden das Du die geilste bist!


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2011)

manchmal kann ich klischees über uns frauen sehr gut nachvollziehen 

tragt euren zoff doch bitte privat aus! danke!

PS: geschmack und stil hat imho nicht nur was mit der wahl der komponenten an einem mtb zu tun, sondern auch mit der wahl des tonfalls... auch wenn hier alles nur virtuell ist, kann man sich trotzdem immer noch zu höflichem auftreten aufraffen. selbst, wenn man sich auf den schlips getreten fühlt


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

haben wir hier schlipsträger ... ??


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: geschmack und stil hat imho nicht nur was mit der wahl der komponenten an einem mtb zu tun, sondern auch mit der wahl des tonfalls... auch wenn hier alles nur virtuell ist, kann man sich trotzdem immer noch zu höflichem auftreten aufraffen. selbst, wenn man sich auf den schlips getreten fühlt


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

..ich weiss, ihr habt euch alle lieb und findet alles ,w as jemand sagt und zeigt - supi , toll, schnuckelig und genial ...


----------



## swe68 (11. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich weiss, ihr habt euch alle lieb und findet alles ,w as jemand sagt und zeigt - supi , toll, schnuckelig und genial ...



Nein, blutbuche.
Es ist ganz einfach:
Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Hier mal das Rad meiner besseren Hälfte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist das für ein Bike, RH?


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen ist ein Giant Reign, RH S=16"
Laufräder selbst gebaut, die meisten anderen Teile waren vom Vorbike noch da.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist das Bike der Queen ;-)










Turner DHR 06 , umbau jetzt auf pinke Griffe ;-)

She love´s it !!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

..hmm , sieht schon sehr brachial und extrem kantig aus - aber wenn´s taugt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich weiss, ihr habt euch alle lieb und findet alles ,w as jemand sagt und zeigt - supi , toll, schnuckelig und genial ...



jetzt wirste kindisch!

Da überlege ich mir echt, ob ich mein fertiges Kona zeigen soll! Denn auf so abwertende Kommentare, habe ich auch keine Lust! Und sorry, ich kann nicht lachen!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

mit kindisch hat das wenig zu tun ..ist eher realistisch..... wenn  mir was  gefällt , sag ich es - wenn nicht - auch(soviel kritikfähigkeit sollte schon jeder haben ...egal , um was es geht - bikes , klamotten , gewicht.. aber ich weiss ja , das sind themen , die darf man bei weibl. wesen nur "weichgespült" behandeln ...)) . hat mir dir gar nix zu tun . und auch mit anderen leuten nicht - geht ja auch gar net , weil wir uns nicht kennen - aber warum sollte man : ach , wie toll - schreiben , wenn mans grottig findet ?? und : zum lachen wars auch net gedacht ....


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

Mein letzter Kommentar dazu: wenn du meinst!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

yepp.-


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2011)

Sooooo - liebe Ladies!!!

Um die Stimmung mal wieder in die richtige Bahn zu lenken, hier nochmal ein kuhles Bild 
Konnte da gerade nicht dran vorbeifahren - musste zu sehr an farblich abgestimmte Kühe denken  





*UND @Fie:* Ich will das Kona sehen!! Hier gibt's viel zu wenige davon!!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Mai 2011)

Das hier und da die Geschmäcker verschieden sind und auseinander gehen, läßt sich nun mal nicht vermeiden. Und ich denke mal, das wir hier alle erwachsen genug sind mit diversen Äußerungen umgehen zu können. 

*Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn dieser Thread nun in der Versenkung verschwinden würde, weil sich niemand mehr traut sein Bike hier zu posten 
*

Also: *Zeigt weiter eure tollen Bikes!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zimtsternchen (12. Mai 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Sooooo - liebe Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Konnte da gerade nicht dran vorbeifahren - musste zu sehr an farblich abgestimmte Kühe denken



Gefällt


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Sooooo - liebe Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> *UND @Fie:* Ich will das Kona sehen!! Hier gibt's viel zu wenige davon!!




Wirklich kuhles  Bild 

Du kannst dir gerne die "Vorherbilder" bei  mir im Album angucken.


----------



## danielmeier (12. Mai 2011)

Hammer-Teil!



Sebastian Gronowski Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Mai 2011)

... stelle gerade mit Erstaunen fest, dass hier Kühe als Hintergrund sehr beliebt sind  
Muss ich mal schauen, wo ich so ein paar Models auftreiben kann. Meistens schlafen die ja (siehe "Kurioses unterwegs...") 

... aber schönes Bike... und die tierischen Models ... farblich abgestimmt


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2011)

danielmeier schrieb:


> Hammer-Teil!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sebastian Gronowski Berlin*


Was soll das? 

www.ebundesanzeiger.de


----------



## Third_Eye (13. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar nicht meins, aber es war das Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine kleine Hexe 
Sieht hat sich auch wirklich ganz doll gefreut 
Dem ein oder anderen wir der Rahmen vielleicht bekannt vorkommen 
Ein paar Teile werden zwar noch ausgetauscht, aber erst im Laufe des Jahres...


----------



## Third_Eye (13. Mai 2011)

ach ja das Bild...


----------



## MelleD (13. Mai 2011)

Mein altes Baby 
Ich wünsche deiner Freundin ganz viel Spaß damit. Es wurde immer gut von mir behandelt. Bin mir sicher, dass es bei euch in guten Händen ist


----------



## hasenfusses (13. Mai 2011)

> Denn auf so abwertende Kommentare, habe ich auch keine Lust!


Vor allem wenn sie immer und immer wieder kommen.....ich finde das auch extrem albern und kindisch.....und ich bin absolut nicht sensibel!


@Jana_Tuerlich
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third_Eye (13. Mai 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mein altes Baby
> Ich wünsche deiner Freundin ganz viel Spaß damit. Es wurde immer gut von mir behandelt. Bin mir sicher, dass es bei euch in guten Händen ist



Das ist es auf jedem Fall 
Im Moment haben wir nur nicht soviel Zeit zum biken, da unser kleiner Sonnenschein  jetzt im Mittelpunkt steht.
Aber Oma und Opa freuen sich wenn sie die Kleine mal für 2-3 Stunden nehmen können, dann können wir ab und zu die Hometrails unsicher machen


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

...in einem forum muss man halt auch mal mit abwertenden kommentaren rechnen .... sonst darf man keine bilder  ins netz stellen , wenn man es nicht ertragen kann , dass sie nicht von jedem kritiklos , jubelnd aufgenommen werden ....   p.s. ich hätte nichts mehr dazu geschrieben , wenn frau hasenfuss nicht schon wieder davon angefangen hätte ...p.s. kindisch finde ich eher die reaktionen ....


----------



## Mitglied (13. Mai 2011)

Rhabarberrhabarberrhabarberlalalalöröööö.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. Mai 2011)

Und in ein paar Wochen muss wieder ein neuer Nickname her, weil sie auch als Blutbuche wieder überall unten durch ist und überall nur missverstanden wird und Sätze wie "Der Ton macht die Musik!" einfach nicht checkt


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

denke mal , meine meinung werd´ich wohl vertreten dürfen(wäre schlimm , wenn man DESWEGEN probs bekommt ... - ich greife ja niemanden persönlich an !!!!!


----------



## MelleD (13. Mai 2011)

Mein Gott, "Mädels", nu reißt euch mal zusammen 
Alles tutti, jeder darf seine Meinung äußern, nur sollte man auch ein bisschen auf seine Wortwahl achten. 

Schönes Kona btw., sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

@melle : ..was macht eig. das enduro von matzell - kommt er gut damit klar ?? hab gar keien neuen bilder mehr gesichtet ...


----------



## MelleD (13. Mai 2011)

Kommt er gut mir klar, ist allerdings gerade wieder auseinander gebaut. 
Braucht ne härtere Feder für die Gabel und ne weiche für den Dämpfer.


----------



## FlyingV (15. Mai 2011)

Das Bike ist zwar nur klein drauf aber immer hin.


----------



## skycrawler (15. Mai 2011)

Geiles Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerschnute (15. Mai 2011)

Das Bild ist genial ....und bringt die Reifen so schön zur Geltung


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

ja, super photo !!!!!!


----------



## FlyingV (15. Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## Bettina (15. Mai 2011)

@FlyingV


----------



## LaCarolina (15. Mai 2011)

FlyingV schrieb:


> Das Bike ist zwar nur klein drauf aber immer hin.



Geil, reifen passend zum Haus 
Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## LaCarolina (15. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meins, nach dem Umbau bleibt vom Myka nur noch der Rahmen. Die Pedalen sollen noch ersetzt werden duch blaue oder weisse Flats.


----------



## DHDiana (16. Mai 2011)

Meine Muddy Mary


----------



## FlyingV (16. Mai 2011)

DHDiana schrieb:


> Meine Muddy Mary



Lila und weiß gefällt mir irgendwie immer gut. 
Das Foto ist ansich ist auch klasse.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2011)

@lacarolina
Schickes Radel vor allem die blauen Züge gefallen mir gut 
Ich würde blaue Pedale ran machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker

also ich könnte mir vorstellen, mit dir zu fahren, da ich jetzt weiß, wie ich mein Bike am Besten in´s Auto bekomme.


----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

Okay, ein ganz frisches aktuelles KuhlesBild 

Der Bulle ganz links, wollte partou kein rotes Bändchen im Kleid


----------



## Streetbikesig (16. Mai 2011)

Oh!
Belted Galloways!!!! Schön!!!


----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

Streetbikesig schrieb:


> Oh!
> Belted Galloways!!!! Schön!!!




Da war ne ganze Herde von, nur diese kleine Gruppe mit Bulle war harmonisch am Fressen! Das Kälbchen rechts hatte etwas Angst vor mir. Aber die haben entzückende schöne friedliche Augen. Dieser Blick von denen, hat es mir echt angetan.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (16. Mai 2011)

@Fie: schöööööööööööööön!!!!


----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> @Fie: schöööööööööööööön!!!!



mein Bike oder die Tierchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @lacarolina
> Schickes Radel vor allem die blauen Züge gefallen mir gut
> Ich würde blaue Pedale ran machen



Danke, bin auf der Suche nach blauen, weisse sind einfacher zu finden.


PD: warum gibts hier bei uns keine Kühe, an Stiere trau ich mich nicht ran


----------



## blutbuche (17. Mai 2011)

das kälbchen ist entzückend


----------



## zarentochter (23. Mai 2011)

Morpheus1978 schrieb:


> Das ist das Bike der Queen ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## Morpheus1978 (24. Mai 2011)

zarentochter schrieb:


> sehr geiles Fahrrad!



Habs weitergeleitet 
THX


----------



## nopeiler (31. Mai 2011)

Das Nomad meiner Freundin:

Tour:






Bikepark / PDS


----------



## Tatü (1. Juni 2011)

super Radl das nomad


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2011)

Schöööööön


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juni 2011)

..hihi - die melle wieder -- kaum ein tüpfelchen LILA , ...


----------



## MelleD (2. Juni 2011)

Nee, nicht nur deswegen, der Rahmen ist einfach nen schönes Teil. Mag die Form.
Ok, das Lila ist das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2011)

die form gefällt mir auch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noxya (6. Juni 2011)

.. Das Nomad sieht ja ähnlich aus wie meins  Kannst deiner Freundin sagen, dass sie nen guten Geschmack hat  .. 

meins


----------



## BaBambi (7. Juni 2011)

Meins =)






Oh ein bisschen klein  hier nochmal in groß

http://de.idealbikes.net/user/2010/big/boomax01bluede.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2011)

... popcorn ..


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaa, mein neues kleines Schwarzes 





... ein Rotwild R.C1 FS - frisch vom Händler, während einer kleinen Feierabendrunde.






Und das fährt sich sooooooooo schön, dass selbst einer bekennenden Hardtail-Fahrerin wie mir das Dauergrinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht wich  
Freu mich schon auf die ersten gemeinsamen Trails mit dem Neuen


----------



## MissQuax (7. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... popcorn ..








Dafür gibt's ja wohl keinen Anlass!!!


----------



## zimtsternchen (7. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaa, mein neues kleines Schwarzes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
noch einen passenden Smily vergessen? 

Viel Spaß euch beiden!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2011)

Schickes Rotwild  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

@ zimtsternchen:   hihihi, ja stimmt ...
also, dann paß mal auf: das Neue ist einfach     & verleiht mir ein         , ich finds total    , hab mich heute gefreut wie  und ich      es jetzt schon heiß und innig. 
Das allerschlimmste, ich kann es nicht mit in mein Bett nehmen   , aber es hat ja nette Gesellschaft in der Garage    

... besser ????? 


@ Frau Rauscher:  *DANKE*


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

@BaBambi:

... viel Spass damit  und wilkommen im Forum

@Silvermoon:

... da bekommt das "kleine" Schwarze ja einen "großen" Bruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Silvermoon:
> 
> ... da bekommt das "kleine" Schwarze ja einen "großen" Bruder





*Jeeeeep*


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

...welche Größe? XS oder S?


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...welche Größe? XS oder S?



Na, natürlich XS  ... aber da steckt "Zwergenpower" dahinter, aber HALLO...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

Freu mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, dass Dir die "ExtraKleinen" jetzt doch besser passen, als vorher die "Kleinen"


----------



## anne waffel (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe, SW lässt mich auch mal fahren: 





Anne...Schmiede


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Freu mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, dass Dir die "ExtraKleinen" jetzt doch besser passen, als vorher die "Kleinen"



... von wem ich diesen Sinneswandel wohl habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (7. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ zimtsternchen:   hihihi, ja stimmt ...
> also, dann paß mal auf: das Neue ist einfach     & verleiht mir ein         , ich finds total    , hab mich heute gefreut wie  und ich      es jetzt schon heiß und innig.
> Das allerschlimmste, ich kann es nicht mit in mein Bett nehmen   , aber es hat ja nette Gesellschaft in der Garage
> 
> ...



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können...  frau merkt beim lesen förmlich, wie du mit nem *RIESEN* Grinsen vom Rechner sitzt und dich über dein neues Kleines Schwarzes freust!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

@ anne waffel:

Das Orange peppt richtig, finde ich


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

@zimtsternchen:

.... ich kann mir das  auch *nicht *verkneifen.
Freu mich halt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd und weil das soooooo schnell da war (im Gegensatz zu der Sucherei nach dem passenden Fully - sie zog sich über einige Monate - bin da nicht sooooo spontan)


----------



## zimtsternchen (7. Juni 2011)

So soll es doch auch sein: was passendes finden, drauf setzen, wohlfühlen und vor allem SPAß haben!!!


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2011)

..das kleine rotwild sieht prima aus !!!
...und das bass eh ..- tolle  farbkombi schwarz mit orange highlights


----------



## Female (8. Juni 2011)

This is Rock'n'Roll.


----------



## Nuala (8. Juni 2011)

Female schrieb:


> This is Rock'n'Roll.



wäääääääääähm, sehr, sehr rock´n´roll


----------



## Tatü (8. Juni 2011)

hier sind doch einige Santas unterwegs


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2011)

...santa is geil !!!!!! wir beherbergen auch ein kleines weisses


----------



## Tatü (8. Juni 2011)

ist das ein altes Heckler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (8. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaa, mein neues kleines Schwarzes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schreibe ja nicht viel aber das Bike ist einfach nur geil. 

Dagegen schaut mein AMS WLS PRO einfach nur bescheiden aus 

Ist es schlimm, wenn ich gerade neidisch auf dich bin?


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

> ... von wem ich diesen Sinneswandel wohl habe


----------



## Aingie (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ein Neuling hier  
Mein Bike wurde gestern frisch gekauft


----------



## Mitglied (8. Juni 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, SW lässt mich auch mal fahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anne...Geometrie.
Würd' sagen die Gabel baut zu hoch


----------



## anne waffel (8. Juni 2011)

Ist schon heftig, gell? Wir probieren es mal tüchtig aus und sehen, wie es passt.

Anne...Eindruck


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2011)

..das bass ist für 120- 140 "vorgeseh´n " .... ist definitiv zu hoch so  ....wird den vortrieb nehmen ... dafür ist die geo nicht ausgerichtet
@tatü : ..nee, ein superlight - hat aber auch schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel ..


----------



## Zeggi (9. Juni 2011)

Mein kleiner Fltzer 










War nicht einfach, das perfekte Bike für mich zu finden.
Die Optik ist dezent aber dennoch für mich ansprechend. 
Besonders nett, die getunten RX Bremsen mit vorn und hinten 
180mm Bremsscheiben.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Juni 2011)

Schick,schick 
Farbkombi gefällt mir echt gut, wobei mir die Räder etwas zu "bunt/unruhig" wirken 
Hach, wenn ich mal arbeiten geh werd ich mir auch was neues zulegen


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Fltzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Zeggi;

ich finde das Cube auch sehr schön. War sogar beim Neukauf meines Fullys auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber dann ist die Wahl doch auf das kleine Rotwild gefallen. Trotzdem, du musst nicht neidisch sein, dein schwarzer Flitzer sieht auch  aus!!!
Mattschwarz mit blauen Akzenten  echt schön 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (9. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Zeggi (9. Juni 2011)

Vielen dank greenhorn-biker und Silvermoon 

Das mit den unruhigen Rädern liegt bestimmt an den weissen Streifen an den Reifen. Ist nicht gerade hübsch aber deswegen neue reifen kaufen....neeee 

@Düst
was hast du mit dem Rotwild gemacht? eben habe ich es noch gesehen und jetzt nicht mehr. Schade..... ich fand es sehr hübsch  Eigentlich finde ich ja alle Rotwilds Top aber wenn man nur begrenzte Mittel hat ist ein neues Rotwild da leider nicht drin  Aber lieber ein etwas günstigeres als das ich diesen Sommer keins gehabt hätte.


----------



## Fie (9. Juni 2011)

Ich kann diesen Reifen mit den weißen Streifen partou nichts abgewinnen. Das sieht irgendwie... ach lassen wir das 

Die Farbkombi vom Nicolai läßt mich leicht neidisch daherblicken!!!
Nun denn, schöne Bikes mal wieder!


----------



## Senshisan (9. Juni 2011)

@Zeggi: Gute Wahl! 
Ist der nachfolger von meinem (2010er), ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit 
Lg
Senshi


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

...ich kann mich nur schwer an den 2011er cube schriftzug gewöhnen - finde den alten wesentlich netter ....


----------



## Düst__ (10. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Vielen dank greenhorn-biker und Silvermoon
> 
> Das mit den unruhigen Rädern liegt bestimmt an den weissen Streifen an den Reifen. Ist nicht gerade hübsch aber deswegen neue reifen kaufen....neeee
> 
> ...




Na mein bike zählt nicht. Hab mich nach dem ich hier rein geschrieben hatte gemerkt, daß ich hier im Mädels Forum bin. Und nee, ich gehöre nicht dazu, wobei viele sagen, ich hätte schon ab und an was weibliches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (10. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Vielen dank greenhorn-biker und Silvermoon
> 
> Das mit den unruhigen Rädern liegt bestimmt an den weissen Streifen an den Reifen. Ist nicht gerade hübsch aber deswegen neue reifen kaufen....neeee
> 
> ...




Na mein bike zählt nicht. Habe, nach dem ich hier rein geschrieben hatte gemerkt, daß ich hier im Mädels Forum bin. Und nee, ich gehöre nicht dazu, wobei viele sagen, ich hätte schon ab und an was weibliches


----------



## missK (10. Juni 2011)

Hey es gibt ja doch noch jemanden der ein Cube in der Farbkombi hat. Hier mal mein Hardtail, ganz frisch vom Händler.


----------



## Zeggi (10. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Cube Lady Versionen schauen einfach schön aus. Ob Hardteil oder Fully einfach nice. Wobei das AMS in Weiss hätte auch was gehabt, haben sie nur leider aus dem Programm 2011 gestrichen.

@blutbuche

Gratulation, du hast es geschafft deine Antipathie von Ladybikes mal nicht offensichtlich zu Posten  Aber so ganz kannste es dann doch noch nicht lassen (siehe Kommentar bei meinen Bildern)


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ich kann mich nur schwer an den 2011er cube schriftzug gewöhnen - finde den alten wesentlich netter ....




du musst dich ja nicht dran gewöhnen  kannst ja einfach wegschauen wenns dich stört 


ich finde den schriftzug sehr stylisch, hat was - und schließe mich der neuen besitzerin an, dass cube immer wieder super schicke bikes baut! 

hast ein tolles bike - by the way !!


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

..is halt immer geschmacksache ..


----------



## Duefid (10. Juni 2011)

Das Bike meiner Freundin. 








lg duefi


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Juni 2011)

@Duefid

... ein Traum in Weiß ... schön, sehr schön 
Ich finde diese Lefty immer wieder einfach nur faszinierend!

Heute war ich mit meinem neuen kleinen Schwarzen in den hiesigen Wäldern unterwegs, Trails rocken . Leider sind wir dann blöderweise in den Regen gekommen und so stand ich da im Unterholz und wartete und wartete und wartete.... irgendwann ließ der Regen auch nach. Na, zum Glück hatte ich das Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner Lieben dabei - eine Regenjacke (obwohl ich praktische Geschenke nicht leiden kann )- und das Raincover meines Rucksackes konnte ich auch auf seine Wasserdichtigkeit testen. Beides 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




... während dem Regen die Zeit vertrieben und einem verirrten Wanderer noch den richtigen Weg erklärt 

... und dann hörte es tatsächlich so schnell wieder auf wie es anfing zu regnen und weiter ging´s. Noch ein paar Bilder unterwegs gemacht und dann ab nach Hause - dunkle Wolken rückten wieder an  (... bin halt doch nur ne Schönwetterfahrerin )








... und wie das mal so ist - kaum zu Hause - zack - schien wieder die Sonne


----------



## niceann (11. Juni 2011)

zarentochter schrieb:


> sehr geiles Fahrrad!



Schöne DH Maschine ... und dann noch auf den Stuggi -Trails rund um die Schwäbische Metropole 

Sicher eine schöne Sache


----------



## cmg20 (11. Juni 2011)

@ Silvermoon: sehr schöne Bilder, sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir  Und dein Signatur-Zitat ist ja mal einfach nur geil... "... isch bin en Wok"   

@ all: sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da alle. Von mir gibts leider kein Update (das letzte Bild hab ich letztes Jahr eingestellt ), ich bin seit diesem Jahr irgendwie zur reinrassigen Rennradlerin mutiert...  Aber das Mountainbike wird jetzt auch mal wieder bewegt, das kann ja so nicht weiter gehen...  Dann gibts auch mal wieder ein Foto.


----------



## BineMX (11. Juni 2011)

@cmg20:  kommt mir bekannt vor! Mutiere auch immer mehr zur Rennradlerin  hab mir sogar für den Arbeitsweg einen Cyclocrosser gekauft  weil mir der Rennlenker so angennehm ist. 
Hätt ich nie nie nie gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2011)

Okay, 5 std Arbeit: Bremsen gewechselt mit neuen Außenhüllen, Schaltung gewechselt auch mit neuen Außenhüllen. Das Entlüften war ein bissele  nen Scheiß  Das Schleifen konnte auch beseitigt werden. Ich finde fast, etwas zuviel ROT. ABER, eigentlich sieht es geil aus und wurde schon sehr bewundert  
Seht selbst:


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juni 2011)

@ Fie:

Wow, schönes Teil dein Kona 
Aber mir wurde von dem Strippensalat vorm Lenker etwas schwindelig 


... die werden sicher noch alle gekürzt, oder? 
Ich bin aber ehrlich, dass mir persönlich die roten Hüllen too much wären - aber wie ich schon schrieb, ist meine persönliche Meinung - macht das ganze, finde ich, ein bißel unruhig.
Aber sonst, schickes Teil. Haste  gemacht!!!


----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein weißes Bike gesehen, dass hatte rote und schwarze Außenhüllen und das paßte so gar nicht. Ich gebe dir da schon recht, wirkt etwas unruhig. Aber von weitem, sieht es irgendwie schon wieder cool aus. Ich glaube auch, dass ich an die Leitungen noch mal ran muß. Aber vorerst, bleibt es so, denn morgen wird getestet!!!



PS: danke schön


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juni 2011)

Gern geschehen 

Aber vielleicht, wenn du die Leitungen ein bißel eingekürzt hast, sieht das ganze etwas "aufgeräumter" aus.

Viel Spaß bei deiner ersten Testfahrt


----------



## Schnurz (11. Juni 2011)

So, nach meinem Geburtstag mit neuer Gabel und ein paar roten Akzenten  
(an den Sixpack-Pedalen konnte ich in Winterberg natürlich auch nicht vorbeigehen )


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2011)

@Fie
schön geworden, der Neuaufbau vom Kona!
Die roten Leitungen sind cool, hat nicht jeder 

Wenn du die richtig eingekürzt hast, sieht's vorm Lenker auch nicht mehr so chaotisch aus.
Und schieb doch auch gleich noch die Bremsgriffe ein Stück weiter rein. So wie die stehen, gehen die zum "Einfingerbremsen" nicht besonders gut. Power genug dafür sollte sie ja haben, die Bremse


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Juni 2011)

oder Halterung von Schaltung und Bremse tauschen,also bremse nach innen und schaltung nach innen...probiers doch einfach mal aus 
Also ich war auch sehr überrascht ,habs ausprobiert un fahr damit jetzt besser


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juni 2011)

der rote lrs sieht top aus - die leitungen wären mir too much (rot) und viel zu lang ... wie schon gesagt ... das orange an den griffen find´ich störend .- greez , bb


----------



## MelleD (12. Juni 2011)

So, neues Kettenblatt und neue Decals (dunkleres Lila, paßt besser zum Gesamtbild).
Kommen noch lila Nippel. Wirkt irgendwie stelzig, bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir mal ne günstige 66 in schwarz hole mit 1.5er Schaft, dann fällt der Reducer weg und es baut nicht mehr all zu hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (12. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaa, mein neues kleines Schwarzes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uiiii, einfach ein tolles bike!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juni 2011)

@melle : ja , sieht sehr "gakelig" aus - wieviel fw hat die gabel denn ?


----------



## MelleD (13. Juni 2011)

160, der Rahmen ist sogar freigegeben bis 180... dann siehts noch schlimmer aus...


----------



## elmono (13. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> 160, der Rahmen ist sogar freigegeben bis 180... dann siehts noch schlimmer aus...



Wenn das eine 36 mit 1 1/8" Schaft ist, wieso dann nicht ein Reducer Headset wie z.B. Syntace Superspin? 

Abgesehen davon, ein sehr hübsches Syren.


----------



## MelleD (14. Juni 2011)

Danke, bin ich auch sehr stolz drauf 

Fürs zusammenbauen war ich jetzt so nu nicht zuständig, war quasi mein Weihnachtsgeschenk.... Werd mir mal den Syntace näher angucken. Muss ja irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Matzell (14. Juni 2011)

recucer headset ist drinne  bauen aber alle ziemlich hoch 1.5 gabel mit flachen steuersatz dann passt es schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noxya (14. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> So, neues Kettenblatt und neue Decals (dunkleres Lila, paßt besser zum Gesamtbild).
> Kommen noch lila Nippel. Wirkt irgendwie stelzig, bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir mal ne günstige 66 in schwarz hole mit 1.5er Schaft, dann fällt der Reducer weg und es baut nicht mehr all zu hoch...




Einfach schöööön  !!  ... Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würd ich da wirklich noch ne schwarze Gabel ranmachen, dann isses perfekt


----------



## elmono (14. Juni 2011)

Matzell schrieb:


> recucer headset ist drinne  bauen aber alle ziemlich hoch 1.5 gabel mit flachen steuersatz dann passt es schon



Den reinen 1.5" Steuersatz mit einer flacheren unteren Lagerschale als ein integrierter Reducer (wie der Superspin) will ich sehen. Geht ja allein schon nicht, weil bei 1.5" die Lager unter dem Steuerrohr in der Schale liegen, während bei einem Reducer normalerweise die Lager innerhalb des Steuerrohres sind. Sieht man z.B. hier.


----------



## Matzell (15. Juni 2011)

oh elmono der schaut gut aus ich glaub der wirds danke für den tipp


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Juni 2011)

Bei der Arbeit das gute Stück


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. Juni 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Bei der Arbeit das gute Stück



Ist aber auch immer fies: Während die einen Urlaub machen müssen die anderen arbeiten 

Schick schick und ich  die Crossmax SLR (hätte auch lieber zwei rote Speichen als nur eine )


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Juni 2011)

> Während die einen Urlaub machen müssen die anderen arbeiten


Ja, ja, das arme Rad wurde richtig geschunden und den Berg hochgeprügelt
Ich habe mich ernsthaftgefragt, wie groß der Nagel im Kopf sein muss um 1,5 Stunden 8% - 10% Steigung wegzutreten (Von Tschiev zum Val Mora)


----------



## Chrige (15. Juni 2011)

Aber schön ist's da... Hm, muss wohl auch wiedermal ins Val Mustair. Ist doch schon 16 Jahre her, seit ich das letzte mal dort war (damals noch zu Fuss und nicht mit dem Bike).


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ja, ja, das arme Rad wurde richtig geschunden und den Berg hochgeprügelt
> Ich habe mich ernsthaftgefragt, wie groß der Nagel im Kopf sein muss um 1,5 Stunden 8% - 10% Steigung wegzutreten (Von Tschiev zum Val Mora)


Bist du das Val Mora auch gefahren? - traumhaft


----------



## blutbuche (15. Juni 2011)

@matzel :..is net wahr , oder ?? du verkaufts den enduro wieder ?????? snief ...


----------



## kinderfresserin (16. Juni 2011)

Der dicke Prügel is meins 
Ich freu mich voll darüber, hab ja seit 7 Jahren kein Rädchen mehr gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bist du das Val Mora auch gefahren? - traumhaft


Ja, wir sind von Tschierv nach Aranoga. Der Trail bevor wir zu den Stauseen kamen war voll der Hammer!


----------



## -Ines- (20. Juni 2011)

Dann stelle ich mein neues auch mal vor. Kleine Änderungen wie Flatpedale werden noch gemacht. Ansonsten fährts sich klasse! _(CUBE Stereo WLS '11)_


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

...mal ein frauen bike ,was mir richtig gut gefällt !


----------



## MelleD (21. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bike! 
Mal ne Frage: mit welcher Cam hast du die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## -Ines- (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Melle, 
die Bilder machte mein Freund unterwegs auf der ersten Tour mit dem Bike. Muß man ja festhalten solange es neu ist .
Es ist eine alte Spiegelreflex von Sony, eine Alpha100.


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Juni 2011)

Geht mir auch so, dass ich es (obwohls ein Lady-Bike is) echt richtig gut finde.
Wie ist der Sattel für dich? War bei meinem cube das erste was ausgetauscht wurde, dann Pedale und Vorbau...und jetzt hab ich ein Top-Radl, das mir supergut taugt.

Ich wünsch Dir in jedem Fall viel Spaß damit!


----------



## -Ines- (21. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank! Hab mich drauf gesetzt und gleich verliebt . Allerdings gebe ich Dir recht, daß der Sattel gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber vielmehr austauschbar ist. Mir hat der Hintern jedenfalls gut weh getan. Der Rest paßt momentan. Der Allmountain Charakter gefällt mir gut. Die aufrechte Sitzposition ist bequem. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist das Gewicht. Beim Händler an der Waage hatte es gut 14 Kg mit den üsseligen Pedalen. Das finde ich schon ganz schön heftig, wenn CUBE das Bike mit ~ 12,5Kg bewirbt. Ich habe vorher ein Solution R100 gefahren, was eher racelastig ausgelegt ist. Auch Änderungen im Cockpitbereich mittels Lenker, Vorbau sowie längerer Gabel haben da nicht wirklich geholfen. Nun bleibts das Bike für schlechte Tage und den Winter


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

...was ist denn für ein sattel drauf ```ist formmässig ähnlich dem fizik aliante , den ich auf fast allen bikes fahre - und mein popo dankt es mir ...  aber jeder hintern ist verschieden ..
12,5 angeben und dann 14 kg wiegen - das is mal echt ´n dinbg ... wobei ich 14 kg für ein fully nicht viel finde . meine nicos wiegen 15,5 - das speci auch - macht aber iwie gar nix aus - komme gut hoch - und gut runter ! grüsse, k.


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab ewig mit dem Sattel rumgemacht - jetzt bin ich bei SqLab gelandet. Der Hintern schmerzt nach ner längeren Tour trotzdem, aber der Rest nicht mehr....

14Kilo find ich auch noch akzeptabel. Obwohl naja, meins wiegt 11,5.....
Darf ich fragen, wieviel du für dein Cube ausgegeben hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juni 2011)

Das Rad gefällt mir auch. Der hohe Gewichtsunterschied finde ich krass. Ich glaube aber deshalb werben immer weniger Hersteller mit Gewichtsangaben. Die Rahmengröße bis zur Endausstattung u.s.w. spielt alles eine Rolle. Für ein AM mit soviel Federweg, mit 14 Kilo könnte ich leben, aber unter 12 wäre hammer aber 12,5 auch.


----------



## Zeggi (21. Juni 2011)

@-Ines-


Sehr schönes Bike, das sieht schon richtig nach Spass aus 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...mal ein frauen bike ,was mir richtig gut gefällt !



Da fällt mir nur Katja Ebstein - Wunder gibt es immer wieder - aus dem Jahre 1970 ein


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

.....hmmmm - gibt ja echt nicht viele , die ausseh´n , wie ´n ordentliches mtb .....


----------



## Zeggi (21. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....hmmmm - gibt ja echt nicht viele , die ausseh´n , wie ´n ordentliches mtb .....




wenn du unter ordentlich wuchtig oder imposant meinst dann muss ich dir zustimmen, da ist das Stereo eins von wenigen ausnahmen. Aber es heisst ja auch LADYbike und welche vornehme  Lady wälzt sich schon im Matsch


----------



## -Ines- (21. Juni 2011)

@TiniTurbine

Hab knappe 2200,- Euro dafür hingeblättert, mit der Ausstattung, die auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. Damit lieg ich 500 Euro unter dem offiziellen Verkaufspreis.Ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz und eine Dämpferpumpe, hat der freundliche Verkäufer auch noch beigelegt.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2011)

@zeggi : ..na , ich kenn´da einge von ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerzone (21. Juni 2011)

endlich ist es fertig aufgebaut <3


----------



## -Ines- (21. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...was ist denn für ein sattel drauf ```ist formmässig ähnlich dem fizik aliante , den ich auf fast allen bikes fahre - und mein popo dankt es mir ...  aber jeder hintern ist verschieden ..
> 12,5 angeben und dann 14 kg wiegen - das is mal echt ´n dinbg ... wobei ich 14 kg für ein fully nicht viel finde . meine nicos wiegen 15,5 - das speci auch - macht aber iwie gar nix aus - komme gut hoch - und gut runter ! grüsse, k.



Ja richtig ein         Fi'zi:k ist es, aber ein Vesta .Die Gewichtsangabe kommt daher, daß CUBE (laut meinem freundlichen Fachhändler), angeblich immer das Gewicht des kleinsten Bikes aus der Serie nimmt. 
Als ich damals das CUBE Agree Rennrad kaufte, war das Gewicht auch satte 400Gr. mehr als in der Verkaufsanzeige angegeben! Und beim Rennrad sind das nicht mehr Welten, sondern schon fast Universen (meine Meinung). Da wird wirklich um jedes Gramm gebuhlt, bzw. aus jedem fehlenden Gramm Geld gemacht. 
Wenn die Effizienz stimmt, dann sind 14 Kg tatsächlich sekundär. 



			
				zeggi schrieb:
			
		

> @-Ines-
> Sehr schönes Bike, das sieht schon richtig nach Spass aus



Vielen Dank


----------



## Zeggi (22. Juni 2011)

@-Ines-

Ja dann kann stimmen, meines ist die kleinste Grösse und das Gewicht liegt so wie angegeben bei 12.4 kg. Laut Cube Angabe soll das Stereo ja noch 200g leichter sein wie das AMS.  Aber wie du sagst, es zählt das gesamt Paket und wenn das stimmt, dann sieht man darüber hinweg.

Wie bist du mit deinem Sattel zufrieden? Ich habe den gleichen und ich war angenehm angetan von dem Seriensattel. Allgemein war ich sehr überrascht von der Serienausstattung der Lady Serie Cube.


----------



## TiniTurbine (22. Juni 2011)

dangerzone schrieb:


> endlich ist es fertig aufgebaut <3




WOW. Gefällt mir sehr sehr. Allzeit Gute Fahrt.....


----------



## -Ines- (22. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> @-Ines-
> 
> Ja dann kann stimmen, meines ist die kleinste Grösse und das Gewicht liegt so wie angegeben bei 12.4 kg. Laut Cube Angabe soll das Stereo ja noch 200g leichter sein wie das AMS.  Aber wie du sagst, es zählt das gesamt Paket und wenn das stimmt, dann sieht man darüber hinweg.
> 
> Wie bist du mit deinem Sattel zufrieden? Ich habe den gleichen und ich war angenehm angetan von dem Seriensattel. Allgemein war ich sehr überrascht von der Serienausstattung der Lady Serie Cube.



Hmm.. also mei Hintern scheint da ein wenig anders geschnitten zu sein, so recht komm ich mit dem Sattel noch nicht klar. Schade wäre es ihn auszutauschen, weil er in dem stylische Konzept super integriert ist. Aber was hilfts wenn es schmerzt?!  Werde es noch mit der ein oder anderen Sattelposition versuchen, bevor ich Maßnahmen ergreife. 

Die Ausstattung ist tatsächlich recht gut. Bei vielen Lady Bikes war es bisher so, daß man an der Ausstattung gespart hat. Von wegen "Frauen interessieren sich eh nicht für Technik und Gewicht". Manko an dem Cube sind die 1600er LRS, die (nachgegoogelt) angeblich 1800er sein sollen. Wäre natürlich ein dicker Fake, wenn das stimmt! Werde das bei Zeiten sicher auch mal ausloten.
Und ganz doof finde ich, daß bei dem 17" Rahmen kein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann. Bisher war ich notorischer "Nicht-Rucksack-Fahrer", aber da werd ich nun wohl nicht mehr drum herum kommen. Habe ich vor dem Kauf ehrlich gesagt garnicht drauf geachtet, aber ich denke auch nicht, daß mich das im Nachhinein abgehalten hätte.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meines _nun _zweit Rades 

Als es frisch aus dem laden kam:








Nach ersten Umbaumaßnahmen, LRS in weiß, Magura Marta Carbon, 120er Federgabel




...und im Einsatz




Mittlerweile sind noch mal Lenker und Vorbau geändert worden. Vorbau 20mm kürzer und Lenker 680mm breit. Dazu kamen noch NC17 MgTi Flatpedale dazu. Momentan aber noch kein Bild vorhanden

@ Tini: Klasse!! Ich steh' auf blau


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2011)

das weisse ist mal richtg schön , der weisse lrs gefällt mir prima dran !!! !!!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

@Ines:
welcher weiße lrs ist das? und wieviel hat der gekostet?


----------



## -Ines- (22. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @Ines:
> welcher weiße lrs ist das? und wieviel hat der gekostet?



Das ist der hier mit einem sensationellen Preis! Gerade noch die Centerlock Adapter von DT Swiss dazu bestellt, wenn nicht schon vorhanden auf dem Bike. Ich stell die Tage nochmal ein Bild vom weissen in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe rein, dann sind die DT's auch besser zu sehen


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2011)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Das ist der hier mit einem sensationellen Preis! Gerade noch die Centerlock Adapter von DT Swiss dazu bestellt, wenn nicht schon vorhanden auf dem Bike. Ich stell die Tage nochmal ein Bild vom weissen in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe rein, dann sind die DT's auch besser zu sehen



Mit Hügi-Naben ... suuuuper! Schade, dass ich gerade keine  350 übrig habe.


----------



## schlammdiva (23. Juni 2011)

Nu isser fahrfertig, der kleine Nicolai Straßenflitzer mit Sinatur vom Kalle
















Ist erstmal ein Aufbau mit vorhandenen Teilen, wird nach und nach optimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juni 2011)

schöööön!


----------



## anne waffel (23. Juni 2011)

der Rahmen gefällt sehr! Der Sattel passt gar nicht, finde ich. Grundsätzlich fehlt mir irgendwie der "Einsatzbereich" für ein solches bike. Für die schnelle Fahrt zur Arbeit oder Stadtfahrten geht's nicht - keine Schutzbleche, kein Körbchen, Klickies , für flinke touren ist's der falsche Lenker...aber trotzdem als Drittbike 'ne wirklich schöne Sache.

Anne...Schmiede


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

der sattel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig ....schöne farbe hat´s ....


----------



## Senshisan (23. Juni 2011)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich mein neues auch mal vor. Kleine Änderungen wie Flatpedale werden noch gemacht. Ansonsten fährts sich klasse! _(CUBE Stereo WLS '11)_



Schick! 

Lass mich raten, haste bestimmt aus Bonn beim Radonhändler gekauft 
den Solution bestimmt auch, oder?

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## schlammdiva (24. Juni 2011)

... beim Sattel bin ich noch am Testen, dieser wirds wohl eher nicht.
Mit dem Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob evtl. Rennradlenker.
Ist aber so schon recht gestreckt, deshalb schon gut für flinke Touren,mal schauen 

@ ines und dangerzone: schicke Räder


----------



## crazymaniac (26. Juni 2011)

Am Samstag fertig geworden, nur noch Züge kürzen dann ists endgültig fertig!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

@crazymaniac

Sag mal, was ist denn das für ne Gabel?

Hab ich ja echt noch nie gesehen... aber schön Schwarz isses (O;


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2011)

@crazymaniac: wow 

Rohloff + German A Kilo + Gates + XX Worldcup ???

Setback Stütze - langer Vorbau - welche Rahmengröße?? Und - wenn ich fragen darf - wie groß bist Du?

Wieviel wiegt es und warum war es nicht im Aufbaufred??


----------



## crazymaniac (26. Juni 2011)

Hat seinen eigenen FRED ;-)

Gewicht habe ich noch nicht gemessen, größe M ich bin 171 klein^^
Die XX Worldcup muss ich noch die Hydraulikschläuche kürzen, passiert irgendwann die woche.

Gabel ist von German A die Kilo 1 Carbon mit Aluschaft.
Antrieb ne Rohlof mit Gates Carbon Drives und ne leckeren Extralite Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2011)

habe heute ein bisschen Schlamm gesammelt


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2011)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hat seinen eigenen FRED ;-)


der Nico


----------



## innocenta (27. Juni 2011)

hallo!
ich bin neu hier und hab mir auch vor kurzem ein neues rad gekauft. liebe es heiß, war ein super geniales angebot und jetzt geht´s damit los...wobei ich noch am anfang stehe - vor allem, wenn ich mir eure bilder so anschaue. 
muss auch noch auf clip-pedale umsteigen usw...


----------



## Zeggi (27. Juni 2011)

@innocenta
Sieht gut aus. 

Aber so ein eigens Sofa fürs Bike hat was


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes cube !!!!!! die gabel am nico  find´ich  schon immer echt grauslich, auch wenn sie noch so leicht ist  - und die nach hinten geneigte stütze find´ich auch - naja - sagen wir mal : nicht so besonders toll ...


----------



## anne waffel (27. Juni 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> muss auch noch auf clip-pedale umsteigen usw...



gar nix muss man, wenn man nicht mag!

Anne...flats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

..da muss ich der frau anne ma recht geben ...


----------



## crazymaniac (27. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sehr schönes cube !!!!!! die gabel am nico  find´ich  schon immer echt grauslich, auch wenn sie noch so leicht ist  - und die nach hinten geneigte stütze find´ich auch - naja - sagen wir mal : nicht so besonders toll ...




Die Gabel ist geschmackssache, mir gefällt sie total und ist halt mal was anderes als die herkömmlichen, zumal sie extrem gute Eigenschaften besitzt was Ansprechverhalten und Federweg (Radhebungskurve) betrifft.
Die Sattelstange hab ich so gewählt, weil ich sonst zu aufrecht sitze auf dem Rahmen. Sattel ist schon recht weit nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (27. Juni 2011)

...einfach toll


----------



## innocenta (27. Juni 2011)

@zeggi: ja, wer hat, der hat...und wer sein rad liebt, stellt ihm eine eigene couch zur entspannung auf 

ja, ich weiß schon, aber ich hab bei den letzten touren schon gemerkt, dass es mit clip sicher angenehmer wäre. mal schaun, wie oft es mich damit umlegt und ob ich dann doch wieder ohne fahre.

@klitzekleine: wow, seeehr schön! ich wollt erst auch ein schönes damenbike mit schnörksel und weiß und lila und was weiß ich noch alles, aber das cube war in preis und leistung unschlagbar für 899,-.


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß schon, aber ich hab bei den letzten touren schon gemerkt, dass es mit clip sicher angenehmer wäre. mal schaun, wie oft es mich damit umlegt und ob ich dann doch wieder ohne fahre.



probier's einfach aus. Die Erfahrung muss jeder selbst machen!
Was ich immer wieder mit bekomme, und in letzter Zeit immer öfter: Die Leute fangen mit "Trekkingrad-Flats" an, montieren sich dann ganz euphorisch überall Klickies dran, und steigen dann doch irgendwann wieder auf Plattform um wenn die Vorlieben anfangen sich Richtung Abfahrt zu orientieren. Muss irgend eine Mode sein  ... aber ich darf ja nicht lästern, mir gings ja genauso


----------



## innocenta (28. Juni 2011)

ich hab momentan so wechselpedale drauf, eine seite klick, andere flat...geht auch, alles geht, wenn man will - ich denk, ich werd es zuerst ausprobieren mit geborgten schuhen.

über wurzeln und in "wilderem gelände" verliert man schon gern mal den boden unter den füßen...


----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> probier's einfach aus. Die Erfahrung muss jeder selbst machen!
> Was ich immer wieder mit bekomme, und in letzter Zeit immer öfter: Die Leute fangen mit "Trekkingrad-Flats" an, montieren sich dann ganz euphorisch überall Klickies dran, und steigen dann doch irgendwann wieder auf Plattform um wenn die Vorlieben anfangen sich Richtung Abfahrt zu orientieren. Muss irgend eine Mode sein  ... aber ich darf ja nicht lästern, mir gings ja genauso



Ja so wie ich auch  50  für Klickies zum Fenster raus geworfen


----------



## innocenta (28. Juni 2011)

womit fahrt ihr da genau? gibt´s fotos? wobei, ihr fahrt sicher extremer als ich...und wenn das ohne auch geht... *grübel*


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. Juni 2011)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hat seinen eigenen FRED ;-)




Den Singlespeed-Fred?


Schicked Bike, echt top!


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

@innocenta

Plattformpedale (momentan hab ich die Syntace #9 bzw. NC17 Sudpin III) und 5.10 Schuhe natürlich 

wenn ich damit auf einer ruppigen Passage die Pedale verliere, liegt das sicher nicht an den Pedalen sondern an einem Fahrfehler von mir... entweder die Körperspannung nicht gehalten zum "verkeilen", oder nicht richtig mit dem Rad mitgegangen.

Klickpedale fahr ich nur noch am Rennrad und am Crosser. Selbst ans Race-Fully hab ich mir mittlerweile Plattformpedale geschraubt  (wobei das auch nimmer artgerecht eingesetzt wird ). Ich fühl mich einfach wohler so, wenn ich rumspiele oder Sachen ausprobiere. Mein Freund schwört dagegen auf Klickies, und hat sich schon ein paar Mal vor meiner Nase übel gelegt und teils verletzt, wo ich dachte, dass er's noch hätte stehen können ohne die Clips! Dabei kann er das Ausklicken quasi blind, weil er schon länger Klicks fährt als ich überhaupt Bike! Das schreckt mich schon ab. 
Außerdem versaut man sich die Fahrtechnik (meine Meinung)... ich hab mit Klicks angefangen und erst nach dem Umstieg auf Plattform hab ich gemerkt, dass ich doch keinen Bunnyhop kann 

Aber wie gesagt... lass dich da nicht von anderen Meinungen beeinflussen. Probier die Klickpedale ruhig erst mal aus. Vielleicht taugt's dir ja. Und vielleicht willst du ja im Endeffekt eher in Richtung Race gehen statt freeriden. Wer weiß. Musst du eben selbst rausfinden. 
(Aber kauf dir erst mal billige Klicks  dann hast du nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt wenn's dir nicht taugt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe die von Shimano. Pins sind in 2 grössen enthalten. Die die man auf dem Foto sieht sind die kleinen. Die anderen sind fast doppelt so hoch.


----------



## elmono (28. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigt, wenn ich mich kurz einmische, die Damen.
Auch wenn ich ein totaler Verfechter von Flats am MTB bin, für so ein Cube Hardtail und gemäßigte Touren, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, spricht wirklich nichts gegen Klicks.


----------



## innocenta (28. Juni 2011)

nichts dagegen ist gut...aber was spricht denn dafür, wenn´s auch so ganz gut geht?

also eine extrem downhillerin werd ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit nicht... dafür is die hose zu voll...


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, wenn ich mich kurz einmische, die Damen.
> Auch wenn ich ein totaler Verfechter von Flats am MTB bin, für so ein Cube Hardtail und gemäßigte Touren, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, spricht wirklich nichts gegen Klicks.




da sie erst anfängt, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, muss das ja nicht der Endzustand sein... ich glaub wir haben alle (die meisten) mal mit nem HT und gemäßigten Touren angefangen.

Außerdem hab ich ja gesagt: erst mal ausprobieren und selbst sehen!

Noch was zur allgemeinen Belustigung und vielleicht zum Nachdenken:



die Stelle war steiler als sie auf dem Bild aussieht, und ich bin mit Schmackes auf nen Stein aufgelaufen, der da hinter dem Gebüsch versteckt hochstand. War aber sauber gestanden und sogar das Bike hab ich noch festgehalten. Mit Klicks wär's wohl eher ein Purzelbaum geworden, und der hätte Aua gemacht... so gut ist meine Reaktionszeit auch nicht


----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, wenn ich mich kurz einmische, die Damen.
> Auch wenn ich ein totaler Verfechter von Flats am MTB bin, für so ein Cube Hardtail und gemäßigte Touren, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, spricht wirklich nichts gegen Klicks.



Ich denke weil wir von uns ausgehen. Es juckt halt dann doch mal in den Trail abzubiegen ohne gleich ein extrem Biker zu sein.

Und wie @scylla schon schrieb, haben viele die Erfahrung gemacht und die Pedale umsonst gekauft. Also warum soll man nicht direkt die Tipps geben und anderen den Tipp geben vielleicht noch einmal genau darüber nachzudenken um einen Fehlkauf zu verhindern. Es hat ja nie einer geschrieben, das Klickies misst sind.


----------



## innocenta (28. Juni 2011)

also schuhe brauch ich sowieso...und dann probier ich es einfach mal mit meinen clip-dingern aus.
ich find es gut, wenn man auch andere meinungen hört...auch wenn ihr sicher in einer anderen liga fährt


----------



## elmono (28. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Ich denke weil wir von uns ausgehen. Es juckt halt dann doch mal in den Trail abzubiegen ohne gleich ein extrem Biker zu sein.



Ich hätte auch genug Leute im Bekanntenkreis, die durchaus recht extreme Sachen, sehr schnell (auch DH Rennen) mit Klicks fahren. 

Wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich nutze selbst keine Klicks (nur am Rennrad). Aber ich finde dass jeder die Erfahrung selbst machen sollte.


----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch genug Leute im Bekanntenkreis, die durchaus recht extreme Sachen, sehr schnell (auch DH Rennen) mit Klicks fahren.
> 
> Wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich nutze selbst keine Klicks (nur am Rennrad). Aber ich finde dass jeder die Erfahrung selbst machen sollte.



Nein ist doch okay. Zu jeder Meinung gibt es eine andere und welche die richtige ist..... naja wer weiss das schon


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber ich finde dass jeder die Erfahrung selbst machen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juni 2011)

Ich z.B. liebe meine Klickpedale. Ich hab´s auch schon mit Flats probiert, kann aber damit nicht richtig warm werden und hab daher meine Klickies wieder hingeschraubt. Wenn man sie ganz leicht einstellt, kommt man auch schnell genug raus, die neueren Shimanos lösen auch im Ernstfall nach oben aus. Es ist wirklich Geschmackssache und man braucht nicht gleich Flatpedale, weil man mal nen Traill fahren will.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2011)

genau, je nach Zweck das passende Pedal, ich schraube meine relativ oft um 
Auf langen Touren bevorzuge ich aber immer die Clicks


----------



## Doedyl (1. Juli 2011)

also ich habe bei mir den kompromiss gefunden, indem ich mir eine kombipedale draufgemacht habe. für die touren die klick-seite und auf der anderen dann die bärentatze....hat bisher gut funktioniert.
allerdings bin ich kein hardcore-geländegänger...


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...ich enthalte mich ................................................................


----------



## Doedyl (1. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Zeggi (1. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ich enthalte mich ................................................................




So schüchtern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onyes (1. Juli 2011)

So so, Hallo erstmal.
Da ich neu hier bin und mich im Vorstellungstreath schon bekannt gemacht hab, will ich jetz auch mal mein "Bügeleisen" vorstellen. Scott Gambler. Es steht mir..oder ich ihm???


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

@zeggi : .... nee, kein popcorn zur hand ..


----------



## MelleD (1. Juli 2011)

onyes schrieb:


> So so, Hallo erstmal.
> Da ich neu hier bin und mich im Vorstellungstreath schon bekannt gemacht hab, will ich jetz auch mal mein "Bügeleisen" vorstellen. Scott Gambler. Es steht mir..oder ich ihm???


 
Dafür müßtest du draufsitzen, um das beurteilen zu können 
Aber schicker Panzer


----------



## onyes (1. Juli 2011)

Wohl war. Morgen steht wiBe an, mal sehen was sich bildtechnisch machen lässt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juli 2011)

onyes schrieb:


> Wohl war. Morgen steht wiBe an, mal sehen was sich bildtechnisch machen lässt...



Hey Onyes,
das is mal en Hobel 
Sehr beeindruckend...was wiegt es denn wenn man fragen darf 
Würde mal auf mehr als 15kg tippen


----------



## onyes (2. Juli 2011)

Hi hi. S Gambler wiegt knapp über 15kg; 19,2kg! 
War schon ne kleine Umstellung. Bin nämlich zuvor mit nem leichten Enduro (Giant Cypher) unterwegs gewesen, das hatte um die 15kg. 
1. Umstellung: bergauf  schieben nach dem Motto: wer sein rad liebt, der schwitzt  und 2. Umstellung: mit einem Finger bremsen und rad halten...
Aber das lief nach 2mal fahren und jetz kanns iR DH gehen...


----------



## wildbiker (2. Juli 2011)

Meins, mit neuer Kurbel und seit heute mit neuem Sattel (Flite) und Ergon ES1-Enduro-Griffe und evlt. Ende diesen Jahres mit RP23 (2012er) Dämpfer Ansonsten selten so nen saugeiles Bike gehabt...


----------



## eve77 (2. Juli 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich bin neu hier und hab mir auch vor kurzem ein neues rad gekauft. liebe es heiß, war ein super geniales angebot und jetzt geht´s damit los...wobei ich noch am anfang stehe - vor allem, wenn ich mir eure bilder so anschaue.
> muss auch noch auf clip-pedale umsteigen usw...



...die kurbeln sehen für nen 16" Rahmen ziemlich lang aus. Sind das 180er?
War bei meinem Cube nämlich auch, hab es leider erst bemerkt, als sie schon Gebrauchsspuren hatten...


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

..stimmt , seh´n sehr lang aus ...


----------



## OPC565 (4. Juli 2011)

Hier mal das Cube AMS 125 das ich (unter Anleitung meiner Frau ) für Sie aufgebaut habe , sie Interessiert sich immer mehr für's MTB und ist aus Ihrem Cube Sting rausgewachsen , vieleicht kann ich Sie ja überreden sich auch anzumelden ....
Lg. Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Juli 2011)

OPC565 schrieb:


>



Hmm irgendwas stört mich an dem Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz stimmig aus,vllt liegts an zuviel Federweg vorne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach und viel Spaß beim putzen,vor allem die felgen


----------



## Lykanth (4. Juli 2011)

Mein Merida : )


----------



## Senshisan (4. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Mein Merida : )



Schön! 
Aber die Pedalen werden noch getauscht, oder?


----------



## mtb1996 (4. Juli 2011)

@jarjarbings
ich würd dir raten ein kettenstrebenschutz and deinem prachtstück zu montieren bzw. draufmachen ... oder hast du so ne klarsichtschutzfolie was mach nich auf dem bild sieht weil es wäre schade ums rad  like it


----------



## Lykanth (4. Juli 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Schön!
> Aber die Pedalen werden noch getauscht, oder?



Danke und ja, hab mir Bärentatzen bestellt. Müssten die Tage ankommen. In schoenem Rot ;D


----------



## xv3 (4. Juli 2011)

wenn das weisse vorn weniger Federweg hätte würde es stimmiger aussehen finde ich- ansonsten serh schickes Teil!


----------



## OPC565 (4. Juli 2011)

Federweg ist vorn 140mm (absenkbar) und hinten 125mm , meiner Frau gefällt's so das ist für mich die Hauptsache und putzen muss ich's auch nicht ..........


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juli 2011)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Federweg ist vorn 130mm (absenkbar) und hinten 125mm , meiner Frau gefällt's so das ist für mich die Hauptsache und putzen muss ich's auch nicht ..........



welcher weiße lrs ist denn dass? 

ich finds a schee! und wie du sagst: ganz alleine deiner frau muss es gefallen! und sonst niemandem!


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

das weisse ams sieht extrem überbaut aus  vorne - und dann noch ein sehr ! kurzer vorbau - das stört iwie das harmonische gesamtbild - sonst sehr schönes rad !!!     merida : :daumen : !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Mädels!

Da auch meine Freundin nicht so ganz forenbegeistert ist, muss ich mal ihr Bike posten.

Bis vor 3 Monaten war es noch ein Ghost SE9000 von der Stange, bis dann  die verbaute Federgabel aufgegeben hat. Das war dann der Anlass, das Rad  im Zuge der Federgabelerneuerung auch gleich ein bisschen zu tunen.
Da sie auf Blau steht, habe ich gekauft, gebaut, gefummelt, und ihr zu Ostern das hier im Garten "versteckt" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


(Da das momentan ihr einziges Rad ist und sie damit zu Arbeit fährt, musste ich Straßenreifen aufziehen. Es sei mir verziehen.)

PS: Wenn sie heute wieder da ist, mache ich noch bessere Aufnahmen vom ganzen Rad, die Kamera damals war leider etwas....naja.


----------



## OPC565 (5. Juli 2011)

Lrs. ist Spank - Stiffy 40 AL ....
sehr schön die blauen Details


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2011)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Lrs. ist Spank - Stiffy 40 AL ....
> sehr schön die blauen Details


 Das ist auf den - großen - Fotos im Album schon zu sehen, aber *welche* *Naben?!*


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..bis auf den sattel ...


----------



## OPC565 (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## OPC565 (5. Juli 2011)

Die Naben sind von Fusion ... 






Und hier nochmal vorne n bissl abgesenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiker007 (5. Juli 2011)

Meins:
Als armer Schuüler kann ich mir halt nicht das beste holen


----------



## schlammdiva (5. Juli 2011)

@ opc565: was ist das für ein Sattel?

@Lycanth und mxpanther: schicke Bikes!


----------



## OPC565 (6. Juli 2011)

Der Sattel ist von Allay (Topeak) Racing Sport 2.1 W






im mittelteil sitzt ein luftkissen das man mit einer pumpe unterhalb des Sattel's auch während der Fahrt verstellen kann , ist der erste Sattel mit dem Sie gut zurechtkommt !!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

klar , ohne blümchenmuster geht ja  nicht ...


----------



## OPC565 (6. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin froh das es mittlerweile soviel Farben und Muster im Bikesport  gibt ..............


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> klar , ohne blümchenmuster geht ja  nicht ...



doch: der racing pro ist ohne muster! zum beispiel... außerdem soll sich doch jeder seins aussuchen was er will ...


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

ja , logo - aber ich finds schade , dass  bei den fauensachen so oft davon ausgegangen wird , dass jede auf pink , hellblau und blümchen steht ....


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2011)

Täterätätä



ich habs....................mein Neues

heut abend ne kleine Runde gefahren und schnell ein Foto gemacht



......puh, ne ganz schöne Umstellung nach soviel HT-Jahren aber jetzt wird schnell eingefahren, dass es fit wird bis zum AX


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Rocky! 
Und sieht nach mächtig Platz überm Oberrohr aus!
Verbauen die jetzt sogar serienmäßig Hope Bremsen , oder hast du dir die tauschen lassen?

Einzig die Crossmark Reifen würd ich vielleicht für den AX runterschmeißen und was "gröberes" drauf ziehen.

Viel Spaß mit dem neugewonnenen Federweg!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rocky!
> Und sieht nach mächtig Platz überm Oberrohr aus!
> Verbauen die jetzt sogar serienmäßig Hope Bremsen , oder hast du dir die tauschen lassen?
> 
> ...



Danke
Hope Bremsen - nix serienmäßig, aber super Rocky-Händler, der die Bikes nach seinem System zusammenbaut, mit überzeugenden Details. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Die Reifen hab ich gesagt, probier ich mal, Schwalbe mag ich auch nicht und auf meinem HT war der IRC Mythos mein Lieblingsreifen. Hast du nen Tipp  Muss mal den Reifen-Fred durchackern.

Der Überstand war der Beste, der mir untergekommen ist, ca. 5cm und die Geometrie hat mir gleich gut gepaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juli 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Täterätätä
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,  !!!!
Das sieht ja echt total schön aus! Haste gut ausgesucht (naja, hat auch lange genug gedauert, gelle )
Ach, und was die Umstellung bezüglich des neuen Fahrgefühls betrifft, glaub mir, daran gwöhnst du dich ganz ganz schnell  ...spreche da aus Erfahrung 
Wünsch dir super viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rocky (und das sieht mir richtig nach Spaß aus). Freu mich soooooooo für dich 

Ganz liebe Grüße aus dem Odenwald von Antje

... na, da kannste es ja in den Alpen so richtig krachen lassen


----------



## Lyndwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juli 2011)

so.........noch ein paar Details 

sauberes Cockpit



Ordnung



saubere + direkte Führung



liebevolle Details - das Ahornblatt taucht immer wieder auf




Ich glaub ich bin verliebt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Juli 2011)

@Mausoline
Gibts diese gleichzeitige Aufnahme von Brems- und Schalthebeln für alle Hersteller und Ausführungen?
Find ich nämlich echt super


----------



## elmono (9. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> Gibts diese gleichzeitige Aufnahme von Brems- und Schalthebeln für alle Hersteller und Ausführungen?
> Find ich nämlich echt super



Von Avid, Formula und Hope gibt es sie. Bei Avid heißen sie Matchmaker. Einfach mal die gängigen Onlineshops durchsuchen.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2011)

Bei Shimano seit der neuen XTR auch. Heißt dort I-Spec.


----------



## MastiffRostock (12. Juli 2011)

Wie heißen denn die BremsScheiben? Sind ja mal sehr geil


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2011)

Die Bremsscheiben sind auch von Hope - aber der Händler lässt sie extra mit den Ahornblättern fertigen


----------



## MastiffRostock (12. Juli 2011)

Ja schön das Kanada Zeichen  gefallen mir gut. Was hast denn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2011)

MastiffRostock schrieb:


> Ja schön das Kanada Zeichen  gefallen mir gut. Was hast denn dafür bezahlt?



Fürs Ahornblatt  keine Ahnung
Der Händler baut die Rockys so auf 
Kann dir den Händler, nähe Stuttgart, gerne nennen per pn


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juli 2011)

Kleines Diätprogramm am Rotwild Fully erfolgreich beendet 
Durch die absenkbare Sattelstütze (die immer noch sau viel Spaß macht), sprang die Waage ja auf satte 13,4 kg.
Da half nur noch sinnvoll und kostengünstig Gewicht einsparen:


- alter Sattel gegen einen leichteren Selle Italia SLK Lady Gel Flow Sattel ausgetauscht
- statt der original Rotwild Sattelklemme gabs ne 10 g leichte Schelle von Procraft
- das alte Rotwild HT musste seinen leichten American Classic LRS abgeben 
- und statt der Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo gabs ein paar leichtere Rocket Ron Evo

Ergebnis: 12,5 kg 

Na, wenn nur jede Diät so schnell und erfolgreich wäre 














... macht sich ganz gut im neuen Look.
Mir gefällts so richtig gut 

Ach ja, noch ne Veränderung: Der Händler hat bei der Inspektion gegen Kulanz die mörderisch quietschenden und gefährlich ruckelnden Formula Bremsscheiben gegen Shimano XT-Scheiben ausgetauscht. Ich zitiere:" ...werde in Zukunft alle ausgetauschten Bremsscheiben mal sammeln und denen um die Ohren schmeißen" Zitat Ende 
Noch verhalten sich die neuen Bremsscheiben unauffällig ruhig - hoffe, dass bleibt so


----------



## Bea5 (14. Juli 2011)

Sieht klasse aus  Viel Spaß damit!

Mein Rocket Ron war nach kurzer Zeit platt (Profilblöcke minimiert), Fat Albert hat eine Chance bekommen


----------



## wildbiker (14. Juli 2011)

Ist das eigentlich schon der 2012er Fox RP23-Dämpfer?


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juli 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich schon der 2012er Fox RP23-Dämpfer?



Ist ein Fox Float RL

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/cross-country/rc1-fs

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/cross-country/rc1-fs


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. Juli 2011)

feines Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. Juli 2011)

12.5 is aber echt ´n gutes gewicht !!    ..den sattel find´ich extrem klobig ...  greez , k.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juli 2011)

@ silvermoon

super 
ich glaub ich bin schwerer


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (17. Juli 2011)

hier ist das gute stück...ganz knapp unter der 10kg grenze. 
jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar teile getauscht werden und fertig ist es


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

Gott sei Dank hat's gestern bei uns geregnet... da konnte man sich so gut im Keller vergraben 

Und damit wieder ans Tageslicht kommen:





Zugegeben, es ist kein optisches Highlight 
Aber die technischen Details am Rahmen (Ragley Bagger 288) konnten zu 100% überzeugen.
Heute Abend wird's dreckig gemacht... bin schon gespannt, ob es dann auch in der Praxis überzeugt


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2011)

... so... - sollte ich das nicht aufbauen  



Traust mir wohl doch nicht   ...



... ist aber trotzdem hübsch geworden - welche Naben?




... und überhaupt: warum ist das nicht im Aufbaufred


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

dachte, du bist beschäftigt 
Außerdem hättest du wohl die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen bei der wilden Teilesammlung  
Ist quasi der Ausschuss von den Fullys, die Hälfte vom alten Hardtail und Ergänzungskäufe der Marke "einigermaßen günstig und schnell verfügbar", die da an den Rahmen gewandert sind. 

Bei den Naben gehts schon los... hinten ne DT 240 von einem Liteville mit X-12 mittels neuer Endkappen auf 12x135mm Achse (für Maxle) umgerüstet und gleich noch die 36er Tuning-Zahnscheiben reingesteckt. Vorne hatte ich auch noch eine DT 240 Nabe im Laufrad, allerdings für 15mm QR und nicht umrüstbar... also von Thomas (German Lightness) mit einer neuen Hope Pro II mit 20 mm Achse speichen lassen (DT war mir zu teuer fürs HT), und dabei gleich noch die DT Comp gegen Sapim CX Ray Speichen ersetzt. 

Die Gabel ist ein Mischmasch aus dem vermackten Casting von der Lyrik am LV 301 (das hat jetzt ein hübsches schwarzes bekommen), einer Standrohreinheit aus der Teilesammlung, und neuem Innenleben mit einer U-Turn Federeinheit und Mission Control DH Dämpfer mit spezial-Tuning. 

Du siehst schon, allzu genau sollte man nicht hin schauen... aber es fährt 

Für den Aufbauthread hätt ich Bilder machen müssen 
Das krieg ich Chaot eh immer erst hinterher hin! Beim Aufbauen muss ich von Glück reden, wenn ich meine Schraubenschlüssel wieder finde


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2011)

> bei der wilden Teilesammlung



... na, so eine Teilesammlung hätte ich auch gerne 



> von Thomas (German Lightness)



...und mit dem "arbeitest" Du also auch zusammen 



> mit einer neuen Hope Pro II mit 20 mm Achse speichen lassen (DT war mir zu teuer fürs HT), und dabei gleich noch die DT Comp gegen Sapim CX Ray Speichen ersetzt.



Also nur die Felge übernommen - da wäre komplett neu auch nicht viel teurer gewesen, oder?

Die Gabel hört sich schonmal sehr interessant an 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und mit dem "arbeitest" Du also auch zusammen



ist doch ideal, der wohnt ja quasi um die Ecke... 
Und gute Arbeit macht er auch 



> Also nur die Felge Ã¼bernommen - da wÃ¤re komplett neu auch nicht viel teurer gewesen, oder?



doch, die ca. 100â¬ fÃ¼r die Felge ... und da ich sowieso nicht wÃ¼sste, was ich mit dem alten Laufrad machen sollte, die Farbkombination "seltsam" ist (geringer Verkaufswert) und die Speichung eh nicht toll war (nicht vom Laufradbauer gespeicht, sondern nur vom HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke)... fand ich's so besser.



> Viel Spass damit


Danke 


Ich freu mich schon auf die AuflÃ¶sung des Bilder-RÃ¤tsels nebenan!


----------



## alet08 (18. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Gabel ist ein Mischmasch aus dem vermackten Casting von der Lyrik am LV 301 (das hat jetzt ein hübsches schwarzes bekommen), einer Standrohreinheit aus der Teilesammlung, und neuem Innenleben mit einer U-Turn Federeinheit und Mission Control DH Dämpfer mit spezial-Tuning.
> [...]


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juli 2011)

@ Scylla
Das ist es also, von dem Du neulich schriebst 
Und wie fährt es sich? Flach und wendig genug?

Hat zwei Kettenblätter vorn, oder? Hast Du keine Probleme mit dem langen Schaltwerk achten, ich schrotte leider gern mal das Schaltauge in unseren wurzeligen und astigen Hohl"wegen". Es müßte doch auch ein kurzes Schaltwerk passen? Bei meinem Fulli hatte ich auch vorn von 3 auf 2 umgerüstet und Dank der neugewonnen Bodenfreiheit mit Bashguard gleich das Schaltwerk (natürlich als sparsamer Schwabe das lange weiter benutzt) quer in den Speichen steckend wiedergefunden 
Dann hieß es Reperatur im Wald, zum Glück ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei gehabt...
Grüße und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @ Scylla
> Das ist es also, von dem Du neulich schriebst
> Und wie fährt es sich? Flach und wendig genug?
> 
> ...



Wie es sich fährt wird heute abend getestet (wenn es nicht wieder regnet). Bericht folgt.
Zum Schaltwerk... ich bin halt auch ein sparsamer Exil-Schwabe 
Ein kurzes anzuschaffen war mir aber auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Wenn man deine Story so liest könnte es im Endeffekt günstiger sein


----------



## lucie (18. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat's gestern bei uns geregnet... da konnte man sich so gut im Keller vergraben
> 
> Und damit wieder ans Tageslicht kommen:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön geworden. Sieht echt nach Spaß aus. Welche RH hast Du genommen?


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Welche RH hast Du genommen?



16 Zoll  (ich bin 170cm groß)
Hab mich mangels Gelegenheit zur Probefahrt und nach Studium der Geo-Tabelle brav an die Empfehlung von Ragley gehalten. 14 Zoll hatte ich zwar kurz überlegt (zwecks Wendigkeit), aber nach dem ersten Draufsitzen wäre das wirklich zu kurz geworden, bzw. hätte ich einen längeren Vorbau nehmen müssen. Dann doch lieber ein längeres Oberrohr in Kombination mit ultrakurzem Vorbau und breitem Lenker


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und wie fährt es sich? Flach und wendig genug?



Leider gab's gestern nur eine ganz kurze Runde, da wir am Anfang gleich richtig abgeduscht wurden.
Für ein paar erste Eindrücke hat's aber gereicht:

Beim Anrollen in den Wald fiel gleich auf: Der Rahmen ist aus Stahl 
Sprich, stahlrahmentypisch ordentlich Flex im Tretlager. Effizienz geht anders. Aber im Grunde genommen egal, da mit meiner Reifenwahl eh Hopfen und Malz verloren ist (der "Männerreifen" da vorne ist das grausamste, was ich je gefahren habe ). Zumindest schleift beim Antreten das Kettenblatt nicht am Umwerfer wie an meinem Stadtmöhren-Stahl-Mtb. Hält sich also in vernünftigen Grenzen. Man merkt's halt ein bisschen im Vergleich zu bocksteifen Alurahmen wie meinen Litevilles.

Auch im Wald merkt man dann: Der Rahmen ist aus Stahl 
Hier jedoch sehr positiv! Wiederum der Vergleich zum Alu-Liteville... dagegen ist es fast schon ein Fully. Sehr Angenehm, wie der Stahlrahmen Vibrationen abdämpft und Schlag-Spitzen ein bisschen wegnimmt. Die gebogenen Sitzstreben tun ihre Arbeit, wie ich es von ihnen erwartet habe (daher fand ich die Bremsaufnahme auf den Kettenstreben auch so nett, da dadurch die Sitzstreben anders und dünner dimensioniert werden können für bessere Dämpfungseigenschaften). Dabei ist es an den richtigen Stellen im Lenkkopf und an den Ausfallenden trotzdem ordentlich steif. Hier hatte ich ja Befürchtungen, weil das bei Stahlrahmen, wenn sie nicht gut gemacht sind, auch ein Problem sein kann. Die Befürchtungen haben sich aber nicht erfüllt. Für mich reicht's jedenfalls locker aus, und es vermittelt ein schön direktes Lenkgefühl. 

Nun das Wichtigste: Die Geometrie!
Ich kann nur sagen, Perfekt 
Der 16'' Rahmen war auch eine gute Wahl. Beim Rollen und Treten sitze ich recht aufrecht, aber noch nicht zu kurz. Die Front ist genau richtig für einen Freerider: angenehm tief für viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad aber nicht zu tief. Kein Chopper-Gefühl trotz 160mm Gabel, aber auch kein CC-Rad (klar ). Der Lenkwinkel ist trotz der angegebenen 64.6° (160mm Gabel, ohne Sag) sehr angenehm wenn man drauf sitzt, und könnte sogar eher noch einen Tick flacher. Da ich noch einen Spacer unterm Vorbau habe, werde ich nun die Lyrik sogar noch auf 170mm aufbohren und dafür den Spacer rausschmeißen . Damit sollte der Lenkwinkel noch ein halbes Grad flacher werden, bei gleichbleibender Lenker-Höhe.  
Beim Klettern und Pedalieren ist der steile Sitzwinkel (angegeben: 73° im Sag) sehr angenehm. Überhaupt hat es mich sehr überrascht, wie gut das Rad bergauf geht, obwohl das ja eigentlich gar nicht sein Metier sein sollte. Das U-Turn an der Gabel brauche ich fast nicht. An einer fiesen Rampe, an der ich sonst auch mit dem CC-Rad zu kämpfen habe, kam ich mit diesem Bock ganz locker und entspannt hoch ohne mit der Nase 1cm überm Lenker und mit dem Hintern auf der Sattelspitze zu hängen wie sonst. Das Vorderrad hat nicht die geringste Tendenz zu steigen, wodurch man auch an Steilstücken das Hinterrad gut belasten kann und dadurch ordentlich Traktion hat (sehr wichtig bei glitschigen Bedingungen wie gestern). 
Besonders anspruchsvolle Abfahrten hatten wir gestern leider wetterbedingt nicht. Was ich über das Abfahrts-Verhalten schon sagen kann: Das Rad ist erstaunlich laufruhig für ein Hardtail. Es springt nicht zu sehr hin und her, lässt sich spielerisch dirigieren, und vermittelt einfach sofort ein sehr sicheres Fahrgefühl. Auf einer kleinen Wurzel-Highspeed-Strecke war ich damit gefühlt kein bisschen langsamer als mit dem Fully. Mit dem anderen Hardtail musste ich da schon manchmal etwas mehr abbremsen. Dennoch ist es trotz dem sehr langen Oberrohr und dem dadurch auch recht großen Radstand enorm wendig und lässt sich fast spielerisch um enge Radien bugsieren. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch dem Konzept von Ragley geschuldet, ein langes Oberrohr mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau zu kompensieren. Mir gefällt's!  Bringt Laufruhe da, wo man sie braucht, ohne viel an Wendigkeit einzubüßen!
Aufgrund der recht langen Kettenstreben (425mm) und dem hohen Gewicht an der Front (Lyrik Coil und DH-Reifen) braucht es doch ein bisschen Überredungskunst, das Vorderrad in die Luft zu bekommen. Aber das bin ich ja schon vom Fully-Freerider gewohnt, der eine sehr ähnliche Geometrie und Gewicht hat. Also kein Problem. Anfangs etwas ungewohnt, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran, mit Brachialgewalt am Lenker zu reißen . Schlimm wird's dann erst wieder auf dem 10kg Carbon-Teilchen, wenn die ersten Hälfte der Tour ständig auf dem Hinterrad lande 
Das Wichtigste, das auch meinen Rahmen-Tausch motiviert hat: Die 40cm Sattelstütze (noch nicht abgelängt) lässt sich bis zum Anschlag komplett versenken! Dadurch habe ich den Sattel, wenn ich ihn ganz unten haben will, irgendwo bei den Knieen . Sehr schön, diese Option zu haben, vor allem beim Hardtail! So kann ich bei blockischen, schnellen Passagen schön tief "knieend" stehen, um die Bewegungen vom Hinterbau abzufedern, und bei langsam gefahrenen Steilstufen ebenfalls gut mit dem Körper mitgehen, ohne mit meinem Sattel ins Gehege zu kommen. Das war vorher nicht möglich! Da gab es entweder die Möglichkeit, nach hinten zu gehen (nicht gut... Kontrollverlust!) oder die Beine recht gestreckt zu lassen (auch nicht gut... Traktionsverlust und Rüttelalarm). Besonders bei Stellen, wo man sich von vorn nach hinten mitbewegen muss, und dabei auch noch abfedern, etwas lästig. 

Fazit: Das Bike ist vom ersten Draufsitzen an ein Traum 
Das Einzige, was ich jetzt noch gerne hätte: 5kg weniger 



PS: jetzt hab ich mir doch ein kurzes Schaltwerk bestellt 
Dabei sollte das Radl doch "Low-Budget" werden!


----------



## Female (21. Juli 2011)

Another Spy Shot...







Gibt hoffentlich bald Bilder in freier Wildbahn...


----------



## mtbbee (21. Juli 2011)

Sattelstellung 
Bis auf die weißen Schaltzüge


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

über Sattelstellungen diskutiert man nicht... genauso wenig wie über Reifen oder Griffe 


die weißen Schaltzüge stechen mir auch zu sehr raus. 
Ansonsten sehr schönes Santa Cruz


----------



## Female (21. Juli 2011)

Die Sattelstellung ist jetzt mal ein Test.
Fizik rät dazu, das Sattelgestänge waagrecht zu halten und nix anderes. Erste Testfahrt war schon mal nicht schlecht, ob ich's wirklich so belasse ist die andere Frage.
Und wenns meinem Arsch wohl ist, muss es das deinem Auge noch lange nicht sein, mtbbee. ;-)
Und zu den Schaltzügen: die schwarzen waren aus und die weissen bleiben eh nicht lange so strahlend weiss. Schliesslich hat man sein Bike ja zum fahren und nicht zum sauber in der Ecke stehen lassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2011)

So ein Radl würd ich mal gern ausprobieren. Die Sattelstellung ist voll okay, meine sieht auch so aus. Beim Bergauffahren ist´s ja dann eh waagerecht ;-) und beim Bergabfahren steht man im Sattel. Wo sollte also das Problem sein?

Btw: Female, weißt du, wo man evtl. mal ein Intense probefahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (21. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wo sollte also das Problem sein?


 
..geh mal im Steilen hintern Sattel und versuch denn wieder zurück zu kommen! Da bleibst'e denn hängen. Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nich..


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2011)

@scylla:

Danke für den Fahrbericht


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

the K. schrieb:


> ..geh mal im Steilen hintern Sattel und versuch denn wieder zurück zu kommen! Da bleibst'e denn hängen. Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nich..



Na ja, aber deshalb nach Downhiller-Manier den Sattel nach hinten abkippen ist ja auch nix. Da kommt man dann im Zweifelsfall überhaupt nicht hoch, um im Steilen wieder runter zu fahren. Vielleicht. 

Ich stelle bei den Rädern, die ich hoch treten will, den Sattel auch so ein, wie es mir zum Sitzen am besten taugt. Das ist auch etwas nach vorne geneigt.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scylla!

Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen und fundierten Bericht!
Solltest Bikes testen 
Hier bringst Du es auf den Punkt:


scylla schrieb:


> ....
> Das Wichtigste, das auch meinen Rahmen-Tausch motiviert hat: Die 40cm Sattelstütze (noch nicht abgelängt) lässt sich bis zum Anschlag komplett versenken! Dadurch habe ich den Sattel, wenn ich ihn ganz unten haben will, irgendwo bei den Knieen . Sehr schön, diese Option zu haben, vor allem beim Hardtail! So kann ich bei blockischen, schnellen Passagen schön tief "knieend" stehen, um die Bewegungen vom Hinterbau abzufedern, und bei langsam gefahrenen Steilstufen ebenfalls gut mit dem Körper mitgehen, ohne mit meinem Sattel ins Gehege zu kommen. Das war vorher nicht möglich! Da gab es entweder die Möglichkeit, nach hinten zu gehen (nicht gut... Kontrollverlust!) oder die Beine recht gestreckt zu lassen (auch nicht gut... Traktionsverlust und Rüttelalarm). Besonders bei Stellen, wo man sich von vorn nach hinten mitbewegen muss, und dabei auch noch abfedern, etwas lästig. ....



Gebe aber zu, daß die Optik des Rahmens Deines Stahlroßes noch nicht so 100% gefällt. Meine damit das geschwungene Oberrohr, was wäre wenn es gerade verlaufen würde, doch nur 3-4cm höher an einer Stelle, welche kurz vorm Sattel ist. 
Zudem mag ich es lieber wenn die oberen Hinterbaustreben auf gleicher Höhe wie das Oberrohr "ankommen" und nicht darüber. Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack, rein optisch begründet!
Du schreibst 5 kg weniger wäre gut, wieviel hat es denn oder habe ich das überlesen? Mein Kiez Team hat genau 12,5 kg, das finde ich o.k. für so ein Rad.

Und fährst Du vorn den Michelin "wild grip.r"? Den habe ich auf meinem Kiez hinten drauf, als 2,25er ist er wesentlich breiter als mein 2,35er Maxxis Minion (den habe ich vorn drauf). Ich finde den Wildgripr nur gut mit ganz wenig Luft gefahren (so 1,2-1,6 Bar), dann wirken die kräftigen Außenstollen richtig. Mit mehr Luft "wirken" (?) haupsächlich die mittleren Ministollen mit ihrem großen Freischnitt. Und schwupps sind diese abgefahren!

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gebe aber zu, daß die Optik des Rahmens Deines Stahlroßes noch nicht so 100% gefällt. Meine damit das geschwungene Oberrohr, was wäre wenn es gerade verlaufen würde, doch nur 3-4cm höher an einer Stelle, welche kurz vorm Sattel ist.
> Zudem mag ich es lieber wenn die oberen Hinterbaustreben auf gleicher Höhe wie das Oberrohr "ankommen" und nicht darüber. Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack, rein optisch begründet!
> Du schreibst 5 kg weniger wäre gut, wieviel hat es denn oder habe ich das überlesen? Mein Kiez Team hat genau 12,5 kg, das finde ich o.k. für so ein Rad.
> 
> ...



Mein Bagger wiegt leider fast 15 kg (14.8 um genau zu sein). Das ist schon arg viel. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch nicht unbedingt auf Leichtbau bedacht war beim Aufbauen, sondern viel mehr auf Teile, die ich mag... und die sind nun mal schwer! (Stahlfedergabel, DH-Bereifung)
Der Rahmen selbst wiegt 2.6kg nackig. Das ist schon ganz in Ordnung für ein Stahl-HT mit Freigabe für 170mm Gabeln. Mit einem anderen Aufbau bzw. mehr Investition (Luftgabel, normale Faltreifen, leichterer LRS, Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze, leichterer Vorbau) würde man damit auch problemlos auf 12-13kg kommen. An der Gabel und den Reifen gibt's für mich nix zu rütteln... aber mal sehen, vielleicht kommen ja irgendwann noch ein paar schicke Carbon-Teilchen oder so 

Optisch finde ich das gebogene OR auch nicht so den wahnsinns Knaller. Eigentlich eher zum :kotz: Die Farbe hätt ich auch lieber kräftiger anstatt des "Hausmeisterkittel blau", wie es jemand treffend betitelt hat.
Das Sitzrohr muss meines Wissens nach einen Mindestabstand über den Anschweißpunkt vom Oberrohr raus stehen. Wenn das Oberrohr also höher angesetzt wäre, würde auch die Sitzrohrlänge wieder wachsen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein gerades OR tief ansetzen und dann ein Gusset nach oben... macht's aber schwerer und ist sinnlos (außer optisch). Dass die Sitzstreben überm OR angeschweißt sind dürfte sich daraus ergeben, dass für die Bremsaufnahme (geht bis 203er Scheiben) genug Platz sein muss, und dann die Sitzstrebe aus Stabilitätsgründen aber auch möglichst steil verlaufen sollte. Ich weiß, man kann es sich auch schön reden, aber es gibt imho einfach technisch Sinn, wie es gelöst ist... daher kann ich mit der Optik leben.

Der Wild Grip'r vorne ist die Descent Variante in 2.5. Der sieht komplett anders aus als der normale Wild Grip, den du vermutlich am Hinterrad hast, und hat auch eine andere Gummimischung (weicher... "Motocross compound"). Begeistert bin ich aber davon nicht besonders. Die Stollen, vor allem außen, sind zu lang und dünn, so dass sie in Verbindung mit der weichen Gummimischung wegzuknicken scheinen. Auf nassen Wurzeln und Granit macht er sich auch nicht so gut wie erhofft, und im Schlamm setzt er sich zudem noch recht flott zu. Nochmal werde ich ihn mir nicht kaufen. Gott sei Dank fährt sich der Descent Gummi von den Michelins noch schneller runter als die normale Mischung  Dann kommt wieder mein geliebter Minion 42a vorne drauf!

PS: noch ein kleiner Zusatz von der Tour gestern...
Das Radl hat eine unglaubliche Kurvenlage! Durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt wirklich sowas wie ein "Mini-Downhiller" . Außer Lenker festhalten muss ich mich selbst in engen Radien oder argen Schieflagen um fast nichts kümmern.
Momentan mag ich es lieber als die Fullys, und das mag schon was heißen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2011)

the K. schrieb:


> ..geh mal im Steilen hintern Sattel und versuch denn wieder zurück zu kommen! Da bleibst'e denn hängen. Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nich..



Sorry, aber so ein Schmarrn!  
Dafür stell ich den Sattel dann ja runter. Dass ich hinten hängen geblieben bin ist mir noch NIE passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2011)

Merci für die Antwort 
Das kenne ich:


scylla schrieb:


> ........
> Momentan mag ich es lieber als die Fullys, und das mag schon was heißen!



Und das Hausmeisterkittelblau finde ich ganz o.k., schön harnlos untertrieben. Deine technischen Begründungen für die Rahmenform habe ich verstanden. Nur manchesmal ist der Mensch halt unvernünftig und läßt der Optik Vorrang. Drum habe bin ich soviele Kilometer mit zwei Votec Tox gefahren, eine Doppelbrückengabel am Hardtail, eigentlich Quatsch - aber die Optik des Tox  (fast wie Bauhaus, nun übertreibe ich natürlich und schreibe Stuss )

Mach mal auf einem Dir bekannten Trail mit verschiedenen Trailstücken eine Vergleichsfahrt am selben Tag mit beiden Räder nacheinander (Dein Stahlroß und Deine Leichtvilla ).
Hatte das ja auf dem Flimser Runcatrail mit meinem Biorad und dem Hamburger Jung gemacht, war wirklich überraschend. (Beides machte natürlich Spaß!)
P.S. ja habe den normalen Wild Grip.r drauf, der ist in 2,25 schon fett wie ein Ballonreifen, wie mag er dann in 2,5 sein? Bei mir fliegt er auch runter wenn er abgefahren ist. Vorn fahre ich ebenso gern den Minion in Klebegummimischung.

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> P.S. ja habe den normalen Wild Grip.r drauf, der ist in 2,25 schon fett wie ein Ballonreifen, wie mag er dann in 2,5 sein? !



Genauso breit wie der 2.25er... 59mm auf der Flow. Keine Ahnung, was die Michelin Leute bei der Bezeichnung geritten hat. Oder überhaupt, das Ding "Wild Grip" zu nennen, wo es doch mit dem Wild Grip absolut gar nichts gemein hat 
Willkommen im Bezeichnungs-Irrenhaus


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2011)

Das SantaCruz hat doch eine niedrige Überstandshöhe oder?

Das wär für mich auch ne Alternative gewesen, aber der Schweizer Franken....


----------



## Aingie (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
kann mir mal jmd. erklären, wie ich mein Foto groß hochladen kann??? Also nicht als Anhang?!
Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2011)

Foto ins Fotoalbum hochladen -> unter dem Bild steht ein Link "BBCode ein-/ausblenden"... draufklicken -> es erscheinen 4 Felder korrespondierend zu verschiedenen Bildgrößen (klein/mittel...) -> gewünschte Größe auswählen -> Text in dem Feld kopieren -> hier einfügen -> Fertig 

alternativ: wenn du ein Foto in Picasa etc. hochlädst: URL vom Foto kopieren (sollte hinten "... .jpg" stehen), und in deinem Post die URL in die Umgebung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einfügen ...  
in der Klickibunti-Variante: auf das kleine gelbe Postkarten-Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 klicken und in dem dann aufpoppenden Feld die URL von deinem Bild einfügen.


----------



## Aingie (22. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank scylla 



Hier haben wir eine Geburtstags-Tour durchs Nettetal gemacht


----------



## Ivonnche (24. Juli 2011)

Mein neues für ein bissel mehr Spaß auf den Trails 
In ebay für kleines Geld ersteigert 


URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941616]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Pentobarbital (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo

hier mal mein Bike:






Gruß Pento


----------



## Sludig667 (27. Juli 2011)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Und hier nochmal vorne n bissl abgesenkt



das dir da nicht die linse springt 

ich finds häßlich, da für es mein geschmack viel zu viel weiss hat und viel zu laut ist

und wenn, dann muß die kurbel mindestens silber sein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2011)

Schon mal davon gehört, dass sich über Geschmack nicht streiten lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2011)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> das dir da nicht die linse springt
> ich finds häßlich, da für es mein geschmack viel zu viel weiss hat und viel zu laut ist
> und wenn, dann muß die kurbel mindestens silber sein


 Hier ist das Unterforum Ladys Only und nicht dein angestammter Bereich,
 Gewichtsfetischismus an Leichtbaurennfeilen für Milchschnitten-Boys.
Männer lesen hier, aber bewerten keine Räder der Userinnen.


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Gewichtsfetischismus an Leichtbaurennfeilen für Milchschnitten-Boys


----------



## texas1 (27. Juli 2011)

hier ist mein Radl:






bequem, macht Spass!

Grüsse
Texas


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Juli 2011)

texas1 schrieb:


> hier ist mein Radl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ja hammer !!
geiles lapierre


----------



## Sludig667 (28. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Hier ist das Unterforum Ladys Only und nicht dein angestammter Bereich,
> Gewichtsfetischismus an Leichtbaurennfeilen für Milchschnitten-Boys.
> Männer lesen hier, aber bewerten keine Räder der Userinnen.



sorry, hab die überschrift nicht als direktive verstanden und das rad wurde ja auch noch von einem mann gepostet (durfte der das  ). ich troll mich mal wieder zu den leichtbaufetischisten, da weht zum glück noch ne steifere brise 

ps .: don't follow


----------



## smokerider (10. August 2011)

Meine beiden !!!! Beide Top!! Eins fürn 'Winter, eins fürn Sommer!! 


cmp u core 009.jpgcmp u core 010.jpcmp u core 014.jpggcmp u IMG_0232.jpgcore 013.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (12. August 2011)

..

..obendrüber der link geht bei mir nicht auf


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

wenn ich schon mal wieder ein Foto gemacht habe, darf es hier auch noch rein:


----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2011)

Mein Neues:






Kommt gleich morgen in Willingen beim Mädels-Treffen zum Einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelgeist (19. August 2011)

die beide specialized seh´n wirklich super aus !!


----------



## suro (22. August 2011)

Mein Wiedereinsteigerrädchen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/959988


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2011)

hier mein Schatzi oben auf dem Malojapass:


----------



## Mausoline (22. August 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier mein Schatzi oben auf dem Malojapass:



gell, da is es schöön 

Hallo Frau Rauscher,

Jetzt mußt du aber mal ein bißchen mehr erzählen.
Ich bin ja sooo gespannt wies war


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2011)

Der Dämpfer am Votec steht voll unter Dreckbeschuss...Komische Dämpferkonstruktion/Hinterbau...
Liteville gefällt, bis auf die 2 unterschiedlichen Scheiben(bremsen)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer am Votec steht voll unter Dreckbeschuss...Komische Dämpferkonstruktion/Hinterbau...



Das ist halt derselbe Hinterbau, wie z.B. am Fusion Freak. Da gab´s massive Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen am Hinterbau. Von der Funktion her aber wohl top.
Wg. Dreckbeschuß gibt´s schon Schlimmeres, z.B. das Cube Stereo. Versteh garnicht, dass sich solche Bikes so gut verkaufen. 

@ Frau Rauscher: Bei dem Stumpi kannst aber die Sattelstütze auch nicht komplett versenken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. August 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Liteville gefällt, bis auf die 2 unterschiedlichen Scheiben(bremsen)



form follows function


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...
> @ Frau Rauscher: Bei dem Stumpi kannst aber die Sattelstütze auch nicht komplett versenken, oder?




doch doch, das täuscht...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2011)

Aber du hast ja verstellbare Sattelstütze. Und du meinst, so eine ganz normale 35-er Sattelstütze kann man auch ganz reinstecken???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2011)

müsste ich mal nachmessen... hab ich nie probiert, die verstellbare lässt sich komplett versenken...


----------



## claire (24. August 2011)

Mein Sunn Radical 

Ordentlich Federweg muss es haben!

Das Posten klappt nicht :´(

Könnt in meinem Album gucken


----------



## Silvermoon (24. August 2011)

@ claire

... erneut MTB-News Seite öffnen (so dass du sie 2x auf deiner Computerleiste hast), einfach in deinem Fotoalbum bzw. deinem ausgewählten Foto auf* "Einbetten in BBCode oder HTML"* klicken (unten links in der Ecke), Größe auswählen, markieren und in deinen Beitrag einsetzen. Ich habe jetzt den *BBCode mittel* ausgewählt.

In etwa sieht das denn so aus 





... geht auch was größer oder auch kleiner  Probier´s doch einfach noch mal aus - klappt dann bestimmt!

Hoffe, es macht dir jetzt nix aus, wenn ich das mal für dich gemacht und fremdgepostet habe. 
So ein schönes Bike muss einfach gezeigt werden


----------



## claire (24. August 2011)

Super ich versuchs mir zu merken  
Dankee !


----------



## Silvermoon (24. August 2011)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

YT Industries ROD:


----------



## Dannii (29. August 2011)

Sehr schön. Gefällt mir gut. 
Vor allem gefällt mir, dass ich hier doch nicht die einzige bin die ein Hardtail fährt 




Cartel29 schrieb:


> YT Industries ROD:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (29. August 2011)

Dannii schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Gefällt mir gut.
> Vor allem gefällt mir, dass ich hier doch nicht die einzige bin die ein Hardtail fährt


Er hat sich nur verirrt


----------



## Cartel29 (29. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Er hat sich nur verirrt



Haha, stimmt! Schlagt ihr mich jetzt?


----------



## AllMountain03 (29. August 2011)

Hier mal meine Kiste, ein 2008er Corratec X-Force 0.3:


----------



## nobbi02 (29. August 2011)

so...dann auch mein neu aufgebautes votec...sorry...bekomm die bilder net größer...


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Haha, stimmt! Schlagt ihr mich jetzt?



... fragt er freudestrahlend  
Immer


----------



## nobbi02 (30. August 2011)

hier noch ein paar...


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2011)

Was genau verstehst du eigentlich an *Ladies Only* nicht? 



.


----------



## Cartel29 (30. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Was genau verstehst du eigentlich an *Ladies Only* nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Bleib mal locker...Ich bin über die Suche hierher gekommen. Hab da nicht mehr drauf geachtet als auf den Threadtitel....Keks?


----------



## blutbuche (30. August 2011)

nette !!!! männer sind willkommen  

p.s. das YT gefällt mir gut !

anbei mal wieder mein frosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Hier ist nun auch das erste Foto von meinem ersten Mountainbike:


----------



## firefly27 (10. September 2011)

Ich habs gerade schon in die Yeti-Galerie gepackt, aber da es auch ein Mädels-Rad ist, sollls hier noch mal auftauchen:
Mein Yeti AS-R aus 2009 in Größe XXS. 





Der Aufbau hat fast 2 Jahre gedauert, aber jetzt ist es so gut wie fertig...


----------



## blutbuche (10. September 2011)

...es geht nicht explizit  um "mädelsräder" - nur um bkes , die von mädels gefahren werden !!!


----------



## firefly27 (10. September 2011)

So meine ich es doch auch... 
Der Rahmen ist ja auch kein spezieller Lady-Rahmen, nur eben sehr klein und wird von einem weiblichen Wesen gefahren.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. September 2011)

Hallöchen,
wenn ichs jetzt schaffe, seht ihr auch ein Bild von meinem Bike.
Ist ein Stevens S4, kann vielleicht nicht mit Euren Bikes mithalten, aber mir reichts erstmal.
Und bitte, keine Sprüche über Stütze oder Klingel, hab zwei Kiddies, und denen möchte ich ein Vorbild sein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. September 2011)

na so eine Klingel ist aber auch wirklich wichtig am MTB! 

Hier mal wieder mein kleines, ganz erschöpft nach dem Marathon, es war heute brav und schnell und es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht damit zu fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2011)

ja , enorm wichtig , so ne klingel am mtb


----------



## MissQuax (11. September 2011)

Eines meiner Arbeitswegbikes im neuen "Gewand" - gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut!   Und braucht sich - aufgerüstet mit ein paar feinen neuen Teilen - auch partsmäßig nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## MissQuax (11. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> na so eine Klingel ist aber auch wirklich wichtig am MTB!



An beiden Arbeitswegbikes, die auch auf der Straße, auf Radwegen und in der Stadt gefahren werden, habe ich auch welche dran - und brauche die auch immer wieder!  

Grandios ist immer, wenn man sich von hinten 2 Frauen nähert: nach dem Klingeln drehen sich beide ganz erschreckt um, die links laufende springt an den rechten Wegrand, die rechts laufende an den linken Wegrand!    Und dieses "Verhaltens-Muster" ist - zigfach "erprobt" - Standard bei Frauen - Männer machen das in den meisten Fällen nicht - ist echt lustig!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. September 2011)

Nutze mein Rad auch als Stadtrad, für Touren mit den Kids, Arbeitswegrad usw. 
und da ist das ohne Klingel blöd, denn andauernd rumschreien oder hallo rufen hab ich kein Bock drauf.


----------



## BineMX (12. September 2011)

Hab nur am RR keine Klingel, da reicht auch meist der Freilauf ;-)
Aber auf Radwegen/Damm gehts ohne KLingel gar ned...
und das Verhaltensmuster bei Frauen *GRINS* kann ich nur bestätigen und läßt mich immer wieder kopfschüttelnd vorbeifahren.. was muß man sich überhaupt umdrehen????
Da klingelt jemand von hinten... ok... also wird vermutlich auch tatsächlich ein Radler kommen... ! Oder Hundebesitzer: der Hund läuft friedlich und schnuppernd links, der Besitzer rechts.... dann große Panik! Ein Radler! Besitzer treibt Hund nach rechts, dieser folgt unwillig... und garantiert muß ich stehenbleiben weil der Wauwau gemütlich auf die andre Seite trottet. 
Aber das allerallerschlimmste bei uns auf dem Inndamm:
ältere Damen mit dem Rad unterwegs! Da wird lustig gekreuzt, gewendet, abgebogen, auf und abgefahren vom Damm... natürlich ohne auch nur im entferntesten zu schauen.... man glaubt nicht wie gefährlich selbst langsamst fahrende Radler sein können....


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ....nach dem Klingeln drehen sich beide ganz erschreckt um, die links laufende springt an den rechten Wegrand, die rechts laufende an den linken Wegrand!    Und dieses "Verhaltens-Muster" ist - zigfach "erprobt" - Standard bei Frauen - Männer machen das in den meisten Fällen nicht - ist echt lustig!



 Männer beharren meist auf ihren Platz und bewegen sich gar nicht
und richtig, die armen Hunde wissen oft gar nicht wo sie hin sollen

Bei uns ist die Klingel wichtig.Die Spaziergänger/Wanderer wollen lieber beklingelt und nicht berufen werden und inzwischen ist es so, dass sich viele bedanken, dass wir geklingelt haben 
Übrigens so ein Ding kostet grad mal ein paar  und wiegen tuts ja auch nix

Letzte Woche sind vor mir 2 Omas mit Kinderwagen, als ich abbiegen wollte an einer gut befahrenen Kreuzung,einfach so ohne nach links oder hinten zu schauen über die Straße gelaufen  wohl in der Annahme so existieren sie nicht. Kenn ich bisher nur von älteren Fahrradfahrern.


----------



## scylla (12. September 2011)

Ich habe das Gefühl, man kann es irgendwie nie recht machen. Wenn man klingelt, erschrecken sich die Leute, und schimpfen. Wenn man ruft, können einen die Leute nicht als Radfahrer einordnen, und schimpfen. 
Am besten funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach ein lautes, mündliches "Klingeling"... das lockert auch gleich die Stimmung auf, und es kann niemand behaupten, man hätte nicht geklingelt


----------



## Chrige (12. September 2011)

Ich habe auch eine Klingel am Bike. Allerdings muss ich im Moment nicht klingeln, da meine Bremsen um ein Vielfaches lauter quietschen als meine Klingel klingelt . Hoffe, dies diese Woche zu eliminieren...


----------



## Veloce (13. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, man kann es irgendwie nie recht machen. Wenn man klingelt, erschrecken sich die Leute, und schimpfen. Wenn man ruft, können einen die Leute nicht als Radfahrer einordnen, und schimpfen.
> Am besten funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach ein lautes, mündliches "Klingeling"... das lockert auch gleich die Stimmung auf, und es kann niemand behaupten, man hätte nicht geklingelt



So löse ich das Problem am Renner auch immer 
An den MTB`s ist bis auf den Langhuber eine Bimmel dran und der
kriegt bald die ärgerliche  Biene


----------



## Lyndwyn (13. September 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Grandios ist immer, wenn man sich von hinten 2 Frauen nähert: nach dem Klingeln drehen sich beide ganz erschreckt um, die links laufende springt an den rechten Wegrand, die rechts laufende an den linken Wegrand!    Und dieses "Verhaltens-Muster" ist - zigfach "erprobt" - Standard bei Frauen - Männer machen das in den meisten Fällen nicht - ist echt lustig!



Haha, da hab ich auch noch eine Anekdote. Neulich erlebt:
Mein Freund und ich kommen den Berg runter und waren auch dementsprechend schnell. Etwas weiter vor uns war ein spazierendes Pärchen. Mein Freund ruft "Achtung" - der Mann geht ein wenig nach links, die Frau dreht sich rum, erschreckt sich und schubst ihren Mann in mit voller Wucht den Graben. Der scheint nicht bewusst gewesen zu sein, dass MTBs auch Bremsen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2011)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade schon in die Yeti-Galerie gepackt, aber da es auch ein Mädels-Rad ist, sollls hier noch mal auftauchen:
> Mein Yeti AS-R aus 2009 in Größe XXS.
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. XXS? Klingt sehr gut! Hast'e mehr Bilder?


----------



## Kate du Pree (14. September 2011)

In ihrem Fotoalbum


----------



## firefly27 (14. September 2011)

Danke! 

Ich habe Ewigkeiten gesucht, bis ich so einen kleinen Rahmen mit kurzem Oberrohr gefunden habe. Als ich ihn dann auch noch im Ausverkauf aufgetrieben habe, gabs kein Halten mehr. Inzwischen gibt es auch bei Yeti nur noch XS-Rahmen.

Bilder von artgerechtem Gebrauch gibts noch keine, dazu muss ich erst noch die Bremsen entlüften und ich warte noch auf das Service-Kit. 
Die Runde um den Block war aber schon vielversprechend. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vom Moutainbiken noch keine Ahnung habe, da ich im Moment nur Straßenräder fahre und nur früher mal ein billiges Hardtail hatte, mit dem ich mal ein paar Waldwege gefahren bin.

Ich möchte allerdings auch mit dieser Kiste nur moderate Strecken fahren. 
1. ist das Radl ziemlich auf Leichtbau getrimmt und
2. bin ich zu schisserig für wilde Sachen 

LG Firefly


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2011)

mein erstes MTB aus den Neunzigern ist zu mir zurückgekommen und ich möchte es jetzt ein bisschen aufhübschen, das hat es auch dringend nötig


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher:

Wird das jetzt dein neues "ich-fahr-damit-zur-Arbeit-Bike"? Nachdem du doch so nen Parkhausrempler mit deinem Stumpi erlitten hast  ...
Finde ich richtig cool. Mal gespannt wie es aufgehübscht aussieht - schon ne Idee???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2011)

ja, das ist mein neues Bürorad 

Nee, keine wirkliche Idee... aber die Schaltung ist hinüber und dickere Reifen sollen drauf... Sattel natürlich, Vorbau ist zu lang, etc...

ich stöber mal ein bisschen in der Youngtimer-Galerie


----------



## Trim07 (3. Oktober 2011)

Was hat den so ein "gruseliges" Teil damals gekostet?
Sattel und Vorbau gehn ja gar nicht, um nur zwei Sachen zu nehmen. Da hast du dir aber viel vorgenommen... aber als Bürorad gehts dann schon.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2011)

hey das war mal ein richtiges MTB und wurde im Lauf der Jahre verhunzt 
Sattel ist auch nicht der Originale... der Vorbau schon...
Ich hab das mal (glaube ich) für 600-700 DM als Sonderangebot gekauft.

Ich bin ganz zuversichtlich, das Rad ist ziemlich leicht und der Rahmen eigentlich ganz hübsch


----------



## ScionTC (3. Oktober 2011)

Hiers mein erstes Alurad, bor ne Geil, bei n Stahlrad mit 25kg ausem Baumarkt biste nach 10Meter Bergauf tot, und bei dem garnicht. 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf3613xc5t.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (5. Oktober 2011)

Endlich  

mein absolutes Traumbike endlich gefunden!

meins:





und im Hintergrund das von meinem Schatz:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2011)

hier mein Stumpi, mit neuen Pedalen:




und mein altes Schwinn (s.o. das Vorher-Foto) nachher, im Frühjahr werde ich noch ein paar Sachen ändern, fürs erste reichts aber mal


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Schwinn gefällt mir  
Schöne Homage an die MTB Anfänge !
Ist der Vorbau noch gängig ?
Schaftvorbauten sollten einmal jährlich demontiert und die 
Klemmung neu gefettet werden  damit sie nicht im Gabelschaft
festkorrodieren .


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008015

Mein Bike, Bettina <3 <3


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2011)

4Cross_Lady schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=255455917823439&set=a.255455691156795.51773.100000770984915&type=3&theater
> Meine Bettina <3 (Mein Bike heißt so :D)[/quote][quote][B]Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar[/B]
> 
> [/quote]Fotos im Fratzenbuch können nur von angemeldeten NutzerInnen eingesehen werden.
> Tipp: Ins IBC Fotoalbum hoch laden, Klicke auf Fotos in einem deiner eigenen Beiträge.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8879822"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Das Schwinn gefällt mir
> Schöne Homage an die MTB Anfänge !
> Ist der Vorbau noch gängig ?
> Schaftvorbauten sollten einmal jährlich demontiert und die
> ...



Das Rad hat zwar einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, wurde aber sehr wenig benutzt, die vielen Kratzer sind vom Hin- und Herschieben im Keller 
Fazit: Alle Teile waren eigentlich so gut wie neu und sogar der Vorbau ließ sich ohne Probleme tauschen (habe nen kürzeren montiert)... Da war kein Mocker drin  Nur am Tretlager sieht es nicht so gut aus, das werde ich noch austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. November 2011)

mein neuestes Gefährt:
Specialized Crux Comp. 2012 Rahmen

@Frau Rauscher: schöner Klassiker!


----------



## TysonMoe (3. November 2011)

Das wird demnächst meine neue Eroberung...


----------



## Merida-Lady (4. November 2011)

Mein neues "gebrauchtes" Bike....seit Dienstag hab ich es....und bin so happy.


----------



## Honigblume (4. November 2011)

Die Rose Räder gefallen mir nach wie vor, hab heute Morgen erst dort wieder geluschert.


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. November 2011)

Mit Laufrädern von Light Wolf (tune king/kong), Griffen von Race Face, Rock Shox Reverb und nem Sattel von Spacialized


----------



## niceann (23. November 2011)

sodele damit der FRED mal wieder auflebt!!
Bild vom Sommer nach dem Einsatz im Vinschgau braucht auch das Radel mal ne erfrischende Pause!!


----------



## snowbikerin (24. November 2011)

Das Meine


----------



## Senshisan (24. November 2011)

Hi,

eigentlich hatte ich schonmal mein Bike hier gepostet, allerdings hat sich dieser mitlerweile was verändert 






Die Gabel bekommt auch noch einen neuen Look! (Matt-Schwarzer Grundlack und Pinke Folie drauf)


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2011)

@mara : ist das ein sixpack lenker ???


----------



## mara174 (27. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @mara : ist das ein sixpack lenker ???



Jep, issn SIXPACK menace...

Der rote von meinem Schatz ist sogar eloxiert, während meiner "nur" lackiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (27. November 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich hatte ich schonmal mein Bike hier gepostet, allerdings hat sich dieser mitlerweile was verändert
> 
> ...




Wow, gefällt mir echt gut bis eben auf die weiße Gabel...

Hast du vor diese selbst zu lacken?


----------



## Kati318 (27. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mein Baby  (das rote ist ein knog frog)


----------



## Senshisan (28. November 2011)

mara174 schrieb:


> Wow, gefällt mir echt gut bis eben auf die weiße Gabel...
> 
> Hast du vor diese selbst zu lacken?


 
Zuerst wollte ich das mit Pulverbeschichtung matt Schwarz verarbeiten lassen. Allerdings sagte man mir das es mit dem Kunststoff schwierig wird.

Ich werd die Gabel also selbst lackieren. Vorher schön anrauen damit der Lack gut haftet. Ich hoffe es klappt so wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## mara174 (28. November 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Zuerst wollte ich das mit Pulverbeschichtung matt Schwarz verarbeiten lassen. Allerdings sagte man mir das es mit dem Kunststoff schwierig wird.
> 
> Ich werd die Gabel also selbst lackieren. Vorher schön anrauen damit der Lack gut haftet. Ich hoffe es klappt so wie ich es mir vorstelle.



Was für'n Kunsstoff?

Ja das mit der Vorstellung und dem Endergebnis ist immer sone Sache...


----------



## Senshisan (28. November 2011)

mara174 schrieb:


> Was für'n Kunsstoff?
> 
> Ja das mit der Vorstellung und dem Endergebnis ist immer sone Sache...


 
argh... ich sollte mal lesen was ich schreibe 

Ich meinte dass die Oberfläche zu weich sein könnte für die Beschichtung, weil dabei gleichzeitig das alte Lack entfernt wird. Normalerweise macht man sowas auf Metallische und stabilere Oberflächen. 
Also so zumindest meinte das mein Bekannter. 

Mit der Vorstellung werde ich glaub ich mal im Photo-Bearbeitungsprogramm mir ne Vorlage basteln um zu sehen obs umsetzbar ist.


----------



## mara174 (28. November 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> argh... ich sollte mal lesen was ich schreibe
> 
> Ich meinte dass die Oberfläche zu weich sein könnte für die Beschichtung, weil dabei gleichzeitig das alte Lack entfernt wird. Normalerweise macht man sowas auf Metallische und stabilere Oberflächen.
> Also so zumindest meinte das mein Bekannter.
> ...



Ach so, gut, denke das kann gut sein.

Und wenn du es "normal" lackieren lässt?
Selber machen ist zwar günstig aber nicht ganz einfach....

Oder hast du darin Übung?


----------



## MelleD (28. November 2011)

Mh, mein Freund hat seine Gabel auch umgepulvert in mattschwarz, ging ohne Probleme... Das einzigst blöde ist, dass die Krone meistens nicht mitgepulvert wird, die musste dann selbst lackieren (obwohl seine Krone auch mattschwarz war *kopfkratz*). 
Frag mal einfach den "Khujand", der ist da echt gut drin (nein, ich werde nicht von ihm bezahlt dafür).


----------



## Senshisan (28. November 2011)

Also etwas selber lackieren habe ich noch nie  da hab ich wirklich schiss dass es in die Hose geht.

@ Melle, danke für die Info! Also wenns doch klappt wär' das super! Ich frag ma dein Freund wie er das macht und was er dafür haben will


----------



## at021971 (30. November 2011)

www.maxx.de Bikes in Rosenheim pulvert nicht nur seine eigenen Bikes, sonderen auch im Kundenauftrag Rahmen und Anbauteile in beliebiger Farbe. Preise kannst Du der folgenden Seite entnehmen. http://www.maxx.de/de/pulverbeschichtung/pulverbeschichtung_fahrrad.html

Das beim Pulvern obligatorische Einbrennen kann aber die Führungsbuchsen beschädigen, so dass man diese ggf. austauschen muß. Wäre dem so, könnte es durchaus sein, dass eine neue Tauchrohreinheit, so es sie in der gewünschter Farbe gibt, günstiger kommt.

Auch Kalle Nicolai soll vergleichbaren Service anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (1. Dezember 2011)

So, das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Lebensgefährtin ist dann auch schon mal fertig. Ganz stolz, würde ich es ihr am liebsten schon morgen in die Hand drücken - aber dann stehe ich am 24.12. etwas blöd da. Und da es ja eh die nächste Zeit nur regnen soll...

Knapp über 8400 Gramm sind ganz ordentlich. Der Sattel ist halt verflucht schwer, aber eine leichtere Alternative gibt es leider nicht. Auch der Spacerturm lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Muss halt alles bequem sein.


----------



## Veloce (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Queenie in  Tarnfarbe .


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Dezember 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> So, das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Lebensgefährtin ist dann auch schon mal fertig. Ganz stolz, würde ich es ihr am liebsten schon morgen in die Hand drücken - aber dann stehe ich am 24.12. etwas blöd da. Und da es ja eh die nächste Zeit nur regnen soll...
> ....................
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1023260


Gratuliere, sieht wirklich schön aus, da wird Deine Freundin bestimmt einen Luftsprung vor Freude machen!
Nur der Sattel, da gebe ich Dir Recht....  Von Aliante gibt es doch schöne und bequeme Sättel, auch speziell für Frauen.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Dezember 2011)

..... is auch iwie ´n märchen , dass frauen spezielle sättel brauchen ..


----------



## wildbiker (4. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich auch so... Hatte zwar mal einen Damensattel, bin mit dem nie so richtig klar gekommen. Bester Sattel den ich aufm Helius derzeit fahr ist der Selle Italia Flite Classic...


----------



## Wastelino (4. Dezember 2011)

Den Sattel hatte sie bisher gefahren und will ihn absolut nicht mehr hergeben - da konnte ich sie bis heute von nichts anderem überzeugen. Da diese Sattelthematik ja auch immer so eine ErFAHRungssache ist, will ich sie da auch gar nicht zu einem anderen Sattel drängen. Es hat immerhin drei Anläufe benötigt, bis sie sagte: "Der ist es!" 
Auch wenn ich persönlich ihn nicht schön finde, warum in diesem Falle Bewährtes aufgeben und ein Risiko eingehen? Hauptsache sie fühlt sich wohl und das Fahren macht ihr Spaß. Was ich da gern hätte, wollte oder würde ist da uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati318 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Den Sattel hatte sie bisher gefahren und will ihn absolut nicht mehr hergeben - da konnte ich sie bis heute von nichts anderem überzeugen. Da diese Sattelthematik ja auch immer so eine ErFAHRungssache ist, will ich sie da auch gar nicht zu einem anderen Sattel drängen. Es hat immerhin drei Anläufe benötigt, bis sie sagte: "Der ist es!"
> Auch wenn ich persönlich ihn nicht schön finde, warum in diesem Falle Bewährtes aufgeben und ein Risiko eingehen? Hauptsache sie fühlt sich wohl und das Fahren macht ihr Spaß. Was ich da gern hätte, wollte oder würde ist da uninteressant.



Zu der Sattelthematik kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich habe etliche Anläufe gebraucht und vom SQ Lab über Look IN Sättel alles probiert. Letzten Endes fühle ich mir nur auf meinen Fizik wohl und werde den auch nicht mehr so schnell hergeben... Übrigens schickes Radl hast du da deiner Frau aufgebaut....und das Gewicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LG Kati


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

...die meisten männer würden die bikes , die sie ihren freundinnen aufbauen , NIE selber fahren ... wieso nur ..???


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd aber auch nicht mit allen Bikes rumfahren wollen, die sich andere Frauen so aussuchen. Lieber ein bißl einen uncoolen Sattel wie Popo-Aua, oder?


----------



## MelleD (5. Dezember 2011)

Das definitiv  
Finds auch immer im Fotoalbum lustig, da sind se am Rummeckern über die Sattelstellung... wenn der-/diejenige so fahren kann, bitte.
Ich dreh doch nicht meinen Sattel, nur weil ich nen Foto davon machen möchte...


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

nicht .... ?????


----------



## MelleD (5. Dezember 2011)

Es mag sicherlich den einen oder anderen geben, ich aber nicht 
Nee, kommt mir net inne Tüte!


----------



## Wastelino (5. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...die meisten männer würden die bikes , die sie ihren freundinnen aufbauen , NIE selber fahren ... wieso nur ..???


 
Von wegen! Ihr Rad würde ich sofort nehmen, wenn es eine Nummer größer wäre und eben einen anderen Sattel hätte. Ich habe da lieber etwas schmales und hartes (Tune Speedneedle) - aber das ist halt bei jedem anders.


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein erstes Fully, gestern fertig geworden 

Ein custommade Cube AMS WLS (mir ist Männlein oder Weiblein egal, aber die Grösse passt bei mir wie A.. auf Eimer), dafür fahr ich mit nem Männersattel, ein Alias von Spezialized.

Hab alles vom alten Bike verwenden können, bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Steuersatz.

Getauscht wird noch die Federgabel gegen eine Reba


----------



## blutlache (6. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... is auch iwie ´n märchen , dass frauen spezielle sättel brauchen ..



*Bei Dir könnt ich mir das schon vorstellen, das Du ohne Sattel fährst..
*


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2011)

wer zu blöd ist , draussen mit 2 "s"zu schreiben  , sollte sich über andere sachen gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann sind wir mal froh, daß es mit ´ß´geschrieben wird...


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2011)

nein
beides 
anne bist du´s ??????


----------



## MarkusL (12. Dezember 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist halt verflucht schwer, aber eine leichtere Alternative gibt es leider nicht.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1023254
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1023260


Nicht nur schwer, sondern auch hässlich.
Meine Frau ist diese Saison 130.000 Hm mit einem SLR XP mit 190g gefahren und hat keine Probleme damit.
Ich mußte sie am Anfang auch überzeugen, daß "einmal mit dem Daumen drücken" keine Aussage über die Bequemlichkeit eines Sattels zuläßt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Dezember 2011)

Toll, dann hat deine Frau Glück, dass ihr Hintern auf den Sattel passt, andere Hintern passen halt auf andere Sättel. Offensichtlich hatte Wastelinos Frau ja auch schon diverse andere Sättel probiert. Wenn´s so einfach wär, würde ja ein Sattelmodell genügen und jeder Hersteller bräuchte nur noch kopieren. Ausserdem machen die leichten Flite Sättel dermaßen blaue Flecken, wenn man hinter den Sattel geht, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.


----------



## MarkusL (12. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ausserdem machen die leichten Flite Sättel dermaßen blaue Flecken, wenn man hinter den Sattel geht, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.


Komisch, bin von 1991 bis 2003 Flite gefahren, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ist halt auch schon lange her...
Weiß jetzt aber, warum das hier "Ladies only" heißt. Bin schon wieder weg!


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

von sich auf andere zu schließen passt noch nicht mal in ein Men only oder Mixed Forum, das passt eher in ein "ich alleine im Keller vorm Spiegel" Forum


----------



## Wastelino (12. Dezember 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Nicht nur schwer, sondern auch hässlich.
> Meine Frau ist diese Saison 130.000 Hm mit einem SLR XP mit 190g gefahren und hat keine Probleme damit.
> Ich mußte sie am Anfang auch überzeugen, daß "einmal mit dem Daumen drücken" keine Aussage über die Bequemlichkeit eines Sattels zuläßt.


 
Wie ich schon schrieb und Pfadfinderin richtig bemerkte, hatte Sie schon verschiedene Sättel getestet. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich ihr einen toll aussehenden und schnittigen Sattel montiere, auf dem sie dann nicht sitzen kann.
Es ist (ab Weihnachten) IHR Bike und einzig SIE wird entscheiden wie der Sattel sein soll. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn ihr etwas anzudrehen, von dem ich zwar überzeugt bin, ihr es aber nicht gefällt. Das Ende vom Lied wird dann sein, dass sie keinen Spaß damit hat und das Rad in der Ecke verstaubt.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll 

So habt ihr beide Spaß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2011)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb und Pfadfinderin richtig bemerkte, hatte Sie schon verschiedene Sättel getestet. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich ihr einen toll aussehenden und schnittigen Sattel montiere, auf dem sie dann nicht sitzen kann.
> Es ist (ab Weihnachten) IHR Bike und einzig SIE wird entscheiden wie der Sattel sein soll. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn ihr etwas anzudrehen, von dem ich zwar überzeugt bin, ihr es aber nicht gefällt. Das Ende vom Lied wird dann sein, dass sie keinen Spaß damit hat und das Rad in der Ecke verstaubt.



...und überhaupt: Wenn sie drauf sitzt, sieht man ihn ja nimmer, oder? 
Wenn der Focus auf nem schönen Sattel ist, ist das ja wohl eher was für ein Poser-Bike  Würde mal in dem Fall sagen, form follows function


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

mein neustes hässliches Entlein 




der Dreck an den Anbauteilen stammt leider noch vom Vorgänger-Rad. Zum Putzen war keine Zeit vor dem Aufbau 
Das hier durfte bisher nur mal kurz im Innenhof an die Luft. Hoffentlich ändert sich das heute abend!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Dezember 2011)

Ersteinmal Gratulation zum neuen Rad.
Das ist doch Dein kleines Neues Rad für techn. Sachen, oder?
Vielleicht liegts auch nur an der Kamerperspektive,
kannst Du die Sattelstütze komplett versenken, um den Vorteil des flachen Rahmens zu erhalten?
Und sehen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel nur so flach aus oder sind sie eher bergablastig?
Sag mal Länge Oberrohr und Länge Kettenstreben sowie Radstand, bittää 

Und senfgelb ist auch mal eine interessante Farbe.... 

Weil mir ja so Geometrievergleiche Spaß machen, lege ich mal mit meinem kleinen Spaßrad (allerdings nur von der Stange) vor:

Bergamont Kiez Team:
 [FONT="]Rahmengröße                                                38                    [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Sitzrohrlänge A                                          375 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Oberrohrlänge parallel B     565 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Oberrohrlänge horizontal B*   585 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Kettenstrebenlänge C                       410 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Steuerrohrlänge D                                   105 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Lenkwinkel E                                                     69° [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Sitzwinkel F                                                         72° [/FONT]
    [FONT="]Tretlager Absenkung H                   22 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Radstand K                                                       1060 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Überstandshöhe L                                  722 [/FONT]

Und natürlich das Photi dazu:







Grüße!


----------



## zimtsternchen (14. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## idworker (14. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> mein neustes hässliches Entlein



a bisserl klein kommt's schon rüber.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2011)

find´ich auch - und die endlos  lange stütze sieht gewöhnungsbed. aus .... farbe gefällt !


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. Dezember 2011)

das Ragley ist sehr sehr Geil 
nur der Rahmenbauer hätte die Ausfallenden oder besser gesagt das Rahmendreieck hinten ein bißchen besser machen können also klare Linien wären Perfekt gewesen mMn 
ansonsten Top Aufbau und Spaß Geo wie ich finde 
viel Spaß mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ersteinmal Gratulation zum neuen Rad.
> Das ist doch Dein kleines Neues Rad für techn. Sachen, oder?
> Vielleicht liegts auch nur an der Kamerperspektive,
> kannst Du die Sattelstütze komplett versenken, um den Vorteil des flachen Rahmens zu erhalten?
> ...



Danke 
Genau das ist es.
Dass die Stütze etwas lang ist, liegt nicht nur an der Kameraperspektive. Der Sattelauszug geht sich mit 410mm Stütze gerade so aus, dass ich für Touren eine bequeme Sitzposition habe. Ganz versenken kann ich die Stütze so natürlich nicht im 14'' (35 cm) Sitzrohr 
Auf Tour hab ich also abgesehen vom kürzeren Oberrohr keinen "Vorteil" zum 16'' Rahmen. Brauch ich auch nicht, die 410mm sind mir im Nomalfall kurz genug. Zum Rumspielen kommt dann halt einfach eine gekürzte Stütze rein, die ich dann zwar nicht mehr auf eine komfortable Tret-Position ausziehen kann, aber dafür komplett versenken. Die Lyrik lässt sich mittels U-Turn von 160mm auf 115mm versenken, was den Lenkwinkel dann auch schnell "spielfreudiger" macht.

Lenkwinkel wird von Ragley mit 67° im Sag bzw. 65° ohne Sag angegeben. Sitzwinkel 73° (0.5° flacher als der Winkel am 16'' Rahmen)
(effektive) Oberrohrlänge 572 mm
Steuerrohr 115 mm
Kettenstreben 425 mm
Tretlager-Absenkung 25 mm
Radstand... 1053 mm (? pi mal Daumen schnell gerechnet, ich mess es lieber mal am realen Objekt nach heute abend  ?)

Mit deiner Einschätzung, dass das Ding eher abfahrtsorientiert ist, hast du völlig recht. So soll es auch sein. Letztenendes soll es eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein, mit der man noch ordentlich Trails heizen kann, aber die auch mit wenigen Modifikationen (kurze Stütze/Gabel traveln) als Übungsobjekt beim Spielen im Stadtwald herhalten soll... und die dann von der Geometrie her auch gleich recht nah dran ist am "realen" Trail-Bike, also den Fullys. Vom ersten kurzen Eindruck beim Draufsitzen könnte das gelungen sein. Ob es wirklich taugt, muss sich erst noch beweisen 
Im Uphill wird's wahrscheinlich auch keine Rakete sein, wie sein 16'' Vorgänger es war. Aber wenn ich mir die Geo von deinem Kiez anschaue, dürftest du da wahrscheinlich noch mehr "leiden" 
So ein ultrakurzes Steuerrohr und kurze Kettenstreben könnten mir aber auch gefallen... nur dann wär's halt schon wieder zu unterschiedlich von den Fullys. Man kann nicht alles haben!

@blutbuche
von der Optik her ist's echt kein Knaller mit der dünnen langen Stütze, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Form follows function!

@Freirider
Bremsaufnahme an der Ketten- statt an der Sitzstrebe finde ich prinzipiell eine gute Idee... damit zusammenhängend eben die seltsame Biegung der Sitzstreben. Somit lässt sich die Sitzstrebe eigentlich etwas filigraner dimensionieren, was dem Komfort zugute kommen müsste. Am Bagger hat das auch ganz gut hingehauen. Aber wenn ich mir den Klotz von Sitzstreben am Troof anschaue, habe ich meine Zweifel, ob das noch irgendeinen Komfort-Zweck erfüllt, oder hier nicht doch nur ein Design-Gag ist


----------



## mangolassi (14. Dezember 2011)

Spiel & Spaß Bikes mit komplett versenkbaren Thompson Stützen








Beides 16" 
Geo: beim roten 584 Oberrohr, 66° Lenkwinkel, 108 mm Steuerrohr
das blaue: 578 Oberrohr, nicht ganz so flach, 100 mm Steuerrohr


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Das rote sieht ja mal sehr interessant aus.
Sag doch mal bitte mehr dazu 
(Hersteller/Modell/Federweg hinten/wie fährt es sich ...?)


----------



## mangolassi (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist das http://www.xprezo.ca/ Gamjam, von dem ich hier irgendwo vor einem halben Jahr schon mal geschwärmt habe. Nach 5 Monaten war es dann endlich soweit. 
Laut Dämpferhub und Übersetzungsverhältnis kommen ziemlich genau 113 mm Ferderweg raus. 140 vorne sind empfohlen.

Anfangs dachte ich, ich gewöhne mich nie daran. Mir ist immer das Vorderrad weggerutscht, ich habs auf den flachen Lenkwinkel geschoben. Hatte allerdings auch die Gabel noch nicht so richtig getunt (Luftfeder, dünneres Öl). 
Nach dem ersten Mal auf einer flowigen, sprung- und anliegerlastigen Strecke waren wir dann Freunde. (Bei uns ist es eher steil, technisch und rutschig.)
Ich bin immer fasziniert, wie tief man den Schwerpunkt mit dem Ding bekommt. Durch das tiefe Oberrohr kann ich mich richtig klein machen, Kinnbügel fast auf dem Vorbau und um die Kurven fräsen.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

ach, jetzt erinner ich mich. Hab den Rahmen gar nicht erkannt im aufgebauten Zustand 
Also dein Fazit ist, dass das Bike eher was für flowig-schnelle Sachen ist, hab ich das richtig interpretiert? 
(ich steh eigentlich auch eher auf technisch/steil... ein flacher, aber nicht zu flacher Lenkwinkel kommt mir da aber meistens ziemlich gelegen)


----------



## mangolassi (14. Dezember 2011)

Auf langsam, verblockt und technisch steh ich eben nicht so. Von daher kann ich es schwer sagen. Dafür würde ich die Gabel runterdrehen, dann geht es sicher besser. Es ist halt schon recht lang.
Steile, schnelle Sachen wo es ordentlich rumpelt sind eher meins und die gehen gut damit, wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat.
Das Vertrauen zum Bike kam halt erst auf dem schnellen Flowtrail auf, aber inzwischen komme ich überall gut zurecht damit.
Ich wollte ein kleines Spassbike für Bike-Park-Ballerstrecken, weil 200mm Federweg da meistens Overkill sind und das Hardtail so auf die Oberschenkel geht (ausserdem wird man immer mitleidig angestarrt) und dafür taugt es wahrscheinlich auch am besten. Spitzkehren gehen etwa so gut wie mit der Boxxer, aber vielleicht liegt das auch an mir.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Hm, ok, langer Radstand ist schon nicht gerade förderlich für enge Sachen, da hast du recht. 
Mit der Gewöhnung an "lang" und "flach" ging es mir letztens mit dem 901 so. Was hab ich geflucht, als ich den Schlitten mal nach langer Zeit auf steiler Stellung auf ganz "flach" gestellt habe! Mittlerweile mag ich's sogar und lass es jetzt auch vorerst wieder so (ok, nicht auf ganz flach, aber auf der Mittelstellung). Der erste Eindruck ist halt manchmal doch nicht der Entscheidende, manches braucht auch ein bisschen Zeit.

So ein "flaches" Trailbike mit wenig progressivem Federweg reizt mich aber schon seit einiger Zeit. Das Nukeproof Mega ist ja auch so ein Kandidat. Auf das, was Cotic da aus dem Hut zauber will, bin ich auch schon gespannt. Einzig mit den derzeit so modernen tiefen Tretlagern werde ich auch nach einigen Versuchen irgendwie nicht warm


----------



## mangolassi (14. Dezember 2011)

Hehe, für mich ist die mittlere Position beim 901 auch schon flach. Ich hab auch erst letztens von fast ganz steil umgestellt.
Mit dem tiefen Tretlager wird langsam besser, nachdem es einmal Kurbel, Pedal, Zeh und eine Gelenkkapsel gekostet hat, setze ich jetzt selterner auf und bleibe dabei auf dem Bike.
Tja, das Cotic. Vielleicht habe ich ja bis es draussen ist wieder Bedarf und Platz für noch ein Bike. Mein Freund hat sich das Banshee Spitfire geholt, das macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Jetzt hat er einmal nicht das gleiche Bike wie ich, aber immerhin so ähnlich wie es nur geht. Oder GT Distortion, wenn es den Rahmen einzeln gäb.


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin. 
Ich hoffe sie freut sich.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Dezember 2011)

@Ponch:
BESTIMMT !!!!! 
Lapierre baut einfach geile Bikes!! Würde mir auch noch gefallen, aber zu meinem hat es nur a bißerl mehr Federweg. Das bringts nicht  
Aber sieht sehr sehr schön aus!! 
Wünsche ihr viel Spass damit 
(so einen Freund hätte ich auch gerne, der mich mit so einem klasse Bike beschenkt!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. Dezember 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> das Ragley ist sehr sehr Geil
> nur der Rahmenbauer hätte die Ausfallenden oder besser gesagt *das Rahmendreieck* hinten ein bißchen besser machen können also klare Linien wären Perfekt gewesen mMn...



Da muss ich aber zustimmen. Die Farbe ist selten! Finde ich cool.



mangolassi schrieb:


> Spiel & Spaß Bikes mit komplett versenkbaren Thompson Stützen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das blaue habe ich schon in dem ein oder anderen Bild entdeckt. finde ich fesch und schick


----------



## LaCarolina (14. Dezember 2011)

@ ponch 

Klasse, brauchst nur noch die Sattelnase absenken, sie wird es Dir danken


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Dezember 2011)

@ Ponch
Da kann sie sich ja nur freuen 

@ Scylla und Mangolassi
Merci für die Maße und Erklärungen. Spannende Bikes, das rote Ganjam sieht interessant aus. Man müßte mal so ein Forumstreffen machen, wo man sich mit so eher seltenen Bikes austauscht, sie ausprobiert (natürlich vorsichtig, nix kaputt macht). 
Wobei ich noch nicht soweit bin wie Ihr und mir ein Rad selbst aufbaue, da fehlen mir auch die Kenntnisse und zudem erliege ich gern den Verlockungen des günstigen und bequemen Gesamtpackets 

Ich verstehe Deinen Ansatz Scylla, daß Dein Spaßbike ähnlich Deinem Trailbike sein soll, sodaß Du alles 1 zu 1 umsetzen kannst. Wobei ich es interessant finde zwei von der Geometrie usw. unterschiedliche Räder zu haben, zu lernen wie unterschiedlich sie zu fahren sind.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben poste ich dann mal mein neues "Big Bike" (so nennt man das wohl ), da ich mein Bionicon Supershuttle nach über 8000 km verkauft habe mußte adäquater Ersatz her und ich erlag einem sehr günstigen Angebot und erfüllt mir meinen Traum vom Ironwood (16,3 kg ), das ich schon damals kaufen wollte, mich aber nicht traute - ich weiß, völlig überpowert, werde ich nie ausnutzen 
Aber nach den vielen Kilometern Hardtail dieses Jahr macht die fluffige Sänfte "saumäßig" Spaß! Und nach wie vor finde ich die Geometrieverstellung klasse, Du saust den Hang runter, dann kommen ein paar enge Spitzkehren, schwupp die Gabel reingefahren, es läßt sich um die Ecke zirkeln, Gabel raus und weiter gehts ... ganz zu schweigen vom Hochstrampeln mit "Gabel rein und Dämpfer raus".

Gibt leider noch kaum Bilder davon:






Grüße!


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2011)

@Votec

Glückwunsch zum "Neuen" 
Ich muss zugeben, ich wusste gar nicht, dass Bionicon noch ein Modell über dem Supershuttle hat  Man lernt ja nie aus. 
Jetzt bist du also auch in der ü180 mm Klasse angelangt . So ein bisschen "overpowered" unterwegs zu sein macht doch schon manchmal Laune. Geht mir ja mit dem 901 nicht anders. Was die meisten Leute unter "artgerechtem" Einsatz von so einem Bike ansehen, also Bikepark-Shreddern, mach ich mit meinem schon lang nicht mehr. Ich steh eh nicht so auf Mörder-Drops etc. 
Merkst du einen argen Unterschied zum Supershuttle? Und hast du dich sofort dran gewöhnt? Ich hab schon ein bisschen Zeit gebraucht, bis ich den vielen "Plüsch" unterm Hintern unter Kontrolle hatte. Vor allem. wenn du länger Hardtail gefahren bist, war's doch wahrscheinlich schon erst mal ein ziemlicher Kulturschock, oder? 

Mit den mehreren unterschiedlichen Geometrien hast du recht, das kann schon sehr spannend sein! Ich hab ja auch länger an einem "richtigen" Spiel-Bike (Trial oder Dört) rumüberlegt, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. So viel Zeit hab ich gar nicht, alles auszuprobieren, was ich will. Deswegen hab ich halt die Priorität darauf gelegt, auf dem Trail mit den richtigen Bikes besser werden zu wollen, statt was "ganz anderes" auszuprobieren... weil wenn's drauf ankommt bei großen und anspruchsvollen Touren nehm ich halt doch am liebsten ein Fully.

@"Forumstreffen"
Gute Idee! Das Ladies-Only-Treffen gibt's ja eh dieses Jahr wieder, oder?
Ich versuch, dieses Jahr mal wieder dabei zu sein! Dann könnte ja jede ihr "seltsamstes" Rad mitbringen, und man kann Abends mal wild rumprobieren...


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Votec
> 
> Glückwunsch zum "Neuen"
> ..............................
> ...



 Vielen Dank und
Klasse Idee! 

Das Supershuttle bin ich ohnehin schon fluffig gefahren, nur war es noch die erste Generation und hat vorn keine Steckachse, den schmalen und weichen Hinterbau, d.h. keine 2,5er Schwalbe möglich und ich fand das Rad recht weich obwohl es komplett auch schon 15 kg wog. Hätte man natürlich optimieren können. Bionicon bietet zwar die neue Gabel mit Steckachse, einen neuen Hinterbau etc. an aber dann wären mir ja die Argument fürs Ironwood ausgegangen 

Es fährt sich natürlich etwas stelziger als das SuperS, das Tretlager ist höher, es ist ja vielleicht auch etwas altmodischer als die neuen Big Bikes anderer Firmen. Dafür fährt es sehr präzise und das Luftfahrwerk mit der traumhaften USD-Gabel spricht sehr fein an, fährt sich wie meine Enduro (die mit Motor ). Es will ständig irgenwo rüber und runter, nur ich hab´noch Schiß Zudem habe ich jetzt ein Rad in Gr. M, das SuperS war in verspieltem S, wobei die Bionicon SuperS und Ironwood Räder vom Oberrohr recht kurz bauen und das Sattelrohr vom Neuen ist nur 15mm höher als jenes vom Supershuttle in S. Gemessen: Oberrohr 560mm , Sattelrohr 430mm, für ein M recht klein.

Genug geschwafelt Grüße!


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genug geschwafelt



yep! 

hab noch ein Bild vom Troof im "Spiel-Setup" gemacht...


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> yep!
> 
> hab noch ein Bild vom Troof im "Spiel-Setup" gemacht...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1029001



So gefällt es mir richtig gut


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Dezember 2011)

Sabber  gefällt mir immer mehr je öfter ich es sehe egal welches Setup


----------



## idworker (15. Dezember 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Sabber  gefällt mir immer mehr je öfter ich es sehe egal welches Setup



genau das wollte ich gerade schreiben
very nice.... ich glaube ich bestell mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (15. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> yep!
> 
> hab noch ein Bild vom Troof im "Spiel-Setup" gemacht...






Jetzt verstehe ich dein Bike


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Dezember 2011)

coole Farbe  Schööön 70er


----------



## 00helga (17. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> coole Farbe  Schööön 70er



dito! auf dem ding würden sich PRIL-blumen hervorragend machen


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> dito! auf dem ding würden sich PRIEL-blumen hervorragend machen



 lustige idee!


----------



## susanne_krebs (20. Dezember 2011)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Begleiter, hier mit frisch montierter Kurbel und neuen Rädern




Das Cube ist wirklich richtig schön 

Ich beneide dich, ich muss mich mit einem alten POISON abquälen


----------



## 00helga (22. Dezember 2011)

*trommelwirbel*






Seit genau einer Woche bin ich stolz verheiratet! Genau, mit dem wunderschönen TR 450 da! Durfte es letzten Sonntag sogar schon einmal im Wald testen und Miiaaaauu, der heiße Feger geht gut ab und ist mega wendig! Ich bin verliebt, verliebt, verliebt!  Ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf die Saison 2012!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (22. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> lustige idee!



 ich finde farblich wär das der knüller!


----------



## Nuala (22. Dezember 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> *trommelwirbel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!!!


----------



## zimtsternchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schickes TR450!

Hier mein neuer Traum in Silber/Purple zum Spaß haben  Ein Propain Spindrift ll.


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2011)

interessanter Hinterbau 
Ich hab gerade ein bisschen gebraucht, um zu kapieren, wie das funktionieren soll!


----------



## idworker (24. Dezember 2011)

hier mal eins von meinen vielen:


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2011)

das ghost is nett , wobei es vorn´recht "massiv" aussieht und das die gesamtoptik stört - n.M ...


----------



## MelleD (24. Dezember 2011)

Propain  *Sabber* 
Traumhaft schön.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, eigentlich wollte ich das kleine Würfelchen dem geplanten neuen Selbstbau-Projekt opfern, aber ich hab´s dann doch nicht übers Herz bekommen und ihm stattdessen ein paar neue Teile spendiert 

Hier mal mein schwarzes Würfelchen mit ein paar Veränderungen...





.... die neuen Teile kamen gestern (Heiligabend) mit der Post  

- ein Paar Sixpack - Icon - AL - Plattform-Pedale in Rot
- ein neuer Truativ - Husselfelt Riserbar Lenker
und gegen einschlafende Finger:
- ein Satz Ergon GA1 Griffe


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2011)

- die pedale !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> - die pedale !!!



Guck mal, Kati, weil du doch so ein Grün-Fan bist 
...die gibts auch in deiner Lieblingsfarbe 

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Peda...ack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale-2011::23980.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Dezember 2011)

ja, ich hab die in Grün, die sind toll!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2011)

...ich weiss , aber dieses grün passt leider weder zum kleinen frosch , noch zum grossen , noch zur kröte ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Dezember 2011)

apropos grün 

Stumpi-Update! Neue Laufräder, neue Sattelstütze, neues Gewicht, ca. 12,3 - 12,5 kg, die Waage kann sich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2012)

Huuuuuiiii, ist das mal ein feines Stumpi  und soooo schöne Pedale   (die kenn ich doch... nur meine sind rot )


----------



## MelleD (4. Januar 2012)

Schick, gefällt mir gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2012)

das macht auch richtig Laune  Leider konnte ich die Laufräder noch nicht probefahren, obwohl sie seit Weihnachten montiert sind


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

@melle : bikemarkt : race face atlas in lila ... nur so nebenbei


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2012)




----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2012)

oooh, das sieht wirklich guuut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> oooh, das sieht wirklich guuut aus



 schöön geworden!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


>


Da sieht man mal wieder dass einfach schwarz mit ein bisschen farbe einfach am besten aussieht 
Vor allem kommt das gold-gelb vom rahmen richtig gut raus 
Sieht einfach alles harmonisch is - perfekt so wie es ist


----------



## Veloce (14. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


>



nett   !

Bist du mit den Stahlfedern zufrieden ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Januar 2012)

Die Stahlfeder hab ich getauscht, kann ich also nicht beurteilen!


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2012)

@Frau Rauscher
sieht im Wald noch viel besser aus. Gefällt mir, das schwarz/gelb


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2012)

...endlich fertig , das ams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (16. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @melle : bikemarkt : race face atlas in lila ... nur so nebenbei


 
Habsch doch schon nen lila Lenker  
Sixpack Menace.
Aber lieben Dank


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2012)

naja , dann wär´ne lila kurbel dazu doch gut ...


----------



## Menuett (16. Januar 2012)

@Frau Rauscher
Echt super schön geworden das Speiseeis, mir gefällt die "Brezelform" von dem Rad irgendwie sehr gut  
Wie fährt es sich so mit der Rubber Queen ?


----------



## Radlwast (19. Januar 2012)

So dann zeige ich meines auch mal her.
Hab schon ein paar dinge verändert, aber wenn mal wieder Geld übrig is gehts weiter!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Januar 2012)

schöne Farbe! Da bekomme ich direkt Schoki-Hunger!


----------



## Radlwast (19. Januar 2012)

Danke! nennt sich glaub ich Cola brown. Aber Cola is ja auch Süß


----------



## smokerider (25. Januar 2012)

Hier Mein Core vor seinem Umbau! Die Gabel im Hintergrund hab ich noch auf 130mm hochgetravelt...







Und hier danach...






Und so ist es heute...


----------



## Flat_Jenny (4. Februar 2012)

Hey ladies. hier sind meine babys

das alte:




das neue <3 <3 <3 <3:
http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/olBHM0YRk2.jpg


----------



## Matzell (5. Februar 2012)

Meins  es taugt mir auch mit 3fach kurbel...Keine Problemem mit gehabt bisher


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2012)

matzell : LO !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMuffinMan (8. Februar 2012)

@Flat Jenny 

das Cube gefällt mir!


----------



## wildbiker (8. Februar 2012)

Find das Ibis saugeil...


----------



## Matzell (8. Februar 2012)

jaaa ist falsch rein gerutscht  wollte eigentlich in einem anderen Posten. war aber zu spät und Löschen ist hier ja iwie auch nix zu Lesen von.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (8. Februar 2012)

Das Ibis ist natürlich auch ne Augenweide!


----------



## AnniK (15. Februar 2012)

Cool also das Lilane gefällt mir besonders, meins ist so langweilig schwarz, aber ich steh drauf


----------



## JAY-L (16. Februar 2012)

Matzell schrieb:


> Meins  es taugt mir auch mit 3fach kurbel...Keine Problemem mit gehabt bisher



Das IBIS ist super!


----------



## mara174 (17. Februar 2012)

AnniK schrieb:


> Cool also das Lilane gefällt mir besonders, meins ist so langweilig schwarz, aber ich steh drauf



Hey schwarz ist doch nicht langweilig, ist das Beste!

Und man kann es ja optisch noch bisschen aufpeppen wie wir unsere:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36903701"]Radon Center Bonn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2012)

!!!


----------



## MissGin (18. Februar 2012)

Hey Ladies, mein neuer Weggefährte für 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Februar 2012)

Schlammschlacht! 

Jetzt mit kurzem Vorbau, breitem Lenker (750), fährt sich gleich viel agiler


----------



## mara174 (20. Februar 2012)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hey Ladies, mein neuer Weggefährte für 2012



Sieht mal fetzig aus! 


(Obwohl ich mich mit den Rundungen an nem Bike NOCH nicht richtig anfreunden kann...)



Was mir auch auffällt: es gibt hier im Ladies Bereich sehr viele Freeride/Downhill Bikes-find' ich cool!


----------



## MissGin (20. Februar 2012)

@mara: vielen Dank  

Ich liebe die ganzen geschwungenen Rahmen im Moment. Vielleicht freundest du dich damit ja auch noch an  Aber es gibt ja auch genug andere schöne Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2012)

Meine Beiden:


der Hirsch und die Hornisse


----------



## mara174 (21. Februar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Meine Beiden:
> 
> 
> der Hirsch und die Hornisse



ð

Sag mal, was sind das fÃ¼r schicke LaufrÃ¤der an deiner "Hornet"?


----------



## Martina H. (21. Februar 2012)

... das sind ganz einfach XT Naben mit Mavic 319 ... waren an dem Bike, das ich für die Hornisse geschlachtet habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (25. Februar 2012)

Geselle mein neues auch mal dazu


----------



## Honigblume (25. Februar 2012)

Ein schickes Rad, wäre es bei mir auch fast geworden.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2012)

Und passend zu den Vorhängen - oder anders herum? 
Gratuliere zum neuen Rad!


----------



## Katinka87 (26. Februar 2012)

Danke ....hehe mit den Vorhängen war keine Absicht


----------



## scarecrow (5. März 2012)

Das ist meine Errungenschaft von letztem Jahr.

Hoffe dieses Jahr geht es öfters in den Wald


----------



## Kampa (5. März 2012)

Hab mir gedacht, nach der kurzen Vorstellung im Begrüßungsfred hier ein wenig "Butter bei de Fische"

Alles nix aufregendes eher solide aber dafür gut für die jeweiligen Zwecke zu fahren. (RR in "Winter - und Sommerausstattung")

Obwohl der Crosser (Aufgebaut im Oktober 2011) ist schon ein echt feines Stück geworden (ok der Spacerturm wurde dann ganz schnell abgebaut ;-))  und fährt wie nen Großer 

Gruß
Kampa


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2012)

@scare : jepp, schön . gerade stütze säh besser aus .. greez , bb


----------



## scarecrow (6. März 2012)

@blutbuch...beim nächten Ausritt wird ein besseren Foto gemacht


----------



## Seeanemone (6. März 2012)

Mein neues Baby


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2012)

hui , feines teil !!! welche grösse ? M ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (6. März 2012)

Seeanemone schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby



sehr sehr schick!! Lapierre ist einfach geil und wunderschön!! Gefällt mir!!


----------



## Seeanemone (6. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hui , feines teil !!! welche grösse ? M ?



Danke!  Größe ist S/42.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. März 2012)

schick isser aber, ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme richtung steuerrohr gewandert beim Lappiere ?


----------



## Seeanemone (7. März 2012)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> schick isser aber, ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme richtung steuerrohr gewandert beim Lappiere ?



Wirkt nur so weil der Rahmen so klein ist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2012)

gestern oben im Nebel...





und gestern weiter unten im Matsch  (muss noch was gegen den Kabelsalat unternehmen)


----------



## Silvermoon (11. März 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> .... muss noch was gegen den Kabelsalat unternehmen



Vorschlag: Leitungen einkürzen (gerade die der VR-Bremse scheint mir noch ziemlich lang zu sein) und dann z.B. mit Jagwire S-Haken für Bremsleitungen und Außenhüllen "bändigen" - sieht aufgeräumter aus 

www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25925_S-Haken-fuer-Bremsleitungen-und-Au-enhuellen-.html

... es tun´s aber auch dünnere Kabelbinder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2012)

ja, von diesen S-Haken habe ich hier noch 2... 
und fürs Leitungskürzen warte ich eigentlich nur, dass es mal endlich etwas schöneres wärmeres Bastelwetter gibt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. März 2012)

und fürs Leitungskürzen warte ich eigentlich nur, dass es mal endlich etwas schöneres wärmeres Bastelwetter gibt [/quote]


da würd ich eher fahren


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2012)

*Heute endlich die erste Tour mit dem neuen (selbstaufgebauten) Stereo* 









... das Dauergrinsen hab ich immer noch im Gesicht ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2012)

gelungen?


----------



## scarecrow (13. März 2012)

Sehr schick. Wünsche viel Spaß damit


----------



## lucie (13. März 2012)

Ist noch ein wenig schüchtern, die Hornisse. 




​


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2012)

... ist ja auch noch ganz klein - und zwischen den "dicken Dingern" hier für sie bestimmt beängstigend


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2012)

Aahh, endlich fertig!
Und gut schaut sie aus.


----------



## lucie (13. März 2012)

Danke, ist auch ganz handlich, die Kleine. 

Jetzt bin ich aber auf das gute Stück in XS gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist noch ein wenig schüchtern, die Hornisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man LUCIE!!!!!  Ich warte die ganze Zeit drauf! MEHR ZEIGEN! 

OK - hab die andere Bilder jetzt gefunden im Aufbau-Thread!  SCHÖN!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2012)

@ Silvermoon

Gratuliere! Das Rad/Gabel hätte ich  gern! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## mara174 (14. März 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist noch ein wenig schüchtern, die Hornisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Optik! Die Farbkombi passt gut! Hast auch iwie ein Auge für gute Fotos! Gefallen mir!


----------



## ole88 (14. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=226534&stc=1&d=1331733687


----------



## ole88 (14. März 2012)

mal mein radl geputzt im keller


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber auf das gute Stück in XS gespannt.



Will erst nach der Eurobike ans Werk gehen, jetzt ist Fahrsaison!
(Kann es allerdings doch nicht ganz abwarten, habe den Rahmen diese Woche zum einpressen des Steuersatzes in der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens abgegeben.)

Wenn ich ihn wieder abhole gibt es schon mal ein Foto, auch wenn es hier im Forum schon Fotos von dem Rahmen, wenn auch mit dem alten Aufbau, gibt.


----------



## Honigblume (26. März 2012)




----------



## MarkusL (26. März 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


>


Wenn das deine normale Sattelhöhe ist, ist der Rahmen zu groß.


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

seh´ich auch so .-


----------



## swe68 (26. März 2012)

warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (26. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> warum?



Weil diese Neunmalklugen von sich selbst auf andere schließen, ungeachtet unterschiedlicher körperlicher Voraussetzungen, persönlicher Vorlieben bei der Sitzhaltung und verschiedener Fahrstile. 

Wenn Honigblume sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt, keine Schmerzen hat und fahrtechnisch gut zurecht kommt - wo bitte, ihr Allesbesserwisser, ist dann das Problem? 

Ich bekomme auch oft gesagt, daß meine Rahmen ja "eigentlich" zu klein für mich wären. Und daß an einigen Bikes zu viele Spacer verbaut wären. Aber wer fährt denn MEINE Bikes? WER muß darauf ohne Rückschmerzen sitzen? WER muß sich auf verblockten Trails und Steilabfahrten wohl und sicher auf dem Bike fühlen? ICH! Also ist es auch ganz allein MEIN Ding, wie die Bikes aufgebaut sind - nämlich genau SO, daß es MIR passt.

Mich kotzen solche dummen Sprüche echt an. :kotz:

Fahrt ihr - die General-Kritisierer - die Rahmengrößen, Vorbaulängen, Lenkerhöhen, Spaceranzahl etc., die ihr mögt und mit den ihr klarkommt, und laßt gefälligst das gleiche Recht den anderen.


----------



## wildbiker (26. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Weil diese Neunmalklugen von sich selbst auf andere schließen, ungeachtet unterschiedlicher körperlicher Voraussetzungen, persönlicher Vorlieben bei der Sitzhaltung und verschiedener Fahrstile.
> 
> Wenn Honigblume sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt, keine Schmerzen hat und fahrtechnisch gut zurecht kommt - wo bitte, ihr Allesbesserwisser, ist dann das Problem?
> 
> ...



Danke, endlich mal jm. ders ausspricht...


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

..lasset uns in ehrfurcht verneigen


----------



## swe68 (27. März 2012)

Danke, MissQuax


----------



## Honigblume (27. März 2012)

Bin sehr froh darüber, daß wir alle standardisierte Körper haben die natürlich nicht variieren  von den persönlichen Vorlieben ganz zu schweigen, erwähnen möchte ich den Einsatzzweck vom Rad erst recht nicht.


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Wenn das deine normale Sattelhöhe ist, ist der Rahmen zu groß.


 
Von der Rahmenhöhe auf das Passen oder Nichtpassen eines Rahmens zu schließen ist vollkommen falsch. Was in erster Linie passen muß, ist die Oberrohrlänge und die Position des Bikers über dem Tretlager, so daß bei waagerecht ausgerichteter Kurbel, das Lot von hinter der Kniescheibe auf oder knapp hinter der Pedalachse liegt. Wenn dann noch die Überstandhöhe passt, dann ist die länge des Sitzrohres vollkommen egal.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2012)

Ich kapier auch nicht, was an der Sattelposition verkehrt sein soll, mein Sattel ist auch max. auf Lenkerhöhe und es passt MIR perfekt.
@ Honigblume: Nicht ärgern lassen, das Bike muss DIR Spaß machen und passen.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. März 2012)

Von mir heute frisch für meine Freundin aufgebaut: 







Sie findet es super schön
11,3kg komplett


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2012)

Nur die bunte Reifenbeschriftung stört noch 


Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Von mir heute frisch für meine Freundin aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (30. März 2012)

Das macht ein Spass!   Rahmengrösse L (M war tatsächlich zu klein für mich)


​


----------



## bineee (30. März 2012)

na dann will ich auch mal!


----------



## MarkusL (31. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Weil diese Neunmalklugen...
> 
> ... ihr Allesbesserwisser, ...
> 
> ...


 
MissQuax,
bist Du bei jedem Erstkontakt so freundlich?


----------



## Dr_Stone (31. März 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


>





MarkusL schrieb:


> Wenn das deine normale SattelhÃ¶he ist, ist der Rahmen zu groÃ.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Ergonomie und die KÃ¶rperhaltung auf dem Rad erst mal wichtiger ist? Und ich kann keine Person auf diesem Fahrrad sehen. Somit ist es nicht mÃ¶glich diesen Punkt mit einem standfesten Fundament zu kritisieren.

Bei meinem Rad ist der Sattel auch nicht weiter drauÃen, aber er passt.  Bin ich Abnormal?  
Und solange das Oberrohr nicht im Weg ist, ist doch alles in Ordnung. 




MarkusL schrieb:


> MissQuax,
> bist Du bei jedem Erstkontakt so freundlich?


Wenn sie Recht hat â¦


----------



## MissQuax (1. April 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> MissQuax,
> bist Du bei jedem Erstkontakt so freundlich?



Lieferst du bei jedem Erstkontakt unqualifizierte Kritik ab? 

Wir Mädels haben nichts dagegen, wenn Männer hier im *LADIES ONLY*-Thread gelegentlich mitmischen - aber dann sollte es für uns doch wenigstens hilfreich sein. Wer das nicht hinbekommt, darf gerne mitlesen, sollte sich aber vornehm zurückhalten. 

Aber einmal ist keinmal, du hast noch einen Versuch frei! 

PS: Mein Posting kommt "bissiger" rüber als es gemeint war.


----------



## MissQuax (1. April 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Ergonomie und die Körperhaltung auf dem Rad erst mal wichtiger ist? Und ich kann keine Person auf diesem Fahrrad sehen. Somit ist es nicht möglich diesen Punkt mit einem standfesten Fundament zu kritisieren.
> 
> Bei meinem Rad ist der Sattel auch nicht weiter draußen, aber er passt.  Bin ich Abnormal?
> Und solange das Oberrohr nicht im Weg ist, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (2. April 2012)

Nicht mehr ganz neu  aber nach ein paar Umbauten feinstes Trailwerkzeug :


----------



## vecha (3. April 2012)

Das wird mein Downhillrad...noch im Aufbau aber hauptsache die Farbe stimmt 





Mein Rad um zur Arbeit zu fahren





Mein Freerider (sry für die blöde Quali ^^)


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2012)

vecha schrieb:


> Das wird mein Downhillrad...noch im Aufbau aber hauptsache die Farbe stimmt



Wow ist das ne Farbe...ich bin hin und weg


----------



## Deleted 238506 (9. April 2012)

nup


----------



## chorge (11. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike meiner Freundin... 





...welches natürlich auch bewegt wird!


----------



## desert_fox (19. April 2012)

na, dann will ich mal mein Singlespeed zeigen


----------



## thedifferent82 (25. April 2012)




----------



## waldfeger (27. April 2012)

Hier mein neues Spassbike.


----------



## .Biker. (27. April 2012)




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. April 2012)

Was für eine Sattelüberhöhung 
Bei dem Rahmendreieck wahrscheinlich Größe L, wie groß bist du? So wie das aussieht bräucht ich eine Leiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. April 2012)

Das ist ein 1,95 Meter großer Kerl


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. April 2012)

Mein Gedanke...


----------



## .Biker. (28. April 2012)

Rahmen ist XL / 56cm.
1,95m stimmt. und (leider) auch 95kg

Hab allerdings mittlerweile Avid CR Bremsen dran, statt der Elixir 5.

Die Reverb isr auch weg, da sie mir zu sehr gewippt/geschaucklt hat. Wenn ich richtig in die Pedale getreten habe, hatte ich immer das Gefühl das mir die Stütze nach hinten wegknickt^^.

Jetzt such ich eine robuste Alternative, mit nur 70-100mm Hub. Davon erhoffe ich mir mehr Steifigkeit/Stabilität. Kann mich aber immer noch nicht entscheiden zwischen den üblichen Verdächtigen. Das zulässige Fahrergwicht muss halt auch über 90kg sein.


----------



## mangolassi (28. April 2012)

Da wirst du im Ladies Only Forum vielleicht wenig Hilfe finden. Manche wiegen hier leider nur 55 kg.


----------



## .Biker. (28. April 2012)

Hmm stimmt.

Aber ich glaub kaum das hier eine "leider" 55kg wiegt.


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2012)

waldfeger schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spassbike.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9438533&postcount=1829


----------



## bikefun2009 (30. April 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Wenn das deine normale Sattelhöhe ist, ist der Rahmen zu groß.


Dann dürfte meine Gran Dame es ebenfalls sein




@ Honigblume : Schönes Bike


----------



## Ani (1. Mai 2012)

juhu, mein neuer Rad ist fertig und ich war damit am Wochenende in Beerfelden unterwegs


----------



## MissQuax (1. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> juhu, mein neuer Rad ist fertig und ich war damit am Wochenende in Beerfelden unterwegs



WOW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr hübsch! 
Hätte ich gerne im Origianl bestaunt, hat aber echt nicht gepasst dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2012)

Alutech ist .

Wenn ich nicht bereits ein Schweinderl im Stall stehen hätte, könnte ich beim Fanes schwach werden.


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> juhu, mein neuer Rad ist fertig und ich war damit am Wochenende in Beerfelden unterwegs



hammergeiles radl! 
mach das bloß nicht dreckig, wäre ja schade drum  das gehört ins wohnzimmer in eine vitrine!


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2012)

thx 
ist schon zu spät mit der vitrine, habs am sonntag ordentlich eingestaubt ;-)


----------



## ole88 (3. Mai 2012)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## wauso (3. Mai 2012)

dann werde ich mal meine bikes zeigen. nur am rande, ich muss meine bikes mit hartz 4 finanzieren.

zunächst wäre da mein cannondale f6






















... gefolgt von meinem wheeler hornet 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2012)

Sooo - haben das Bike meiner Freundin heut mit nem Satz Crossmax SX nachgepimpt:


----------



## la_ruota (6. Mai 2012)

Geile Räder hier, möchte Euch meins auch nicht vorenthalten....


----------



## KlitzeKleine (6. Mai 2012)

...samstag zum lackieren gebracht und nächste woche wirds zusammen gebastelt...skyway streetstyler aus den 80ern


----------



## NaturBruder (6. Mai 2012)

Mein Spielzeuch...


----------



## KrissiRu (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Schätzchen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1117591


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2012)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...samstag zum lackieren gebracht und nächste woche wirds zusammen gebastelt...skyway streetstyler aus den 80ern



Damals mein Traumrad!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny_biker (9. Mai 2012)

Das ist mein Schatz  - Morewood Izimu!





Und mit mir im vollen Einsatz...


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Mai 2012)

Boah habt ihr alle tolle Räder 

Vorallem das Glory und das Fanes gefallen mir echt gut!! 

Habe mir auch vor gut einem Monat endlich einen FR geholt  





Das macht soooo spaß!!!


----------



## KrissiRu (9. Mai 2012)

Schick 
@sunny_biker: Ist das 2. Photo der Wallride in Wagrain?


----------



## sunny_biker (9. Mai 2012)

@ KrissiRu: Ja genau, das war in Wagrain. Ich LIEBE diese Wallride...  muss ich dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder hin!
Warst Du auch schon da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, waren letztes Jahr im Sommer da. Der Wallride macht echt Spaß.
Hier von mir ein Bild dazu


----------



## sunny_biker (9. Mai 2012)

JAAA  tolles Foto!!!!


----------



## KrissiRu (9. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Mai 2012)

haha coooool  ratet mal wo ich nächste woche bin   *freu*
aber das muss ich erst noch üben, aber sieht super aus bei euch!!


----------



## sunny_biker (9. Mai 2012)

Danke  

Und Dir viel Spaß an der Wallride  die is gar nicht so schwer...einfach laufen lassen!!!

Hihi, dann weißt Du ja, welches Foto wir nächste Woche sehen wollen


----------



## KrissiRu (9. Mai 2012)

Genau: Photo


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> Boah habt ihr alle tolle Räder
> 
> Vorallem das Glory und das Fanes gefallen mir echt gut!!
> 
> ...



schönes bike!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Mai 2012)

Da meine bessere Hälfte nicht angemeldet ist, sie aber sooooo stolz auf ihr neues bike ist poste ich es mal:


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (10. Mai 2012)

@sunny_biker und KrissiRu: ok, ich werd mich mal mal am wallride probieren und euch davon berichten - in schrift und bild 

@scylla: Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (12. Mai 2012)

Soviele schöne Bikes 
Die sehen richtig klasse aus.

Hier meines neues Schätzchen 






Sorry für die schlechte Handy-Aufnahmen


----------



## mountymaus (14. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder etwas classisches von 1994 GT Psyclone ...


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2012)

das prayer is geil  !!! besonders die farb kombi gefällt mir !!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Mai 2012)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Hier meines neues Schätzchen


 
Schick! 
Hast aber das kleine Schwarze doch wohl nicht weggegeben?!?!


----------



## Senshisan (16. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schick!
> Hast aber das kleine Schwarze doch wohl nicht weggegeben?!?!



Auf gar keinen Fall! Mein Tussi-Bike bleibt für immer bei mir 

Mein Cube AMS musste dafür weichen  da ich damit so gut wie gar nicht mehr fahre.


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2012)

nettes spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noxya (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Ladies.
Hier mein neues  




Ich stelle fest, ich bin bei jedem neuen Bike etwas mehr Gravity-
orientiert..


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Mai 2012)

Boah, und das im LO!

Aber beim nächsten wirds schwierig mit noch abwärtsorientierter


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2012)

schöne s speci !!  !


----------



## Noxya (18. Mai 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Aber beim nächsten wirds schwierig mit noch abwärtsorientierter



 ja, das stimmt wohl.. So schnell wirds jetzt auch kein neues mehr geben. Erstmal schauen, wie gut ich damit zurecht komm & werde sicherlich auch noch einige Sachen umbauen, anpassen, ect.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Mai 2012)

hier mal mein Stumpi mit "Grundlagenlaufrädern" für die Trainingsrunden auf Rad- und Waldwegen... Schön ist was anderes, aber die Pellen rollen wirklich leichter als die Fat Alberts


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Mai 2012)

Noxya schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt wohl.. So schnell wirds jetzt auch kein neues mehr geben. Erstmal schauen, wie gut ich damit zurecht komm & werde sicherlich auch noch einige Sachen umbauen, anpassen, ect.


 
So schwer ist das gar nicht, galube mir . Bei mir sind es mitlerweile drei mit Doppelbrücke


----------



## Noxya (20. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> So schwer ist das gar nicht, galube mir . Bei mir sind es mitlerweile drei mit Doppelbrücke



Cool . und gleich drei davon, wow .
Da gibts in dem Fall wohl doch noch einiges Potential in Richtung mehr DH...
Gestern hab ich die Jungfernfahrt gemacht -> einfach TOLL!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Soviele schöne Bikes
> Die sehen richtig klasse aus.
> 
> Hier meines neues Schätzchen
> ...



Habe(n) (d)ich am WE Live in Beerfelden gesehen


----------



## Binar (28. Mai 2012)

Ist gestern fertig geworden und heute hat es meine Frau zum Geburtstag bekommen.
Haben auch gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht.
Sie war und ist total begeistert.


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Mai 2012)

Du bist ja mal ein feiner Ehemann  Seltenes Exemplar, aber offensichtlich gibt es tatsächlich doch so einige von deiner Sorte 
*Glückwunsch an deine Frau* 
...weil sie Geburtstag, so nen tollen Mann und so ein schönes Geschenk bekommen hat 

*Neid *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (30. Mai 2012)

Tadaaa, mein Zweitrad bzw Schönwetterrad ist endlich fertig...
Skyway Streetstyler aus den 80ern 

Sorry für die Unordnung, der Umzug steht kurz bevor


----------



## ole88 (30. Mai 2012)

da fehlen noch so glitzer dinger die im wind wehen dran


----------



## MarkusL (31. Mai 2012)

Binar schrieb:


> Ist gestern fertig geworden und heute hat es meine Frau zum Geburtstag bekommen.
> Haben auch gleich eine kleine Runde gedreht.
> Sie war und ist total begeistert.


Muß die grüne Klemme sein?


----------



## FlyingV (8. Juni 2012)

Hier ein Bild von meinem. Sieht eigentlich noch genauso aus wie vor einem Jahr nur jetzt mit mehr Kratzern.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1108953


----------



## _tschanni (9. Juni 2012)

meine babys 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1141427






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1141425


----------



## Mo09 (9. Juni 2012)

oh mist.. hier ist ja Ladies Only! Sorry, habs zu spät bemerkt.


----------



## TrailProf (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
als "Entschädigung" dafür, dass es meine bessere Hälfte nun schon soooo... lange mit mir ausgehalten hat gabs neulich das:






Das Urteil nach der Probefahrt war:


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juni 2012)

sehr schick 
dem Bike nach zu urteilen, scheinst du ein anstrengender Mensch zu sein und deine bessere Hälfte musste viel ertragen


----------



## Nieke (25. Juni 2012)

Wirklich schick das Nerve in blau. 
@TrailProf: Hast du zufällig einen Bruder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (26. Juni 2012)

Schön, dass es gefällt, ich gebs weiter.
@greenhorn-biker:
Hmmmm... wenn ich so recht überlege, vielleicht hätte es ein Strauß Blumen ja auch getan.
@Nieke:
Bin nur vom Sternzeichen her Zwilling.


----------



## Mxpanda (6. Juli 2012)

Ich war auch letztens mit meiner Freundin unterwegs: *Rad kaufen*! 

Sollte ein Fully für Touren und Spaß beim Downhill werden. Allerdings fahren wir auch gerne hoch.

Das ist es geworden:







Ein Cube Stereo WLS aus 2011. Es passt perfekt und sie ist superglücklich. Ich find es auch schick.






Da sie allerdings sehr begeistert von meinen MT4 war, hab ich mich bei eBay mal auf die Suche gemacht und relativ seltene, weil OEM, blau-weiße MT4 gefunden, ersteigert und eingebaut. Sieht auch super aus find ich. Und bremst einwandfrei. Vorne natürlich mit 203er Scheibe. Was man bei 55 Kilo so haben muss.

Demnächst kommen man ein paar Bilder vom "Einsatz".

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Endlich habe ich ein Bike gefunden, dass auch mit 180mm vorne und 170mm hinten für mich (1,64m und 60kg) noch nicht zu monströs zum bergauf radeln ist und gleichzeitig eine super niedrige Ueberstandshoehe bietet 

Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0











Gestern aufgebaut mit der tatkräftigen Unterstützung von Ollo / Holden-Cycle. Übrigens eine sehr gute Adresse für Frauen, die ein richtiges Bike suchen und nicht einfach nur eins mit dem Namen Lady-Bike. Einfach mal auf die Homepage gehen....

Leider ist die ausgiebige Einweihungsrunde heute gehörig ins Wasser gefallen 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2012)

sehr schöne Fanes! Ich  die Farbe!


----------



## Ani (8. Juli 2012)

sind bei Alutech also doch noch ein paar Rahmen angekommen, einige hatten es ja schon nicht mehr für möglich gehalten ;-)
schön geworden ist es auf jeden Fall! Nimmst du das jetzt als Parkbike und das 301 als Tourenbike?


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Danke! Freut mich, dass sie gefällt. 

Die Fanes soll für den Bikepark, aber auch für technische aber (bergauf) langsame Touren herhalten. Zur Not muss die Kondition halt noch verbessert werden  das Liteville ist für die schnelleren Sonntagsrunden von der Tomburg oder wenn ich mal nicht so fit bin.

Ich fahre mit der Fanes jetzt die Megavalanche. Danach kommen die schweren DH-Reifen wieder runter. Damit sollte sie dann tourentauglich sein.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2012)

Alutech!
Seufz...


----------



## Floriane (10. Juli 2012)

Mein neues für 2012. 
Gesponsert bei Radsport Boom und -GT- 

Gruss Floriane.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Floriane erstmal gute genesung und dann viel Erfolg damit...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Juli 2012)

von mir auch schickes teil


----------



## FrauLisa (11. Juli 2012)

Huhuuu!
Dann mag ich mich auch mal bei Euch vorstellen: Ich bin die Frau Lisa und komme aus dem südlichen Siegerland. Ich war vorher ca. 6 Jahre nur auf dem Rennrad unterwegs und habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr dieses tolle Teil geleistet. Eine ziemliche Umgewöhnung, wenn man auf einmal über jedes Stöckchen fahren kann... aber es macht Bock


----------



## Besenstrich (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
meiner Frau ihr Rocky, sie ist total happy!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2012)

Und wie man sieht, nutzt sie den Federweg auch ziemlich aus.


----------



## Lykanth (12. Juli 2012)

Seit heute darf ich ein neues Familienmitglied begrüßen =) *freu*






## So.. Bildgröße geändert, damit das Forum nicht gesprengt wird


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juli 2012)

WOW   Plakatwand gefällig??  Schönes Bike


----------



## Lykanth (12. Juli 2012)

Ouh -.- Gar nicht auf die Größe des Bildes geachtet,.. dachte das Forum skaliert von alleine nach  ... Dann änder ich das noch mal.. und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (12. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> juhu, mein neuer Rad ist fertig und ich war damit am Wochenende in Beerfelden unterwegs




Sorry wenn ich das so frage aber: wie hält man die kette und kassette SO sauber?!?!


----------



## 4mate (12. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> juhu,* mein neuer Rad ist fertig *und ich war damit am Wochenende in Beerfelden unterwegs





DiabloPB schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so frage aber: wie hält man die kette und kassette SO sauber?!?!


.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2012)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so frage aber: wie hält man die kette und kassette SO sauber?!?!


In dem man sich gleich ein neues Rad kauft   so wie es dieses Bike is


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juli 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Ouh -.- Gar nicht auf die Größe des Bildes geachtet,.. dachte das Forum skaliert von alleine nach  ... Dann änder ich das noch mal.. und danke


  Jut das wir darüber gesprochen haben


----------



## 4mate (12. Juli 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Seit heute darf ich ein neues Familienmitglied begrüßen =) *freu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och nöö, vorher war besser


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

Antje wird mal wieder zeit für ein neues Foto + neuem Rad. . .  waaa. 





dein schöne Alutech Fanes habe ich ja noch nicht 1x gesehen. 

@DiabloPB 
und der weisse sattel und die weissen griffe sind dir nicht aufgefallen,- das sie auch noch unberührt sind.  

das Rad ist/war nagel neu als das foto entstaden ist.


----------



## mara174 (13. Juli 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Seit heute darf ich ein neues Familienmitglied begrüßen =) *freu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike! Mein Augenmerk liegt momentan auf den Sätteln-also: welcher Selle Italia ist das? Kannst du schon was zum Komfort sagen?


----------



## Ani (13. Juli 2012)

richtig, da wars noch neu 
das ist nun nicht mehr der Fall, allerdings ist Muc Off echt gut...
wenn man auch die Griffe mal wieder sauber haben will hilft Spüli oder wenn nix mehr geht Entfetter 
... an mir soll das an neuen Fotos nicht scheitern Artur, bestell doch mal besser Wetter ;-)


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Mein Augenmerk liegt momentan auf den Sätteln-also: welcher Selle Italia ist das? Kannst du schon was zum Komfort sagen?



Das ist der Selle Italia X1.
Komfort. Mh. Naja. An einem Freerider reicht er aus, nach dem Motto: "OK, ich sitze eh so gut wie nie.".
Zum Schlepplift fahren oder um mal kurz zum Hometrail hochzuradeln ist der, meiner Meinung nach, in Ordnung. Für mehr aber auch nicht. Mir tat der Poppes nach wenigen Minuten schon weh. Hat für mich den Komfort eines Holzstammes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2012)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so frage aber: wie hält man die kette und kassette SO sauber?!?!



Ganz einfach: Indem man auf die Kette kein Öl schmiert sondern z.B. Wachsschmiermittel. Das muss man zwar öfter auftragen, dafür bleibt der Dreck auch nicht drauf pappen. 
Meine Kassette sieht nach 4 Jahren noch nagelneu aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> Artur, bestell doch mal besser Wetter ;-)



dat gibt diesjahr nix mehr.


----------



## onyes (16. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen.
Endlich hab ich mein Traumbike - s Glory. 
Ein Fahrfeeling, der Wahnsinn 

PS: Bin vorher n Freerider gefahren, der "kleine Bruder" (Giant Faith 1 2011) steht jetzt zum Verkauf, falls jemand Interesse hat...einfach anmailen. Foto poste ich auch mal. 

LG Anja


----------



## onyes (16. Juli 2012)

Und hier mein Faith 
-zu verkaufen-


----------



## Monne89 (17. Juli 2012)

So.. War mit Foto und bike unterwegs:


----------



## mara174 (18. Juli 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Das ist der Selle Italia X1.
> Komfort. Mh. Naja. An einem Freerider reicht er aus, nach dem Motto: "OK, ich sitze eh so gut wie nie.".
> Zum Schlepplift fahren oder um mal kurz zum Hometrail hochzuradeln ist der, meiner Meinung nach, in Ordnung. Für mehr aber auch nicht. Mir tat der Poppes nach wenigen Minuten schon weh. Hat für mich den Komfort eines Holzstammes



Danke für die Info!

Okay, Danke, deine Aussage sagt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (18. Juli 2012)

Monne89 schrieb:


> So.. War mit Foto und bike unterwegs:



Gefällt mir sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut!

Sieht richtig fies aus!


----------



## Monne89 (18. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Juli 2012)

In der Tat, krasse Kulisse!


----------



## Grino21 (20. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Bike beim Kneippen )


----------



## Lykanth (20. Juli 2012)

Ui schick! vorallem: GRÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜN


----------



## Grino21 (20. Juli 2012)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Ui schick! vorallem: GRÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜN


 
Yep die Kompi schwarz/grün Hammer. Und fahren tut sichs noch besser.
Muss mal schauen vielleicht kommen mal grüne Felgen dazu.


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juli 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen vielleicht kommen mal grüne Felgen dazu.



Nee nee, lass es so mit schwarzen Felgen, Du wirst nie das gleiche quietschige grün finden, sonst beisst es sich - Trek baut immer wieder schöne Räder  - tolles Teil


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2012)

Mädels kleiner TIP eure Räde "immer" von der Antriebsseite knipsen... 
sonst sind die Fotos+Räder nix sagend.


----------



## 4mate (20. Juli 2012)

Nein, dann fahren sie in Richtung des grausigen OSTENS zum URAL und DAHINTER! 
Man muss die mächtigen Scheibenbremsen sehen können (Antriebe sind eh immer alle  gleich) 
und sie müssen in Richtung des GOLDENEN WESTENS fahren!


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

@mate
was gab's denn bei dir zu mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

ah, fischvergiftung!


----------



## Grino21 (20. Juli 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Nee nee, lass es so mit schwarzen Felgen, Du wirst nie das gleiche quietschige grün finden, sonst beisst es sich - Trek baut immer wieder schöne Räder  - tolles Teil


 
Das mit der Felgen Farbe könnstest du recht haben. Dann wirds eben mal schwarz oder weiss.


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ah, fischvergiftung!


Ne bei dem gabs Katzenbraten ..frage mich nur mit oder ohne Fell, "gedünstet oder gebraten?? ..Sind immerhin mindestens 40 Grad unterschied"( zitat aul Panzer )!!


----------



## mara174 (20. Juli 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Yep die Kompi schwarz/grün Hammer. Und fahren tut sichs noch besser.
> Muss mal schauen vielleicht kommen mal grüne Felgen dazu.



Auch meine Farbkombi!
Macht was her, echt!


----------



## Tesla71 (22. Juli 2012)

OK, Mädels, Ihr macht das alle falsch! So muß 'n Bike aussehen und abgelichtet werden.  



Nix geändert, nur Pedale drangeschraubt und Griffe getauscht. Weiße Griffe gehen gar nicht. Die neue Bremse liegt bei der Post, kommt nächsten Sonntag  dran. 

Viele Grüße aus Lac Blanc! xoxo


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Meins  http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/m1/ls/m1ls1ano7g5s/micro_IMG_0684.JPG?0


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

och das war zu klein


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

http://http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/m1/ls/m1ls1ano7g5s/large_IMG_0684.JPG?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9689278&postcount=1878


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. Juli 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein, dann fahren sie in Richtung des grausigen OSTENS zum URAL und DAHINTER!
> Man muss die mächtigen Scheibenbremsen sehen können (Antriebe sind eh immer alle  gleich)
> und sie müssen in Richtung des GOLDENEN WESTENS fahren!


 
Du Rassistin du,haha!

Aber im Ersnst,die Scheiben sieht man auch gen Osten+den Antrieb

Kleiner Tipp,den Kabelbinder weg machen-kratzt nur am Standrohr rum.

Jaja bin n Kerl,bin schon weg,aua autsch nicht doch...


----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. August 2012)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## niceann (18. August 2012)

Neu Aufgebaut
hier ein Bild bei der Ersten Tesfahrt!!




glg


----------



## Alpha86 (19. August 2012)

year mein neues baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. August 2012)

@niceann
Testfahrt hoffentlich besanden. Besonders mag ich den "Fahrradständer"


----------



## MarkusL (19. August 2012)

niceann schrieb:


> Neu Aufgebaut
> hier ein Bild bei der Ersten Tesfahrt!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1192167
> glg


 
Litevilles sieht man immer gerne!
Nur so zum einordnen: Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das? Ist das deine normale "Bergauf"-Sattelstellung? Kannst Du mal bitte deine Größe und ungefähre Schrittlänge durchgeben?
Will eventuell mal sowas für meine Frau aufbauen.
Danke.


----------



## Elmo66 (20. August 2012)

So, ich dann auch mal

http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120363]
	
[/URL]

Ciao, Elmo66

edit:...ups, gerade gelesen das man die Antriebsseite knipsen soll...na egal


----------



## MeMa (20. August 2012)

Meins bei der Abholung 





und eine kleine aber feine Detailaufnahme mit special Effekt ala Handy


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. August 2012)

@Elmo: Schööön, ein nichtschwarzes nichtstandard 301 ! Find ich super!
@MeMa: Bekommt man das mittlerweile auf einem Podestchen präsentiert bei Abholung?


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @MeMa: Bekommt man das mittlerweile auf einem Podestchen präsentiert bei Abholung?



Allerdings  Hätte das Ding ja gern mitgenommen. Sieht bestimmt gut aus so im Wohnzimmer


----------



## LouiLou (21. August 2012)

So ihr Süßen, hier seht ihr mein Baby <3 Alutech Keiler mit einer Fox 40 aus dem Jahr 2009... ich muss noch echt viel dran machen aber das ist der neuste Stand


----------



## Veloce (24. August 2012)

LouiLou schrieb:


> So ihr Süßen, hier seht ihr mein Baby <3 Alutech Keiler mit einer Fox 40 aus dem Jahr 2009... ich muss noch echt viel dran machen aber das ist der neuste Stand



Och , die Basis sieht doch vielversprechend aus


----------



## anna87 (25. August 2012)

Das ist meins, erst heute gekauft!  Univega Alpina SL-1





Hier sieht man es ein bisschen besser:


----------



## jboe (26. August 2012)

Das ist mein Tourer:





Das ist mein 4Xer für die kleinen Runden zwischendurch:





Das ist meine Bikeparkmaschine (auch wenn der Tourer dafür auch schon herhalten musste)





Das Stadtrad hab ich mir mal gespart
Was als nächstes kommt weiss ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (27. August 2012)

Schicke Sammlung!

 Morewood


----------



## Nieke (27. August 2012)

@jboe: Ich liebe deine Räder!   
Besonders das 4X hat es mir angetan!


----------



## jboe (27. August 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Ich liebe sie auch...und jedes macht auf seine Art Spaß!
Ich könnte es mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen Eines für alles zu haben. 
Ich wollte das Shova durch ein Izimu ersetzen, da ich es aber schon das 6. Jahr fahre kann ich mich einfach nicht trennen.


----------



## Nieke (28. August 2012)

Hehe, dieses "eins für alle"....ja, das kenne ich. Ich fahre zwar "nur" ein Canyon Yellowstone aber es ist momentan perfekt für mich (ok, der Federweg reicht nicht mehr aus, aber sonst Bombe). Aber ich hätte so gerne noch was zum spielen. Und da mir mein altes Feld-BMX dank Starrgabel fast meine Handgelenke zertrümmert, suche ich jetzt. Und @jboe dein gelbes ist soo schick!


----------



## stocki8811 (2. September 2012)

na dann stelle ich meins auch mal ein - frisch geputzt


----------



## worldzocker (2. September 2012)

Schöne Bikes


----------



## RevolverRogmann (2. September 2012)

Meins.  Hier gekauft und mit ein bißchen Hilfe selbst zusammen gebaut.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

Oje, alle Twentyniner-Gegner am besten einfach weiterscrollen .... 

Mein neues Hardtail





ein Bergamont Revox 9.2 Twentyniner.​
Nach einer ausgiebigen Probetour mit dem Großen, war das kleine Reaction schnell Vergangenheit und jegliche Vorurteile gegenüber den Riesenrädern ebenfalls  
Es ist wirklich ein Traum zu fahren


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2012)

Juhu silvermoon - bist Du auch nicht so Ein Zwerg wie ich? ;-)  Kommst'e klar mit 29 ja? I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Juhu silvermoon - bist Du auch nicht so Ein Zwerg wie ich? ;-)  Kommst'e klar mit 29 ja? I




Anfangs dachte ich ja auch, dass ich mit meinen U-160cm nicht unbedingt für ein Twentyniner gemacht bin bzw umgekehrt, dass Twentyniner nicht für mich. Aber, nee, außer das die Proportionen von den Laufrädern einzig und allein noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind, lässt es sich wirklich traumhaft fahren - auch ich Stoppelhopser komm mit dem Teil super klar. Bin mit dem schon die Touren gefahren wie mit dem 26 Zoll. Mein engkurviger Lieblingsflowtrail - kein Problem, da das Bergamont recht kompakt gebaut ist. Auch wurzelige Steigungen sind mit dem viel angenehmer zu fahren als mit dem kleinen HT.
Da ich eine ausgiebige Probetour (mein Händler ist da echt sehr entgegenkommend) mit dem Großen machen durfte, konnte ich meine Bedenken danach recht schnell über Bord werfen und die Entscheidung war nach dem WE gefallen. Also, von wegen großes Rad ist nix für kleine Leute, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde es inzwischen sehr entspannend auf so großen Rädern dahin zu rollen. Bereue den Umstieg vom 26" auf das 29" HT nicht 
Man kann ja viel reden, ich empfehle es einfach mal zu testen und zu fahren


----------



## BineMX (2. September 2012)

@Silvermoon: Willkommen im Club  Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!!! Sieht gut aus 

Hab auch grad die erste kurze Proberunde mit meinem neuen RR Rahmen hinter mir...... und ich muß sagen....


----------



## Warnschild (18. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich ja auch, dass ich mit meinen U-160cm nicht unbedingt für ein Twentyniner gemacht bin bzw umgekehrt, dass Twentyniner nicht für mich. Aber, nee, außer das die Proportionen von den Laufrädern einzig und allein noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind, lässt es sich wirklich traumhaft fahren - auch ich Stoppelhopser komm mit dem Teil super klar. Bin mit dem schon die Touren gefahren wie mit dem 26 Zoll. Mein engkurviger Lieblingsflowtrail - kein Problem, da das Bergamont recht kompakt gebaut ist. Auch wurzelige Steigungen sind mit dem viel angenehmer zu fahren als mit dem kleinen HT.
> Da ich eine ausgiebige Probetour (mein Händler ist da echt sehr entgegenkommend) mit dem Großen machen durfte, konnte ich meine Bedenken danach recht schnell über Bord werfen und die Entscheidung war nach dem WE gefallen. Also, von wegen großes Rad ist nix für kleine Leute, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde es inzwischen sehr entspannend auf so großen Rädern dahin zu rollen. Bereue den Umstieg vom 26" auf das 29" HT nicht
> Man kann ja viel reden, ich empfehle es einfach mal zu testen und zu fahren



Mich stören nicht die 29", sondern vielmehr der Stummelvorbau, der zeigt, dass dir der Rahmen offenbar nicht passt. 

Interessieren würde mich, wie du sehr steile technische Anstiege nimmst, denn dabei haben selbst durchschnittlich groß gewachsene 29"-er-Fahrer gelegentlich Schwierigkeiten, genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen. 

Im Worldcup ist ja Emily Batty die einzige sehr kleine Fahrerin, die auf 29-Zoller schwört, ansonsten sind die kleineren Damen auf klassischen 26"-Rädern unterwegs.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2012)

Der "Stummelvorbau" ist 75mm, und im Vergleich zu dem eigentlich von Bergamont bei Rahmengröße S verbauten Vorbau von 90mm, machen sich diese 15mm nicht negativ bemerkbar und der Rahmen passt.
Meine Sitzposition empfinde ich als sehr entspannend, ich fühle mich wohl und alleine das zählt für mich.

Die Diskussionen über passende Rahmen hatten wir hier in der Vergangenheit schon öfter. Wenn der Sattel nicht eine deutliche Überhöhung gegenüber dem Lenker zeigt - Rahmen zu groß! Wenn der Vorbau (wie bei mir hier 15mm) kürzer ist - Rahmen zu groß.... Die körperlichen Gegebenheiten sind nun mal nicht bei jedem gleich und nicht jede/r passt in den Standard - zumindest ich nicht wirklich und einige hier sicherlich auch nicht. 

Evtl. habe ich mich mit "steile" wurzelige Anstiege falsch ausgedrückt. Hätte ich vielleicht eher schreiben müssen: durchaus für jederfrau fahrbare wurzelige Anstiege? Das man bergauf mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen muss, ist mir auch nicht neu. Das muss ich mit dem 29er genauso wie mit dem 26er. Darüber muss man nicht diskutieren und selbst mit einem 26er hat vielleicht so mancher bergauf auch seine Probleme, wenns (technisch) mal was schwieriger wird - ei, dann steigt man halt ab und schiebt, ob mit 26er oder 29er. Ich hab damit kein Problem 

Tja, eben.... *und warum sind immer noch ganz viele kleinere Damen mit den "klassischen" 26 Zöllern unterwegs???* 
Weil sie´s oft einsuggeriert bekommen, dass die "großen" Räder nix für sie sind. Daher traut sich auch kaum eine so ein Teil mal selber auszuprobieren und sich mal selbst ne Meinung darüber zu bilden, obs denn was wäre oder nicht. Das eigene Empfinden zählt und nicht die Meinung anderer oder irgendwelcher Bikebravos! 
Ich möchte jetzt hier keine 26er vs. 29er Diskussion anleiern, die gab und gibt es zu Haufen. Und es wird immer Befürworter und Gegner geben - das ist eben so. Der eine mag sein Steak durch, der andere blutig....

Ich fahre weiterhin 26er und *entdecke für mich* jetzt auch das 29er, gerne auch mit 75mm "Stummel"-Vorbau, auch wenns den einen oder anderen hier stören sollte


----------



## MarkusL (26. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Die Diskussionen über passende Rahmen hatten wir hier in der Vergangenheit schon öfter. Wenn der Sattel nicht eine deutliche Überhöhung gegenüber dem Lenker zeigt - Rahmen zu groß!


 
Überhöhung ist das eine. Die Überstandshöhe das andere. 
Wenn das auf dem Bild deine normale Sattelstellung ist, sieht es jedoch nicht so aus, als könntest Du im Gelände mit etwas Spielraum über dem Oberrohr stehen.


----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Überhöhung ist das eine. Die Überstandshöhe das andere.
> Wenn das auf dem Bild deine normale Sattelstellung ist, sieht es jedoch nicht so aus, als könntest Du im Gelände mit etwas Spielraum über dem Oberrohr stehen.



Das meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. September 2012)

ach Leute, lasst doch mal diese Diskutiererei über "passend" und "unpassend". 
Silvermoon ist glücklich damit, also wird's wohl passen, oder? 
Überstandshöhe wird eh überbewertet. Auf's Oberrohr steigt man genau einmal ab, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Danach ist man/frau schlauer und macht das nicht mehr 
Außerdem ist das Teil doch eh ein CC-Hardtail, also wird das Sattel absenken wahrscheinlich auch kein großes Thema sein. 
  @Warnschild
Druck aufs Vorderrad bringt man nicht über die Vorbaulänge. Die ist höchstens ein (imho nicht besonders adäquates) Hilfsmittel, um den Körperschwerpunkt ohne darüber nachzudenken nach vorne zu bringen. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, kann man auch mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau steile Anstiege genauso gut bewältigen. 
Was an einem 75mm Vorbau ein "Stummel" sein soll, erschließt sich mir eh nicht mehr. Das hier könnte man vielleicht als Stummel bezeichnen:





und das Rad passt mir zumindest perfekt, gerade wegen dem "Stummel". Viele moderne Radgeometrien sind sogar darauf ausgelegt, sowas montieren zu können. Dafür wird dann das Oberrohr im Verhältnis zur Rahmenhöhe länger als das früher der Fall war. 
Einfach mal ausprobieren  Theorie hilft da nicht viel.

Überhöhung: sagt höchstens was über die Anatomie oder Vorlieben des Besitzers aus. Mein Mann mag z.b. überhaupt keine Sattelüberhöhung, er packt sich unabhängig von der Rahmenhöhe immer so viele Spacer unter den Lenker, dass er mit dem Sattel ungefähr auf einer Höhe ist. Ich mag dagegen eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung und einen tiefen Lenker. Trotzdem zieht er mich an Steilanstiegen regelmäßig ab. Liegt wohl kaum am Rad.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. September 2012)

*Danke Scylla!!!!* 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


*@MarkusL:*
Haste den Spruch nicht schon bei Honigblume´s Bike abgelassen? 
Genau das meinte ich damit, wenn ich schrieb, dass nicht bei jedem die körperlichen Gegebenheiten gleich sind und wenn bei mir oder Honigblume der Sattel nun mal "nur" so weit draußen steht, dann ist das nun mal so! 
Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Überstandshöhe und Sattelüberhöhung. Den brauchst du mir nicht zu erläutern, aber schön wenn man mal wieder als Frau von einem Mann(?) darauf hingewiesen wird. Hätte ich´s vielleicht wieder vergessen...
Von daher erspare uns in Zukunft deine "kompetente Meinung" über Sattelstellung, Überstandshöhe und passende Rahmenhöhe - danke!
Such dir mal was anders hier im Forum als dich hier im LO herumzutreiben und  den Mädels ihre Bikes madig zu machen 

*@Warnschild:*
Hätte ich zwischen den Zeilen lesen müssen???? Stand da nicht irgendwas von "Stummelvorbau"??? Du kritisierst den Stummelvorbau und meintest damit die Überstandshöhe? Ok, das ist ein weiter Gedankensprung....
Hmmm, muss mir mal in Zukunft angewöhnen genauer hinzuschauen und zu lesen. Das Verborgene liegt wohl oft zwischen den Zeilen 

Lasst mal gut sein, ihr Beiden...ich komm mit meinem 29er CC-Hardtail mit 75mm "Stummelvorbau", zu "niedriger" Sattelstellung und zu "hoher" Überstandshöhe bestens klar - hoffe, es stört euch nicht all zu sehr 

Kann mal jemand wieder Bilder posten????

Kleiner Tipp: 
Am besten stellt ihr gleich mal euren Sattel einen ganzen Ticken höher als üblich (sonst ist euch der Rahmen viiiiiiel zu groß) und montiert längere Vorbauten. Alles unter 75mm wird ja schon als "Stummelvorbau" bezeichnet **Ironiemoduswiederaus**


----------



## mangolassi (26. September 2012)

Danke, scylla
(nein, ich fahre keinen 29er und habe auch keinen ausprobiert, nur einen 40 mm Stummelvorbau am 26)


----------



## Tesla71 (26. September 2012)

@Silvermoon: Ist der Rahmen bei der letzten Wäsche eingelaufen? 
Was ist denn das für eine Größe? Ich glaube, ich muß mir so ein 29er mal in real angucken. 
 @scylla: Der Bock ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> .. *und warum sind immer noch ganz viele kleinere Damen mit den "klassischen" 26 Zöllern unterwegs???*
> Weil sie´s oft einsuggeriert bekommen, dass die "großen" Räder nix für sie sind. Daher traut sich auch kaum eine so ein Teil mal selber auszuprobieren und sich mal selbst ne Meinung darüber zu bilden, obs denn was wäre oder nicht. Das eigene Empfinden zählt und nicht die Meinung anderer oder irgendwelcher Bikebravos!
> Ich möchte jetzt hier keine 26er vs. 29er Diskussion anleiern, die gab und gibt es zu Haufen. Und es wird immer Befürworter und Gegner geben - das ist eben so. Der eine mag sein Steak durch, der andere blutig....
> 
> Ich fahre weiterhin 26er und *entdecke für mich* jetzt auch das 29er, gerne auch mit 75mm "Stummel"-Vorbau, auch wenns den einen oder anderen hier stören sollte



Mich konnte selbst nach ausgiebigen Testrunden keines der 29er Hardtails mit 1,65  überzeugen .
Der einzigste 29er der mich überzeugte  ist mein Querfeldeinrad .
Aber am 26" Hardtail wohnt jetzt ein kurzer 65er  "Stummelvorbau" dran was mir zum verspielten Trailsurfen deutlich besser gefällt .


----------



## MissQuax (26. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Danke Scylla!!!!*
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele







Silvermoon schrieb:


> *
> Lasst mal gut sein, ihr Beiden...ich komm mit meinem 29er CC-Hardtail mit 75mm "Stummelvorbau", zu "niedriger" Sattelstellung und zu "hoher" Überstandshöhe bestens klar - hoffe, es stört euch nicht all zu sehr *


*


Bei mir heißt es oft, meine Rahmen wären zu klein für mich ... anscheinend weiß ich ja selbst beim x-ten Bike immer noch nicht, was für mich gut ist! Interessant nur, daß ich damit für mich angenehmer, sicherer, schneller und fahrtechnisch besser unterwegs bin als mit größeren Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich alles nur Einbildung! 

Also: Recht haste! Lass' die anderen einfach weiter dummbabbeln! *


----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Danke Scylla!!!!*
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> ...



Huiuiui, kann sich da Eine(r) aufregen.... Bleib' entspannt, es geht hier nicht ums Überleben.

Was die Überstandshöhe angeht, hab ich sie nicht direkt erwähnt, sondern vom mangelnden Druck auf dem Vorderrad gesprochen. Ich hab's nicht nötig, mein (mangelndes) Fachwissen unter Beweis zu stellen. Ob Mann oder Frau, ist mir auch gleich und war ebenso wenig Thema. Wir sprachen doch von Körpergröße und Fahrrädern, dachte ich, nicht von Fähigkeiten von Männern vs. Frauen, oder?

 Ich habe übrigens das, was ich schrieb - meines Erachtens kommt es auch nicht so rüber - nicht absolut gestellt, sondern gesagt, dass mich interessieren würde, wie du damit klar kommst. Will sagen: Ich habe dich gefragt. 

Als Antwort hatte ich mir aber, ehrlichgesagt, keine emotional überladene Ausführung gewünscht, ein einfacher Erfahrungsbericht hätte gereicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. September 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> @Silvermoon: Ist der Rahmen bei der letzten Wäsche eingelaufen?
> Was ist denn das für eine Größe? Ich glaube, ich muß mir so ein 29er mal in real angucken.



Nöööö, der Trockner war zu heiß  
Ist nur Rahmengröße "S"


Veloce" data-source="post: 9916744"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mich konnte selbst nach ausgiebigen Testrunden keines der 29er Hardtails mit 1,65  überzeugen .
> Der einzigste 29er der mich überzeugte  ist mein Querfeldeinrad .



Entweder man mag sie oder man mag sie nicht 	 
Ich find´s gut 





MissQuax schrieb:


> Also: Recht haste! Lass' die anderen einfach weiter dummbabbeln!



Dumm gebabbelt ist halt gleich, wie wir Hessen sagen, gell? 

Das eigene Empfinden und der eigene Wohlfühlfaktor allein zählen. Egal ob 26er oder 29er, Rahmennummer kleiner oder größer.....


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2012)

...am besten , man schreit bei jedem gezeigten bike : hurra - göttlich - dann sind die ladies  glücklich ...  nur keine kritik ..  ... so , frau quark , bitte ihr kommentar : .................


----------



## Silvermoon (26. September 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Huiuiui, kann sich da Eine(r) aufregen.... Bleib' entspannt, es geht hier nicht ums Überleben....



Nein???? 



Warnschild schrieb:


> Ob Mann oder Frau, ist mir auch gleich und war ebenso wenig Thema. Wir sprachen doch von Körpergröße und Fahrrädern, dachte ich, nicht von Fähigkeiten von Männern vs. Frauen, oder?



Das war auch nicht das Thema.



Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens das, was ich schrieb - meines Erachtens kommt es auch nicht so rüber - nicht absolut gestellt, sondern gesagt, dass mich interessieren würde, wie du damit klar kommst. Will sagen: Ich habe dich gefragt.



Dann lies noch mal bitte meinen vorherigen Post:
_"...ich komm mit meinem 29er CC-Hardtail mit 75mm "Stummelvorbau", zu "niedriger" Sattelstellung und zu "hoher" Überstandshöhe bestens klar "
_ 

Nichts für ungut, vergessen wir das Ganze 
Gerne kann ich dir mal  per PN meine Erfahrungen mit dem Großen schreiben, falls wirkliches Interesse besteht. Dann ist hier wieder Platz für Bilder und  blutbuche muss sich als Twentyniner-Gegnerin nicht aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (26. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...am besten , man schreit bei jedem gezeigten bike : hurra - göttlich - dann sind die ladies  glücklich ...  nur keine kritik ..  ... so , frau quark , bitte ihr kommentar : .................



Gaanz ruhig  ...   
Dir brauch`s doch nicht zu gefallen und fahren mußt` s auch nicht  .
Hauptsache Silvermoon hat Spaß damit .


----------



## MarkusL (26. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Überstandshöhe und Sattelüberhöhung. Den brauchst du mir nicht zu erläutern, aber schön wenn man mal wieder als Frau von einem Mann(?) darauf hingewiesen wird. Hätte ich´s vielleicht wieder vergessen...
> Von daher erspare uns in Zukunft deine "kompetente Meinung" über Sattelstellung, Überstandshöhe und passende Rahmenhöhe - danke!


 
So schlecht geschlafen? Hier herscht ja ein rauher Ton, uiuiui...

Wenn Du genau liest, habe ich nicht den Unterschied zwischen Überstandshöhe und Sattelüberhöhung erklärt, sondern ergänzend zu meinem "Vorposter" die Überstandshöhe hinzugefügt.

Übrigens: Wer keine Meinung zu seinem Rad hören möchte, ob kompetent oder nicht, sollte es nicht im Netz posten. 

Nach mittlerweile 24,5 Jahren auf dem MTB halte ich mich übrigens für einigermaßen kompetent. Und das hat nichts mit Mann oder Frau zu tun. Mit meinem Usernamen gebe ich mich wenigstens eindeutig als solchen zu erkennen.

Bin dann aber auch schon wieder weg...


----------



## Tesla71 (27. September 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wer keine Meinung zu seinem Rad hören möchte, ob kompetent oder nicht, sollte es nicht im Netz posten.
> 
> Nach mittlerweile 24,5 Jahren auf dem MTB halte ich mich übrigens für einigermaßen kompetent. Und das hat nichts mit Mann oder Frau zu tun. Mit meinem Usernamen gebe ich mich wenigstens eindeutig als solchen zu erkennen.



Kompetent oder nicht, mich würd's auch nerven, wenn mir jemand versucht zu erzählen, daß mir mein Bike gar nicht passen und ich damit eigentlich gar nicht zurecht kommen kann. 

Interessanterweise passiert das aber ausgerechnet immer im LO, in anderen Threads habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. 
Da wird ganz selten mal wegen Sattelüberhöhung geunkt, was vom Poster aber dann immer damit abgewiegelt wird, daß das Bike gerade geputzt wurde und noch nicht wieder richtig eingestellt ist...lustigerweise ist es da egal, was gerade im Hintergrund zu sehen ist. Garten oder Berg auf 2000 m Höhe.


----------



## Honigblume (27. September 2012)

Nicht ärgern lassen Silvermoon 
Wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, ist mir mein Rad lt. anderer Aussagen nach auch viel zu groß und es sollten nur welche drauf sitzen die 1,80 groß sind.
Nur, wie soll ich es sagen, das Rad passt einfach 

Hab neulich, nach langer Zeit weil das orangene Rad so viel Spaß macht, das weiße Rad mal ausgeführt, ich mein, es hat mich sehr zuverlässig durch etliche Rennen getragen aber ich fühlte mich darauf wie auf einem Puky. Durch die 5.10 musste ich die Sattelhöhe korrigieren und die Sattelstütze ist nun bis zum maximum ausgezogen und es wäre noch Luft nach oben, oder ich ziehe andere Schuhe an...

Wichtig ist wirklich, was Scylla erwähnt hat, absteigen nach hinten üben. Wenn man da schon bei ist, kann man auch üben im Gefälle wieder von hinten aufzusteigen.


----------



## scylla (27. September 2012)

da ich gerade mal Bilder vom Endzustand meines Cotic Rockets geknipst habe, will ich die euch mal nicht vorenthalten...













Stummelvorbau, viel zu breiter Lenker, viel zu kleine Kettenblätter, seltsame Sattelneigung, grauenhafte Bremsen-Kombi, bestimmt ist irgendwas mit der Überstandhöhe und Überhöhung falsch... also insgesamt unfahrbar, und selbst für die Eisdiele unbrauchbar, da zu dreckig.

Macht mir trotzdem einen riesen Spaß  und passt für seltsame Menschen wie mich einfach perfekt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Stummelvorbau, viel zu breiter Lenker, viel zu kleine Kettenblätter, seltsame Sattelneigung, grauenhafte Bremsen-Kombi, bestimmt ist irgendwas mit der Überstandhöhe und Überhöhung falsch... also insgesamt unfahrbar, und selbst für die Eisdiele unbrauchbar, da zu dreckig.


Und wahrscheinlich hast du auch nichtmal den farblich passenden Nagellack dazu... *tststs*


----------



## MissQuax (27. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Macht mir trotzdem einen riesen Spaß  und passt für seltsame Menschen wie mich einfach perfekt



Also dafür wirst du natürlich hier keine Lobeshymnen ernten - kannst du damit leben oder bricht jetzt deine harmonische kleine Bike-Welt zusammen???


----------



## scylla (27. September 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Also dafür wirst du natürlich hier keine Lobeshymnen ernten - kannst du damit leben oder bricht jetzt deine harmonische kleine Bike-Welt zusammen???




ich bin am boden zerstört und muss mir sofort ein neues (forenkonformes) bike bestellen!


----------



## MissQuax (27. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich bin am boden zerstört und muss mir sofort ein neues (forenkonformes) bike bestellen!





Aber dann bitte auch auf eine vernünftige, optisch korrekte Satteleinstellung achten - auch wenn's dann weh tut - das sollte dir das ein oder andere Lob der Sattelstellungsfetischisten doch wert sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. September 2012)

logo 
wer schön sein will, muss schließlich leiden, war das nicht so?


----------



## alet08 (27. September 2012)

Sattel und so ist doch egal, da es durch Gripshift eh unfahrbar ist! 

*schonwiederwech*, Alex


----------



## Honigblume (27. September 2012)

Scylla, wie breit ist denn der Lenker und warum nutzt du keine verstellbare Sattelstütze, hätte die noch zu wenig Hub?


----------



## scylla (27. September 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Sattel und so ist doch egal, da es durch Gripshift eh unfahrbar ist!
> 
> *schonwiederwech*, Alex



oh mist, du hast recht. voll vergeigt 



Honigblume schrieb:


> Scylla, wie breit ist denn der Lenker und warum nutzt du keine verstellbare Sattelstütze, hätte die noch zu wenig Hub?



740mm
Remotestützen hab ich zwei im Keller. Eine davon hat so viel seitliches Spiel, dass sie beim Pedalieren hin- und her klackert, und die andere kam mir schon zweimal im Trail hoch, einmal bin ich deswegen übern Lenker geflogen. Außerdem ja, zu wenig Hub für das Rad, und wenn man sie dann mit Schnellspanner komplett runter machen würde hätte man 1. keine Zeit gewonnen und 2. Verstellbereich verloren durch die zusätzliche Bauhöhe der Mutter. Schwer sind die Dinger auch noch. Fazit: ich hab's probiert, war enttäuscht, und jetzt tu ich mir das erst mal nicht mehr an


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. September 2012)

BITTE

BACK TO TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2012)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig , wird alles besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (27. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> da ich gerade mal Bilder vom Endzustand meines Cotic Rockets geknipst habe, will ich die euch mal nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Rädchen  
Fährt sich bestimmt schön agil .
Würde mir auch gut gefallen mit  Überstandshöhe   > 8cm .
Hatte schon mal nach nem Blindside geäugt aber da ist mir
der kleinste  Rahmen zu groß .


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2012)

So, ist endlich fertig geworden:
Fahrbericht, naja nach 8 km kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Gewicht, gefühlte 13,5 kg, werde es bei Gelegenheit mal im Laden wiegen.
Die Spacer dienen der Abwehr der Sattelüberhöhung. Ob es so bleibt wird die Fahrpraxis zeigen.

Und nein, auch wenn die Laufräder so groß wirken, es ist kein Twentyniner. Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Größe "Zwerg".


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2012)

...also doch nicht "Aufbau über den Winter" 

... bin gespannt, es mal life zu sehen - so sieht es jetzt sehr "dunkel" aus.

Mal abgesehen von der Rohloff - was hast Du sonst so verbaut?? 

Und warum ist das Bike nicht im Aufbauthread?


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2012)

@Chaotenkind
was lange währt... 
ich hätte ja fast nicht mehr gedacht, dass das nochmal was wird mit deinem nicolai  
schaut gut aus  

bei uns gab's auch mal wieder familienzuwachs (oder besser sollte man sagen, familienveränderung)... sind zweieiige zwillinge geworden


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Oktober 2012)

Will auch so ne Klingel haben


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...also doch nicht "Aufbau über den Winter"
> 
> ... bin gespannt, es mal life zu sehen - so sieht es jetzt sehr "dunkel" aus.
> 
> ...



Naja, wir mussten ja unseren Urlaub absagen und da hatte ich mir gedacht, diese Woche sinnvoll zu nutzen (Urlaub hatte ich ja trotzdem) und so ziemlich alles geordert was ich so zu verbauen gedachte.
Wie sollte es anders sein, wenn schon mal was schiefgeht, dann schließlich richtig, habe ich mir kurz vorher eine schöne Erkältung mit Stirn- und Nebenhöhlenvereiterung eingefangen.
Trotzdem losgelegt und mit dem Einspeichen der Laufräder begonnen (Fotoapparat lag auch schon parat). Hinterrad ging noch, beim Vorderrad war ich dann schon dermaßen neben der Spur, dass ich auf der rechten Seite die Zugspeichen um eine Position versemmelt habe. Als ich es meinem Händler zum Zentrieren rüber gereicht habe hat er sich das Laufrad angesehen, dann mich, und gesagt ich soll nach Hause gehen und mich ins Bett legen. Habe ich dann auch brav gemacht. Es war definitiv besser so.
Nett wie er ist, hat er das Vorderrad in Ordnung gebracht und das Rad fertig zusammen geschraubt. Damit ich es gleich fahren kann, wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Es lag ja alles in meiner Ecke seiner Werkstatt, da ich zum Schrauben immer dort bin (Platz, ordentliches Werkzeug, Muskelmasse wenn nötig und nur 8 Radminuten von daheim entfernt ).

Verbaut wurde:
Gabel: DT Swiss XM 120 (Manitou konnte ja nicht liefern)
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 400
Speichen: DT Swiss 1,8/1,7 vorne, für hinten hat Herr Rohloff glaube ich seinen Standart 2,0/1,5 geliefert (die Nabe war zum Umbau auf Scheibenbremse im Werk und das fehlende Zubehör wurde gleich mit geordert)
Vorderradnabe: Chris King
Steuersatz: Chris King
Tretlager, Kurbeln, Kettenblatt (38 Z.), Vorbau, Lenker (gekürzt auf erträgliche 66 cm): Race Face Atlas
Pedalen: Sudpin III Ti S-Pro
Sattel: Selle SMP in der 200g Version
Sattelstütze: KS
Bremse: Formula RX 180/180
Kettenführung mit Bashguard: E13
Sattelklemme: Salsa
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 (war ja schon drin)
Griffe: keine Ahnung, irgendwas aus dem Laden (hatte vergessen die Griffe bei der Bestellung der Race Face Komponenten mit zu ordern )
Spacer: dto., Hauptsache in passendem schwarz
Klingel: dto., klein und schwarz
Kettenstrebenschutz: auch aus dem Laden, schlicht und schwarz
Felgenband: aus dem Laden
Mudguard f. Gabel: RRP
Reifen: Ardent in 2,25"
Tacho: der alte VDO X1DW vom Steppenwolf
Kette: KMC X9L
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore (waren noch da)
Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen: Rohloff
Rahmenschützer: Jagwire Tube Tops 4G

Tja, dunkel kommt hin. Alles schön in schwarz.

Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto im Freien schießen, so bei Sonnenschein.

 @_scylla_: Käpt`n Sharky hatte ich auch mal auf dem Hardtail. Funktionierte nur leider bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht, da der Kunststoff dann so hart war, dass man ihn nicht mehr zusammendrücken konnte. Musste im Winter eine herkömmliche Klingel montieren.


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2012)

du hast irgendwie momentan das urlaubs-pech gepachtet, oder? 
kann ja im nächsten anlauf eigentlich nur besser werden!


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey Chaotenkind - Gratuliere. bin super gespannt das Rad auch live zu sehen - hoffentlich! Wann gibt es sonst die Gelegenheit ein XS Nicolai probe zu fahren! 

@ Scylla - mein one*on stahl kommt endlich jetzt auch voran. Bin so gespannt!


----------



## franzam (20. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> du hast irgendwie momentan das urlaubs-pech gepachtet, oder?
> kann ja im nächsten anlauf eigentlich nur besser werden!



Einfach Urlaub in Nordbayern machen, da klappts dann schon 

Schönes Nicolai geworden


----------



## cytrax (20. Oktober 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


>



DAS sieht mal verdammt geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (20. Oktober 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, ist endlich fertig geworden:
> Fahrbericht, naja nach 8 km kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Gewicht, gefühlte 13,5 kg, werde es bei Gelegenheit mal im Laden wiegen.
> Die Spacer dienen der Abwehr der Sattelüberhöhung. Ob es so bleibt wird die Fahrpraxis zeigen.
> 
> Und nein, auch wenn die Laufräder so groß wirken, es ist kein Twentyniner. Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Größe "Zwerg".



Sieht super aus und dann auch noch in blau/schwarz  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke, danke!
Habe es gestern gerade noch kurz vor Feierabend in den Laden geschafft um es zu wiegen.
Was soll ich sagen, das Krafttraining muss zurück gefahren werden, die Bi- und Trizepswaage funktioniert nicht mehr zuverlässig. Radl hat 14,2 kg.
Kam mir beim Anheben irgendwie leichter vor.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

@Chaotenkind
Ich bin ganz hin und wech  InXS sieht es einfach nur knuffig aus  Und dass blaue Camo ist der Hammer 




Mein Neues


----------



## niceann (25. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_Chaotenkind_
> Ich bin ganz hin und wech  InXS sieht es einfach nur knuffig aus  Und dass blaue Camo ist der Hammer
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Bärbel,
schön ist´s geworden!
Schon eine Testfahrt gemacht?

glg Anne


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja klar! Im Allgäu und auf Alb und Ostalb


----------



## nikl69 (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Neues 





[/QUOTE]

Geiles Teil 
  @barbarissima
Sorry, hat mit dem Zitieren gerade nicht soo geklappt  will mir Dein Rad nicht unter den Nagel reisen, oder doch.... ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_Chaotenkind_
> Ich bin ganz hin und wech  InXS sieht es einfach nur knuffig aus  Und dass blaue Camo ist der Hammer
> 
> 
> ...



Uii, sehr schön! Und die Gabel kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich war die letzten 4 Tage nach Feierabend auf Trails rund um den Herkules in Kassel unterwegs und bin mit dem gesamten Fahrverhalten recht zufrieden (am Dämpfersetup muss ich noch ein wenig arbeiten). Wie sind deine Erfahrungen so?


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke schön 

In Sachen Fahrverhalten bin ich sehr entzückt  Was mich allerdings überrascht hat war, dass das Helius, obwohl es mehr auf die Waage bringt als mein Cube, bergauf viel schneller ist  Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Bei Dämpfer und Gabel bin ich auch noch nicht durch, aber es wird langsam


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2012)

Nicolais sind einfach eine Augenweide 
und dazu noch schön stimmig aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke 
Ich konnte mich lange nicht zwischen LV 301 und dem Helius entscheiden. Dann wurde mir der Rahmen günstig angeboten .....


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Oktober 2012)

Gratuliere! Eure Nicolais sind wirklich ein Traum 
Mein Traum wäre ein kleines ION 14 
Viel Spaß mit Euren Schmuckstücken!


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Oktober 2012)

Mein kleines leichtes Racehardtail






Fully steht halbfertig hinterm Sofa, ich hoffe das die Kurbel pünktlich kommt,dann ist im Dezember Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## schlammdiva (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bikes hier.

 @barbarissima
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, schaffst du es den ganzen Federweg zu nutzen und welchen Tune fährst du?
Ich bin auf der Such nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Helius cc 4x mit sehr ähnlichen Federraten wie dein AC.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2012)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Wie immer sehr schöne Bikes hier.
> 
> @_barbarissima_
> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, schaffst du es den ganzen Federweg zu nutzen und welchen Tune fährst du?
> Ich bin auf der Such nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Helius cc 4x mit sehr ähnlichen Federraten wie dein AC.


Um dir erschöpfend antworten zu können musst du noch ein wenig warten. Gerade probiere ich noch aus  
Frag am besten mal im Nicolai Forum nach. Da ist der Dämpfer recht häufig vertreten.

  @Sickgirl
Sehr edel


----------



## Veloce (31. Oktober 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein kleines leichtes Racehardtail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein kleines leichtes Racehardtail



sieht aus als würde es wegfliegen, wenn man's anpustet 
was wiegt das gute stück? sub 8 kg?


----------



## Sickgirl (1. November 2012)

Wiegt ziemlich genau 9 kg, jetzt sogar ein bichen weniger, da ich einen Speedneedle Marathon montiert habe.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. November 2012)

Speedneedle?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mir schmerzt grad mein Hintern!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. November 2012)

Der Speedneedle  ist der bequemste Sattel, denn ich bisher gefahren bin. Ich habe damit schon sehr lange Touren gefahren, etwa einen 600km Brevet und einmal in 5 Tagen zu meiner Mutter nach Ungarn.

Da tat mir alles möglich weh, bei mir sind die Problemzone meine Füße speziel die großen Zehen.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Wiegt ziemlich genau 9 kg, jetzt sogar ein bichen weniger, da ich einen Speedneedle Marathon montiert habe.


 
dann ist der rahmen wohl schwerer als ich dachte. teile sind ja konsequent leicht!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. November 2012)

Ja, der Rahmen wiegt etwa über 1500 Gramm, ist halt Chinesentitan


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Die neue Hornisse meiner Frau durfte gestern zum ersten Mal bewegt  werden, mein Fräulein ist begeistert. Gewicht unter 12kg, Reifen werden  noch irgendwann getauscht, hatte gerade nix anderes zu Hause. 

Ansonsten auf Touren/AM ausgelegt.











        Rahmen            Dartmoor Hornet 16", Rot 
Gabel            Rock Shox Revelation XX Dual Air 150, Weiß, 15mm
Laufräder        Shimano XT WH-M778 UST
Steuersatz        Dartmoor Flash Reduziersatz Silber
Bremsen Shimano XT BR-M785
Bremsscheibe VR        Shimano SM-RT81L CL 203
Bremsscheibe HR        Shimano SM-RT79M CL 180
Bremsadapter VR        Shimano SM-MA-F203P/P
Bremsadapter HR        Shimano SM-MA-R180P/S
Kurbel            Truvativ Stylo 3x9, Schwarz, 22x32x44
Schaltwerk        Shimano XT RD-M772
Schalthebel        Shimano SLX SL-M660
Umwerfer        Shimano XT FD-M771  3x9 Down Swing
Kassette        Shimano XT HG-50 11-34
Kette            Shimano  HG-93
Vorbau            Truvativ AKA 1 1/8" 60mm, Schneeweiß
Lenker            Easton EA50 MonkeyBar Riser
Spacer            4 x Alu Spacer
Lenkergriffe        ODI Ruffian
Sattelstütze        Thomson Elite 31,4 x 410
Sattel            Selle XO Flow
Sattelklemme        BBB Sattelklemme QRFix BSP-84
Reifen VR        Continental X-King 2.4
Reifen HR        Continental Race King 2.2 UST
Pedale            XLC PD-M12
Schnellspanner        Shimano XT
Kettenstrebenschutz    Lezyne C-Stay


----------



## Sickgirl (2. November 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Umwerferzug anschaue, hättest du besser einen Topswingumwerfer genommen, da ist das nicht so extrem abgeknickt.

Aber auf jedenfall schöne Farbwahl.


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Hat dieser Knick irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen auf die Schaltperformance oder warum einen TopSwing nehmen, der bekanntlich Schmutzanfälliger und schlechter ist?

Mag sein dass ich veraltetes Wissen habe. Einige Teile hatte ich halt auf Lager, mit ein Grund auch warum es 3x9 geworden ist, bevor hier einige den Finger heben 

Was mich natürlich grundsätzlich stört an dem Dartmoor-Rahmen: Keine Ösen für durchgehende Verlegung. Aber naja, bei dem Preis des Rahmens will man da drüber hinwegsehen 

Meine Frau ist auch MTB-Anfänger, die soll jetzt erstmal fahren, lernen und Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2012)

... na, dann hat sich der Tipp doch gelohnt.

Ist schick geworden und wenn es dann noch gefällt und Spass macht: alles bestens 

Zum "Knick": natürlich ist es besser, die Schaltzüge gerade verlaufen zu lassen- aber wenn es funktioniert und man die Teile liegen hat... Ich habe den TopSwing verbaut (komplette XT 10fach - war halt bei der Gruppe dabei) und absolut keine Probleme.

Ja, wäre schon schön, wenn es durchgehende Züge wären, aber wie Du schon sagst: der Preis macht die Musik und ich denke für Deine Frau ist es wichtig erst einmal Erfahrung zu sammeln und dafür ist der Rahmen - so aufgebaut - mit Sicherheit momentan eine der besten Lösungen.

Das Bike macht einfach Spass, vermittelt gute Sicherheit, lässt sich entspannt auf Touren fahren - oder wenn Frau sicherer wird, kann sie es halt auch mal krachen lassen, oder in trickigem Gelände üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Jupp, Danke nochmal Martina, auch für den Tip mich bei Fabian zu melden. Der hat mir u.a. auch die Gabel und die Kurbel besorgt.

Weiss jemand wo ich schöne weiße Blumen-Decals herbekomme?

Meine Lady will da noch bisschen Blumendekor haben.


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2012)

Rosen & andere http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Aufk...fkleber-Sticker-Folienaufkleber-/130733008867

Hibiscus http://www.beachcruiser.de/product_info.php/info/p63_Electra-Aufkleber-Set-Hawaii.html

Blumen Blüten http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blumen-Blueten-Fahrradaufkleber-Sticker-Fahrrad-Aufkleber-NEU-/270877301775


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Danke, im Internet bin ich auch schon fündig geworden, ich wollte aber ansich die Aufkleber in nem Laden kaufen, aber kein Plan welche Läden sowas haben könnten. Egal, soll Sie sich die Teile im Netz raussuchen.. Danke.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2012)

> Meine Lady will da noch bisschen Blumendekor haben.



.. aaargh - naja, jedem sein Geschmäckle 

...evtl. im Autozubehör (z. B. ATU - oder wie sie alle heißen) ???

Die Bremse ist übrigens der Hammer  - ist inzwischen auch an meiner Hornisse und kommt (sobald ich mich finanziell erholt habe  ) auch an den Hobel (Nukeproof)...

Wolltest Du den Aufbau nicht dokumentieren? Im Aufbaufred braucht's mal wieder Bilder


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

@_martina_
Bei der XT Bremse kann man wirklich von TOP Preis/Leistung sprechen. Ohne Scheiben für unter 180 EUR eingekauft.

Meine Saint hat damals gut das Doppelte gekostet, ist schwerer und ist nicht zwingend der bessere Wurfanker.

Ja, ich wollte es dokumentieren, bin aber einfach nicht dazu gekommen, weil war viel auf Geschäftsreise, spät abends heimgekommen und dann in der Garage mit Kopfstirnlampe das Bike zusammengeschraubt 
Bin auch leider mit dem Budget nicht hingekommen, geplant waren so 1000 EUR, sind aber mehr geworden, aber egal, ich wollte das sie was vernünftiges fährt.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2012)

> geplant waren so 1000 EUR, sind aber mehr geworden, aber egal, ich wollte das sie was vernünftiges fährt.



... ich Danke Dir im Namen Deiner Frau 

Meine Bremse habe ich für unter 150 beim Rose gekauft


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Ja, bei Rose hätte ich auch bestellt, wenn sie dort lieferbar wäre. Habe aber den aktuellen Rose-Preis bei BC bekommen


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2012)

@_vitaminc_
Das Dartmoor ist total schön geworden und das Rot ist ein Traum  Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum du bei dieser niedrigen Sattelstellung auch noch Spacer unter den Vorbau machst. Oder befindet sich der Sattel gerade im Downhillmodus


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat dieser Knick irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen auf die Schaltperformance oder warum einen TopSwing nehmen, der bekanntlich Schmutzanfälliger und schlechter ist?
> 
> Mag sein dass ich veraltetes Wissen habe. Einige Teile hatte ich halt auf Lager, mit ein Grund auch warum es 3x9 geworden ist, bevor hier einige den Finger heben
> 
> ...


 
Hübsche Hornisse! 
So ein Gerät hätte ich als Anfänger auch gern gehabt!

3x9 ist überhaupt nicht schlimm... man kann ja schließlich nach den ersten Aufsetzern einfach die übriggebliebenen Zähne vom großen Kettenblatt abfeilen und hat dann 2x9 mit Bash 

Durchgehende Zugverlegung hat mein teurerer On-One Rahmen leider auch nicht, daran kann man sich schon mal stören. Für Anfänger aber sicher weniger tragisch, ihr werdet ja bestimmt nicht gleich jeden Tag bei jedem Schmuddelwetter stundenlang fahren. Wenn es doch mal so wird, kannst du ja mal in ein gedichtetes Zugsystem, z.B. Gore Ride On, investieren. 

Mit dem Umwerfer hätte ich es nicht anders gemacht. Top Swing kann ja auch Nachteile haben. Der kleine "Knick" im Zug wird schon niemanden umbringen, solange die Züge nicht komplett verranzt und eh schon schwergängig sind. 

Das mit der Lenkerüberhöhung würde ich auch nicht machen. Natürlich muss deine Frau sich damit sicher- und wohl fühlen, das zählt. Viele Anfänger wollen erst mal einen etwas höheren Lenker, und dann sollte man das auch erst mal so einstellen. Aber lass sie nach einiger Zeit ruhig auch mal das andere "Extrem", also tiefer Lenker, probieren. Erfahrungsgemäß ändern sich die Vorlieben in Sachen Geometrie mit wachsender Sicherheit auf dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

> Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum du bei dieser niedrigen  Sattelstellung auch noch Spacer und der den Vorbau machst. Oder befindet  sich der Sattel gerade im Downhillmodus


Sattel ist normalerweise ein ganzes Stück höher, ich habe den für das Bild runtergezogen. 



> Durchgehende Zugverlegung hat mein teurerer On-One Rahmen leider auch  nicht, daran kann man sich schon mal stören. Für Anfänger aber sicher  weniger tragisch, ihr werdet ja bestimmt nicht gleich jeden Tag bei  jedem Schmuddelwetter stundenlang fahren. Wenn es doch mal so wird,  kannst du ja mal in ein gedichtetes Zugsystem, z.B. Gore Ride On,  investieren.


Sind halt Kleinigkeiten, ob ich in Gore Ride  On investieren würde, naja, ich weiss nicht so recht, ich finde es  etwas überteuert, da tausche ich vielleicht lieber alle paar Jahre die  Züge. Sind die Gore Ride On nicht sogar Auslauf / End of Life ?



> Das mit der Lenkerüberhöhung würde ich auch nicht machen. Natürlich muss  deine Frau sich damit sicher- und wohl fühlen, das zählt. Viele  Anfänger wollen erst mal einen etwas höheren Lenker, und dann sollte man  das auch erst mal so einstellen. Aber lass sie nach einiger Zeit ruhig  auch mal das andere "Extrem", also tiefer Lenker, probieren.  Erfahrungsgemäß ändern sich die Vorlieben in Sachen Geometrie mit  wachsender Sicherheit auf dem Bike


Anfangs kann man halt nur spekulieren, was passen könnte, und so haben wir halt erstmal wenig Geld in Lenker, Sattel etc. investiert. Bereits bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte sie etwas Handgelenkschmerzen, die Ursache dafür haben wir noch nicht gefunden. Den Lenker tiefer haben möchte sie aktuell nicht, unseren Hausberg kam sie problemlos hoch, und mit der grundsätzlichen Sitzposition ist sie zufrieden. Die ODI-Griffe sind vielleicht nicht optimal, so dass wir da vielleicht etwas komfortableres probieren werden. Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, das brauch etwas Zeit, nach einigen Ausfahrten und Herumprobieren wird man das richtige Setup bestimmt finden.

Ist übrigens das erste Bike welches ich selbst gebaut habe, umso mehr freut es mich, dass es hier und vorallendingen bei meiner besseren Hälfte gut ankommt.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sind halt Kleinigkeiten, ob ich in Gore Ride On investieren würde, naja, ich weiss nicht so recht, ich finde es etwas überteuert, da tausche ich vielleicht lieber alle paar Jahre die Züge. Sind die Gore Ride On nicht sogar Auslauf / End of Life ?


 
richtig Sinn machen die teuren Gore Züge imho auch nur, wenn man oft im Winter bei Minusgraden unterwegs ist und das Festfrieren der Schaltung verhindern will. Wenn's nur rein um Dreck geht würde ich auch zu deiner erwähnten Methode: billige Züge und öfter mal tauschen, greifen. Vaseline auf den Innenzug hilft übrigens auch. Dass die Gore Züge auslaufen wusste ich noch nicht. Hab schon lange keine mehr gekauft 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Anfangs kann man halt nur spekulieren, was passen könnte, und so haben wir halt erstmal wenig Geld in Lenker, Sattel etc. investiert. Bereits bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte sie etwas Handgelenkschmerzen, die Ursache dafür haben wir noch nicht gefunden. ...


 
weise Entscheidung 

... oder Lenkerkröpfung... oder Lenkerhöhe... oder Vorbau/Sitzlänge... oder schlicht und ergreifend ungewohnte Sitzhaltung bzw. nicht ausreichend trainierte Stützmuskulatur. Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein. Vor ihr sofort wild alles tauscht und verändert, lieber noch ein paar Mal probieren. Wäre nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn die Probleme von allein verschwinden, sobald die Rücken- und Bauchmustkulatur stärker wird und nicht mehr so viel Druck auf den Händen lastet.  

Sieht man übrigens gar nicht, dass es dein erster Aufbau ist!  
(das sollte ein Lob sein )


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

> ... oder Lenkerkröpfung... oder Lenkerhöhe... oder Vorbau/Sitzlänge...  oder schlicht und ergreifend ungewohnte Sitzhaltung bzw. nicht  ausreichend trainierte Stützmuskulatur. Die Ursachen können vielfältig  sein. Vor ihr sofort wild alles tauscht und verändert, lieber noch ein  paar Mal probieren. Wäre nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn die Probleme von  allein verschwinden, sobald die Rücken- und Bauchmustkulatur stärker  wird und nicht mehr so viel Druck auf den Händen lastet.



Genau!
Erstmal vernünftig testen, wenn der Schmerz bleibt oder sich verstärkt werden wir anfangen eine Sache zu tauschen. Und so arbeiten wir uns dann einfach voran.



> Sieht man übrigens gar nicht, dass es dein erster Aufbau ist!



Danke für die Blumen 

Ihr habt doch sicher auch ne Reifenempfehlung für AM/Touren?

Grobe Sachen fährt sie erstmal nicht, da muss sie sich auch erstmal herantasten, ans Rad gewöhnen, Fahrtechnik lernen usw.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch sicher auch ne Reifenempfehlung für AM/Touren?


 
Mountainking II Black Chili Compound Protection.

Je nach Felgenbreite der 2.4er oder der 2.2er (bei <20mm Maulweite würde ich eher den 2.2er nehmen)

Rollt gut, grippt gut, und ist für mein Empfinden recht gutmütig (=großer und früh angekündigter Grenzbereich)
Protection-Variante wegen Pannenschutz.


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

> Mountainking II Black Chili Compound Protection.
> 
> Je nach Felgenbreite der 2.4er oder der 2.2er (bei <20mm Maulweite würde ich eher den 2.2er nehmen)
> 
> ...



Merci!

Die MKII-Variante ohne Protection (Falt) würde ich für 4 EUR bekommen, ggf. würde der auch gehen wenn ich einfach mehr Milch reinkippe. Eine Kombi aus VR: MKII und HR: X-King wäre evtl. auch gut für den Start.

Bei Maulweite gibt es immer wieder Grundsatzdiskussionen. Die XT-Systemfelge hat leider nur 19mm Maulweite, ich bin darauf RQ 2.2 ohne Probleme gefahren, der baut ähnlich dem MKII 2.4. Die RQ 2.2 auf meiner Flow EX hat nochmals ordentlich an Breite und etwas Seitenstabilität gewonnen.

Priorität hat, dass sie die Berge hoch kommt und nicht wegen zuviel Rollwiderstand und Gewicht stetig schlapp macht. Andererseits soll aufjedenfall ein Minimum an Sicherheit vorhanden sein, aktuell traut sie sich aber eh kaum nen Trail schneller als 10km/h runterzufahren 

Ich denke so ne MKII / X-King Kombi könnte durchaus sinnvoll sein.
Der aktuelle RaceKing 2.2 hinten grenzt an Körperverletzung wenn es Nass ist. Vorne ist aktuell der X-King 2.4, den könnte ich nach Hinten verfrachten und vorne nen MK II montieren.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Die MKII-Variante ohne Protection (Falt) würde ich für 4 EUR bekommen, ggf. würde der auch gehen wenn ich einfach mehr Milch reinkippe. Eine Kombi aus VR: MKII und HR: X-King wäre evtl. auch gut für den Start.
> 
> ...



QR 2.2 haben wir mal mit 55mm gemessen (Mavic 717), MkII 2.4 dagegen mit 59mm (Alpine), MkII 2.2 mit 53mm (Alpine). 

Ich finde den MkII 2.4 auf einer Crest (21mm Maulweite) schon recht eirig in Kurven und Schrägen, wenn man mit wenig Druck fährt. Auf einer 19mm Felge würde ich mir das nicht antun, da eher den 2.2er.

X-King kenn ich nicht persönlich, aber der soll im Schlamm angeblich nicht so toll sein, also evtl für die aktuelle Jahreszeit nicht ganz das Richtige. Ist ja auch nicht so ne tolle Erfahrung für einen Anfänger, wenn ständig das HR abhaut (zumal die meisten Leute am Anfang eh noch zu viel hinten bremsen). Deiner Ausführung, dass ein Mindestmaß an Sicherheit vorhanden sein soll, würde ich da voll und ganz zustimmen 

Ohne Protection- hat der dann noch die BCC Mischung? Bei Conti würd ich da nicht dran sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. November 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Die MKII-Variante ohne Protection (Falt) würde ich für 4 EUR bekommen,...



Mit BCC? WOOOOOOOOOOOOO? 


Zum Thema "durchgehende Züge": da gibt's doch das hier ais elegante Lösung!


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2012)

> Zitat von *vitaminc*
> 
> 
> _Merci!
> ...









 Kann ich 2 bestellen und einen X-King dazu (gleicher Preis?!)


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

http://www.mysportworld.de/continental-55-559-mountain-king-ii-2-2-falt-mtb-reifen-schwarz.html

http://www.mysportworld.de/continental-60-559-x-king-2-4-falt-mtb-reifen-schwarz.html

usw.. 

Ob die dann tatsächlich als BCC geliefert werden, weiss ich nicht.
Sind 24,90 EUR pro Stück. Ich habe jedoch noch 2 x Gutschein für je 20 EUR damals ergattert. D.h. 4,90 EUR pro Reifen 
Wenn Sie ohne BCC geliefert werden sollten, dann tuts mir bei 4,90 EUR auch nicht weh.



> QR 2.2 haben wir mal mit 55mm gemessen (Mavic 717), MkII 2.4 dagegen mit 59mm (Alpine), MkII 2.2 mit 53mm (Alpine).



Also RQ 2.2 auf 19mm war bei mir ca. 56mm. Auf der Flow EX mit 25,5mm müsste ich messen, weiss ich gerade nicht, aber im Vergleich ist der X-King 2.4 ist nicht wirklich breiter. Der X-King 2.4 ist für mich persönlich grenzwertig, allein schon der Bremsgrip lässt zu wünschen übrig, was im sofortigen Blockieren bei der Saint endet.

Evtl. bestell ich dann doch einfach mal 2 x MKII 2.2 für nichtmal 10 EUR. Wenn kein BCC, dann Bikemarkt oder so...


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

@Promontorium



> Zum Thema "durchgehende Züge": da gibt's doch das hier ais elegante Lösung!



Ja kenne ich, gefällt mir optisch aber nicht sonderlich.

Ich habe eigentlich alle Varianten bedacht, und alles verworfen. Den Rahmen wollte ich nicht versauen in dem ich mit nem Dremel die Löcher aufbohre, außerdem Garantieverlust. Die Cable-Grip oder Kabelbinder-Variante gefällt mir nicht. Die Leitungshalter "Stick on" Variante wird auf Dauer nicht halten. Teflonhüllen bringen nicht soviel, da dann immer noch Dreck in die Zwischenräume kann. Durchgängige Schaltzüge von Gore On oder Nokon sind mir schlichtweg zu teuer. Kurzum: Standardverlegung und mal sehen wie lange das taugt. Später kann ich es immer noch verbessern. Erstmal muss die Hornisse anständig bewegt werden


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2012)

Mist, muss das mit dem Gutschein leider zurücknehmen, inzwischen hat der Laden die Gutscheincodes leider deaktiviert. Hab ich dann wohl zu lange gewartet..


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

ähm, der Mountainking, den du da verlinkt hast ist der alte Mountainking. Den hatte ich auch mal und fand ihn mehr schlecht als recht. 
Der "gute" Mountainking ist der neue (na ja nicht mehr ganz so neu, ist jetzt auch schon eine Zeit lang auf dem Markt) MK *II*. Der ist komplett revidiert, hat nicht mehr diese dreieckigen Stollen, und funktioniert im Gegensatz zum alten MK tatsächlich. Mit der Einschätzung bin ich im Bekanntenkreis übrigens nicht allein


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (13. November 2012)

Na dann stelle ich hier auch mal mein neues nevi vor

















Der Aufbau hat leider über 1Jahr gedauert weil die lieben Italiener sich beim Rahmenbau so richtig Zeit gelassen haben.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2012)

Das ist wohl etwas ganz Besonderes!
Mußte erst einmal googeln was das für Titanräder sind.
Ich verstehe nur die Gabel nicht, scheint eine Starrgabel zu sein, man sieht keine Stand- bzw. Tauchrohre. Vielleicht flext sie über die Stege vorn.
Nur warum baut sie so hoch - falls es eine Starrgabel ist?
Und optisch tu ich mich ein wenig schwer mit dem oberen Querrohr, das von den Holmen durchdrungen wird.
Erklär doch bitte mal wie diese Gabel funktioniert.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (13. November 2012)

Die Gabel ist relativ leicht und recht dünnwandig gebaut um das typische Flexverhalten von Titan zu bekommen . Um mehr Steifigkeit reinzubekommen wurden diese "Spanten" verschweißt (ähnlich wie im Flugzeug oder Bootsbau). So hat die Gabel einen schönen Flex ist aber dennoch schön Steif.

Ach ja, ist eine StarrGabel


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuestes Pferd im Stall ist auch endlich fertig geworden







Ans Fully fahren muß ich mich nach den vielen Rennradkilometern erst wieder gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2012)

schön geworden 
schlicht schwarz ist immer ein klassiker!


----------



## HSK-Lisa (7. Dezember 2012)

ui dagegen ist mein rad voll alt  sehr schön!


----------



## niceann (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi Sickgirl,
wünsche Dir viel Spaß dabei wenn der Wettergott im Ländle mal wieder
für uns Bikerinnen schafft!

Grüße 
niceann


----------



## mystik-1 (14. Dezember 2012)

schlicht schwarz, sehr schön 
nicht nur die optik


----------



## Mzungu (14. Dezember 2012)

Das hier hat meine Freundin von mir zum Geburtstag bekommen. Darunter steckt mein alter Giant Rahmen, gleichzeitig ist es mein erster eigener Um- bzw. Aufbau. Was auf dem Bild noch nicht drauf ist - Sattelstange hab ich noch getauscht, einen "Frauen"Sattel verbaut, und die Smart Sam gegen Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph (der SS in 2.25 hat hinten im Rahmen geschliffen...) in 2.1 getauscht. Es ist ihr erstes Bike, und hoffentlich auch der Einstieg ins MTB fahren (ja...man könnte mir vorwerfen ich hätte das ein bisschen forciert...).


----------



## Silver Phoenix (15. Dezember 2012)

Das ist mein "neu Zugang" gerettet vor der Schrottpresse. Ist jetzt mein Waldautobahn  und Strassen Flitzer.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (15. Dezember 2012)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Dezember 2012)

Oi... wie neidisch ich auf die lilanen Komponenten bin  rein farblich


----------



## Sandra07 (17. Dezember 2012)

Lila, kannste haben :






Nicht so ein tolles Bike, wie ihr alle fahrt, aber für'n Anfang nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (20. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal das Bike meiner Freundin


----------



## 4mate (20. Dezember 2012)

Schafft di em Lada au?


----------



## hotroder (20. Dezember 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Schafft di em Lada au?



jo ab und zu isch se do ;-)


----------



## hotroder (20. Dezember 2012)

P.S. aber blos zom gugga ond schwätza !!!!


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier das Rad meiner Freundin, von nem eigenen MTB-News Acc konnte ich sie noch nicht überzeugen ;-)




Damals wars noch frisch vom abholen, muss mal wieder Bilder machen, aktuell war nur mein neues "Fotogen"


----------



## kaptan (26. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (26. Dezember 2012)

hotroder schrieb:


> Hier mal das Bike meiner Freundin


Schick!
Größe S?
Wie groß ist die Freundin?
(Plane auch sowas)


----------



## 4mate (26. Dezember 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> Größe S?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1192744


----------



## MarkusL (26. Dezember 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1192744


 
Ich meinte das Liteville.


----------



## hotroder (27. Dezember 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Schick!
> Größe S?
> Wie groß ist die Freundin?
> (Plane auch sowas)



Ja ist Grösse S , meine Dame ist 1,62m .... passt hervorragend !!!


----------



## mountymaus (13. Januar 2013)

Habe mal wieder Zuwachs bekommen... Schön leicht!







Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg, war für Testzwecke...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Januar 2013)

Nicht leicht, aber stabil (und dreckig):


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Januar 2013)

Was ist das denn nettes???


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2013)

Ein Perp von Kanonental


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen


----------



## Promontorium (27. Januar 2013)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Winterbike im Wald!








mit Selbstbau-Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> mit Selbstbau-Kefü


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Januar 2013)

anstatt dem Kabelbinder hätte ich da eine Speiche zu recht gebogen


----------



## Promontorium (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, sie läuft und läuft und läuft!

Hab' grad gschnallt, daß ich ja im Ladies-Forum bin. 

Also Mädels, seid stark und verzeiht es mir - ich hau' dann wieder ab!
Aber der Beitrag bleibt!


Die Speichen brauch' ich für die Laufräder!


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2013)

sei dir verziehen


----------



## Sakurah (28. Januar 2013)

Heute darf ich auch endlich mal! *freu*
Nigelnagelneu, endlich da und komplett und wegen Schlechtwetter und Dauererkältung leider noch nicht groß ausgefahren. Aber bald!


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr schick aus  Bin schon auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Januar 2013)

@Sakurah hattest du nicht einen Mondraker ?


----------



## Sakurah (29. Januar 2013)

barbarissima: Danke, ich werde berichten! Bin ja bis jetzt nur Hardtail  erprobt und sitze jetzt mit mehr Federweg und Tretlagerhöhe auch viel  höher. Bin im Wohnzimmer beim Sag anpassen gleich mal umgefallen  *lach*.



x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> @_Sakurah_ hattest du nicht einen Mondraker ?



Öh nö, nie.  
Ein kleines, feines Ghost hatte ich.


----------



## Principiante (29. Januar 2013)

super, sieht nice aus!


( Ich+Ghost auch = )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sally... (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Ladies,
hier mein neues Bike *freu*. Nagelneu und leider noch unbenutzt, da noch Schnee liegt... aber bald gehts los!


----------



## 4mate (29. Januar 2013)

sally... schrieb:


> Hi Ladies,
> hier mein neues Bike *freu*. Nagelneu und leider noch unbenutzt, da noch Schnee liegt... aber bald gehts los!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=244942&stc=1&d=1359479097
> ...


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei 





Bike von sally...


----------



## sally... (31. Januar 2013)

Miss.Starbucks schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1300144
> 
> Bike von sally...


 
Vielen Dank. Irgendwie hat das mit dem Foto net gleich so geklappt...


----------



## KlitzeKleine (4. Februar 2013)

Mein Baby 
Für diese Saison hab ich ihm ne Boxxer, neue Bremsen und neuen Dämpfer gegönnt...jetzt isses perfekt für mich


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2013)

... jetzt spinnt sie komplett... 





momentaner stand:
- können: nix
- wollen: viel
- spaß dran: noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (4. Februar 2013)

Cooles Vorhaben! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## 4mate (4. Februar 2013)

Sieht man die ganze Fahrradmanie als Ego Shooter Spiel
ist Trial die mit Abstand unterste Kategorie, gleich einem
hüpfenden Radwurm, sich zwischen Gegenständen seltsam
bewegend, ein emsiges Kriechen und Schaffen auf der Stelle.
Ein Fahrrad muss ab und davon  wie ein Pfeil, daher der Name, 
von fahren. Ein Trialrad ist ein Kriechhüpfwurmgefährt


----------



## sandee.d (4. Februar 2013)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> Mein Baby
> Für diese Saison hab ich ihm ne Boxxer, neue Bremsen und neuen Dämpfer gegönnt...jetzt isses perfekt für mich



das baby find ich aber mal geil!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2013)

@scylla
Sehr cool


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Kriechhüpfwurmgefährt



was hast du denn? Worms ist doch lustig


----------



## Promontorium (4. Februar 2013)

Stell' mir grad vor, wie Du mit dem Teil morgens zur Arbeit fährst und hüpfst unter den Augen der kopfschüttelnden Kollegen (denen Du gestern an den Kopf geworfen hast, in jedem Mann stecke ein Kind)!


----------



## wildbiker (5. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... jetzt spinnt sie komplett...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil... will auch...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KlitzeKleine (5. Februar 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> das baby find ich aber mal geil!




Dankeeee 
Hab gerade deine Röntgenbilder gesehen  Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## sandee.d (6. Februar 2013)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> Dankeeee
> Hab gerade deine Röntgenbilder gesehen  Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung!!!!



Meine Röntgenbilder?! hä?


----------



## KlitzeKleine (6. Februar 2013)

ahhh hihi, ich hab mich verguckt  du hattest bloß nen kommentar zu nem röntgenbild abgegeben...ich dachte, es wäre deins...sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (6. Februar 2013)

@KlitzeKleine: hab ich mir fast gedacht das du Schnitte ihr Röntgenbild gemeint hast  alles kein Problem


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2013)

... so, heute das erste Mal bei herrlichstem Winterwetter ausgeführt


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Februar 2013)

So dann reihen wir uns hier auch mal ein....


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, heute das erste Mal bei herrlichstem Winterwetter ausgeführt



Das Hornet ist in dem satten rot richtig schön!


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

@martina und Schranzi
Sehr sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_martina_ und Schranzi
> Sehr sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da




Danke liebe Bärbel- Deins ist aber auch schön


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

Danke schön


----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2013)

...och, warn heute auch mal im Schnee spielen.. so viel liegt hier nicht mehr...


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...och, warn heute auch mal im Schnee spielen.. so viel liegt hier nicht mehr...




Top Dein Bild 
Bei uns wars teilweise vereist unterm Schnnee oder schön pulvrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2013)

Danke, da wo die Sonne schien, war der Schnee schon weg und es war ganz schön matschig.. :'(

achja.. Häng gern mals Bike in Baum...  wenn sichs grad mal anbietet..


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, heute das erste Mal bei herrlichstem Winterwetter ausgeführt



neuer rahmen?
sieht irgendwie kleiner aus! oder täuscht das?


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2013)

... war schon gespannt drauf, wem es als erstes auffällt 

Jep, sozusagen "downgegraded" von 16 auf 14 Zoll - ich wollte was Kleineres und das man mit der Hornisse auch in dieser Größe noch touren kann, weiß ich ja


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, heute das erste Mal bei herrlichstem Winterwetter ausgeführt



richtig schön Martina! Bike und Bild   Ihr hab schönes Licht gehabt!


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war schon gespannt drauf, wem es als erstes auffällt
> 
> Jep, sozusagen "downgegraded" von 16 auf 14 Zoll - ich wollte was Kleineres und das man mit der Hornisse auch in dieser Größe noch touren kann, weiß ich ja



das mit dem downgraden kenn ich von irgendwoher


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2013)

14 Zoll, wow! Das ist ja mal ne anständige Größe. Wie ich den 16 Zoll Rahmen letztes Jahr gesehen habe, kam er mir im Vergleich mit meinem einzigen 16-Zöller irgendwie größer vor als  Zoll. Lag wohl an der Geo. Schee isses wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war schon gespannt drauf, wem es als erstes auffällt
> 
> Jep, sozusagen "downgegraded" *von 16 auf 14 Zoll* - ich wollte was Kleineres und das man mit der Hornisse auch in dieser Größe noch touren kann, weiß ich ja



Grossartig! schreit für mich nach Testfahrt


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Grossartig! schreit für mich nach Testfahrt



Hättest Du schon längst haben können.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Februar 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Hättest Du schon längst haben können.




  Ja ja,  die 140 mm reizt.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2013)

... 150 sind auch möglich - und gehen gut


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Februar 2013)

ach...  


schön alle beide


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 14 Zoll, wow! Das ist ja mal ne anständige Größe. Wie ich den 16 Zoll Rahmen letztes Jahr gesehen habe, kam er mir im Vergleich mit meinem einzigen 16-Zöller irgendwie größer vor als  Zoll. Lag wohl an der Geo. Schee isses wieder!



Der Witz ist, dass das Oberrohr des 14 Zöllers auf dem Papier nur 5mm kürzer ist - ohne gleich super gedrungen zu sitzen, hat Frau den Vorteil des deutlich kürzeren Sitzrohres 

Touren sind damit immer noch sehr gut möglich - haben wir ja gesehen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2013)

So, mein Familienzuwachs...
Grad schon die erste sanfte Fahrt entlang am Kanal hinter uns gebracht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Februar 2013)

ooh, so schön frisch und schon im Schnee!!! Viel Spaß weiterhin damit !


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2013)

Und noch so sauber!
Viel Spass beim schmutzig machen.


----------



## laterra (14. Februar 2013)

Oha das Testen hat ein Ende !? 
Die Farbkombi gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2013)

Jepp... Farbkombi mag ich auch...
Hab aber festgestellt, dass die Sattelstütze zu groß is für mich Zwerg... weiter reinstecken geht nicht und so kann ich sie nur auf niedriger und mittlerer Position fahren, ganz ausgefahren rutsch ich beim pedalieren auf dem Sattel von rechts nach links... Werd gleich mal zum Händler fahren... entweder die LEV in 100mm oder wenn er die nicht hat, dann halt nur die 75mm von Specialized...


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jepp... Farbkombi mag ich auch...
> Hab aber festgestellt, dass die Sattelstütze zu groß is für mich Zwerg... weiter reinstecken geht nicht und so kann ich sie nur auf niedriger und mittlerer Position fahren, ganz ausgefahren rutsch ich beim pedalieren auf dem Sattel von rechts nach links... Werd gleich mal zum Händler fahren... entweder die LEV in 100mm oder wenn er die nicht hat, dann halt nur die 75mm von Specialized...



auf deinem Bild guckt die Stütze doch noch ziemlich aus dem Rahmen raus. Kannst du die nicht einfach weiter versenken (also mittels der Sattelklemme manuell die Stütze runter, nicht der automatische Verstellbereich)?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> auf deinem Bild guckt die Stütze doch noch ziemlich aus dem Rahmen raus. Kannst du die nicht einfach weiter versenken (also mittels der Sattelklemme manuell die Stütze runter, nicht der automatische Verstellbereich)?



Leider nicht 
Hatte ich auch gedacht un d bis zur Wippe runter schaut es von außen zumindest so aus, als ob die sich fast komplett versenken lassen müsste. Effektiv geht sie aber nur soweit rein, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen... keine Ahnung, ob da das Sitzrohr enger wird oder was... Werd ich gleich mal den Händler fragen... Und halt nach ner Lösung suchen


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Leider nicht
> Hatte ich auch gedacht un d bis zur Wippe runter schaut es von außen zumindest so aus, als ob die sich fast komplett versenken lassen müsste. Effektiv geht sie aber nur soweit rein, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen... keine Ahnung, ob da das Sitzrohr enger wird oder was... Werd ich gleich mal den Händler fragen... Und halt nach ner Lösung suchen



bis zu der befestigung der wippe sieht alles ganz normal aus, wie du schon meinst. evtl einfach nicht sauber ausgerieben. vielleicht kann dein händler da ein wenig nacharbeiten, wenn er ne reibahle zur hand hat. ich drück die daumen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> bis zu der befestigung der wippe sieht alles ganz normal aus, wie du schon meinst. evtl einfach nicht sauber ausgerieben. vielleicht kann dein händler da ein wenig nacharbeiten, wenn er ne reibahle zur hand hat. ich drück die daumen



Nee, er meinte auch, das Rohr verjüngt sich da... 
Ne 75mm hätt ich ohne Probleme im Austausch kriegen können, aber Problem is dann, dass ich die etwas weiter rausziehen müsste, um im ausgefahrenen Zustand die optimale Sitzhöhe zu haben, folglich aber weniger Spielraum nach unten hätte... Hab mich deswegen für ne 100mm LEV entscheiden, die ne deutlich geringere Gesamtlänge hat.. und das gegen minimalen Aufpreis (da halt nicht von Specialized). Find ich fair, und ans fahren denk ich bei dem Sauwetter grad eh nicht...


----------



## Piperlie (17. Februar 2013)

Hier ist meins! Das Bild ist schon etwas älter und bisher ist es noch völlig unverändert, ich hoffe das ändert sich bald


----------



## BeScary (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist mein neues Remedy


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Februar 2013)

Schick!
Und zur Abwechslung auch mal ein Radl von jemandem in meiner Nähe!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Februar 2013)

oh, Offenbach  
tzja, nun bin ich weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeScary (19. Februar 2013)

*hihi* aber ab April wohne ich am Taunus (Oberursel)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2013)

da hast Du auch schön Recht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2013)

Ja, auch wenn ich nicht dort wohne, rumtreiben tue ich mich dort mit ein paar Freunden auch immer mal wieder. Die U3 fährt ja bis zur Hohemark und wenn man Glück hat, nimmt der Bus zum Feldi auch Räder mit. Aber in der Regel pedalieren wir hoch. Reichenbachtrail, X-Trail, Viktoriatrail, Bogenschützentrail, Lipstrail, weiße Mauer.... Nette Gegend, am WE leider manchmal etwas überlaufen. Da ist es dann im Spessart entspannter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Februar 2013)

seufz, wenn Du sie alle so aufzählst, dann vermisse ich sie doch ein kleines bisschen, die schönen Feldi-Trails 

ABer ich bin mir sicher, München + Umgebung wird uns noch seine trailigsten Seiten zeigen wenn hier endlich mal Schneeschmelze ist


----------



## BeScary (21. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren auch immer hoch auf den Feldberg  
Mit dem Bus fahren kann ja jeder ;-)
Ok... ich kenn leider nur den Viktoria-Trail. Wir fahren auch erst seit 2012. Wo sind denn die anderen Trails? Wäre ja zur abwechslung mal schön was anderes zu fahren  Leider sind wir noch nicht so rumgekommen. Ich hoffe das ändert sich ab dieser Saison wenn man direkt da wohnt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2013)

Schau mal in den Regional-Threads bei "Frankfurt und Umgebung". Da gibt es z.B. die Afterwork-Biker, die gondeln dort oft herum, oder den Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff.
Ich fahre bei den Eisbären, d.h. eher Spessart. Aber wir sind, Wetter vorausgesetzt, gerne immer mal wieder am Feldi. Meistens mit Speedskater. Der fährt bei uns mit durch den Spessart und wir mit ihm am Feldi und am Altkönig. Er kennt sich dort sehr gut aus. Der X-Trail beginnt oben am Plateau (ist der Wanderweg mit dem schwarzen X) und ist ausgeschildert. Der ist zum warm werden ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (21. Februar 2013)

sind alle so klein die Bikes. 

Sehr interessant finde ich das.


----------



## scylla (19. März 2013)

war zwar schon anderwo im Forum, aber hier darf's jetzt auch noch rein... ist ja schließlich ein Frauen-Fahrrad 





das Rad ist zwar nicht neu, aber fast alle Anbauteile dran.


----------



## mtbbee (19. März 2013)

sieht gut aus, schwarze Sattelstütze ala Syntace P6 wäre noch einen Tick passender (finde ich)


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. März 2013)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  Hat ja mal ne fette Kettenstrebe 
Aber die Sattelstütze würde ich auch in schwarz halten. Ansonsten cooles Bike :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Principiante (19. März 2013)

netter Flitzer!

Optisch echt klasse!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chrige (19. März 2013)

Kenne ich doch irgendwoher...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (20. März 2013)

Doch sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2013)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Votec Tox (21. März 2013)

@scylla:
Tolles Rad, gefaellt mir auch gut! Hast Du Dir wohl perfekt fuer Deinen Einsatzzweck aufgebaut 
Bin schon auf Bilder von Euren Touren damit gespannt 
Das einzige was mich erstaunt ist das Gewicht, Du hast ja alles was zweckentsprechend schoen leicht ist daran verbaut und trotzdem ist es gerade mal ein Kilo leichter als mein simples Kiez Team, was zwar nur 100mm vorn hat, dafuer einen megasteifen und somit schweren Alurahmen und nur die Serienanbauteile.

Aber egal, gratuliere und weiterhin viel Spass mit dem tollen Rad!


----------



## scylla (21. März 2013)

Danke für die Komplimente 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> [MENTION=170903]
> Das einzige was mich erstaunt ist das Gewicht...



geht mir ähnlich 
Eigentlich war der Plan, unter 11 kg zu kommen. Leider um 700g verfehlt 
(an die, die jetzt denken "das ist doch lächerlich"... wenn ich das Dingen mal einen halben Tag aufm Buckel habe und dann noch einigermaßen elegant runterkommen will, dann findet zumindest ein Schwächling wie ich jedes halbe Gramm ziemlich unwitzig )

Was reinhaut: die Reifen (um die 900g pro Stück), die Stahlfeder in der Gabel, die dicken Felgen, und die dicken DH-Bremsen. Leider für mich alles indiskutable Teile, da geht nix mehr. In diesem Fall überwiegt in meiner Gewichtung der Funktions- und Stabilitäts-Vorteil klar vor dem Gewichts-Nachteil. Würde ich z.B. Fatal Berts, eine Lufteinheit, Crest-Felgen und irgend ne Formula Leichtbau-Bremse verbauen, wäre ich *zack* bei 10,xx kg. Schon blöd, wenn man seltsame Vorlieben hat.
Wo noch ein bisschen was geht: Sattel und Griffe. Da muss ich aber erst mal testen, ob das leichte Zeug auch zu mir passt. Evtl kommt ein Tune KommVor drauf. Muss aber erst mal einen Testsattel organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (21. März 2013)

Nach nun einem Jahr "rumkrebsen" mit der ollen Crossgurke am Dienstag endlich die Erlösung...mag für's erste Bike etwas übertrieben sein aber ich hatte mich von Anfang an dermaßen verliebt  Und bevor ich am Ende mit was anderem unglücklich bin, wurde lieber einen Augenblick länger gewartet und der Traum erfüllt. Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken, ab Montag steht nämlich Urlaub an  Ein paar Teile werden mit der Zeit natürlich noch ergänzt bzw. ausgetauscht (Kefü, absenkbare Stütze etc.) aber Hauptsache ich kann endlich erstmal loslegen! Feldberg einmal abtauen bitte


----------



## scylla (21. März 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ... Und bevor ich am Ende mit was anderem unglücklich bin, wurde lieber einen Augenblick länger gewartet und der Traum erfüllt.



Nettes erstes Mountainbike 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Sleyvas (21. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nettes erstes Mountainbike
> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


 
Danke  Es macht mich auf der Arbeit schon völlig wuschig, dass ich vor dem Wochenende zu keiner auch noch so kleinen Ausfahrt kommen werde. Es steht schon jeden Abend so vorwurfsvoll da..


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2013)

Sehr sehr schick  War eine gute Entscheidung, gleich mal in was Ordentliches zu investieren


----------



## RedCat (27. März 2013)

mara174 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut!
> 
> Sieht richtig fies aus!



Gefällt mir sehr gut !


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2013)

Hallo scylla 
 Wie immer, interessantes Bicycle. Erzähle doch bitte etwas über die Pedale.


----------



## scylla (27. März 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo scylla
> Wie immer, interessantes Bicycle. Erzähle doch bitte etwas über die Pedale.



Pedale sind ganz einfach zusammengefasst: 

das sind Echo Käfigpedale. Hab mir schon sagen lassen, dass andere Käfigpedale besser gewesen wären, da es für die Echos keinen Austausch-Käfig zu kaufen gibt, und der wohl gerne hops geht, wenn man ihn mit feindlichen Gegenständen in Kontakt bringt. Aber ich werd's ja sehen, so teuer waren die ja eh nicht. 
Grip ist mit stinknormalen Wanderschuhen super und lässt keine Wünsche offen. Mit Pin-Pedalen ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit Wanderschuhen, das passt meistens nicht so recht. So spart man sich die nervigen 5.10 Schuhe, die weder haltbar sind, noch wasserdicht, noch gut zum Laufen im "richtigen" Gelände, und für das bisschen Klebesohle dann auch noch recht teuer 
Außerdem mit <300g richtig leicht für so günstige Pedale mit Stahlachse.
Gut, hübsch sind sie nicht (sieht so ein bisschen nach Omas Stadtrad aus), aber ich steh ja normalerweise eh drauf, da seh ich sie nicht.
Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, hab sie noch nicht so lang.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. März 2013)

Scylla, echt schickes Rad! Und das mit den Pedalen merk´ ich mir, zwecks Bike & Hike! 

Nimmst Du es morgen mit in die Pfalz? Dann bitte Äktsch-Bilder  !

Gruß!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. April 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


>











So, im Vergleich nunmal mein Hoppel mit der LEV, die mittlerweile die Command Seatpost ersetzt. Die konnte ich ja nicht weiter versenken, als auf dem Bild sichtbar war, und konnte sie somit nur bis max. mittlere Position ausnutzen. Die LEV könnte ich theoretisch noch einige cm weiter reinschieben, kann sie aber so nun komplett ausnutzen...
Und lustige Schlammspritzer sind mittlerweile auch dran, aber die Schlammoptik variier ich von Ausfahrt zu Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpmaus (12. April 2013)




----------



## Jumpmaus (12. April 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2013)

Sehr sehr schick  Und eine echte eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

Dann reih ich meins hier auch ein 






Wollte mir zuerst auch ein Cube ams zulegen. Aber da hätt ich bis zum 24. April warten müssen..

Eure Räder find ich echt klasse  
Mal ne Frage: Macht es vom Fahrgefühl her einen Unterschied, ob die Dämpfung horizontal oder vertikal angebracht ist, oder geht es den Herstellern nur um die Optik?


----------



## Promontorium (12. April 2013)

.


----------



## ann_cooper (12. April 2013)

@Ruppi: sieht richtig gut aus 

viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (12. April 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Dann reih ich meins hier auch ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




!WOW!!

Man, das gefällt mir! 

Echt, die Rahmenfarbe - Hammer!
Wie kannst Du bei dem Bike noch an ein Cube denken?
Hätte Ghost mir mal diesen Austauschrahmen geschickt, da wäre ich aber glücklich gewesen... 


Viel, viel Spaß damit!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

@ Ann: Danke! :-D Hab mittlerweile auch eine Dämpfer-Pumpe! Und Wochenende steht vor der Tür, da werd ich Sonntag mal schauen, dass ich es richtig einstelle. Danke übrigens für die Links!

@ Principiante: An das Cube denk ich nur noch selten  Warum brauchtest du einen Austauschrahmen??


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2013)

...hmm, ich hatte einen Haarriss im Steuerrohr. 
In meinem AMR 7500.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Jumpmaus (12. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick  Und eine echte eierlegende Wollmilchsau



Dankeschön ich komme damit echt super zurecht. Es ist ein guter Begleiter für mich und meine Abfahrten. Ich habe es etwas gepimpt mit Muddy Marys, breiterer Lenker mit mehr Rise, Flatpedale von Sixpack, und einer Bionicon Kettenhalterung.Und das macht dich beim Fahren pisitiv bemerkbar;-)


----------



## Principiante (13. April 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> @ Ann: Danke! :-D Hab mittlerweile auch eine Dämpfer-Pumpe! Und Wochenende steht vor der Tür, da werd ich Sonntag mal schauen, dass ich es richtig einstelle. Danke übrigens für die Links!
> 
> @ Principiante: An das Cube denk ich nur noch selten  Warum brauchtest du einen Austauschrahmen??




...und wenn Du magst tauschen wir die Rahmen, hab jetzt einen in Feuerrot matt, nagelneu!


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2013)

also das Ghost hat wirklich eine Klasse Farbe leider gibts die nur fürs 5900.

Wenns das füs 7500 gäbe, könnnte ich  mir vorstellen...... oh je ich glaube da bekomme ich Ärger ,wenn ich den Gedanken in die Tat umsetze

ach ja was ist das für ein Montageständer? 

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (14. April 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm, ich hatte einen Haarriss im Steuerrohr.
> In meinem AMR 7500.
> 
> LG, Principiante!


 

Einen Riss im Steuerrohr??  Ohne Witz, Ãhnliches hab ich letztens in einer der Bike-Zeitschriften gelesen. Jemand ist aus TestgrÃ¼nden mit nem Ghost eine lÃ¤ngere Tour gefahren. Dabei hat das Sitzrohr einen Harriss erlitten. Scheint eine "Krankheit" bei Ghost zu sein. Ansonsten sagte der Fahrer, hat das Bike die Tour gut Ã¼berstanden..
War dein Haarriss schon von Anfang an im Steuerrohr? Dann muss ich bei mir besser auch nochmal nachsehen, ob die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte ordentlich sind..
An die Farbe hab ich mich gewÃ¶hnt, nachdem ich gesehen hab, wie gut es im Matsch aussieht
  @Jumpmaus: Was sind denn Muddy Marys? Und du schreibst, dass du dir einen breiteren Lenker zugelegt hast. Merkst du da einen gravierenden Unterschied? Ich hab einen extrem breiten Lenker und fÃ¼hl mich iwie wie auf nem Chopper.. Bergab ganz gut, aber zum Jumpen??

  @murmel04, den MontagestÃ¤nder hat mein Freund mir gesponsort
War reduziert von 159â¬ auf 89â¬: Carver. Die genaue Bezeichnung steht nicht dran. Ist aber von MeinhÃ¶vel in Bochum. Musst du mal anrufen, ob die noch einen haben, denn der Preis echt unschlagbar!


----------



## Principiante (15. April 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Einen Riss im Steuerrohr??  Ohne Witz, Ähnliches hab ich letztens in einer der Bike-Zeitschriften gelesen. Jemand ist aus Testgründen mit nem Ghost eine längere Tour gefahren. Dabei hat das Sitzrohr einen Harriss erlitten. Scheint eine "Krankheit" bei Ghost zu sein. Ansonsten sagte der Fahrer, hat das Bike die Tour gut überstanden..
> War dein Haarriss schon von Anfang an im Steuerrohr? Dann muss ich bei mir besser auch nochmal nachsehen, ob die Schweißnähte ordentlich sind..
> An die Farbe hab ich mich gewöhnt, nachdem ich gesehen hab, wie gut es im Matsch aussieht
> @Jumpmaus: Was sind denn Muddy Marys? Und du schreibst, dass du dir einen breiteren Lenker zugelegt hast. Merkst du da einen gravierenden Unterschied? Ich hab einen extrem breiten Lenker und fühl mich iwie wie auf nem Chopper.. Bergab ganz gut, aber zum Jumpen??
> ...




Hi!

Ne, der Riss ist jetzt erst aufgetreten.
Bike ist von 2008.
Ich habe jetzt auch schon öfter etwas darüber gehört, natürlich nur, weil ich mich jetzt dafür interessiere

Aber Ghost ist an sich schon eine sehr gute Firme, vor allem Preis-Leistungs mäßig!
Hast echt ein schönes Bike erwischt!! 

Ach und die MuddyMary... hab ich an meinen Freerider, in 2,35 Breite. Sind super gute Reifen!!  ...ich bin voll zufrieden damit. 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ani (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, endlich ist mein Demo fertig zusammengebastelt, dauert dann doch immer länger als man vorher so denkt... trotz massig Abklebfolie  ist das Gewicht aktuell bei 15,55 kg





und noch ein Foto mit meinem Rocky Mountain OldSlayer im Hintergrund





Lenker muss ich noch passend einkürzen und dann hab ich noch ein paar orange-blaue Aufkleber für die Boxxer, mal sehen ob ich die noch verklebe, dann ist es sozusagen fertig und die Saison kann losgehen


----------



## Elmo66 (15. April 2013)

@Ani:

...ich zuerst: das Bike ist echt toll geworden
Wünsche dir eine richtig coole Saison

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (15. April 2013)

Gefällt mir gut grade mit den blauen Felgen-sehr schön!!!


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. April 2013)

15,55 kg? 

Partsliste!


----------



## scylla (15. April 2013)

schönes Demo 

das Gewicht ist geil! Da wiegt ja so manches "Enduro" mehr.


----------



## Ani (15. April 2013)

@ scylla... ja, mein eigenes Fanes z.B. *grml*. Ich bin jetzt aber motivert das zu ändern.

Partliste ist beim oberen Foto im Fotoalbum ergänzt.


----------



## Nieke (15. April 2013)

Heiß!!! Toll geworden. Und 15,5kg ist der Wahnsinn. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2013)

Sehr schickes Gerät


----------



## mystik-1 (15. April 2013)

Mir persönlich wäre es nicht schwarz genug. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Lykanth (16. April 2013)

Ani,... Sexy Sexy... Bin scho nein wenig nedisch...  Will deinen LRS haben! Was hast du für Naben drin? Laut/Leise? Wenn was lauter, welche denn?!?! 

Grüße


----------



## Ani (16. April 2013)

danke 
das ist  eine Spank Spike Race Felge mit den Tune King Kong MK Naben. die sind so mittellaut finde ich. 
lass mal fahren gehen, dann kannst dus selber ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (17. April 2013)

Klingt gut.. Schaue nämlich nach einem neuen LRS für mein Morewood. Will blaue Elox-Felgen (und Naben) haben.. und die Atomlab-Naben sind mir ein wenig zu leist  Ich steh auf das Knattern!
Ja gerne, bin am Wochenende eventuell in Filthy  Samstag oder Sonntag... muss ich gucken, wann mein Fahrer Zeit hat ;-) Ansonsten müssen wir mal schauen =)


----------



## SimonsCat86 (17. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
das ist mein neues altes Ghost 
Es war vor wenigen Wochen noch Schwarz und wog an die 18 kg.
Jetzt sieht es so aus und wiegt nur noch 15,8 kg und es ist meins


----------



## Principiante (17. April 2013)

Ani schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, endlich ist mein Demo fertig zusammengebastelt, dauert dann doch immer länger als man vorher so denkt... trotz massig Abklebfolie  ist das Gewicht aktuell bei 15,55 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!!



Top Gerät!
Und das Gewicht, klasse!

Lass es funzen! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (17. April 2013)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> das ist mein neues altes Ghost
> Es war vor wenigen Wochen noch Schwarz und wog an die 18 kg.
> Jetzt sieht es so aus und wiegt nur noch 15,8 kg und es ist meins



Gefällt mir auch!

( Ich liebe ja sowieso Ghost Bikes...  )

Obwohl das Demo oben mir auch zusagen würde...

Ne, echt, ist sehr gut geworden! 
Auch das Gewicht ist super.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. April 2013)

Schicke Räder Der gebogene Rahmen ist nicht so meins, das Orange find ich aber echt schick! Also cool würd's aussehen mit dem Rahmen von SimonsCat, aber mit orangenen Sternen und den blauen Felgen von ani
Ne, im Ernst, gefällt!

@_Principiante_: Kenn ich mich auch noch nicht so aus. Früher war ich froh, funktionsfähige Reifen an meinem Rad zu haben. Jetzt weiß ich, dass aktuell NobbyNics an meinem Rad sind Die haben guten Grip, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Ani (17. April 2013)

sternchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2013)




----------



## scylla (29. April 2013)

lecker: im Sonnenschein zart geröstetes Mega auf Bärlauch-Bett 

Ich hab auch mal wieder gebastelt 

aus




mach




Anti-Mainstream-Offensive. Federweg wird überbewertet!


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

Na wenn das mal deine zarten Seiten mitmachen  scylla   Aber davon ab mit son ähnlichen teil hab ich nen Kumpel schon mal nen fetten Roadgap nehmen erlebt(5-6m platz bis zur Landung ) und das nich nur einmal


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein letzter und wohl auch kleinster Coup


----------



## wildbiker (4. Mai 2013)

heute fertig geworden...einige Änderungen kommen noch


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2013)

Sehr cooles Teil


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


>


Huhu Martina,

schickes Bike 
Was hast Du denn vorne für eine schicke Narbe verbaut???

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> eine schicke *Narbe* verbaut?




*Narbe*

*Nabe*


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Gerät



Danke, dein AC aber auch...


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2013)

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2013)

@Schranzi85

Das sind Superstar Naben...


----------



## wildbiker (5. Mai 2013)

Sind das Acros A-Flat Pedale? Lila gefällt...


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> *Narbe*
> 
> *Nabe*



   oh blödes T9.....
Danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Promontorium (5. Mai 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit halber nicht zu vergessen: _*N'abend*_


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2013)

@wildbiker



> Sind das Acros A-Flat Pedale?



... falls Du mich meinst: nein, sind die Superstar Ultra Mag

Seltenes Teil, Dein Nicolai - Rohloff, Gates... wartungsarm  - und? Macht Spass?


  @Turbo-huhnchen

...na dann dörte mal los


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @_wildbiker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke, brauch noch welche fürs Argon, möglichst was in Rot.

Joa, das Teil fetzt...übermorgen ausgiebige artgerechte Ausfahrt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> heute fertig geworden...einige Änderungen kommen noch



Glückwunsch! Endlich noch ein Mädel, dass die Faulenzerschaltung fürs Radl bevorzugt. Hatte schon im Rohloff-Fred mitgelesen und nur gewartet, bis Du es hier präsentierst.  An die Kommentare von Herrn Speedskater muss man sich gewöhnen, er ist aber trotzdem ein Netter und kennt sich bezügl. Speedhub super aus.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Hey, danke. Fahr halt viel >8000 km/Jahr (Arbeitsweg, Training, Rennen), da kam mir das mit dem Gates/rohloff gerade recht. Zudem kenn ich jemanden der auch Rohloff/gates gefahren ist und sehr zufrieden damit war (Rad verkauft, weil neues bekommen hat). Hab mich halt intensivst mit ihm darüber unterhalten. Da war mir klar, sowas muss ich auch haben, weil bei meiner Fahrleistung alle 14 Tage Kette ölen, dreckige Hosenbeine usw. Daher freu ich mich auf die kommenden Tage, das Neue mal im Gelände auszufahren...


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, an Gates habe ich mich noch nicht herangewagt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies bei Fullys nicht so ohne weiteres funktioniert. Warscheinlich müsste ich mir von Speedskater einen passenden Spanner zur Montage am Tretlager fräsen lassen um den Riemen beim Einfedern auf Spannung zu halten. Meine Fahrleistung liegt pro Jahr auch über 8000 km und mit Wachs als Kettenschmierstoff kann man alle 100 km nacharbeiten. Ist aber wenigstens nicht ganz so siffig wie Öl. Allerdings, die Nabe schwitzt an den Dichtungen immer ein wenig Öl aus. Ist normal, aber in Verbindung mit Dreck halt nicht schön. Also ganz sauber geht es auch damit nicht.

Gruss in die Heimat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, an Gates habe ich mich noch nicht herangewagt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies bei Fullys nicht so ohne weiteres funktioniert. Warscheinlich müsste ich mir von Speedskater einen passenden Spanner zur Montage am Tretlager fräsen lassen um den Riemen beim Einfedern auf Spannung zu halten. Meine Fahrleistung liegt pro Jahr auch über 8000 km und mit Wachs als Kettenschmierstoff kann man alle 100 km nacharbeiten. Ist aber wenigstens nicht ganz so siffig wie Öl. Allerdings, die Nabe schwitzt an den Dichtungen immer ein wenig Öl aus. Ist normal, aber in Verbindung mit Dreck halt nicht schön. Also ganz sauber geht es auch damit nicht.
> 
> Gruss in die Heimat!



Erste Eindrücke vom Gates. Es ist leise, kein rattern/rasseln der Kette mehr. Selbst nach ner Matschtour funktionierts Rad noch ohne Probleme. Schmierige Hände nach Radein-/ausbau hat man auch nicht mehr (heute 1. Platten mit neuem Rad). Schmodder ist bei mir an der Rohloff bisher nur etwas an der Öleinfüllschraube. Ansonsten ist die Nabe ringsum sauber.

Ich glaube nicht das Gates bei Fullys funktioniert, da der Riemen immer gespannt sein muss, wäre ja beim Fully nicht möglich, da sich ja der Hinterbau ja bewegt.

Aus welcher Ecke kommsten, falls ich das noch nicht gefragt haben sollte  . LE ist nicht unbedingt so toll zum MTB fahren, daher gehts erstmal die nä. Tage ins Erzgebirge...


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommsten, falls ich das noch nicht gefragt haben sollte  . LE ist nicht unbedingt so toll zum MTB fahren, daher gehts erstmal die nä. Tage ins Erzgebirge...



Ursprünglich aus Leipzig (Stötteritz). Meine Eltern haben uns vor langer Zeit in den Westen verschleppt. Jetzt hause ich zwischen Odenwald, Taunus und Spessart. Sind alles schöne Reviere zum biken. Das verlängerte WE wollten wir allerdings mal wieder den Rennsteig-Wanderweg von Blankenstein bis Hörschel abfahren. Das Wetter hat uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Also war heute Vorderspessart angesagt, morgen geht es dann etwas tiefer in den Wald. Hab die Freeride-Runde gebucht.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Mai 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ursprünglich aus Leipzig (Stötteritz). Meine Eltern haben uns vor langer Zeit in den Westen verschleppt. Jetzt hause ich zwischen Odenwald, Taunus und Spessart. Sind alles schöne Reviere zum biken. Das verlängerte WE wollten wir allerdings mal wieder den Rennsteig-Wanderweg von Blankenstein bis Hörschel abfahren. Das Wetter hat uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Also war heute Vorderspessart angesagt, morgen geht es dann etwas tiefer in den Wald. Hab die Freeride-Runde gebucht.



ah cool, bei mir also gleich um die ecke... rennsteig bin ich auch schon 3x abgefahren...würde ich auch nochn 4x fahren, wäre mein jahresrennplan nich so eng gesteckt...fahr morgen ne Enduro-tour mitn paar tollen jungs im erzgebirge (mitm neuen hardtail, hab zwar bissl schiss aber mein fahrtrainer meint geht auch mitm HT)... freu mich aber dennoch drauf...

das wetter is momentan nicht so toll war aber trotzdem die letzten 3 tage biken... neues Rad is auch schön eingesaut

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Mai 2013)

mein Enduro auf seinem Logenplatz in Riva letzte Woche


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2013)

Oh, hat es das gut! Mein Scheich und ich wollen im August mal wieder für ne Woche am Gardasee aufschlagen. Mal sehen welches Radl mit darf.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2013)

Am Gardasee hab ich mich jetzt mit dem Enduro wesentlich wohler gefühlt als mit dem Stumpi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Am Gardasee hab ich mich jetzt mit dem Enduro wesentlich wohler gefühlt als mit dem Stumpi...



Wenn ich das Enduro mitnehme krieg ich Mecker, weil ich bei 17kg+ bergauf extrem einen auf Schnecke mache. Das Racefully ist super bergauf aber extrem nervös wenn es bergab sehr technisch wird. Es endet jedesmal mit Muskelkater in den Armen. Da wir vorher einen Alpencross fahren oder von einer Dolomitenwoche mit viel Bergauffahrerei direkt zum Gardasee kommen werden schwanke ich zwischen One-Forty und Helius CC.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2013)

achso, wenn vorher der AlpX ist... so ging es mir bisher auch immer...
Jetzt waren wir zum ersten Mal mit Auto am Gardasee, und das Enduro durfte ran 
Bergauf-Schnecke bin ich damit allerdings auch... da müssen die anderen einfach geduldig sein


----------



## Wetterfroschn (16. Mai 2013)

So... hier ist es... es wird, denke ich, so nach und nach wohl noch ein wenig was verändert... aber momentan bin ich einfach auch happy dass ich es habe...


----------



## mäxx__ (18. Mai 2013)

@Wetterfroschn
Glückwunsch und willkommen im 601er Club


----------



## Wetterfroschn (22. Mai 2013)

mäxx schrieb:


> @_Wetterfroschn_
> Glückwunsch und willkommen im 601er Club



Vielen Dank... dein Bike ist aber auch nicht ohne ... coole Brücke übrigens...


----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2013)

@Wetterfroschn
Sehr nettes Gerät  Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## lucie (25. Juni 2013)

Von M auf S geschrumpft - jetzt ist es so winzig, daß selbst das Grünzeug riesig wirkt.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Von M auf S geschrumpft - jetzt ist es so winzig, daß selbst das Grünzeug riesig wirkt.



ob das an der Rahmengröße liegt? 

Pass auf mit dem Grünzeug, das kann üblen Ausschlag geben
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesen-Bärenklau


----------



## samafa (30. Juni 2013)

zur Zeit das hier







ist aber noch in der Aufbauphase.
Wird sich noch ein wenig wandeln.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2013)

Das sieht ja heiß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Juni 2013)

Das hat nicht jeder, ein etwas älteres Schätzchen von Marin richtig?


----------



## samafa (1. Juli 2013)

Oh, danke
ja, richtig. 
Ist von 1998.
Bin noch an etwas fine-tuning dran.
Hier und da noch was weisses.
Aber im Moment will ich meine Dual Controler (Bremsschalter) umbauen auf ein getrenntes System.


----------



## murmel04 (3. August 2013)

so heute gab es bei mir auch mal wieder Familienzuwachs.

ich liebe es jetzt schon

Feinabstimmung kommt noch.


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)

Ein 150er Pfadfuchs!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. August 2013)

@ murmel: sehr schönes Teil  das sieht nach viel Spaß aus....und den wünsche ich dir auf alle Fälle damit 

war es das Bike, um das es in einem anderen Thread um die Garantie von Rahmen und so ging???


----------



## murmel04 (4. August 2013)

@Silvermoon, jep wobei es ja da wirklich die Frage war, wie es mit Garantie gegenüber dem Hersteller aussieht und nicht gegenüber der Verkäuferin.(die ich persönlich kenne, so wie das Bike auch)

Frage kam auf,weil jemand behauptet hat, die Garantie würde dann entfallen, wenn ich 2. Besitzer wäre.

Na ja der wollte wahrscheinlich ein neues Bike verkaufen.

Na ja auf jeden Fall ist das geklärt

Und nun freue ich mich auf viel Spass - auch wenn es bei sicherlich nicht so artgerecht gehalten wird, aber man weiss ja nie, wie Frau sich entwickelt

Lg


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

neues aus dem kuriositätenkabinett


----------



## mtbbee (7. August 2013)

das ist richtig chic fett


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dein neues "Fatbike"?
> Bekomme hier so etwas nie mit
> Wie fährt es sich? Hatte das mal für den Winter (Schnee) überlegt.
> Ist es beim Lenken (Kurven) nicht träger (größere Aufstandsfläche der breiteren Reifen)?
> Was fährst Du da für einen Luftdruck, sieht auf dem Photo eher viel aus (?) oder ist die Karkasse so steif?



Fährt sich total lustig. Im Grunde genommen wie ein großer Gummi-Hüfpball, also ganz anders als ein "normales" Hardtail. Die Reifen haben halt keine Dämpfung, sondern nur eine Federung, sodass man verdammt aufpassen muss, nicht abgeschüttelt zu werden, wenn man es nicht kennt. Den Dreh bekommt man aber schnell raus. 
Es ist schon etwas träger als meine normalen Räder, schon allein durch den riesigen Umfang der Reifen. Es sind zwar 26'' Felgen, aber samt Reifen ist man beim Durchmesser eines 29'' Laufrads. Kurven muss man aktiver einlenken. Hier hilft aber auch der extrem "runde" Querschnitt der Reifen. Dadurch, dass man aber keine Federung hat, ist es weniger schlimm als ich befürchtet hatte. Ich hab mich eigentlich sofort darauf wohl gefühlt und kein besonderes Störgefühl durch die Monsterreifen.
Lustig ist es vor allem, wenn Längsrinnen im Weg sind. Da fühlt es sich an, als ob jemand mit einem Lasso am Vorderrad zur Seite ziehen würde, und man muss extrem dagegenhalten oder sich schräg legen. 
Luftdruck ist noch viel zu hoch, obwohl es "nur" 0,5Bar sind. War mir halt noch nicht so sicher, wie weit ich gehen kann, da es die erste Ausfahrt war. Außerdem hab ich noch keinen Ersatzschlauch, und Aufpumpen dauert schon mit einer Standpumpe 5 Minuten 

Alles in allem ist es sau anstrengend durch die fehlende Federung und die "bouncenden" Reifen, und sau lustig.
Den Fahrtechnikkurs kann man sich damit echt sparen, vor allem wenn man Fullys jagt 

PS: die Rahmenkits gibt's grad bei On-One zu einem Schnapperpreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (7. August 2013)

Merci für die Info!
Klingt nach einer lustigen Ergänzung Deines ohnehin schon vielseitigen Fuhrparks 
Mit dem Luftdruck kannst Du bestimmt noch weiter runter gehen, ich fahr bei meiner Trialenduro schon 0,35 Bar und die wiegt ja mehr als Dein Rad.
Weiterhin viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. August 2013)

Lustiges Teil!! Muss ich auch mal fahren, so ein fatbike!


----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2013)

Sieht total knuffig aus


----------



## stuk (7. August 2013)

Trek Fuel EX Custom WSD, seit 2009 im Einsatz und immer weiter verfeinert:






.

Spacerturm ist nur vorläufig, kommt wieder eins runter.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> neues aus dem kuriositätenkabinett



Wenn nochmal einer meint, die Räder auf meinem Schweinderl wären viel zu fett, dann zeige ich ihm das hier. Dagegen sind die DMR Backline mit ner Maulweite von 32 mm Dackelschneider.

Scylla, einfach nur geil das Teil!


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2013)

@scylla

Ha!! Also doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (7. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Lady-Rädchen  mit 6,93 kg 






Liebe Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Saba2010 (7. August 2013)

bisher noch nicht gezeigt  ich mag es


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> bisher noch nicht gezeigt  ich mag es





> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=256714&d=1375909069
> 
> 
> > Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
> > Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster.


.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. August 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> bisher noch nicht gezeigt  ich mag es



ich auch - das gegeteil von scyllas ultrafat


----------



## Silvermoon (8. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lady-Rädchen  mit 6,93 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...das ist ja ein Hauch von .... NIX   wow, ist das leicht!


----------



## Saba2010 (8. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> .


hmmm - ich seh es


----------



## Saba2010 (8. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ich auch - das gegeteil von scyllas ultrafat



stimmt - aber die Reifen sind tatsächlich die nächste Baustelle nach der neuen Sattelstütze. Die Nics sind nix, finde ich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. August 2013)

ich sehe nix


----------



## Saba2010 (8. August 2013)

ok ok - zweiter Versuch, mal anders...

@ Frau Rauscher, Du kennst es aber


----------



## Tiri (8. August 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...das ist ja ein Hauch von .... NIX   wow, ist das leicht!


 

Naja, mit 55 kg Fahrgewicht habe ich aber auch viele Tunings-Möglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lady-Rädchen  mit 6,93 kg



krasses gewicht! das schwebt wahrscheinlich über die trails.


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> krasses gewicht! das schwebt wahrscheinlich über die trails.


 
lach  Mit schweben liegst du gar nicht so falsch, denn bei starken Windböen muss ich tierisch aufpassen dass ich nicht weggeblasen werde, ohne Witz. Das ist bis jetzt der einzige Nachteil den ich "erlebt" habe. 
Zum Glück haben wir hier "Berge" da kommen selten starke Winde vor


----------



## jboe (9. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lady-Rädchen  mit 6,93 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Rad und Gewicht! Pass auf, Leichtbau macht süchtig! 
Wie kommst du mit den Rotor Kettenblättern klar?


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Schickes Rad und Gewicht! Pass auf, Leichtbau macht süchtig!
> Wie kommst du mit den Rotor Kettenblättern klar?


 
Hihihi, ja süchtig macht es wirklich, bastele seit einem Jahr immer wieder dran herum  Aber jetzt glaube ich, geht kaum noch etwas, zumindest wüsste ich nicht wo 

Ich bin noch nicht viele km mit den Rotor Blättern gefahren. Anfangs dachte ich da eiert etwas weils eben nicht "rund" lief. Habe mich schnell dran gewöhnt und muss sagen es tritt sich viiieel leichter als vorher. Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt noch Langzeiterfahrung


----------



## jboe (9. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hihihi, ja süchtig macht es wirklich, bastele seit einem Jahr immer wieder dran herum  Aber jetzt glaube ich, geht kaum noch etwas, zumindest wüsste ich nicht wo
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht viele km mit den Rotor Blättern gefahren. Anfangs dachte ich da eiert etwas weils eben nicht "rund" lief. Habe mich schnell dran gewöhnt und muss sagen es tritt sich viiieel leichter als vorher. Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt noch Langzeiterfahrung



Die 7kg Hürde hast du ja geschafft, 7,01kg ist mies, da sucht man sich dumm und dämlich wie man davon runterkommt.
Ich zeige dein Bike mal meinem Mann, der findet immer was...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> krasses gewicht! das schwebt wahrscheinlich über die trails.



Damit würde ich mich überhaupt keine Trails fahren traun.  Das ist echt ein krasses Gewicht. Bergauf sicher ein  Traum.


----------



## jboe (9. August 2013)

Damit fährt man nicht, man fliegt...


----------



## jboe (9. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hihihi, ja süchtig macht es wirklich, bastele seit einem Jahr immer wieder dran herum  Aber jetzt glaube ich, geht kaum noch etwas, zumindest wüsste ich nicht wo
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht viele km mit den Rotor Blättern gefahren. Anfangs dachte ich da eiert etwas weils eben nicht "rund" lief. Habe mich schnell dran gewöhnt und muss sagen es tritt sich viiieel leichter als vorher. Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt noch Langzeiterfahrung



Mein Bester hat auch nur die Ventilkappen gefunden... 
Doofe Frage, ist es ein 29er?
Wenn nicht, dann hat die schicke Gabel noch Potential.


----------



## Tiri (10. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Mein Bester hat auch nur die Ventilkappen gefunden...
> Doofe Frage, ist es ein 29er?
> Wenn nicht, dann hat die schicke Gabel noch Potential.


 
lach, Ventilkappe 
Ne, ist ein 26. Die Gabel wog gekürzt 493 gramm...

LG
TiRi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LCH (11. August 2013)




----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> ... mit 6,93 kg
> .......


Wow , damit einmal einen Berg hochfahren 
Und es wiegt ziemlich genau 10 (in Worten zehn) Kilo weniger als mein Ironwood


----------



## HiFi XS (11. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wow , damit einmal einen Berg hochfahren
> Und es wiegt ziemlich genau 10 (in Worten zehn) Kilo weniger als mein Ironwood



Das würde ich auch sehr gern machen. Eine Frau, die unterwegs ist in unserer Berliner Ladies Gruppe fährt ein Cannondale was unter 8 Kilo wiegt. Fast doppelt so leicht, wie mein Trek  Ich durfe eine kleine Runde damit drehen... das hat was.


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2013)

... das Patria ist ja mal schick - von Rohloff zurück auf Kettenschaltung?


----------



## franziskarrr (15. August 2013)

huhu, auch mal ein foto von meinem...  auch wenn's vielleicht net ganz sooo toll is, wie manch andre bikes hier... aber ich mag mein cube schon sehr...


----------



## LCH (15. August 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Patria ist ja mal schick - von Rohloff zurück auf Kettenschaltung?


 
Danke  Zum Glück ging der Wechsel bei dem Rahmen problemlos. Die Rohloff ist zwar ein feines Stück Technik, aber wenn man richtig Kette geben will, is das nix (für mich). Und die Shimano-Klamotten könnte ich heiraten, weil sie einfach funktionieren. S(ch)RAM kam erst gar nicht infrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (15. August 2013)

franziskarrr schrieb:


> huhu, auch mal ein foto von meinem...  auch wenn's vielleicht net ganz sooo toll is, wie manch andre bikes hier... aber ich mag mein cube schon sehr...



Solange Du doch zufrieden bist ist doch alles prima 
Mein Bike ist auch alt, aber ich liebe es und stecke immer wieder Geld rein obwohl ich mir dann gleich ein neues kaufen könnte bei den Kosten. Alles egal solange Du zufrieden bist.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## franziskarrr (16. August 2013)

ok, das klang schon ein wenig negativ... ich mag's ja wirklich...  und wenn demnächst  geld übrig is, dann wird's auch in's cube gesteckt... 
hab mich nur erst nach dem kauf hier angemeldet und erst dann entdeckt, dass es einfach noch soooo viele schöne bikes gibt...


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. August 2013)

franziskarrr schrieb:


> ok, das klang schon ein wenig negativ... ich mag's ja wirklich...  und wenn demnächst  geld übrig is, dann wird's auch in's cube gesteckt...
> hab mich nur erst nach dem kauf hier angemeldet und erst dann entdeckt, dass es einfach noch soooo viele schöne bikes gibt...




Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht mich mit negativ? 
Falls doch, war es auf keinen Fall so gemeint


----------



## franziskarrr (16. August 2013)

neenee... ich meinte schon mich selbst... 
sry für die verwirrung...


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. August 2013)

Haha ach so. Kein Problem 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08LanE (17. August 2013)

Mein neues Schätzchen


----------



## MarkusL (21. August 2013)

Da meine Liebste runden Geburtstag hatte, habe ich auch mal was für die Ladies-Gallerie:





Liteville 301 Mk9, Größe S, 140mm
RS Revelation DPA, 150mm
RS Reverb
Antrieb Shimano XTR
Bremsen Magura MT8
Laufräder XTR / DT XR350 (Übergangslösung)

Wie abgebildet 11,56kg


----------



## murmel04 (21. August 2013)

sogar mit Schleife

Hoffe sie hat sich gefreut!


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2013)

... mmmmhhhhh, ich habe dieses Jahr auch einen runden Geburtstag


----------



## murmel04 (21. August 2013)

mhh, dann ist vielleicht ein dezenter Hinweis nützlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. August 2013)

Nöö, ist nicht nötig, schon angekommen... 

...aber was soll man bei 100 noch schenken???


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Da meine Liebste runden Geburtstag hatte, habe ich auch mal was für die Ladies-Gallerie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Super schönes LV


----------



## scylla (22. August 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Da meine Liebste runden Geburtstag hatte, habe ich auch mal was für die Ladies-Gallerie:



was für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk!


----------



## mystik-1 (25. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> was für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk!



ich will auch so einen Freund!!!! 


sehr schön und dann auch noch eine soo schöne farbe


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2013)

Damit dürfte mein Scheich mir auch kommen. Muss ich ihm mal ganz dezent zeigen. Und dazu die Bikemarktanzeige mit dem 301er-Rahmenset in XS.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. September 2013)

So, das 15,4kg-Enduro war in "Kur" und musste abnehmen 
Hat eine neue Pike verpasst bekommen, einen leichteren Hinterreifen, Kassette und eine leichte Kurbel. Schwupps mal eben fast 1,5kg gespart!

Das ansehnliche Ergebnis  
Leider konnte ich erst einmal fahren, aber die Pike macht einen seeeehr guten Eindruck  

Edit: Meine Avid Elixir X.0 war defekt, auf Garantie habe ich eine komplette (vo. und hi.) neue XX bekommen!


----------



## Tatü (15. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> So, das 15,4kg-Enduro war in "Kur" und musste abnehmen
> Hat eine neue Pike verpasst bekommen, einen leichteren Hinterreifen, Kassette und eine leichte Kurbel. Schwupps mal eben fast 1,5kg gespart!
> 
> Das ansehnliche Ergebnis
> ...



super


----------



## Atemlos (15. September 2013)

Das Liteville wäre ja auch meins tolles Geschenk!
Mein runder dauert noch n bissl *schnief*


----------



## stocki8811 (16. September 2013)

hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Rotwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (24. September 2013)

Hallo 

Dann zeige ich auch mal mein Radl im momentanen Zustand, es soll sich aber im Bereich Bremsen und Vorbau/Lenker noch was ändern.


----------



## lucie (24. September 2013)

Ist der Sattelauszug so wie Du das Rad fährst, oder hast Du die Sattelstütze abgesenkt?


----------



## KappesKopp91 (24. September 2013)

Hier mal mein Rad


----------



## boarderli (24. September 2013)

Lucie, meinst du mich?
Auf dem Bild ist die Stütze leicht abgesenkt, aber allzu viel höher fahre ich das Rad nicht, sind vllt 2cm


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. September 2013)

dann ist aber der Rahmen viel zu groß für dich


----------



## lucie (24. September 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> dann ist aber der Rahmen viel zu groß für dich



Das denke ich auch.

  @boarderli hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (24. September 2013)

Nope, ich habe die Rahmengröße gekauft, auf der ich mich am wohlsten gefühlt habe ohne mich nach Größentabellen etc zu richten und bin bis heute zufrieden


----------



## 4mate (24. September 2013)

KappesKopp91 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rad





> *Kappeskopp*
> Mal wieder ein Audruck aus dem Ruhrpott.
> Auch im Rheinland  gebräuchlich. Kappeskopp, Kapskopp...
> Gemeint ist dabei so etwas wie  "Blödmann"
> ...


Student M....n, du postest in einem Faden  im Unterforum *Ladies only!*! 

Geh mal mit deinem Rädle nach der Galerie  hin, da bist du richtig - wenn 
du denn den zum Rädle passenden Faden dort findest...!


----------



## KappesKopp91 (24. September 2013)

Oh da hab ich mich wohl verlaufen, aber mein Name entschuldigt mich ja für einiges


----------



## .fabienne. (13. Januar 2014)

lang keine neuen Bikes hier..dann poste ich mal mein (noch) aktuelles Bike





Steht auch grad im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Januar 2014)

@.fabienne. Du hast nicht zufällig auch grad noch nen Hardtail in der Größe zum Verkauf??


----------



## 4mate (14. Januar 2014)

Silvermoon hat




* Cannondale F26 1, Modell: 2013, Rahmengröße S/38cm *

Wenn du in der Kategorie Suche im Bikemarkt nur "S" in der Größe und Federweg 80-100 eingibst,
Deutschland als Land sind es 'nur' 33 angebotene Hardtails.
Vielleicht ist auch in deiner Gegend etwas, PLZ der Angebote checken geht schnell


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Silvermoon hat
> 
> Wenn du in der Kategorie Suche im Bikemarkt nur "S" in der Größe und Federweg 80-100 eingibst,
> Deutschland als Land sind es 'nur' 33 angebotene Hardtails. Vielleicht ist auch in deiner
> Gegend etwas, PLZ der Angebote checken geht schnell



Vielen Dank, ich weiß, wie die Suche im Bikemarkt funktioniert!!!!
Die Frage habe ich auch nur deshalb (mit einem Augenzwinkern versehen) gestellt, weil fabienne eben in relativer Nähe wohnt. Aber danke für die überflüssige Belehrung!


----------



## 4mate (14. Januar 2014)

So war es eigentlich nicht gedacht, aber gerne geschehen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Januar 2014)

dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden...


----------



## Gnu79 (22. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (5. Februar 2014)

Radel neu aufgebaut...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2014)

....purple und raw scheint der neue Trend zu sein


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Februar 2014)

Na, ich habe wenigstens Regenjacke und Winterhose in purple. Passt gut zum Raw der Sau, aber beißt sich mit dem Rot der Anbauteile. Is halt schon älter und außerdem war und ist die Farbauswahl bei der Dose nicht gerade üppig, leider.
Aber die Bikes gefallen mir gut, wobei ich laubfroschgrün zu raw auch sehr gerne mag.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. März 2014)

Heute auf dem Heimweg mal geknipst


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. März 2014)

Ja, das würde ich auch nehmen, wenn es es noch (und in XS) geben würde. Mit der Kettenstrebe lässt sich ein Speedhubeinbau ohne Kettenspanner hinten realisieren.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. März 2014)

Der Rahmen ist verdammt kurz, in S ist das Oberrohr nur 575mm (TTH). Das Perp ist mein einziges Bike in Größe M, ich fahre sonst auch alles in S. 
Der 35er Vorbau lag noch rum, wird aber wohl noch gegen einen 50er getauscht und etwas tiefer gesetzt. Wenn ich die richtige Position gefunden habe kann ich auch den Gabelschaft noch kürzen, wollte aber im ersten Anlauf nicht gleich zu viel abschneiden.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. März 2014)

wie macht sich die Gabel ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist verdammt kurz, in S ist das Oberrohr nur 575mm (TTH).



Nur?! Das ist ja noch länger als das Oberrohr meines Racefullys. Seufz, alles über 54 cm ist definitiv zuviel, 51-52 cm in Verbindung mit nem  40er Vorbau ist optimal. Der, der hier bei uns nur Cannondale (in allen Variationen) fährt meinte letztens schon, dass die Oberrohre bei Cannondale allgemein etwas länger wären als bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. März 2014)

Das ist wahrscheinlich abhängig vom Baujahr und natürlich Model. Finde sowohl das Perp als auch das Judge sehr kurz. Beide aus 2007.

Gabel habe ich erst zwei Mal gefahren, bin aber schon begeistert. Hat ein super Ansprechverhalten und ist um längen sensibler als die Totem. Außer dem wurde bei der Motage irgendwie das Losbrechmoment vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matein (24. April 2014)

Mein heutiger Neuzugang - lange genug habe ich gesucht um das Richtige zu finden. Jetzt muss dann nur noch das Wetter mitmachen!!!


----------



## laterra (27. April 2014)

Endlich ist es fertig, nach Monaten Teile suchen, vergleichen und schrauben:





Ein paar Modifikationen muss ich noch machen: kürzerer Vorbau und KS entfärben


----------



## scylla (27. April 2014)

Glückwunsch zur Rad-Wahl und dem gelungenen Aufbau! Viel Spaß mit der Wurst


----------



## jboe (27. April 2014)

Super! 
Falls du dir die Zeit des Entfärben sparen möchtest: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/300232-kind-shock-color-kit-raw-rot-hat-jeder
Hat mein Mann schon getan. ;-)


----------



## lucie (27. April 2014)

Das dauert doch nicht sooooo lange:

  in ca. 3 Minuten war alles vorbei.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. April 2014)

genau   Rohreiniger genommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (27. April 2014)

yep die Rohrfrei Methode wirds dann bei mir wohl auch werden. Bin allerdings gerade noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich aus ergonomiegründen auf die supernatural umsteigen muss. Der Setback scheint doch zu groß zu sein.


----------



## lucie (27. April 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> genau   Rohreiniger genommen ?



Jepp.


----------



## julyvandeer (29. April 2014)

Keine 8 Wochen alt


----------



## Deer (10. Mai 2014)

Noch mit alter Gabel


----------



## Principiante (10. Mai 2014)

Diese Rahmenfarbe an den Rockys habe ich schon immer bewundert! 
Sieht schick aus!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Mai 2014)

Schöne Farbe!!! Schickes Bike!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

So seit heute Mittag steht bei mir zusätzlich zum hardtail ein kleiner Geist in der Garage  rein optisch passt er schon gut zum grün-weißen hardtail jetzt muss er sich nur noch beweisen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

cooooooole Farbe! Erinnert mich an mein Ex-Stumpi!

Viel Spaß, und ich denke, den werdet ihr haben


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2014)

... na, dann doch kein Trek  - bin mal auf einen Fahrbericht gespannt...


----------



## Principiante (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (31. Mai 2014)

Viel, viel Spaß damit @greenhorn-biker   Toll ein neues Rad zu haben!


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So seit heute Mittag steht bei mir zusätzlich zum hardtail ein kleiner Geist in der Garage  rein optisch passt er schon gut zum grün-weißen hardtail jetzt muss er sich nur noch beweisen



Glückwunsch zum neuen "Garagengeist" und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MeliFe89 (3. Juni 2014)

Hier auch mal mein Bike! Habs gebraucht gekauft und bisher noch nicht viel dran machen können :/ Hat jmd n Goldesel zum verleihen?


----------



## Principiante (3. Juni 2014)

uh, das gefällt mir aber auch! Ist bestimmt voll wendig, oder?!?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Juni 2014)

Schickes SX! Sieht doch ganz stimmig aus und so lange es funzt muss man nicht zwingend etwas ändern. Das einzige wäre vielleicht eine Optimierung der Bremsleitungslängen. Dazu brauchst du auch den Goldesel nicht.

@Principiante: Hab so ein Gerät selber mal probe gefahren und ja es ist super wendig.


----------



## MeliFe89 (3. Juni 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schickes SX! Sieht doch ganz stimmig aus und so lange es funzt muss man nicht zwingend etwas ändern. Das einzige wäre vielleicht eine Optimierung der Bremsleitungslängen. Dazu brauchst du auch den Goldesel nicht.
> 
> @Principiante: Hab so ein Gerät selber mal probe gefahren und ja es ist super wendig.


Jaaa das stimmt  vor m Urlaub werden se noch gekürzt ;-)
Ich kenn nur des SX vom wirklichen Fahrgefühl  ist mein erstes Bike in der Gewichtsklasse ;-) davor bin ich mit m Allmountain die Trails runter  allerdings muss ich das Bike vor den Jungs schützen, die schnappen sichs immer wieder  und die findens top! 
Ich fühl mich super drauf, in allen Lagen, auch wegen der Beinfreiheit im Stand... bin nur 1,57 und da ist das nicht selbstverständlich! Reicht vollkommen aus auch für Bikeparks 

Liebe Grüße aus Stuttgart


----------



## Katrin1985 (12. Juni 2014)

So, dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein.

Das ist aktuell das Bike womit es mir am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## Katrin1985 (12. Juni 2014)

Und hier mein Tourenrad, fast nichts mehr Original dran.


----------



## Katrin1985 (12. Juni 2014)

Und mein Kiez Dirt als komplettes Custom-Aufbau-Bike für unsere "Hometrails"  Da wir ja leider keine Berge haben fetzt es auch mitm Fully nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (12. Juni 2014)

Und das vierte Rad erspar ich mir. Ist ein rosa-weißes Custom-MTB, nur für Partys (für evtl. Diebe) und aus sämtlichen Ersatzteilen entstanden, die mal so von den anderen Rädern entfallen sind :-D


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juni 2014)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Und mein Kiez Dirt als komplettes Custom-Aufbau-Bike...


 
Und "winke-winke" von meinem Kiez :





(Habe ich aber schon seit 2011)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2014)

saugut, die Kiste


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (16. Juni 2014)

Ganz frisch... kam erst Samstag. Bin gespannt wie es sich dann im Gelände macht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> saugut, die Kiste



So als ganzes Radl sieht´s echt gut aus, die farbigen Einzelteile waren nur schwer vorstellbar!


----------



## Principiante (17. Juni 2014)

Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> Ganz frisch... kam erst Samstag. Bin gespannt wie es sich dann im Gelände macht


Schick, kenn ich gar nicht. Sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amaya_Haniko (18. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön  ist erst jetzt im Juni rausgekommen das Bike. Testen konnte ich es leider noch nicht. Hoffentlich am WE


----------



## Principiante (19. Juni 2014)

Hi!
Endlich ist mein Bike so, wie ich es haben will!
Bremsen, Laufräder, Cockpit- und neuer Sattel... alles supi!



LG, Principiante!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2014)

Sattel und Griffe gegen Schwarze tauschen dann wäre es wirklich Super


----------



## Principiante (19. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Sattel und Griffe gegen Schwarze tauschen dann wäre es wirklich Super


...neee, hatte ich vorher. So 'isses' mal anders.
(Schwarz hat ja fast jeder)


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (20. Juni 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> Endlich ist mein Bike so, wie ich es haben will!
> Bremsen, Laufräder, Cockpit- und neuer Sattel... alles supi!
> 
> ...



Sehr schick!

Ich finde die Lederelemente haben was. Schwarz wäre (mir) da wieder zu langweilig.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut  Sattel und Griffe sind top


----------



## Principiante (20. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön


----------



## Aldetruller (21. Juni 2014)

Das Spectral meiner Frau! Gestern gekommen!


----------



## niceann (23. Juni 2014)

Mein 301 (Finaler-Aufbau 2014)


----------



## Principiante (23. Juni 2014)

@Aldetruller : Ist das grau oder ganz feines Lila/hellblau? Gefällt mir die Farbe, vor allem matt!
@niceann :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2014)

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3254


----------



## Principiante (23. Juni 2014)

(  Ah, danke.
...sieht echt schick aus, irgendwie mal anders.


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2014)

@niceann
Schaut super aus, dein LV


----------



## niceann (24. Juni 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @niceann
> Schaut super aus, dein LV


DANKE


----------



## Cherry (27. Juni 2014)

Noch keine 4 stunden in der neuen Heimat


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2014)

na dann viel Spaß mit dem Speci !!! 


Hier mein Esel, durfte vorm Flow Country Trail Bischofsmais nochmal kurz durchschnaufen 




und vorher unterwegs:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2014)

und hier nochmal mein Enduro Willi, der heute wieder ordentlich zugelegt hat und jetzt 14kg wiegt.
Habe die alten Laufräder meines Liebsten montiert...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Juni 2014)

schraubst du selber deine Bikes zusammen ? Frauen habens ja eher nicht so mit der Schrauberei deshalb meine frage 
schönes gefährt übrigens


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2014)

ja, beide selbst aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Juni 2014)

Respekt und tolle Aufbauten


----------



## Principiante (30. Juni 2014)

jeep, der "Willi" p) gefällt mir auch


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> und hier nochmal mein Enduro Willi, der heute wieder ordentlich zugelegt hat und jetzt 14kg wiegt.
> Habe die alten Laufräder meines Liebsten montiert...



Also 14 kg ist jetzt aber wirklich kein Gewicht für ein Enduro. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich mit meiner Sau nur annähernd in diese Richtung käme. Selbst mit einem leichteren Laufradsatz wären max. 16,5 kg drin.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2014)

Da hast du eigentlich recht. Es hatte auch schonmal 15,5!
Die Laufräder mögen etwas überdimensioniert sein (und ich bin gespannt wie diese onza sich fahren) aber ich hatte das Bedürfnis sie zu behalten*, alternativ wären im Keller noch die Flow ex gelegen, aber das gibt sich ja kaum was.


*das hat sehr tragische und romantische Gründe... 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Liebesmaus (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Mädels.
Möchte auch gerne meine HaiMaus vorstellen.

Ist mein ganzer Stolz....  Ein besonderes Bike, zumindest hier im Forum.....


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. Juni 2014)

uiuiui 26kg Panzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liebesmaus (30. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> uiuiui 26kg Panzer



Neeeeee, oh Gott, kein Panzer. Das Rad wiegt 20 kg. Und habe es schon getragen über Stock und Stein. Leider gibt es so viele Vorurteile unter den MTBlern für diese Spasskranaten. Ich bin über die Alpen gefahren mit einem Cube Fritzz und kann den Vergleich ziehen. Ich habe mich nach der Probefahrt in die HaiMaus verliebt. Dieses Fahrgefühl IST unbeschreiblich.

Das Gewicht merkt man nicht im Trail. Das fährt echt wie auf Schienen.
Und bergauf macht es so richtig Fun im steilen Trail, wo man normalerweise schieben müsste. Und anstrengen und treten muss Frau trotzdem!!! Gerade der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Mann und Frau, oder in einer Gruppe kann man sehr gut ausgleichen. 
Die Ausstattung des Bikes lässt keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Juli 2014)

nichts gegen dein Rad bitte nicht falsch verstehen  ich bin den großen Bruder von dem mal Test gefahren (23kg) 180mm v+h und da hab ich das gewicht schon gespuert (grausam) aber Bergauf hast du natuerlich Recht !! ich trete und schiebe lieber meinen 16,4kg schweren Voltage  wuensch dir trotzdem viiiieeel Spass mit deinem gefaehrt  greez


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juli 2014)

Also für später mal könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen. Bislang geht es aber noch mit Muskelkraft. So lange ich die Sau mit ihren fast 17,5 kg noch ohne Strom bergauf treten (und schieben) kann, weiß ich, dass noch alles im grünen Bereich ist (und es gibt ja auch noch Lifte). Muss Männe oben halt ein wenig warten bis ich angekrochen komme. Dafür fährt der Panzer bergab aber auch wie auf Schienen, also das Gefühl kann ich schon mal nachvollziehen.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> schraubst du selber deine Bikes zusammen ? Frauen habens ja eher nicht so mit der Schrauberei deshalb meine frage



OH YEAH ...

Ist das Dein Frauenbild ???


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> ........Die Ausstattung des Bikes lässt keine Wünsche offen.



Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen.....es fehlen die Rückspiegel


----------



## Liebesmaus (1. Juli 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen.....es fehlen die Rückspiegel


Des ist doch kein Mofa......Naja wie gesagt verstehe die Vorurteile, die hatte ich bis Dezember 2013 auch noch....das fahren nur Rentner und alte Leute......... Im Januar 2014 war es gekauft nach der überzeugenden Probefahrt.
Bin ja vorher auch rein amuskulär gefahren, und möchte die HaiMaus net mehr missen im Trail und auf Touren. Ein "normales" MTB......neeee, Never ever


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Juli 2014)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> OH YEAH ...
> 
> Ist das Dein Frauenbild ???


ganz bestimmt nicht !!!
nur weil ich gefragt hab ob sie selbst Schraubt ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2014)

so hab ich das jetzt auch nicht verstanden... und es stimmt ja auch, viele Frauen mögen nichts selbst schrauben...
Es gibt aber auch erstaunlich viele Männer die das nicht tun


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Juli 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> so hab ich das jetzt auch nicht verstanden... und es stimmt ja auch, viele Frauen mögen nichts selbst schrauben...
> Es gibt aber auch erstaunlich viele Männer die das nicht tun


ok Sorry dann
ich schraub seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr an Fahrädern


----------



## innocenta (3. Juli 2014)

huiiii, ich schraub heute auch 
hab mir meinen ersten carbon schlitten, ein merida big nine CF full xt zu einem sensationellen preis gekauft. 3h laufen, einsacken und an der kasse stehen, aber ich denk, das hat sich gelohnt. 1.000 eur gespart *freu*

und dabei wollt ich doch cube treu bleiben 

so schaut das dann aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. Juli 2014)

Re. diese ganzen Mofabilder.

Beim ersten Mal hab' ich's mir noch verkneifen können, aber diesmal muss es raus:

Soll das etwa Schleichwerbung sein??? Ja, so stellen sich die Marketingleute vermutlich die Zielgruppe vor: untrainierte Frauen, die mit ihren Männern nicht mithalten können. Langsam nervt's ...

Und übrigens: hier im LO gibt's mehrere Frauen (die ich SEHR bewundere!), die es auch mit gesundheitlichen Problemen schaffen sich in der Natur unmotorisiert zu bewegen.

Lenka K.


----------



## Liebesmaus (3. Juli 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Re. diese ganzen Mofabilder.
> 
> Beim ersten Mal hab' ich's mir noch verkneifen können, aber diesmal muss es raus:
> 
> Soll das etwa Schleichwerbung sein??? Ja, so stellen sich die Marketingleute vermutlich die Zielgruppe vor: untrainierte Frauen, die mit ihren Männern nicht mithalten können. Langsam nervt's ..



Langsam nervst's, das man hier als untrainiert und Mofafahrerin hingestellt wird. Das ist völliger Blödsinn. Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 4000 km Rad. Ich habe das Bike nicht weil ich net bergauf fahren kann....und bergrunter im Trail läufst auch ganz gut. Mir macht es einfach mehr Spaß. Und ich denke jedem das seine....und für mich das beste.....


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juli 2014)

Mein Oldie =) ich liebe es


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juli 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Frauen habens ja eher nicht so mit der Schrauberei



Dann habe ich es falsch verstanden.

Schöne Bikes, Frau Rauscher.
Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Juli 2014)

Esel im Engadin!
Mit jeder Tour mag ich es mehr! Habe mich jetzt richtig dran gewöhnt und komme super damit klar!
Tolles Bike und ich möchte gar nichts ändern, es passt wie es ist


----------



## Whippy (11. Juli 2014)

Mein zwei Kleinen/Großen 

Das Strive ist für Touren. Easy uphill, schön downhill.
Das Torque natürlich für den Bikeparkeinsatz wenn es ruppig wird und 160mm nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## Liebesmaus (11. Juli 2014)

Whippy schrieb:


> Mein zwei Kleinen/Großen
> Das Strive ist für Touren. Easy uphill, schön downhill.
> Das Torque natürlich für den Bikeparkeinsatz wenn es ruppig wird und 160mm nicht mehr reichen.



Super Bikes. 

Vor allem das Strive. Ich hatte das Canyon Strive 9.0 mit der Hammerschmidt.

Ist echt ein geniales Teil... auch natürlich das Torque.


----------



## Tanja78 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Hier mal mein Cannnondale Trigger 29



 Gruß
Tanja


----------



## lucie (17. Juli 2014)

Familienzuwachs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissSimplon (17. Juli 2014)

Mein Schätzchen


----------



## Bettina (17. Juli 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Familienzuwachs


Scheinen sich gut zu verstehen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. August 2014)

schönes Fanes


----------



## samafa (18. August 2014)

so endlich mal Zeit fürn Bild vom neuen reinzustellen.






Hab dieses Frühjahr mein Marin geschrottet.
Zu spät gemerkt das sich die Verschraubung vom Lager gelöst hat.
Vom Innngewinde auf den Kettenblattseite ist nicht mehr viel da...
Ob man sowas reparieren kann...


----------



## MrsBergamont (18. August 2014)

Vorher Bergamont. Ganz neu seit diesem WE bei mir zuhause. Radon Swoop 7.0


----------



## MissSimplon (18. August 2014)

Seeehr schönes Teilchen finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (18. August 2014)

Mir ist auch erst zuhause aufgefallen, dass es optisch, farblich zur Wohnung passt


----------



## MissSimplon (18. August 2014)

Wäre auch geil, das Rad nach der Wohnung zu kaufen


----------



## MrsBergamont (18. August 2014)

Ja in der Tat


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (30. August 2014)

noch ist das hier meins: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bald dieses hier (also so ähnlich; ohne die roten Parts und mit weißem Felgendesign und weißen Pedalen):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bin schon total gespannt, wie es dann in natura aussieht...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2014)

das wird schön, das Propain


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (1. September 2014)

davon geh' ich doch stark aus...


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (1. September 2014)

jedenfalls farblich ein ziemliches Kontrastprogramm zum "kleinen Schwarzen"


----------



## stuk (17. Oktober 2014)

Tic tic tic
bald kann ich auch hier das neue bike meiner freundin zeigen. Custom aufbau vom trek lush 29 in heftigen farben.

sie freut sich schon, aber trauert auch um ihr geliebtes fuel ex 8 wsd.


----------



## MastiffRostock (25. Oktober 2014)

schöne Räder...


----------



## 4mate (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2014)

darf ich denn hier das neue trailbike meiner freundin zeigen?


----------



## Sarah1711 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie in meinem Vorstellungsthread bereits erwähnt, hatte ich vor, mir erst nächstes Jahr ein Canyon zuzulegen. 
Zufällig gab's an nem Tag zum Saisonabschluss bei Canyon viele gute Schnäppchen.. Und zack das nachfolgende Bike war gekauft  

Grand Canyon AL 6.9 
In schwarz-orange  

Bin mega zufrieden, hiermit macht das Biken echt Spaß!


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331084 Anhang anzeigen 331085



Gucken darf er ja


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2014)

Da waren 6 oder mehr FOTOS in dem geänderten Beitrag.
LO sollte in den Threadtitel aufgenommen werden damit
sich die ähh 'Herren' nicht mehr hierher verirren


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> ....LO sollte in den Threadtitel aufgenommen werden damit
> sich die ähh 'Herren' nicht mehr hierher verirren



Na ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  so oder so


----------



## Wayne_ (26. Oktober 2014)

stuk schrieb:


> darf ich denn hier das neue trailbike meiner freundin zeigen?


stößt sie nicht mit der fußspitze und dem knie an den vorderreifen? sieht ganz schön knapp aus.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Oktober 2014)

@stuk :

Ist das die richtige Sattelhöhe?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Oktober 2014)

...hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Principiante (27. Oktober 2014)

Rollt Dein Floh eventuell auf Rädern durch Dein Ohr?? 

Schade um Dein Ozonys... würde mir gefallen, hab aber keinen Sponsor.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2014)

... habe eigentlich (fast) nur Zweiradflöhe


----------



## lucie (27. Oktober 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... habe eigentlich (fast) nur Zweiradflöhe



Ja, ja, die kenne ich. Sind schon ziemlich lästige Parasiten und schwer wegzubekommen.


----------



## stuk (27. Oktober 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @stuk :
> 
> Ist das die richtige Sattelhöhe?



das ist die "Bergrunterposition" von der Reverb, 12.5 cm höher ist die normale Sitzposition



Wayne_ schrieb:


> stößt sie nicht mit der fußspitze und dem knie an den vorderreifen? sieht ganz schön knapp aus.



nein, es paßt in 15.5 Zoll perfekt zu 168 Körpergröße


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2014)

Schaut irgendwie sogar mit abgesenktem Sattel ganz schön kurz aus. Aber vielleicht kommt das auch nur durch die 29er Laufräder. 
Ehrlich gesagt: meins wär's sowohl hinsichtlich Optik als auch Geometrie nicht. Aber mir muss es auch nicht gefallen. Viel Spaß damit (an die Freundin gerichtet)


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

Mein erstes buntes Bike- ich brauch neue Klamotten


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schick!
Carbon?
Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? Und wann wollten wir nochmal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

@WarriorPrincess 
Danke, ja ist Carbon und Rahmengröße 18Zoll. Passt für meine 1,80 sehr gut.
Ich hoffe schon, dass wir es noch in diesem Jahr hinbekommen


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2014)

...aber ganz runter kannst du deinen Sattel nicht senken  da ist doch ein Knick im Rohr


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

Mausoline meinst Du mich?

Wenn ja, ist kein Problem, da eine 150er Reverb verbaut ist, da ist genügend Platz zum Absenken.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

gute Rahmenfarbe!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca  Ahja... und ich hatte schon gehofft, mal proebfahren zu können. Aber ich mit meinen 1,62 bin da definitiv zu klein.


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

@WarriorPrincess 
Ja leider eine Nummer zu groß, Du bist ja auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro.


----------



## TrailSau80 (28. Oktober 2014)

ich bin mal Frech....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

mein Esel mal wieder


----------



## Echinopsis (2. November 2014)

Schickes Liteville, da hätte ich auch Spaß dran 

Hier mal mein momentaner Liebling, entgegen aller Trends Hardtail und 26 Zoll und es fährt doch, sogar in den Alpen und im Bikepark 







Mfg Tine


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2014)

...schöne Farbzusammenstellung, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. November 2014)

SchöE="Frau Rauscher, post: 12437014, member: 123343"]mein Esel mal wieder 



[/QUOTE]
Schön,  war das Rad im September am gardasee? oder es gibt eine Doppelgängerin


----------



## Sandra07 (2. November 2014)

Hi!
Hier mal mein Scott, inzwischen etwas aufgepimpt:



Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

stuk schrieb:


> Schön,  war das Rad im September am gardasee? oder es gibt eine Doppelgängerin



Nein, am Gardasee war es nicht! Einen Doppelgänger? Von DIESER Farbkombi? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## stuk (2. November 2014)

Doch doch, nur nicht mit lila
und ein Mädel war damit unterwegs...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

Frechheit!!!


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2014)

@Frau Rauscher : Deine Gabel passt doch nicht zum Rahmen, ist das ein 1 1/8 Schaft? gib mir die... 






( Suche Pike oder Lyrik mit 1 1/8 Schaft )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2014)

Nö ist sie nicht. Wirkt vielleicht so weil das steuerrohr vom Liteville so superfett ist...


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2014)

Ich finde das Bike immer noch voll schick. 
Hat was.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

...dann zeig ich hier auch mal mein neues Schätzchen 
Basis ist ein* Liteville 301 MK10* - Rahmen (140mm Umlenkhebel) in mattschwarz mit ein bißchen purple  , Größe XS, VR 26"/ HR 24"





PS: Sucht jemand ein Cube Stereo WLS in Größe 15 Zoll? 
Hätte da ja jetzt eines übrig 
...einfach PN​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2014)

ja prima! Bei den Pedalen haben wir ja fast zu den gleichen gegriffen  Sieht knuffig aus mit dem 24er HR !


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

Stimmt! 

Die Auswahl an 24" MTB-Reifen (vernünftigen!) ist aber leider seeeeeehr überschaubar


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2014)

ich hoffe das kommt mit den 26ern nicht auch so...


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

...bei nem richtigen Mädelsbike darf der_* Biketrulla*_-Aufkleber natürlich auch nicht fehlen 



​


----------



## niceann (3. November 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...dann zeig ich hier auch mal mein neues Schätzchen
> Basis ist ein* Liteville 301 MK10* - Rahmen (140mm Umlenkhebel) in mattschwarz mit ein bißchen purple  , Größe XS, VR 26"/ HR 24"
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Farb-Kombi!! Vor allem im Detail


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

niceann schrieb:


> Tolle Farb-Kombi!! Vor allem im Detail



Merci!

...dank lila Autoklebefolie konnte ich auch das rote Logo problemlos am Steuerrohr und am Rahmen verändern. War zwar etwas *Geduld * nötig bis es einigermaßen passte, aber es hat sich gelohnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (3. November 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> ...dank lila Autoklebefolie konnte ich auch das rote Logo problemlos am Steuerrohr und am Rahmen verändern. War zwar etwas *Geduld * nötig bis es einigermaßen passte, aber es hat sich gelohnt....



Ja passt perfekt zusammen alles  ..... deswegen habe ich es mit rot in Angriff genommen, ist etwas leichter


----------



## niceann (3. November 2014)

Nun mal meines .....



ein weiters Liteville in ner weitern Farbkombi!!


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2014)

Sehr sehr schick


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...dann zeig ich hier auch mal mein neues Schätzchen
> Basis ist ein* Liteville 301 MK10* - Rahmen (140mm Umlenkhebel) in mattschwarz mit ein bißchen purple  , Größe XS, VR 26"/ HR 24"
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Silvermoon	- yippie - da hat jemand die XS gekauft. Will unbedingt einen Erfahrungsbericht bitte bitte.

Lg
HiFi


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @Silvermoon	- yippie - da hat jemand die XS gekauft. Will unbedingt einen Erfahrungsbericht bitte bitte.
> 
> Lg
> HiFi



 es fährt sich einfach nur gut 
*...ganz kurzes Feedback: *zum einem ist die Verarbeitung des Rahmens wirklich top, das ist wirklich mal Wertarbeit! So Detaillösungen wie z.B. die Syntace Kettenführung, deren Aufnahme schon im Rahmen integriert ist, und das Klappern oder Abspringen der Kette vermeidet oder aber auch der Rockguard, der das Schaltwerk schützt, begeistern mich. Wenn man wie ich schon mal ein Schaltwerk durch bloßes Umfallen verbogen hat (was sehr ärgerlich ist) und die Bionicon Ke-Fü schon 3 x geschrottet hat (was bei dem Teil auch keine große Kunst ist), freut man sich über solche Dinge 
Den ursprünglichen Fox-Dämpfer habe ich auf Anraten gleich gg einen RS Monarch Plus _*tuned by Lord Helmchen* _ausgetauscht. Dieser ist perfekt auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt und selbst in offener Stellung ist beim Pedalieren kein Nachwippen zu spüren, verhält sich sehr neutral, zeigt seine Reserven aber dann so richtig gut im Downhill. Fahre den Dämpfer generell immer offen. Trotz seiner 13,5 kg Gewicht geht das Liteville sehr leichtfüßig vorwärts, klettert problemlos (habe die Pike mit 150mm ohne Absenkung - das macht sich keineswegs irgendwie negativ bemerkbar). Durch Singletrails und enge Kurven flitzt es förmlich durch. Es ist schön spritzig, klein und wendig, aber dabei doch sehr laufruhig und sicher im Handling - besonders Bergab. Ich finde, dass es ein wirklich tolles und gelungenes Bikekonzept ist, für mich wirklich ein guter Kompromiss bzw eine gute Mischung zwischen Cross Country-Fully und Allmountain. Damit meine ich, dass es für mich persönlich die perfekt Vereinigung dieser Eigenschaften besitzt, die Option auf 160mm dank Austausch der Umlenkhebel der Wippe incl. So kann man auch in Richtung Enduro gehn, wenn man denn möchte, ohne wieder ein neues Bike kaufen zu müssen - clevere Alternative! 
Was etwas schwierig beim Aufbau war und viel Zeit gekostet hat, war die Suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz, der A) nicht so schwer und B) nicht sooo immens breit baut. Grade die 24" Felgen sind größtenteils dem Downhill-Segment verschrieben. Sprich: breit - stabil - schwer....
Da half mir auch der Fachmann meiner Vertrauenswerkstatt und besorgte mir die Dartmoor Raider Felgen in 24 und 26 Zoll und baute mir daraus einen mit ca 1800g noch recht leichten LRS auf. Mal sehn, wie das mit den 24" Reifen in Zukunft aussehen wird. Die Auswahl ist ja sehr bescheiden *hüstel*
Ansonsten bin ich wirklich sehr glücklich und zufrieden mit meinem kleinen Liteville 
*Fazit: Dauergrinsen-Garantie! *  (gibts bei 10 Jahren Garantie auf die Liteville-Rahmen noch kostenlos dazu)

*@HiFi XS :* Hoffe, dich ein wenig neugierig gemacht zu haben....


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2014)

@Silvermoon danke für deinen ausfürlichen Bericht. Würde gern das Rad testfahren.    Es gibt jedes Jahr ein Ladies Treffen. Vielleicht nimmst Du dieses Jahr teil (oder nächstes oder so) .


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2014)

...nächstes Jahr im Taunus bin ich dabei. Das wäre die Gelegenheit für dich


----------



## Sickgirl (6. November 2014)

Was für eine Übersetzung fährst du den an deinem XS?

Am Anfang bin ich dreifach mit 44-32-22 gefahren und habe beim aufbau nicht an das 24" HR gedacht und eine 11-34 Kassette verbaut. Da habe ich dann die ganzen großen Ritzel umsonst spazieren gefahren und dann eine Ultegra mit 11-28 gekauft. Das war dann schon besser.

Dann habe ich vorne auf 2fach mit 26-40 und hinten eine 11-32 Kassette, das hat auch gut gepasst.

Im Frühjahr möchte ich gerne auf die 1x11 XTR umsteigen. So rein rechnerisch müßte ich vorne mit einem 32er Blatt gut klar kommen, muß ich halt auf der Ebene schneller kurbelen.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2014)

Ich habe ne 3-fach Kurbel mit 42-32-24 und dazu eine 11-36 Kassette. Passt gut....
Die 3-fach Kurbel hatte ich aus meinem HT demontiert....fürs erste mal 
Bin zwar auch schon mal 2-fach gefahren, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl mir fehlt was... entweder hinten raus oder nach vorne raus. Ich müsste da rumprobieren, was passen könnte.


----------



## Sickgirl (6. November 2014)

Brauchste hinten wirklich das 36er Ritzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2014)




----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...nächstes Jahr im Taunus bin ich dabei. Das wäre die Gelegenheit für dich


Ach - SUPER!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333978


 
Das ist inbred!


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2014)

Nöö


----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2014)

für dein nächstes Tattoo


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2014)

... bin nicht so der Tattootyp 

... da steht noch ein Rätsel aus - Ladies, nun mal los...


----------



## scylla (8. November 2014)

Es ist eine On-One Sattelstütze! 

Fragt sich nur, wo die drin steckt?  
Passend zur Jahreszeit: Fatty?


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2014)

hmmmh, naja - lauwarm


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2014)

...doppelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. November 2014)

Schöner sonniger Herbsttag in Berlin...


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2014)




----------



## Bea5 (9. November 2014)

ohhhh, jemand hat Dir den Sattel geklaut

viel Spaß

ich bin für ein solches Rad zu stippelig...viel zu stippelig..viel viel zu...ach egal


----------



## laterra (9. November 2014)

Aus alt:





mach neu:





Ich konnte alles vom alten Aufbau übernehmen, bis auf Kurbelarme, Steuersatz und Pedale. Und ich bin richtig angetan wie gut es sich fährt. Ob sich weiß als Farbe für ein Schlechtwetter-WInterbike so gut eignet sei mal dahin gestellt ^^


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2014)

@laterra : Klasse, viel Spass damit

@Bea5  : das eine ist ein 24Zoll Bike - aber um das geht es ja nur sekundär. Das dahinter ist das Rätselobjekt mit der Stütze  

Auch ein 24Zoll, aber eben ein...












...BabyFatty


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2014)

Und spann uns nicht so auf die Folter  Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (9. November 2014)

Ich beneide jeden der ein Fatty hat. Hätte ich auch grade für den Winter mehr als Lust drauf. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## scylla (9. November 2014)

Ah, sehr schön, ein Baby Fatty 
Da würde ich mich gern mal drauf setzen, um zu schauen, was die Laufradgröße wirklich ausmacht. So ganz ohne Federung finde ich die Riesenräder vom normalen Fatty ja manchmal schon ganz schnieke (und das obwohl ich mir niemals freiwillig ein "normales" 29er kaufen würde ). Gibt's für 24'' Fatbikes eigentlich eine Auswahl an Reifen, also außer dem Vee, der drauf ist?

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall! (Den wirst du eh haben)


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2014)

... richtig gefahren habe ich es noch nicht - bisher gerade mal ein wenig probegerollt - das war aber schon vielversprechend witzig 

Den Vergleich zu den 26Zöllern habe ich nicht wirklich, auf denen habe ich bisher ja auch nur mal gesessen, evtl. kann lucie Euch da mehr zu sagen - sie hat zumindest schon mal eins gefahren. Die 26er sind, was den Reifendurchmesser angeht, eher 29er - das BabyFatty liegt ziemlich genau bei den 26ern. Der Rahmen passt jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut - umgerüstet wird noch Lenker, Bremse und Sattelstütze, die X5 Schaltung funktioniert besser als gedacht - Probefahrt gibt es dann (endlich) morgen - dann dazu mehr...

Reifen  - das Teil war eher eine "Spontanüberraschung" meines Schatzes - da haben wir uns um solche Sachen noch nicht weiter gekümmert - erstmal wird es jetzt so (bis auf die genannten Änderungen) gefahren, alles Andere sehen wir dann


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2014)

Hach, wie süß!


----------



## lucie (11. November 2014)

Jepp, das ist es.  Dazu wendig und noch richtig verspielt, ist eben noch klein. 








Wir hoffen, es wird nie richtig erwachsen. 

Ob es jetzt für größere Touren tauglich ist, wird sich zeigen. Dafür ist es aber eigentlich nicht gedacht. Es wird noch ein wenig Feintuning geben, ansonsten wird es so gefahren, wie es ist - quasi just for fun.

Ach ja, es hat das Feeling und Rollvehalten eines reinrassigen 26-Zöllers, die "normalen" Fatbikes sind ja eigentlich 29er.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2014)

Viel Spaß damit!  Ich würde selber lieber das Santa Cruz nehmen


----------



## DHFoes (20. November 2014)

schicke Räder dabei



sorry zuspät gelesen das ihr unter euch bleiben wollt...weiter machen


----------



## Warnschild (21. November 2014)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Worauf Du dich verlassen kannst !
> Ich mag wenn man ein Rad immer ordentlich abstellen kann, Rennrad bleibt da die einzige Ausnahme.
> Es hat lange gedauert bis ich einen Ständer gefunden habe der auch was taugt, dieser Hebie funktioniert einfach nur, auch wenn das Rad schwer beladen ist.
> 
> Ich fühle mich geehrt das Euch meine Räder nicht gefallen den ich will auf keine Fall so ein Rad wie es jeder hat mit großen Werbeaufdrucken etc., meine Räder sollen individuell sein, das ist mir offentsichtlich gelungen !



Was mich persönlich stört, ist eher der Aufbau als die Farbe und die fehlenden Aufdrucke. Derlei ist mir schnurz. Als Randonneur würde ich es sofort nehmen, sofern es passend wäre. Sieht robust aus und praktisch aufgebaut. Da passt auch der Ständer, der an einem Mountainbike nicht zweckdienlich wäre! Was die Passform angeht, stört mich allerdings der Negativvorbau: Das sieht doch sehr "passend gemacht" aus, und derlei Dinge mag ich nicht so sehr: Wenn schon individuell, dann auch ein passender Rahmen für mich ganz alleine.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2014)

... ich bin's nochmal - mit dem Baby (der fetten Marleen  ) :



Kleiner Fahrbericht: Irgendwie ist es komisch, das Bike hat alles, was man nicht haben will: schwer (rund 15,5kg), starr, bockige Reifen (bei falschem Luftdruck) und trotzdem.......................






.................... macht es einen Heidenspass, irgendwie bekommt man das Grinsen nicht mehr vom Gesicht 

Die dicken Reifen flössen ein ziemliches Vertrauen ein, wenn man sich erstmal drauf eingelassen hat. Und da ich ja eh' nicht so schnell unterwegs bin, hält sich das mit dem "Flummieffekt" in Grenzen. Und durch die kleine Grösse (24Zoll = 26Zoll aussen) kann ich es auch gut kontrollieren, es ist für mich wendig genung - die Grossen (26 = 29) sind mir doch irgendwie zu sperrig. Der Rahmen passt mir (167cm) richtig gut - ich fühle mich sauwohl drauf (fahre aber auch gerne eher kleine Rahmen)!





Mit dem Luftdruck habe ich mich (denke ich zumindest) jetzt eingespielt: Vorne 7 PSI, hinten 6,5 PSI (@mtbbee : rechnen musst Du selber, der Druckprüfer funktioniert jedenfalls Top  ) Übersetzung taugt mir auch (30/11-36), ein 40/42er Ritzel wird aber noch kommen...





Die Schaltung ("nur" SRAM X5) funktioniert richtig gut, der Sattel ist die grösste Überraschung: richtig bequem (und das für mich und meinen Weichei-Hintern!) umgerüstet wurden bisher: Lenker, Bremse, Stütze und Schnellspanner.





Was ich noch lernen muss: die Pedale richtig festhalten 







... jetzt wird erstmal gefahren - ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Schnee, obwohl ich auch nichts dagegen hätte, wenn der Herbst jetzt erstmal so bleibt 

Danke @lucie für die gelungene Überraschung


----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2014)

Sehr sehr hübsch dein OnOne ..... direkt zum neidisch werden  
(Auf meinen dicken Moppel muss ich noch eine ganze Weile warten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2014)

Wenn ich das sehe, dann denke ich, dass ich die fette Sau doch behalte. Klein ist sie, schwer ist sie, die breiten Felgen bzw. Reifen sind auch etwas sperrig (warscheinlich aber mega-wendig gegen das OnOne, aber als ich sie neu hatte und zum ersten Mal bei uns die Schleusentreppe runtergefahren bin, hab ich gleich die erste Kurve nicht gekriegt, weil ich nicht auf die Störrigkeit gefasst war).
Vorletztes Jahr, als wir nen richtigen Winter hatten, hatte ich allerdings richtig Spass im Schnee. Vielleicht sollte ich sie auf 24" umrüsten, denn mit den jetzigen 26" Felgen mit 32 mm und den Fatal Berts drauf bin ich tatsächlich auf 27,5" unterwegs und zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau bzw. Gabel ist gerade mal noch ein Zentimeter Luft...
Dann müsste ich auch noch bei Onkel Jürgen vorbeischauen zum Sattelrohr ausreiben, damit ein vernünftiger Sattelfahrstuhl passt.

Ihr macht es einem wirklich nicht leicht, Räder abzugeben. Irgendwie fällt einem dann doch noch eine Verwendung ein, die man unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2014)

- ja, ja, das Thema Räder verkaufen beschäftigt uns momentan auch gerade wieder, ist auch schon mal (fast) schiefgegangen...

Weg ist weg, nachher dann in den "hättichesdochnurbehaltenichverkaufniewiederwas" Modus fallen und hoffen, dass das gleiche Modell wieder auftaucht, damit man es dann wieder kaufen kann


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. November 2014)

Auf das Modell warte ich auch noch - bin infiziert worden


----------



## scylla (23. November 2014)

@Martina H. 
schöner Bericht und schönes Rad!



Martina H. schrieb:


> .
> Mit dem Luftdruck habe ich mich (denke ich zumindest) jetzt eingespielt: Vorne 7 PSI, hinten 6,5 PSI (@mtbbee : rechnen musst Du selber, der Druckprüfer funktioniert jedenfalls Top  )



Da hat sich wohl ein Typo eingeschlichen? Oder fährst du wirklich vorne mehr Druck als hinten?
Wie auch immer, zumindest vorne kannst du imho problemlos mit dem Druck noch ein wenig runter gehen. Ich fahr beim Fetten vorne 0,3 bis max. 0,4 Bar (rechnen musst du selber ) und bin glaub schon etwas schwerer als du.


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2014)

... nee, ist kein Tippfehler 

Ich habe angefangen mit 0,45 bar hinten und vorne dann 0,4 bar. Das hat vorn derartig rumgeeiert, das wollte ich nicht wirklich. Das hat sich jetzt mit knapp 0,5 erledigt - läuft schön geradeaus, eiert nicht mehr, ist trotzdem noch weich genug. Hinten fährt es sich für mich jetzt sehr angenehm, kann evtl. auch noch weniger. Da ich aber mit Schlauch fahre ( noch mit den original fetten Pellen, der 24er Schwalbe ist beim Dehnungsversuch geplatzt  ) möchte ich keinen Durchschlag riskieren - allein die Vorstellung mit der Minipumpe unterwegs aufpumpen zu müssen ...  brrr 

Vielleicht liegt das rumeiern bei dem Druck auch an den Vee Mission   - bisher gab es ja keine anderen 24Zoll Fatbikereifen, ich hoffe mal auf die Hersteller (Specialized fängt ja schon an), bei mehr Bedarf, wird sich da sicher was tun.

Also los Ladys: kleine Fatbikes kaufen


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das rumeiern bei dem Druck auch an den Vee Mission



ich glaub, ich weiß was du meinst: nennt sich "Selfsteering". Wenn der Reifen eine Schräge oder Rinne findet, dann zieht er da hin... oder in Kurven will er zuerst gar nicht einlenken und übersteuert danach. Das kommt aber nicht (nur) von wenig Luftdruck, eher von der Machart des Profils, es wird aber bei weniger Druck stärker. Ich hab/hatte das am 26'' Fatty auch. Mit einigen Reifen ist es ganz extrem, mit anderen Reifen ist es weniger schlimm, und mit den nächsten fast ganz weg. Wenn's keine Auswahl an Reifen gibt, hilft eigentlich nur ein sehr breiter Lenker und ein flexibler Fahrstil. Lässt sich in den Griff bekommen. Ich hab aktuell auch wieder so einen störrischen Reifen von Vee, aber deswegen mit dem Luftdruck hochgehen? Nö!


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Mein Fatty ist ja schon etwas älter und größer. Anscheinend ist es bei Fahrrädern wie bei Menschen, und ab einem gewissen Erwachsenen-Alter machen die Knochen einfach nicht mehr so mit und die Zähne fallen aus. Deswegen ist es jetzt vornerum weich geworden und in er Mitte hat es ein Kettenblatt verloren 





Die kindliche Furcht vor Dunkelheit hat es natürlich schon lange abgelegt, dafür sind bei dem alten Fatty die Augen nicht mehr so gut, und es braucht einen starken Scheinwerfer, um bei Nacht wieder nach Hause zu finden.





Dick ist es auch geworden: 15,4 kg 
Daher wird es demnächst zur Entschlackungs-Kur geschickt und muss eine Milchdiät für die Reifen machen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2014)

... ah, jetzt weiss ich auch warum Deine Verkäufe 

Vorderrad selbst gebaut? Was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Wie fährt sich der Bulldozer?


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ah, jetzt weiss ich auch warum Deine Verkäufe
> 
> Vorderrad selbst gebaut? Was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Wie fährt sich der Bulldozer?



Gut kombiniert, Sherlock . Wenn's eine Staubschicht ansetzt und im Keller Platz wegnimmt, ist ja auch keinem geholfen ...

Vorderrad selbst gebaut, und von Ehemann kritisch geprüft und abgenickt. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es mich aushält 
Kettenführung ist ein Prototyp und der neuste Schrei der jungen Marke "Ugly-Parts". Entstanden in derselben Werkstatt wie das Vorderrad aus einem Stück Alublech, ein paar Schrauben, und irgendwelchen Resten von Plastikplatten. Ich sollte schleunigst mal ein großes Matschloch finden, mit ein wenig Fango wird sie bestimmt hübscher.
Der Bulldozer ist ein echter Vee Reifen. Hat eine komische Karkasse, "eiert rum", will mit Frauchen in jeder Rinne spielen, und muss immer an der kurzen Leine gehalten werden. Naja, er hat minimal mehr Nassgrip als andere Fatbike-Reifen, das war aber auch schon alles an positiven Dingen, die man davon berichten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (24. November 2014)

@scylla 

Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich super, in Kombination mit dem grünen Matschguard  Sehr farbenfreudiges Gefährt. An die fetten Reifen muss ich mich - rein optisch - echt gewöhnen. Aber das ist ja wie mit allem anderen, was etwas aus der Norm fällt. Trotzdem schönes Teil!



Martina H. schrieb:


> - ja, ja, das Thema Räder verkaufen beschäftigt uns momentan auch gerade wieder, ist auch schon mal (fast) schiefgegangen...
> 
> Weg ist weg, nachher dann in den "hättichesdochnurbehaltenichverkaufniewiederwas" Modus fallen und hoffen, dass das gleiche Modell wieder auftaucht, damit man es dann wieder kaufen kann



Bin da ja auch gerade dran 
Soll ich oder soll ich nicht    naja.....
Bei mir gings auch einmal schief, da hatte ich mich später echt in den Hintern beißen können, aber glücklicherweise kam ich ein Jahr später nochmals an einen solchen Rahmen....


----------



## scylla (24. November 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @scylla
> 
> Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich super, in Kombination mit dem grünen Matschguard  Sehr farbenfreudiges Gefährt. An die fetten Reifen muss ich mich - rein optisch - echt gewöhnen. Aber das ist ja wie mit allem anderen, was etwas aus der Norm fällt. Trotzdem schönes Teil!



Danke 
Polarisieren und gewöhnungsbedürftig sein soll es auch. Wenn die Leute eh schon alle wegen der Reifen glotzen, dann sollen sie auch am Rahmen was zu sehen kriegen


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2014)

Ugly Parts  - der Name ist Programm


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

Neues Spielzeug 
Bitte noch KeFü und einen weißen LRS hinzudenken, die sind noch nicht da/montiert.

Ich liebe die Wurst jetzt schon!


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (1. Dezember 2014)

so ist mein neues jetzt geworden...
und was soll ich sagen: nach nem Bionicon Edison, bei dem ich mich fühlte, als würde ich über dem Rad sitzen, und einem Kona MInxy, das mir die nötige Sicherheit gab, mal mehr auszuprobieren, aber sich dann mit zunehmender Erfahrung als zu klein erwies, fühle ich mich mit diesem Rad einfach nur sauwohl!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ... Neues Spielzeug
> Bitte noch KeFü und einen weißen LRS hinzudenken...


Schönes Rad! Gartuliere! Wenn es meins wäre, würde ich schwarze LR lassen und sogar ein schwarzes Gabelcasting bevorzugen.
Der filigrane Rahmen wird fast durch die "dominate" Gabel "erschlagen". Wie gesagt, wenn es meins wäre 

@fischmitfahrrad: Was wiegt Dein neues Propain Tyee? War neulich mal in RV bei Propain und hatte mir die Räder angeschaut bzw. das "Rage" Probe gefahren.
@All: wirklich sehr schöne Hardails hier, egal ob mit dicken oder dünnen Reifen.
Das 24" Fatty von @Martina H. führt mich fast in Versuchung  klasse mit dem 26" Außenmaß der Räder 
@scylla: Wirbeln Einem die fetten VR sehr viel mehr Dreck ins Gesicht als beim "normalen" VR?
Denke Dein selbstgebautes Schutz"blech" hat seine Gründe... wobei mir das echt zu fett wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @scylla: Wirbeln Einem die fetten VR sehr viel mehr Dreck ins Gesicht als beim "normalen" VR?
> Denke Dein selbstgebautes Schutz"blech" hat seine Gründe... wobei mir das echt zu fett wäre



Naja, doppelt so breit wie ein normaler Reifen und dann noch höhere Stollen. Macht mehr als doppelt so viel Dreck. Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass dieses Rad dafür gebaut ist, in Schlammlöchern zu spielen...


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (2. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @fischmitfahrrad: Was wiegt Dein neues Propain Tyee? War neulich mal in RV bei Propain und hatte mir die Räder angeschaut bzw. das "Rage" Probe gefahren.


Gewicht liegt bei etwa 14,5 kg


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Gartuliere! Wenn es meins wäre, würde ich schwarze LR lassen und sogar ein schwarzes Gabelcasting bevorzugen.
> Der filigrane Rahmen wird fast durch die "dominate" Gabel "erschlagen". Wie gesagt, wenn es meins wäre



Zu spät  Aber jetzt erschlägt die Gabel nicht mehr allein. In der Tat sind die Rohre der Gabel aber fetter als die des Rahmens... 
Die Mitleser im Cotic-Forum kennen es ja schon:



 

 



@scylla  Die Detailverliebtheit bei der Farbgebung von Kettenstrebenschutz und KeFü ist klasse


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt lenken die weißen Laufräder ab, bzw. ist alles besser im Gleichgewicht. Viel Spaß damit! 
Aber genau das mit dem Durchmesser der Standrohre und der Rahmenrohre meinte ich auch


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> @scylla  Die Detailverliebtheit bei der Farbgebung von Kettenstrebenschutz und KeFü ist klasse



ich sag doch: made by "Ugly-Parts GmbH" 
Wenn mir mal ein Döschen Lack in irgendeiner hässlichen Farbe in die Finger fällt, mal ich die Kefü vielleicht noch an, damit es noch authentischer wird


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Zu spät  Aber jetzt erschlägt die Gabel nicht mehr allein. In der Tat sind die Rohre der Gabel aber fetter als die des Rahmens...
> Die Mitleser im Cotic-Forum kennen es ja schon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340144 Anhang anzeigen 340145 Anhang anzeigen 340146


 
@Sleyvas   Traum Hardtail!


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (2. Dezember 2014)

@scylla habe gerade in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen, woraus der Matschguard gebastelt ist: einfach klasse Idee


----------



## Principiante (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi!

Wie findet Ihr diesen Rahmen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/502212-gt-chucker-3-0-dirt-rahmen-mit-lager

Überlege, ob ich es mir als "Winterspielgerät" aufbaue? hab noch ein paar Teilchen über. ( Vor allem eine Pike  )
Ich fand den Rahmen optisch echt interessant. Sieht man recht selten.
Was meint Ihr?
Ansonsten hätte ich noch das Giant STP zum umbau da.
Kann mich nicht entscheiden. 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Dezember 2014)

'Deine' Farbe ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2014)

Er ist weg - da hast Du Dich wohl schnell entschieden 
Sieht spannend aus, paßt Größe M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau 
Travelst du die Pike dann auf 100mm?


----------



## Principiante (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde leider keine Geometriedaten über den Rahmen, darum weiß ich auch nicht, ob M so gut passt. Wenn nicht verkauf ich den Rahmen eben wieder.
Ist ein Chucker 3.0 von 2008.
Die Pike muss ich dann austesten, mal sehen ob 140mm auch gehen ...wenn nicht, sie  ist ja 95-140mm, kann mich also austoben...

Bin selbst gespannt.


----------



## Principiante (5. Dezember 2014)

...hmm, ich glaube der Rahmen ist doch von 2006. Wenn man nach der Rahmennummer geht.
Ach ist ja eh wurscht.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2014)

Find ich schmuck


----------



## Kerosin0815 (5. Dezember 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm, ich glaube der Rahmen ist doch von 2006. Wenn man nach der Rahmennummer geht.
> Ach ist ja eh wurscht.



2006...2008...ist doch mumpe.
Baus dir fein auf und hab Spaß.


----------



## Principiante (17. Dezember 2014)

Hi nochmal!
Ich hab den Rahmen jetzt bei eBay reingestellt, falls von den Ladys jemand interesse hat.
Er sieht zwar interessant aus, mal anders, aber er ist mir doch zu Dirtlastig. Da hab ich schon das Giant STP.

...schon weg 
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ani (22. Dezember 2014)

vorher dem Umbau (mein aller erstes Mtb, ein AM-Fully von Rocky in XS, daher siehts auch eher aus wie ein Dirtfully  )




nach dem Umbau, insbesondere beim Umbau auf Singlespeed war ich mir nicht ganz so sicher , ob das auch so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber hat dann doch gepasst.


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2014)

cool, das Rocky gefällt mir!


----------



## Pinkiwinki (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Mädels, das Christkind war lieb zu mir und hat mir eine "fette Barbie" geschenkt.






Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten
@Martina H. Deine Echos machen sich gut auf meiner "fetten Barbie" Dankeschön.
Liebe Grüße Pinkiwinki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Dezember 2014)

... schade, dass sie nicht rosa sind 

Hat es doch endlich geklappt mit dem Karton  - viel Spass damit


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wow damit fällst Du definitiv auf. Dann noch die Pedalen in der Farbe und ggf ein paar weitere Elemente. Passt!!!


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

Mein neues Bike:


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2014)

der Rahmen sieht aber auch nimmer so ganz grade aus (oder ist's eine optische Täuschung?)

@Pinkiwinki
gute Radwahl, das Fatty ist top 
Die Reifenfarbe ist... ähm... auffällig


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

Was macht das Foto im Nicolai-Forum? Account gehackt?


----------



## bikebecker (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Da ist aber Rost auf der Kette.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

Bissl rumgebogen, rumgehämmert, account gehackt, fertsch:


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2014)

ah saubere Arbeit! Das sieht jetzt viel gerader aus 
Schönes N


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ah saubere Arbeit! Das sieht jetzt viel gerader aus
> Schönes N



... wer kann, der kann 

@Pinkiwinki  :

Sind die Reifen eigentlich nachtleuchtend?


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

Jo, und es ist verspielt und trialig und sieht wahrscheinlich bald wieder so aus:


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da ist aber Rost auf der Kette.
> Gruß bikebecker



Deshalb fahr ich es ja auch chainless.


----------



## bikebecker (27. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Deshalb fahr ich es ja auch chainless.


Hallo
Die hängt doch am Sattelrohr, wahrscheinlich um das Rad besser putzen zu können

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

Nee, nee, das ist Bikeschmuck...


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Jo, und es ist verspielt und trialig und sieht wahrscheinlich bald wieder so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345568


Oh man @lucie da habe ich gelich Panik bekommen! Whew.... alles heil, ja!


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

@HiFi XS 

Alles gut.  

Das gefaltete  Mifa-Rad lag uns heute beim Spielen im Weg rum, paßte aber irgendwie ganz gut ins Bild.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Dezember 2014)

Genau - ich hab das erste Bild da nicht gesehen - zuerst habe ich das heile Nicolai gesehen (sehr hubsch übrigens... obwohl ich dir Gold nicht zugetraut hätte). Dann das 'Faltrad' im klein und dachte ... WAS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2014)

Streckenkontrolle (-;









Heute war es ein wenig bockig... 

Endlich mal wieder unterwegs... obwohl es war echt kalt. Mein rechter Zeh ist eingefroren, trotz 2 Paar Socken (-;
Und meine Sattelstütze hat versagt, hoffentlich ist sie nur eingefroren. Das letzte Stück hat nicht mehr gehalten, ist immer abgesackt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Dezember 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Und meine Sattelstütze hat versagt, hoffentlich ist sie nur eingefroren. Das letzte Stück hat nicht mehr gehalten, ist immer abgesackt.



Das Problem hatt ich letzten Winter auch (Hab die LEV). War anscheinend Wasser in die Leitung gekommen und gefroren, sodass der Zug nicht mehr ging.

Dies Jahr wird im Winter kein Wasser genommen. Bisher ging's ganz gut, muss nur ein zwei Sekündchen Warten nach dem Hochfahren, bevor ich mich wieder hinsetz...


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)

hatte ich heute auch an meiner Gravity Dropper.
Gott sei Dank ist das alles schön mechanisch, also Inbus gezückt, Bolzen abgeschraubt, Stütze abgesenkt, Bolzen wieder angeschraubt, fertig. Die wahrscheinlich komplizierteste Art der Sattelabsenkung ever, aber Hauptsache es geht überhaupt irgendwie. Ein Hoch auf die simple Mechanik 
Nachher schraub ich erst mal den Zug ganz ab, und ertränke den Innenzug in Vaseline. Das dürfte das Problem dauerhaft beheben.


----------



## Blossom7207 (4. Januar 2015)

Foto aus dem letzten Urlaub im Vinschgau:
getarntes Copperhead3 und ich.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Februar 2015)

Was'n da los???


----------



## Bettina (8. Februar 2015)

Sieht so aus, als hätten sich die Laufräder davongemacht


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2015)

Warst du das


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2015)

Na klar, wer sonst? Sie kriegt einfach alles klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (9. Februar 2015)

Scheue Würstchen in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (11. Februar 2015)

Das ist mein Baby


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2015)

et voila:


----------



## Promontorium (11. Februar 2015)

Mein Gott, 'ne Frau, die freiwillig ihr Radl mit in die Wohnung nimmt - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2015)

... bin halt was besonderes


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, 'ne Frau, die freiwillig ihr Radl mit in die Wohnung nimmt - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!



Du kennst nur nicht die Richtigen 
Manche bauen sie sogar selbst in der Wohnung auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

Ui, ein sehr leckeres Rädsche. Das würde bei mir auch gut in die Wohnung passen 

PS: ist das ein 650B Rahmen mit 26'' Rädern?


----------



## Blossom7207 (12. Februar 2015)

Wow, sehr schick!

Natürlich sind meine Bikes in der Wohnung.  Sie sind doch noch so jung. Ich kann sie doch nicht alleine draußen lassen.


----------



## Sleyvas (12. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sehr sexy geworden! Der Rahmen hätte ich mir in diesem schwarz-gelb statt dem BFe ja auch zugesagt


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2015)

... das Schwarz/Gelbe ist das AM mit etwas anderer Geometrie und ausserdem 650B - und das wollte ich auf keinen Fall


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> et voila:


 

Sehr sehr schön. Hätte ich selber sehr gern


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Februar 2015)

Schickes Teil ...
Weshalb der Rahmentausch, war die Hornisse defekt ...



scylla schrieb:


> Ui, ein sehr leckeres Rädsche. Das würde bei mir auch gut in die Wohnung passen


... weil der Keller so proppenvoll ist ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2015)

Schön geworden! Da juckt es, die Rahmenbestellung früher zu machen als geplant.
Und in die Wohnung passt sowas übrigens immer.  Meine Racefully durfte auch schon auf dem Sidebord im Wohnzimmer parken, nachdem ich es in der Badewanne ordentlich saubergemacht hatte. Ich fand es ne nette Deko (mein Männe allerdings nicht).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2015)

der Commencal Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut! Ist das selbst aufgebaut oder komplett gekauft?


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2015)

Selbst ist die Frau...


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: ist das ein 650B Rahmen mit 26'' Rädern?



Nein, ist kein 650b - bei Commencal gibt es noch echte 26 Zöller



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Weshalb der Rahmentausch, war die Hornisse defekt



Nein, nicht defekt - wollte was probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ist das selbst aufgebaut oder komplett gekauft?



War ja mal eine Hornisse


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> bei Commencal gibt es noch echte 26 Zöller



die Firma war mir eh schon sympatisch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2015)

und wo bekommt man diesen hübschen Rahmen?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man diesen hübschen Rahmen?



hier:

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Mobile/MBSCCatalog.asp


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> die Firma war mir eh schon sympatisch



Vielleicht kannst du ja mal gucken, ob da was für die ganz kleinen dabei ist 
ich bin da beim kurzen überfliegen der techn.Angaben nicht so durchgestiegen


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja mal gucken, ob da was für die ganz kleinen dabei ist
> ich bin da beim kurzen überfliegen der techn.Angaben nicht so durchgestiegen


 
So isses


----------



## lucie (13. Februar 2015)

Hier braucht man aber eine Lupe


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja mal gucken, ob da was für die ganz kleinen dabei ist
> ich bin da beim kurzen überfliegen der techn.Angaben nicht so durchgestiegen



leider nicht, außer für die ganzganz kleinen (Kinder).
Die Commencal Rahmen gibt's nur bis Größe S mit 400er Sitzrohr, da wird's unter 1,65m Körpergröße knapp, falls das Gerät nicht nur auf der Forstpiste bewegt werden soll.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2015)

...die Hornisse hat ja ein deutlich kürzeres Sitzrohr - beim Proberollen am Mittwoch hat mich das längere des Metas nicht gestört, war aber auch nur eine kurze Runde, na, mal sehen.

Wie scylla schon schrieb: für ganz Kleine ist der Commencal nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schön geworden! Da juckt es, die Rahmenbestellung früher zu machen als geplant.
> Und in die Wohnung passt sowas übrigens immer.  Meine Racefully durfte auch schon auf dem Sidebord im Wohnzimmer parken, nachdem ich es in der Badewanne ordentlich saubergemacht hatte. Ich fand es ne nette Deko (mein Männe allerdings nicht).



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich darf meine Räder auch nicht mit in die Wohnung nehmen. 
Einzige Ausnahme: die CC-Flitze wenn sie auf der Rolle steht.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auf der deutschen Seite beim Download sowas gefunden,
HT is klar aber mit den sonstigen Daten komm ich doch nicht klar


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn es Commencal Fullys in der kleinsten Größe in "S" gibt,
ist das Sitzrohr 400mm, die Überstandshöhe 74,3cm.
Dafür sollte eine Innenbeinlänge von 84,3cm vorhanden sein.

Die Angaben zu Rahmengröße und "passender" Körpergröße
sind - wie bei allen Firmen - kritisch zu betrachten

Geo META TRAIL ESSENTIAL 650B BLACK 2015
http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/2015/geometry/geometry_meta_trail_v4.pdf

Geo META SX 1 26 2014
*http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/2014/geometry/geometry_meta_sx.pdf
*

Was ist da unklar?


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

@4mate
du neigst in Puncto Überstandshöhe manchmal zu leichten Übertreibungen 
Ich hab 82cm Schrittlänge und fühle mich durch mein 405mm Sitzrohr mit klassischer Diamant-Rahmenform nicht sonderlich eingeschränkt im Überstand. Würde es nach deiner Rechnung gehen, müssten die meisten Leute <1,75m XS Rahmen fahren.


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2015)

Plus 10cm ist der allgemein empfohlene Standard.
Das habe nicht ich erfunden sondern kann in den Bibeln
nachgelesen werden 

Das das problematisch ist, ist allgemein bekannt.
Viele sind ja heilfroh wenn sie  Plus 5cm haben.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2015)

Die durchschnittliche Frau in Deutschland ist 165cm groß. In anderen Ländern is der Durschnitt teils erheblich kleiner. Für mich ist klar, dass bei vielen Rahmenbauer bzw Hersteller, durchschnittliche Frauen nicht zum Target User gehören. Da wird auf Männer mit ihrem durchschnittlich knapp 180cm und mehr Geld in der Tasche gezielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (13. Februar 2015)

ja, ja, beim Rennrad werden bis 5 cm, beim Treckingrad 7,5 cm und beim Mountainbike > 10 cm vorgegeben.

Stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage wann ist die Überstandshöhe von nöten.
Im gemäßigtem oder flachen Gelände sitzen wir auf dem Sattel oder stehen auf den Pedalen.
Im holperigen Gelände stehen wir alle auf den waagrecht gestellten Pedalkörpern.
Und wenn es dann rasant nach vorne geht kommen dann andere Dinge auf einen zu als das Oberrohr.

Bei mir ist es auch deutlich weniger als "nötig".
Ich habe von der Geometrie einen nahezu identischen Rahmen wie scylla und bin nahezu gleich groß/klein nur meiner ist in M.
Das sind nochmals knapp vier Zentimeter weniger.
Wie sollte denn dieser "Standard" erreicht werden?
Mit einem Rahmen der ein oder zwei Größen zu klein ist mit allen Folgen oder am besten ist es alle fahren BMX.
Zusätzlich kommen dann auch noch die Federgabeln ins Spiel und damit der damit verbundene rasante Anstieg des Oberrohrs.

Falls man nicht mit einem Körbchen-Rad unterwegs ist wir das mit der Überstandshöhe nix.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Februar 2015)

Ist doch logisch: je mehr Platz desto besser: passiert einer unter 1000 dass das Schambein bricht, denn dann hilft nur noch der Helikopter.
Auch wenns bei Männern schmerzt, die sind einfach besser gepolstert.  Ich bin mal durch einen blöden Abstieg an den Vorbau gekommen, war die nächsten Wochen nicht lustig .. aber ein Bruch ist da noch ne andere Hausnummer. Damit denke ich, dass je mehr Überstandshöhe vorhanden ist, es um so besser ist, was man erst zu schätzen weiß wenn's zu spät ist und man sich weh getan hat.
Leider ist auf Grund der Geo und/oder Dämpferanordnung es nur noch vereinzelt möglich, da was gescheites zu konstruieren. Ein Grund warum ich z.B. an meinem Fatbike das Hängebauchschweinchen liebe, gerade wenn man im tiefen Schnee mal den Fuss absetzt. Meine neueren Fullys oder mein neues hat da auch nur 5cm und irgendwie hoffe ich, dass es nie schief gehen wird.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2015)

Es geht ja natürlich auch _nicht nur_ um den Überstand... viele Männer haben sowieso das Überstands-Problemschen gar nicht und können es nicht wriklich nachvollziehen. Ich will über mein rad stehen können, auch wenn es nur ein Paar cm ist, und meistens kann ich _gerade_ noch über mein Rad stehen.

Ich habe aber natürlich keine durchschnittsgröße.... 10cm  brauch ich trotzdem nicht  Was ich brauche sind etwas längere Beine


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte auch 'mal so eine Situation:
Es wurde unverhofft sehr steil, ich habe keine versenkbare Stütze, links oder rechts fahre ging auch nicht, also musste ich in die Gefahrenzone ... 
...war nicht so heftig die Kollision, aber ich musste mich ja noch irgendwie befreien, sah auch bestimmt sehr komisch aus, hat aber dann auch geklappt ... 

Es war auch gegen diese sogenannten Standards wie die Überstandshöhe, den BMI oder irgendwelche sonstigen pseudowissentschaftlichen Erkenntnisse gerichtet.
Ich wollte keiner der Ladies persönlich zu nahe treten .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2015)

Bei mir zu Hause ist auch was neues eingezogen 

Keine Angst Schutzblech ist nur vorübergehend, nasser Hintern mag ja im Sommer nicht tragisch sein aber im Winter


----------



## laterra (16. Februar 2015)

hat da jemand ein faible für grüne bikes?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> hat da jemand ein faible für grüne bikes?


ich muss doch meinem Namen treu bleiben  und schwarz kann doch jeder


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Februar 2015)

bei mir um die ecke gibts ein Radladen die haben Greendonkey Bikes  kein Spaß


----------



## ar3a85 (19. Februar 2015)

Frisch gebaut für meine bessere Hälfte, mal gucken wie sie reagiert wenn sie gleich Heim kommt


----------



## lucie (19. Februar 2015)

Seh nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. Februar 2015)

Benutzername und Passwort erfragen, dann klappts...

https://login.live.com/login.srf


----------



## ar3a85 (19. Februar 2015)

editiert , sorry fürn toten link


----------



## lucie (19. Februar 2015)

So eins stand vor ein paar Tagen in unserer Küche.


----------



## lucie (19. Februar 2015)

Ach ja, schwarz war es, quasi ein zweieiiges ZwillingsMeta.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2015)

jep 






...und @ar3a85 ? Was hat die Holde gesagt?


----------



## ar3a85 (19. Februar 2015)

@*Martina H.  ... so was in Richtung: *jippy!* *


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2015)

... dann viel Spass damit


----------



## RedWitch82 (21. März 2015)

Gerade heute hier eingetroffen und aufgebaut. Fühlt sich an wie ein Sofa, wenn man drauf sitzt (mein erstes eigenes Fully). Freu mich total.


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2015)

He, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (25. März 2015)

Anbei das Ladybike meiner Frau:
Scott Spark Contessa 29 "S" im Custom Aufbau (weiss und Purple/Pink) -> 1,68 cm Koerpergroesse
LRS (WTB KOM mit Hope Naben un Bremsscheiben)
Reverse Griffe
Carboncage Kettenblattschrauben
Crank Brothers Pedale
Pinke Klingel
Schnellespanner (Noname vom Stadler) aber Purple

=> Bremsenupdate erfolgt nach Schwangerschaft


----------



## mtbbee (25. März 2015)

Beim Scott mit Twinloc irritieren mich immer die vielen Leitungen. Persönlich bevorzuge ich cleane Cockpits. und obs am Spark eine Reverb brauch wage ich fast zu bezweifeln, ist ja kein Genius  - aber kommt natürlich auch auf den Fahreinsatz an.
Auch wnen die Farbe nicht meine ist, was mir gefällt, ist die Proportiion RH/LRS und die Mühe diese farbliche Abstimmung konsequent durchzuziehen  - sehr viel Liebe auch beim Aufbau


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2015)

Auch wenn es nicht meine Farbkombi wäre, es ist schön stimmig.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich der Flaschenhalter bewährt. Hatte den genau einen Tag am Enduro. Die Flasche ist schon am ersten Hubbel auf der Einfahrrunde rausgeflogen. Jetzt ist er zum Kleiderhaken umfunktioniert.


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2015)

Ich hab den Flaschenhalter jetzt das 4.Jahr - hebt 
Die Farbe gefällt mir saugut, was sch.... ist, ist der Knick im Sattelrohr, da ist praktisch keine Sattelabsenkung möglich


----------



## murmel04 (25. März 2015)

Mousoline die doofen Knicke sieht man leider immer mehr, tja 29 zoll halt.
Ein Grund für mich keines zu kaufen, sieht einfach bescheiden aus und ich hätte immer das Gefühl es knickt dort ab


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2015)

Das 26er muss halt durchhalten bis die Zeit wieder rückwärts geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (25. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das 26er muss halt durchhalten bis die Zeit wieder rückwärts geht


So ist es


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. März 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal...Hier ist meines


----------



## RedWitch82 (26. März 2015)

Cool! Was ist das für ein Farbton? Lichtblau?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. März 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Cool! Was ist das für ein Farbton? Lichtblau?



Ja, ist lichtblau matt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. April 2015)

Heute adoptiert: 



Erste Ausfahrt hat Spaß gemacht. Bergauf zwar noch anstrengender als mit dem Stumpi, aber bergab


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. April 2015)

naja für Bergauf ist das Radl ja nicht gedacht  viel spaß damit


----------



## Niner9 (4. April 2015)

Mein Emd9 hat auch keinen Ständer!!!! Das hat man seit den 90er nicht mehr am MTB.


----------



## Principiante (5. April 2015)

Schick, schick, jetzt haben wir ja immer mehr hellblaue Bikes hier...


----------



## FrauLisa (8. April 2015)

Huhu Mädels, hier mein neuer bester Freund. Ich bin so verliebt!! 
Eigentlich ist das Giant Trance 2 LTD schwarz/blau und ich wollte mir nur ein paar pinke Aufkleber drauf machen, aber wie das dann so ist... Wir haben es kurzerhand türkis umlackiert und heute hat es endlich seine pinken Decals bekommen.
Und: Es fährt sich bombe! (ist ja auch noch wichtig  )


----------



## Principiante (9. April 2015)

...und noch eins...





( @FrauLisa : sieht schon aus, als ob es sich gut fährt! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. April 2015)

Mein esel, nur einen hügel von seiner geburtsstätte entfernt


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. April 2015)




----------



## eleo (9. April 2015)

Meins für 2015. Canyon Strive AM 7.0  
Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem neun Sattel  
Bin vorher ein Norco Sight 3 gefahren.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt am WE! Yihaaaa!


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2015)

Achtung Männerinvasion


----------



## Waldkatze (10. April 2015)

*@   Frau Rauscher*

Ein sehr schickes Rad hast du. Ich mag die schlichte Rahmengeometrie vom 301. Bislang habe ich nur die Raw-Version ohne SchnickSchnack (mein persönlicher Favorit)  oder die komplett farblich durchgestylte (da ist mein Hirn reizüberflutet) gesehen.
Deins gefällt mir richtig gut; coole Art der Lackierung.


----------



## Sleyvas (10. April 2015)

Frisch für meine Mum aufgebaut (nur Sattel & Stütze waren auf dem Pic noch von meinem BFe, Griffe wurden noch gegen Speci BG getauscht) und gestern nebst kleiner Fahrtechnikeinweisung und erstem Trailkontakt übergeben. Das nicht enden wollende Grinsen war Gold wert und sie hat sich wacker geschlagen


----------



## Schwimmer (10. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Frisch für meine Mum aufgebaut (nur Sattel & Stütze waren auf dem Pic noch von meinem BFe, Griffe wurden noch gegen Speci BG getauscht) und gestern nebst kleiner Fahrtechnikeinweisung und erstem Trailkontakt übergeben. Das nicht enden wollende Grinsen war Gold wert und sie hat sich wacker geschlagenAnhang anzeigen 376743




Hi Sleyvas,

sehr schickes Bike für Deine Mum .
Das liegt dann in der Familie, die Fahrtechnik und das breite Grinsen auf dem Trail .

Hast Du am HR 26" und am VR 27,5" verbaut?

VG
Schwimmer


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. April 2015)

Räder sind mMn identisch


----------



## Sleyvas (10. April 2015)

Jap, beides 26", auch wenn der Rahmen 27,5" vertragen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (11. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Jap, beides 26", auch wenn der Rahmen 27,5" vertragen hätte.



Bitte, gerne ... 
ohja, ein kleiner Knick in der Optik ...  
... und scaled sizing iss mir im Kopf herumgespukt ... 

VG
Schwimmer


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2015)

... hier mal wieder das Mega - mit neuem Lev Hebel und Gabel Downgrade


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2015)

schick, schick!!


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (14. April 2015)

Am Sonntag in der Wildnis


----------



## Principiante (14. April 2015)

Das Bild sieht super aus! Wie ein Werbefoto!!


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (15. April 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Das Bild sieht super aus! Wie ein Werbefoto!!



Ohh, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hier:
> 
> http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Mobile/MBSCCatalog.asp




Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike? Ich habe noch so viele Teile im Keller liegen, da bekomm ich fast eines aufgebaut, und grüble gerade ob der was wäre


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2015)

Darf ich vorstellen: mein Dude


----------



## pedax (8. Juni 2015)

Heißt zwar Ladies Only hier aber das Bike von barbarissima sieht echt geil aus - tolles Bike


----------



## Pfefferminza (9. Juni 2015)

Schick!!!


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bike? Ich habe noch so viele Teile im Keller liegen, da bekomm ich fast eines aufgebaut, und grüble gerade ob der was wäre



Bis auf 2 Kleinigkeiten: Ja

Zum Einen ist es Bocksteif - rumpelt ganz ordentlich, jedenfalls mehr als bei der Hornisse. Zum Anderen habe ich noch Probleme mit der Schaltung (1 x 10). Beim gleichen Setup funktionierte die Hornisse einwandfrei, beim Meta habe ich beim Rückwärtstreten Kettenabwürfe - muss da noch mit der Kettenlinie rumspielen. Weiss nicht, woran das liegt 

Sonst ein tolls Bike - macht Spass ( und ist ein der wenigen 26er, die man neu noch bekommt)



pedax schrieb:


> Heißt zwar Ladies Only hier aber das Bike von barbarissima sieht echt geil aus - tolles Bike



Dürfen Frauen keine tollen Bikes haben? 

@barbarissima  :

Glückwunsch, wurde ja Zeit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juni 2015)

oooooh! ein Dude! In das bin ich ja auch ganz verschossen 

@Martina H. : Danke!


----------



## pedax (9. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Dürfen Frauen keine tollen Bikes haben?


Doch natürlich dürfen sie das  wollte eigentlich sagen: obwohl das hier Ladies only ist gefällt mir das Bike so gut, dass ich als Mann auch was dazuschreiben muss  aber gestern Abend wars schon spät


----------



## Concardora (22. Juni 2015)

Tada , meine neue Liebe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

blau blau blau blüüüüht... 

Hier mal wieder mein liebster Willi  der gestern mit mir die Trails gerockt hat, das war super!


----------



## Melocross (23. Juni 2015)

Mein geliebtes Canyon ES6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. August 2015)

Mein neues Hardtail


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2015)

... das Alte Neue - oder ist es das Neue Alte???


----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2015)

Sehr knuffig


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2015)

The craziest little Fun Fatty the World have ever seen  - oder so ähnlich


----------



## lucie (8. August 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Alte Neue - oder ist es das Neue Alte???




Fettes Ding!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. August 2015)

niedlich 


Mein Esel hat heute ein Update bekommen: Eine 659B Pike! Größeres Vorderrad folgt noch demnächst. Somit ist eine Gabel übrig  und die kommt in den neuen kleinen schwarz-pinken


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2015)

... ist im Moment wahrscheinlich die Perspektive, sieht aber so aus, als ob hinten schon ein grösseres Rad drin ist - sozusagen scale sizing umgekehrt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. August 2015)

kann sein dass das Weitwinkel da nen Streich spielt


----------



## KarinS (12. August 2015)

Fra


Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> niedlich
> 
> 
> Mein Esel hat heute ein Update bekommen: Eine 659B Pike! Größeres Vorderrad folgt noch demnächst. Somit ist eine Gabel übrig  und die kommt in den neuen kleinen schwarz-pinken


 

gibt's schon einen ersten Fahrbericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2015)

nein, zu viel Arbeit diese Woche...


----------



## subu88 (20. August 2015)




----------



## Lorena28 (25. August 2015)

Mein Trek Ticket


----------



## Waldkatze (3. September 2015)

Dies ist mein "Schätzchen". Nach einigen Umbauten bin ich nun richtig glücklich damit. Die Fox wurde gegen eine Sektor getauscht, meine Reverb will ich nie wieder missen und es gab nen Satz bessere Laufräder.
Ach ja, von den Clikkies habe ich mich auch verabschiedet. Und dank guten Zuredens sogar für lila Pedalen entschieden. An und für sich mag ich keinen Schnickschnack, sondern alles lieber möglichst schlicht. Aber ich erfreue mich jedes Mal an den geilen Pedalen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2015)

Den alten Steppenwolfrahmen rausgekramt, ein paar Teile der Wildsau drangeschraubt, ein paar neue Teile und die mir zugelaufene Titangabel, fertig ist die "kleine Garnitur", also Arbeits-, Schmuddelwetter-, Körbchen-, Ich-müsste-dringend-Fahrtechnik-üben-Rad.

Jungfernfahrt:



S1 geht, habe ich vor Ort ausprobiert, halt gemütlich. S2 müsste auch gehen, aber nur mit abgesenktem Sattel. Hab ich aber nicht probiert, war gesundheitlich definitiv noch nicht drin.

Preisfrage an die, welche nicht in der Gruppe mitlesen: wo ist das?


----------



## Rennschnegge (19. September 2015)

Da isses...ob es jemals wieder so schön sauber ist ???....In Dornen und Brennesseln lagen wir heute schon ....
Aber goooooiiiiiiil war´s *freu* !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. September 2015)

zwar nich das typische Mädelsbike, aber macht echt Spaß....der vollständigkeithalber darf sich hier ja auch meins noch dazugesellen ... Hoffs bald wieder artgerecht bewegen zu können.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2015)

Was sind denn "typische Mädelsbikes"?


----------



## wildbiker (19. September 2015)

Geometrie, Farbe, rahmenform z.B.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## lucie (20. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Geometrie, Farbe, rahmenform z.B.
> 
> gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)



Ah ja. Und welche Geo und Rahmenformen fahren Mädels sonst so?


----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2015)

wahrscheinlich meint sie sowas


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. September 2015)

Uih! Sogar mit Sicherung gegen Lenkerumdrehungen. Damit ich mein Rad nicht wieder mit Bremsen nach hinten schiebe - das brauch ich!


----------



## bikebecker (20. September 2015)

Hallo

Mädchenrad von @Pinkiwinki





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Sleyvas (20. Oktober 2015)

Aktueller Stand - jetzt testweise aufgeblasen als Trailstaubsauger mit 160mm/160mm. Im Winter bekommt es wohl 1x11 spendiert. Bin schon gespannt, ob das passt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2015)

ich vermisse nichts mit 1x11


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2015)

DAS höre ich gern. Ob ich ein 28er oder 30er Blatt vorn brauche, wird sich noch zeigen. Im Endeffekt ist's im Steilen ab Tempo unter Schrittgeschwindigkeit sowieso egal, ob ich noch treten kann oder nicht. Da ist Laufen dann eh flotter  außerdem mach ich 10 Kreuze, wenn das hässliche Umwerfergerödel wegfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2015)

ich bin vom 30er auf ein 28er umgestiegen, das ist super!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren das Red Bull. Habe es gerade komplett neu aufgebaut







Der Alurahmen ist nicht lackiert sondern eloxiert.


----------



## Ruhrblick (1. November 2015)

Hi Mädels, bei mir hat seit gestern "Frollein" Stache Einzug gehalten:



 

Ist vor allem als Bike fürs Winterhalbjahr gedacht, daher hab ich mich für ein 29+ entschieden. Geht aber gut ab trotz der dicken Schlappen und ist einfach super spaßig zu fahren. Der Winter kann kommen......nur nicht so bald, bitte...


----------



## mountymaus (4. November 2015)

So, meine neue Alpenmaschine ist nun auch fertig...
Es werden noch Veränderungen folgen...
Die Griffe sind aus gesundheitlichen Gründen drauf. Ich bitte um Nachsicht.
Der erste Ausflug, ein Nightride, war einfach klasse. Auf den durch die Harvester durchwühlten Wege hat sich das Bike richtig wohl gefühlt und jede Menge Schlamm aufgesammelt...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

ganz frisch und noch mit eingen Macken, aber soweit fahrtüchtig für einen ersten morgigen Test


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2015)

... einige Macken?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

die Bremsleitungen sind noch viel zu lang, das große Kettenblatt eiert (wie mein Liebster DAS geschafft hat, trotz bashguard, ist mir schleierhaft), die Leitung der Sattelstütze (gebraucht gekauft) ist ein bisschen zu kurz, die Gabel muss sicherlich noch auf 150 getravelt werden, die hat jetzt noch 150... Ne Kettenführung wollte ich noch dranbauen, aber ich finde sie gerade nicht im Keller 

Ein 1x11 Antrieb hätte mir jetzt noch besser gefallen, aber das Bike ist ja "Resteverwertung" und sollte eher lowbudget sein  Außerdem können so wenigstens ein paar Teile von seinem geliebten 601 weiter auf den Trails unterwegs sein...  

Überrascht war ich jetzt vom Gewicht: 13,3kg, da hatte ich doch erwartet dass es zumindest nicht schwerer ist als mein Liteville mit 12,3 

Aber bestimmt wird es viel leichter, wenn ich die Leitungen gekürzt habe!


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> die Gabel muss sicherlich noch auf 150 getravelt werden, die hat jetzt noch 150



???



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ein 1x11 Antrieb hätte mir jetzt noch besser gefallen,



1X10 geht auch - und ist deutlich günstiger 

Was hast Du denn da für ein "Riesen"kettenblatt??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

äh, 160 meinte ich 

Das bleibt jetzt erst mal so mit dem Antrieb. Das Kettenblatt ist ein 36er, so groß ist das doch gar nicht, der bashguard ist etwas wuchtig


Morgen mach ich nochmal bessere Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2015)

Gefällt.  

36er Kettenblett? Wo soll denn das gute Stück zum Einsatz kommen? Na probier's erst einmal aus. Gehe aber davon aus, dass es schnell runterfliegen wird.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab diesen Antrieb vom Radl meines Liebsten übrig...
Zusammen mit der Kassette müsste es eigentlich passen.

Habe sonst aber noch ein anderes Set im Keller und kann das noch tauschen... das große Kettenblatt ist nicht so wichtig, aufs Kleine kommts an


----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2015)

Dann gebe ich auch noch eins zum Besten...


----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Antrieb vom Radl meines Liebsten übrig...
> Zusammen mit der Kassette müsste es eigentlich passen.
> 
> Habe sonst aber noch ein anderes Set im Keller und kann das noch tauschen... das große Kettenblatt ist nicht so wichtig, aufs Kleine kommts an



 
Wenn Du damit längere Anstiege fahren willst, wird Dir die Übersetzungsbandbreite Deines Antriebes immerhin ordentlich Muskeln bescheren. In der Ebene würdest Du mich mit meinen 26/36 natürlich voll abziehen. ​


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

Der Antrieb entspricht bergauf (da spreche ich vom kleinsten Gang) fast exakt der Übersetzung die ich mit dem Enduro fahre...  ich werde die Berge schon hochkommen, vermutlich pack ich aber hinten ne größere Kassette drauf (ich hab vorhin eine gefunden von der ich nicht mehr wusste dass ich sie habe  ), das große Kettenblatt muss eh runter, weil es ja eiert  Das kleine ist ein 22er und passt ganz gut 


aber eigentlich wollte ich hier nur mein neues Radl vorstellen und nicht über den Antrieb diskutieren ...

.


----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Der Antrieb entspricht bergauf (da spreche ich vom kleinsten Gang) fast exakt der Übersetzung die ich mit dem Enduro fahre...  ich werde die Berge schon hochkommen, vermutlich pack ich aber hinten ne größere Kassette drauf (ich hab vorhin eine gefunden von der ich nicht mehr wusste dass ich sie habe  ), das große Kettenblatt muss eh runter, weil es ja eiert  Das kleine ist ein 22er und passt ganz gut
> 
> 
> aber eigentlich wollte ich hier nur mein neues Radl vorstellen und nicht über den Antrieb diskutieren ...
> ...



Es ist alles so schwarz, habe den Umwerfer nicht gesehen.  Bin dann natürlich von 1x10 ausgegangen. Na dann ist ja allet jut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2015)

Ja dafür dass ich schwarz eigentlich doof finde ist es ziemlich schwarz 8)



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2015)

Berichte mal, wie es Dir gefällt - bin gespannt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Dezember 2015)

heute gleich mal nen recht knackig-flowigen Trail gefahren! OOOOOH ich hatte Schiss! Gleich die erste Tour mit der großen Gruppe, und schwierigem Trail. Aber...
WOW! Ich bin völlig überrascht wie gut das Meta geht! Ich bin Stellen gefahren, die ich beim Hochtragen als für-mich-unfahrbar eingeschätzt hatte. Das Meta taugt mir wirklich sehr gut, die Geo ist super und passt wie angegossen, es fühlt sich sogar mit der 160er Pike gar nicht verkehrt an! (Bergauf neigt aber zum Steigen vorn) Es ist super wendig und spitzkehrfreudig, versetzen hat auch geklappt ... Ich bin total happy und zur Belohnung darf es heute im Wohnzimmer parken


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2015)

na denn


----------



## Fettpresse (14. Dezember 2015)

@Frau Ruscher
was ist den das für ein Avator Bild mit der Krähe, ist die so nah rangekommen?
Gezähmtes Tier?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Dezember 2015)

gezähmt nicht, aber menschengewöhnt und frech


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute das gute Wetter genutzt und endlich soweit fertig geworden. Mein erstes mit viel Hilfe (von @lucie durch technische Beratung und @scratch_a durch schrauben) selbst gebautes Bike 

Getestet wird's dann in den Ferien ausgiebig. Das erste Proberollern übern Bordstein hat mich jedenfalls dran erinnert, dass Hardtail fahren nicht gemütliches im-Sattel-Sitzenbleiben bedeutet


----------



## lucie (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich auch 
Sattelstütze kommt noch ne andere dran, Pedale und Laufräder sind erstmal "Leihgaben" vom Freerider.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal anderer Blickwinkel


 - hochladen ins Album klappt grad irgendwie nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liebesmaus (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi Mädels,

hier mal meine Diva (Canyon Spectral AL) mit Spezialumbau...

Sie fährt nun einfach genial mit der Lefty.

Schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch an alle.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2015)

@WarriorPrincess 

Und? Hat's schrauben Spass gemacht? Schon probegefahren?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Dezember 2015)

Schrauben hat Spaß gemacht, aber auch Nerven gekostet, obwohl Andy ganz viel geholfen hat (ich könnt ja was falsch machen )
Probefahrt kommt noch, vor den Ferien hat man immer so viel zu tun 
Bin nur ne Runde auf der Straße probegerollt und die Bordsteinkante hat mich schonmal wieder dran erinnert, dass HT was anderes als Fully ist  
Aber Wetter soll ja genial bleiben, passend für die Ferien ...


----------



## MissesDee (23. Dezember 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch: je mehr Platz desto besser: passiert einer unter 1000 dass das Schambein bricht, denn dann hilft nur noch der Helikopter.
> Ich bin mal durch einen blöden Abstieg an den Vorbau gekommen, war die nächsten Wochen nicht lustig .. aber ein Bruch ist da noch ne andere Hausnummer. Damit denke ich, dass je mehr Überstandshöhe vorhanden ist, es um so besser ist, was man erst zu schätzen weiß wenn's zu spät ist und man sich weh getan hat.



Nach VORNE absteigen ? besser nicht ! 
Wenn Du beim Absteigen gegen den VORBAU fällst, hilft Dir die größte Überstandshöhe leider auch nix ...


----------



## Mausoline (23. Dezember 2015)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> hier mal meine Diva (Canyon Spectral AL) mit Spezialumbau...
> 
> ...




Bist du wieder umgestiegen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Dezember 2015)

Update nach der Jungfernfahrt:
Einige Kleinigkeiten müssen noch eingestellt werden (Bremshebelweite etc)
es braucht einen Namen, damit ich es bergauf anfeuern kann, 
es kriegt ganz schnell ne gescheite Sattelstütze
und das wichtigste:
ich muss ganz schnell Fahrrad-Fahren lernen 

Verdammt anstregngend aber ich glaub, wir werden ganz gute Freunde.
Aber der Umstieg vom Stumpi-Sofa aufs HT ist krass


----------



## Liebesmaus (24. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bist du wieder umgestiegen



Umgestiegen zur antriebslosen Bikerin...Never ever...

Ist halt mal etwas anderes und ein normales Rad ist halt doch leichter, wenn man in Gegenden fährt wo das Rad viel getragen werden muss.
Die Diva hatte ich ja schon die ganze Zeit nur mit normalem Vorderradhalter...


----------



## Liebesmaus (24. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess
> 
> Und? Hat's schrauben Spass gemacht? Schon probegefahren?



Habe Schrauben lassen...Probefahrt kommt am Wochenende...ich werde berichten....


----------



## MissesDee (26. Dezember 2015)

My Bike 

Müsing PETROL 7, RS Pike 160, Reverb, Shimano XT Antrieb und Bremsen, .... und ganz wichtig: in melonengelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (26. Dezember 2015)

MissesDee schrieb:


> My Bike Anhang anzeigen 447395Müsing PETROL 7, RS Pike 160, Reverb, Shimano XT Antrieb und Bremsen, .... und ganz wichtig: in melonengelb



... und ganz wichtig: immer wieder sehr geil   ...


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein Liteville war auch eine ziemliche Dauerbaustelle, aber nachdem ich jetzt das neue Setting ausgiebig getestet habe, kann ich jetzt sagen habe fertig.

Die erste Baustelle war die Bremse, es ist zwar nich forumskomform, aber ich fand die XTR Trail Bremse nicht so pralle. Auf Empfehlung meines Händlers habe ich jetzt eine Formula RO. Quietscht nicht, bremst gut, optisch schöner, finde sie auch besser zum entlüften. Mir taugt sie um einiges mehr.

Dann habe ich noch ewig am Antrieb rum gemacht, 3x10 und 2x10. Da lief es vorne mit dem umwerfer nicht rund, kurz 1x11 getestet, da finde ich den Kettenschräglauf furchtbar und ein wenig Bandbreite hat mir auch gefehlt

Jetzt fahre ich die XTR 2x11, vorne 28/38 größere Kettenblätter gehen nicht und hinten eine Sram rennradkassette mit 11-36. Die muß ich auf der Drehmaschine ein wenig modifizieren, das es passt.

Das ist jetzt die passende Übersetzung für mich, komm überall hoch und auf Transferstrecke schnell genug voran.

Der Sidewing Umwerfer von Shimano ist eine super Sache, das ist echt kein Vergleich zu älteren MTB Umwerfern, ein Klick und das Kettenblatt ist gewechselt. Eigentlich bin ich ja keine so große Shimanofreundin, aber mir gefällt der Weg von Shimano nicht dem 1xXX Trend nach zu geben sondern Ingenieursleistung in die Verbesserung des Front Derailleurs zu stecken.



 

Heute bei der Ausfahrt ist mir noch was peinliches passiert, ich habe in ein Geländer eingehakt, Rad ist nix passiert aber die Fingerkuppe meines linken Mittelfingers hat jetzt ein Farbton blau-violett und pocht ganz schön. Leider muß ich über den Jahreswechsel durch arbeiten.


----------



## Bettina (27. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> aber die Fingerkuppe...


Autsch gute Besserung 
Was findest du an der Oro besser als an der XTR? Nur das Entlüften?


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Dezember 2015)

Sie quietscht nicht wie die XTR, bremst sehr gut, am besten gefällt mir das sie so unauffällig ist, einfach da und funktioniert.


----------



## mtbbee (27. Dezember 2015)

Quietschende XTRs verstehe ich nicht. Habe an den Rädern die mir in letzter Zeit in die Finger gekommen sind 7 XTR's und 2 Xt verbaut, XTR  985, 988, 9000 und nicht eine einzige quietscht, verwendet wurden Bremsscheiben RT 86 und Magura Storm Sl, Bremsbacken diverse Shimano von icetec, ga01, ga03 .... entlüftet werden kann im Wohnzimmer.
Dann sind noch zwei Formula R1 im Einsatz, entlüften geht ebenso einfach, jedoch nicht mehr im Wohnzimmer da Dot. Dot zieht Wasser, Flüssigkeit sollte 1 bis 2 Mal im Jahr gewechselt werden bzw selbst nach einem Urlaub vielen Höhenmeter in der Wärme. 

Übersetzungen sind relativ und natürlich abhängig von Kraft, Kondition und vor Allem Gelände ... mit 28 vorne und hinten 36 kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr entspannt Berghochfahren, zumindestens dauerhaft. Geht nur mit 28 am 26" bei 42 hinten bzw. 26 am 650b und 42 hinten ... das 10er Ritzel nutze ich kaum, da ich in diesem Jahr selten in Verlegenheit kam ebene Forstwege zu fahren.
Ist wie mit der Sattelstellung, mache stark geneigt, manche gerade 

Gute Besserung für die Fingerkuppe, mit dem Mechaniker Job nicht lustig


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Dezember 2015)

Zur Übersetzung sollte ich noch anmerken, ich fahre ein 24" Hinterrad. Da muss wirklich erst mal mit dem Ritzelrechner nach rechnen. Ich habe da auch nicht gleich fran gedacht und konnte nach der Jungfernfahrt gleich die erste Kassette tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Dezember 2015)

Heute mal neue Gabel eingebaut  
Das weiß steht der Dame richtig gut, vorher War eine schwarze Fox verbaut.

Bin mal gespannt ob sie hält was sie verspricht , zum testen War es leider schon zu spät 







Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Weiß sieht gut aus, aber den Bremszug vorne an der Gabel bitte auf die Innenseite verlegen, da ist er geschützter.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das Weiß sieht gut aus, aber den Bremszug vorne an der Gabel bitte auf die Innenseite verlegen, da ist er geschützter.


Vielen dank für den Tipp! 

Ist bei der Begeisterung beim Einbau übersehen worden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2015)

.. na, da  bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Januar 2016)

hier mal ein echts Kitsch-Sonnenuntergang-Foto vom Enduro 

Ich fahre es jetzt übrigens schon seit 4 Jahren und bin es überhaupt nicht leid!


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier mal ein echts Kitsch-Sonnenuntergang-Foto vom Enduro
> 
> Ich fahre es jetzt übrigens schon seit 4 Jahren und bin es überhaupt nicht leid!



nö, finde ich jetzt nicht sooo kitschig ...    
... sehr schöner Bildaufbau ...


----------



## black soul (12. Januar 2016)

finale ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2016)

Ja


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Rennschnegge (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Mtb hat Zuwachs bekommen .... einen Cyclocrosser...Jippiii, macht das eine Fetzengaudi


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Januar 2016)

Sieht Super aus  gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2016)

@Aninaj 

Erster


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

warte, jetzt komm ich grad wieder nicht mehr mit. Euer Fuhrpark verwirrt mich 
Hattest du nicht erst kürzlich ein Meta aufgebaut? Musste das jetzt schon wieder gehen, oder ist das 456 zusätzlich?


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> warte, jetzt komm ich grad wieder nicht mehr mit. Euer Fuhrpark verwirrt mich



Na, dass ich dass mal geschafft habe  : D



scylla schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht erst kürzlich ein Meta aufgebaut?



Jep - ist aber schon eine Weile her 



scylla schrieb:


> Musste das jetzt schon wieder gehen, oder ist das 456 zusätzlich?



Auch Ja - Meta ist wieder weg (bin irgendwie mit dem guten Stück nicht richtig warm geworden und wollte wieder auf meine Hornisse).

Das 456Evo ist mein erstes "Stahlexperiment" - hatte ich schon lange vor, jetzt hat es halt gepasst


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

also die Hornisse gibt es noch? Hatte gedacht, die hättest du für das Meta geopfert.

hmm, so lange kommt mir das gar nicht vor mit dem Meta. Allerhöchstens ein Jahr, oder?
Was hat dich denn daran gestört, wenn ich neugierig sein darf?


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> also die Hornisse gibt es noch? Hatte gedacht, die hättest du für das Meta geopfert



Die Hornisse gibt es noch - die bleibt auch! Nur muss ich sie ab und zu mal "schlafen" legen, wenn ich was Neues ausprobieren möchte - sprich die Teile brauche, wie bei dem Meta und jetzt beim On One...



scylla schrieb:


> Was hat dich denn daran gestört, wenn ich neugierig sein darf?



Darfst Du  Leider kann ich das so genau gar nicht sagen. Das Meta hat mir auch Spass gemacht, nur bin ich nie richtig "warm" mit ihm geworden. Irgendwas war immer: mal war das Sitzrohr zu lang, mal das Oberrohr zu kurz, mal war es mir zu "bockig", usw. War ein Experiment wegen des steileren Sitzwinkels - der war auch Klasse, nur der Rest irgendwie nicht.

Jetzt ist jemand anderes damit glücklich (hoffe ich zumindest  ) und nun wird mal Stahl ausprobiert - was ich schon lange wollte (mal sehen, ob das wirklich merkbar komfortabler ist). 

Schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> warte, jetzt komm ich grad wieder nicht mehr mit. Euer Fuhrpark verwirrt mich
> Hattest du nicht erst kürzlich ein Meta aufgebaut? Musste das jetzt schon wieder gehen, oder ist das 456 zusätzlich?



Ups, bei Dir musste man ja auch schon das eine oder andere Mal die Orientierung suchen ... 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Na, dass ich dass mal geschafft habe  : D
> 
> 
> Jep - ist aber schon eine Weile her
> ...



Schickes Teil ... 
Den gibt's als 26 und 27,5 Zoller?

Stahl ist einfach voll Bombe ...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Den gibt's als 26 und 27,5 Zoller?



Nein, das ist der 456 Evo 2, ein reiner 26 Zöller... - ich besteh auf 26 Zoll. Der 45650b ist Mischmasch - nicht mein Ding


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der 456 Evo 2, ein reiner 26 Zöller... - ich besteh auf 26 Zoll. Der 45650b ist Mischmasch - nicht mein Ding



ja, das ist mir nicht entgangen ...


----------



## HerrRossi46 (20. Januar 2016)

So mein Bike

 ..... nach Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ups, bei Dir musste man ja auch schon das eine oder andere Mal die Orientierung suchen ...



also in meinem eigenen Fuhrpark kenn ich mich schon aus. Muss ja nur in den Keller gehen, wenn ich mal bei was nichtmehr durchblicke 

@Martina H. 
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie dir das 456 dann taugt. Vom Geometriekonzept her jedenfalls schon mal näher an der Hornisse als am Meta.
Und Stahl ist eh ein schönes Material für ein Hardtail


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....
> Darfst Du  Leider kann ich das so genau gar nicht sagen. Das Meta hat mir auch Spass gemacht, nur bin ich nie richtig "warm" mit ihm geworden. Irgendwas war immer: mal war das Sitzrohr zu lang, mal das Oberrohr zu kurz, mal war es mir zu "bockig", usw. War ein Experiment wegen des steileren Sitzwinkels - der war auch Klasse, nur der Rest irgendwie nicht.
> 
> *Jetzt ist jemand anderes damit glücklich (hoffe ich zumindest  ) *und nun wird mal Stahl ausprobiert - was ich schon lange wollte (mal sehen, ob das wirklich merkbar komfortabler ist).
> ...



Konnte es leider bisher erst 2x fahren, aber da hat es mich sehr überzeugt!


----------



## Aninaj (21. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> 
> Erster
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 455036



Und wo ist jetzt die Foto-Love-Storie vom Aufbau?


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)

Tja, das ......


hmmmh, ja,.....


... war so:

Da wollte mich jemand überraschen, hat sich beeilt und als ich von der Arbeit kam war es schon fertig


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

musst du dann wohl beim nächsten Projekt nachholen... in spätestens einem halben Jahr


----------



## lucie (22. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, das ......
> 
> 
> hmmmh, ja,.....
> ...




Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, das ......
> 
> 
> hmmmh, ja,.....
> ...



Joa, so kann man des auch machen 

Schaut gut aus, aber die RahmenDecals sind ganz andere als bei mir. Hast du den Rahmen schon länger oder sind die Decals Farbenspezfisch auch noch anders?


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)

Nee, ist das aktuelle Modell - so wie Deiner, nur in der Limited Edition - guckst Du On One Seite.

Witzigerweise hatte ich nur ein paar Stunden vor Dir bestellt.... 

Mal kurze Fragen: 

Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr an Deinem und wieviel Kabelführungen hast Du vor dem Sitzrohr ( bei meinem sind die ersten Beiden  2 und 2, vor dem Sitzrohr sind es nur 2 und 1  - eine "vergessen" )? Und wie sieht bei Deinem der Hinterbau aus (so wie auf den Fotos auf der Webseite)?


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Konnte es leider bisher erst 2x fahren, aber da hat es mich sehr überzeugt!



Hardtails machen eben einfach Spass  - wenn es die "Richtigen" sind....



scylla schrieb:


> musst du dann wohl beim nächsten Projekt nachholen... in spätestens einem halben Jahr



Man wird sehen  - solange ich nicht grossartig investieren muss und meine Teile einfach umschrauben kann, macht es einfach Spass immer mal wieder was auszuprobieren. Du hast ja auch so einiges probiert, bis Du bei "Deinen" Bikes angekommen bist


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch so einiges probiert, bis Du bei "Deinen" Bikes angekommen bist



jap, zumindest in sachen hardtail muss ich nix mehr probieren. da bin ich auch gar nicht so unglücklich drüber. irgendwie find ich macht es mehr spaß, wenn man den fehler definitiv nicht am rad suchen kann.
wirst schon sehen, dass das auch nett sein kann, wenn du auch mal bei deinem rad "ankommst". vielleicht ist es ja das kleine gelbe da oben? für den spaß am ausprobieren gibt's ja dann immer noch genügend andere radgattungen


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nee, ist das aktuelle Modell - so wie Deiner, nur in der Limited Edition - guckst Du On One Seite.



Ah... das hatte ich gar ned so genau beachtet, da ich das Gelb ned so dolle fand  Außerdem steht hier schon ein knallgelbes Radl rum, das wäre ja dann auch langweilig geworden 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Mal kurze Fragen:
> 
> Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr an Deinem und wieviel Kabelführungen hast Du vor dem Sitzrohr ( bei meinem sind die ersten Beiden  2 und 2, vor dem Sitzrohr sind es nur 2 und 1  - eine "vergessen" )? Und wie sieht bei Deinem der Hinterbau aus (so wie auf den Fotos auf der Webseite)?



Also Steuerrohr mißt 10,5 cm und ist damit 1,5 cm länger als angegeben  - is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Wie fies...

Zu der Kabelführung, habe auch 2&2 vorn und mitte, hinten aber nur noch 2&1 (links fehlt die äußerste Kabelführung).

Und zum Hinterbau - nö, schaut ned aus wie auf den Produktbildern... Hab nen kleinen Stummel und dann "gerundete" Sitzstrebe - schaut von oben aus wie ein U, wie bei dir auch. Hab auch keine Gepäckträgerösen.

Sage mal, was haben die uns da verkauft?


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sage mal, was haben die uns da verkauft?



Na, einen tollen kleinen Hardtailrahmen - völlig Old School in 26 Zoll, also eigentlich unfahrbar 

Bei mir sieht es genauso aus - im grossen und ganzen nicht so tragisch. Mit hatte nur der ander Hinterbau ganz gut gefallen - war mal was anderes - naja....

Nur das mit dem Steuerrohr könnte fatal werden - mein Gabelschaft ist GottseiDank lang genug und ob die Front damit zu hoch wird? Man wird sehen - Probefahrt steht ja noch aus


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also Steuerrohr mißt 10,5 cm und ist damit 1,5 cm länger als angegeben  - is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Wie fies...



Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz hat 28mm Stack Höhe. 
105mm +28mm -> 133mm
Gabelschaft 173mm

Damit bleiben knapp 43-44mm für die Bauhöhe des Vorbaus (ein wenig muss er ja oben über den Gabelschaft überstehen). 
Das geht grad so noch, wird aber knirsch.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz hat 28mm Stack Höhe.
> 105mm +28mm -> 133mm
> Gabelschaft 173mm
> 
> ...



Hmm... leider hab ich aber nicht den CaneCreek bestellt, sondern einen FSA (der deutlich günstiger war) und der baut leider noch etwas höher 

Damit bleiben rechnerisch 37 mm. Da aber mein Vorbau auch nur 40 hat (hab noch einen mit 38) , sollte das grad noch so passen... Aber irgendwie ist das ja schon bissle mies. Mal schauen. Sollte das doch zu knirsch werden, muss ein etwas schmalerer Steuersatz her. Kommt doch noch nen Lizard an mein Radl


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> also in meinem eigenen Fuhrpark kenn ich mich schon aus. Muss ja nur in den Keller gehen, wenn ich mal bei was nichtmehr durchblicke
> 
> @Martina H.
> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie dir das 456 dann taugt. Vom Geometriekonzept her jedenfalls schon mal näher an der Hornisse als am Meta.
> Und Stahl ist eh ein schönes Material für ein Hardtail



... ja, da bist Du wohl die einzige, die da noch durchsteigt ... 
Dass Stahl ein super Material für ein Hardtail ist, kann ich bestätigen ...  
... aber was gibt's bitte denn da noch außer Stahlhardtails ...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> 
> Erster
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 455036



Das ist doch eine ältere KS Lev?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)

Ja - und?


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Januar 2016)

Danke, ich wollte mich nur vergewissern


----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2016)

Hab mal wieder ein wenig hin und her geschraubt. Das Ergebnis: ein Rad mit tiefem Einstieg  - ist das 14" On One 456 650b mit 26" Laufrädern. Der Tretlagerbereich ist erstaunlicher Weise nur 5mm tiefer als bei der 26" Ausführung. Gewicht: 11,56 kg mit Quietschi . Ansonsten gleiche Maße wie das 26" ! nur Tapered - schaut ggf durch den schwarzen Farbton nur anders von der Geo aus, doch beide Räder nebeneinander sind bis auch die 5mm gleich.
Testfahrt heute in der Früh: lässt sich an recht steilen Stellen gut Berghoch fahren und abwärts Treppen sowieso. Weiteres steht noch aus. Wenns bei der Gabel bleibt, wird oben gekürzt.


----------



## murmel04 (28. Januar 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich was du im Keller gemacht hast


----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was du im Keller gemacht hast



nicht nur das  .... bin die ganze Woche schon Kellerkind ... heute und morgen ebenfalls .... es entschwindet ne Menge, wenig neues wird geformt ... - sonst hätte ich ja zu viel Zeit Abends und müßte ein Buch oder sowas lesen


----------



## Bettina (28. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ein Rad mit tiefem Einstieg


sieht sehr altersgerecht aus!


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Der Tretlagerbereich ist erstaunlicher Weise nur 5mm tiefer als bei der 26" Ausführung



 Laut On-One sollte das 26'' 456 -11mm BB-Drop haben, und das 650B 456 -28mm BB-Drop.
Schreiben die bei ihren Geometrie-Angaben eigentlich nur Mist?
Erst ist die Steuerrohrlänge falsch angegeben, dann noch die Tretlagerabsenkung.
Vielleicht sollten die als einzige Angaben machen: lassen Sie sich überraschen


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2016)

45650b mit 150 mm - 456Evo mit 130mm?


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 45650b mit 150 mm - 456Evo mit 130mm?



ok, das würd's dann erklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2016)

456 650b mit 150er Gabel



scylla schrieb:


> Schreiben die bei ihren Geometrie-Angaben eigentlich nur Mist?



ja, sieht so aus, sind eben Engländer ... ist beim Landy ebenfalls so: die Spaltmaße sind so groß, dass das was oben reinfließt auch unten wieder rauskommt.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2016)

... und da haben wir die 5mm 

Der Rest der Geo sollte sich dann (wegen der 2 cm Federweg) auch entsprechend ändern - sprich rund ein Grad flacher...

Ob man das beim Nebeneinanderstellen sieht?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn man die Rahmendaten des Evo 2 und des 650B vergleicht, unterscheiden sich die beiden nur in der Länge der Kettenstrebe (+5 mm für das 650B) und der (wahrscheinlich korrekten) Angabe für das Steuerrohr (105 vs den falschen 90 mm).

Hatte mich gerade wegen dem größen BB Drop gegen das 650B entschieden. Irgendwie schon auch bissle nervig, wenn die Angaben des Herstellers nicht stimmen...

@mtbbee - schönes Bike hast du da zusammengebastelt


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und da haben wir die 5mm
> 
> Der Rest der Geo sollte sich dann (wegen der 2 cm Federweg) auch entsprechend ändern - sprich rund ein Grad flacher...
> 
> Ob man das beim Nebeneinanderstellen sieht?



Wo habt ihr denn die Info mit der 130er Gaben für die 28 mm Drop her? Auf der OnOne steht bei Evo2, dass die Angaben sich auf 150mm Gabeln beziehen - bei dem 650B finde ich nix ...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2016)

Hintergrundinfo - ich weiss, das @mtbbee das 456Evo mit der 130er Revelation aufgebaut hat/hatte


----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hintegrundinfo - ich weiss, das @mtbbee das 456Evo mit der 130er Revelation aufgebaut hat/hatte



Hat  ... erfüllt jetzt nur einen anderen Einsatzzweck ...

nee, wir haben beide geschaut und gemessen ... die 2grad auf dem Papier sieht man einfach nicht ... vielleicht erfühlt man sie beim Fahren wenn man erfahren ist, ich (noch) nicht ... wäre aber richtig interessant .... bin immer froh, wenns Rad gut Bergauf fährt  und das VR nicht abhebt ... so lange es keine "Bergabtrullas" gibt, gebe ich mir keine Mühe mit Bergab  ... Für Insider: ich will Trullas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hintegrundinfo - ich weiss, das @mtbbee das 456Evo mit der 130er Revelation aufgebaut hat/hatte



Aaaaaah  Immer diese geheimen Infos. 

D.h. ihr habt das 456 Evo 2 mit 130er Gabel  gegen ein 456 650B mit 150 Gabel gestellt. Is ja aber nicht ganz fair der Vergleich 

Aber wenn wir jetzt demnächste so viele On One Evos fahren, müssen wir mal ein LO Evo Treffen machen


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2016)

Der BB-Drop (zumindest der von On-One angegebene BB-Drop ) wird auf der Herstellerseite im Reiter "Details" ganz unten genannt. Natürlich ohne Nennung der zugehörigen Gabellänge. Beim 26'' 456Evo2 ist es sogar noch ausgefuxter im Fließtext versteckt, ebenfalls unter "Details". Siehe Screenshots unten.
Hätte man theoretisch auch einfach in die Geometrietabelle schreiben können, aber das wäre ja zu einfach, und stimmen tut's ja wohl eh alles nicht


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Januar 2016)

Schöne 456 hier. 

Die Geoangaben beim 456Evo2 und 45650B sollten mit einer 150mm Gabel angegeben sein.
Allerdings hat eine 27.5er Gabel normalerweise ein größeres *axle-to-crown* Maß! 26er Gabel mit 150mm Federweg im 45650B macht den Lenkwinkel steiler und bringt das Tretlager tiefer. Geo sollte dann vergleichbar mit einer 27.5er Gabel mit 135mm Federweg sein.

Möglicherweise ist das der Grund, warum man an den beiden Räder von @mtbbee keinen Unterschied beim Lenkwinkel erkennen kann, trotz unterschiedlichem Federweg.

Bin schon wieder weg …

Edit: Hab mal den axel korrigiert --> axle passt einfach besser


----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...  *axel-to-crown* Maß! ....



Danke Wolfi - habe ich noch nie gehört  - denke, ich bräuchte mal ein Seminar  "Theorie der Fahrwergsgeometrie" irgendwie fällt mir schwer mich mit Reach, Stack, BB Drop und dem ganzen Kram in der Theorie zu befassen .. bin eher der praktische Typ: meine gewohnte OR Länge muß stimmen, Sitzrohr, Steuerohr zw. 9 und 11 cm ... der Rest entwickelte sich im Laufe der Zeit: von Überhöhung also Racergeo zu  inzwischen annähernd Gleichstand Sattel / Lenker usw. Ansonsten variieren mit Vorbau, Spacern ... genau das Gleiche wie mit der Sattelhöhe: ist inzwischen locker um 1 cm tiefer ....


----------



## TrailProf (30. Januar 2016)

Die Weihnachtsgeschenke für mein Fräulein sind nun endlich zusammengebaut.
Ursprünglich wollten wir uns noch zusätzlich zu den MTBs Rennräder kaufen, allerdings passten ihr dann die Sitzposition, Lenkerform, windige Bremsen, die arg dünnen Reifen, das komplett ungefederte etc. nicht, es fehlte halt einfach das bekannte MTB-Wohlfühl und alles unter Kontrolle haben Gefühl. Also was tun?
Es mußte auf 29"-MTB-Basis was anderes her....ein Touren-Gravel-Relax-Straßen-Rad. Damit begann mein erstes Selbstaufbauprojekt.
Die großen Räder an dem kleinen Rahmen sehen zwar etwas seltsam aus, aber die erste Sitz- und Fahrprobe passte super, und die Laufräder (3108 gr. incl. Steckachse hinden) rollen echt wie "Hulle". Durch die kurze 170mm Kurbel kommen sich Fußspitze und Reifen auch beim starken Einlenken nicht ins Gehege.
Ist zwar letztlich nicht so leicht wie ein Rennrad aber <10kg (ohne Pedale) sind ja auch kein schlechter Wert. Der Verzicht auf eine Federgabel hätte fast 1 kg gespart, wurde jedoch vehement reklamiert. (da sag nochmal wer: einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul )


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

....ganz schön aufgeblasen


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2016)

aiaiai, was ist denn nur mit euren Vorsätzen los?
Die eine mag niemals mehr als 26'' Reifendurchmesser, die andere mag niemals ein Fatbike.
Und nu...?


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, wovon Du redest. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich an Demenz leide?

Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von morgen...

...oder war es gestern? Hmmm...


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

Wiesooooo? :Unschuldheuchel:

Hinten 24, vorne 26 - ergibt im Schnitt 25. Ergo: nicht über 26Zoll  

Nee, im Ernst: am Anfang war da die spinnerte Idee von @lucie "hmmmhdieFrontistsehrflachwaskönntemandagegentungrösseresVorderradoderlängereGabel".

Dann kam das Mukluk, Vorderrad rein - passt. Längere Gabel geht auch, sieht mit dem kleinen Rad aber scheisse aus. Ausserdem hat das grössere Rad den Vorteil der grösseren Reifenauswahl - von anderen Vorteilen mal abgesehen. So, gedacht (Entscheidung für das grössere Rad), getan (Danke @Runterfahrer für die Reaktion auf das FDS Desaster) - umgebaut, probegefahren...


... und seitdem krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht 

Danke @lucie für's Querdenken


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @lucie für's Querdenken



...Querlenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2016)

Sagt mal Mädels, wie viele Räder habt ihr denn daheim stehen? Man kann doch eh immer nur Eines fahren


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wiesooooo? :Unschuldheuchel:
> 
> Hinten 24, vorne 26 - ergibt im Schnitt 25. Ergo: nicht über 26Zoll
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Januar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels, wie viele Räder habt ihr denn daheim stehen? Man kann doch eh immer nur Eines fahren


Ja, aber es braucht auch mal Pause und muss sich ausruhen, dafür hat man dann für die Zeit noch andere Bikes


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ...Querlenken...



Lenkste quer, siehste mehr 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ja, aber es braucht auch mal Pause und muss sich ausruhen, dafür hat man dann für die Zeit noch andere Bikes



Jenau - und immer wenn ich denke "eigentlich brauche ich nur dieses", setze ich mich auf ein anderes und denke "leider (auch) geil"


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2016)

So Mädels, da es hier um Räder geht, stell ich euch mein Fully mal vor. Selbst aufgebaut, allerdings noch mit mehr Spaß und Freude am Radlbasteln, als Erfahrung mit Fullys. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Erfahrung und so schlecht isses ned geworden


----------



## black soul (2. Februar 2016)

ein müsing, super . gut gemacht.


----------



## MarkusL (7. Februar 2016)

black soul schrieb:


> ein müsing, super ...


Ein Müsing hätte ich auch im Angebot, und zwar ein Offroad X-lite.
Den Rahmen (vermutlich schon etwas älter) in RH41 gab's hier im Bikemarkt von einem einem Händler für 99,90€. Das war die Initialzündung, meiner Frau als Zweitrad neben dem Liteville ein leichtes Hardtail aufzubauen. Die meisten Komponenten waren von ihrem alten Stevens-Fully vorhanden, lediglich Sattelstütze, Lenker, Hinterreifen und Flaschenhalter wurden durch Neu- bzw. Gebrauchtteile ersetzt. Gesamtinvestition nochmal gute 150€. Dass die Waage am Ende bei 9,4 kg stehenblieb, freut uns um so mehr.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. Februar 2016)

Mal sehen ob das funktioniert, falls ja, ist das eines meiner Bikes, das modernste...


----------



## Altitude750 (10. Februar 2016)

Hier ist mein Hobel ! Rocky Mountain Altitude 750   2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2016)

@Altitude750
Du bist ein wenig im Themenbereich verrutscht, auch wenn Dein Rockie recht ansehnlich ist - hier ist "Ladies - only"  - d.h. hier gehts um Räder von den Mädels


----------



## Altitude750 (10. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @Altitude750
> Du bist ein wenig im Themenbereich verrutscht, auch wenn Dein Rockie recht ansehnlich ist - hier ist "Ladies - only"  - d.h. hier gehts um Räder von den Mädels


Oha das tut mir leid ! Wollte nicht stören !


----------



## CFuDF (11. Februar 2016)

Mein Haibike Attack 29 , derzeit in der Werkstatt... paar Upgrades und Reparaturen



 
und mein Diplomat


 

gruß DF


----------



## Kwietsch (6. März 2016)

Im Namen meiner Frau darf ich das soeben endlich fertig gestellte Zweitrad vorstellen.

Ich dachte sie könnte was brauchen, wenn das gute Rad mal daheim bleiben soll. So für Brötchen holen oder Tour mit der Kleinen.

Ist ein Scott Contessa, keine Ahnung aus welchem Jahr genau.  2008er Rahmen wimre, Gabel ne Tora, komplette Deore, schön leichte Laufräder und farblich genau nach Wunsch aufgebaut. Viele Teile waren noch da. Ich sag mal, als Zweitrad... ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2016)

Sieht aus wie für ne Barbiepuppe


----------



## Schwimmer (6. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie für ne Barbiepuppe



... und er heißt Ken und ist der Manager von Barbie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2016)

Wie süß! Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte Zwergenräder.


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. März 2016)

Da stell ich doch auch mal die Räder meiner Frau ein 

Ihr Trek Slash 9 hat sie drei Jahre gefahren , jetzt wollte sie mal wieder was neues , deshalb steht es auch im Bike-Markt 





Das ist jetzt ihr neues 









Und dann hat sie ja noch ihren Downhiller


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2016)

und mein Willi mal wieder, auf La Palma vor 10 Tagen:


----------



## scylla (8. März 2016)

Was ist das für ekelhaftes weißes Zeug unter den Rädern von deinem Willi? Und vor allem, was hat das ekelhafte weiße Zeug auf La Palma zu suchen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. März 2016)

das hat sich da verirrt... abgesehen davon war es super warm und das Meer seeeeehr angenehm zum Baden


----------



## Tiri (3. April 2016)

Hallii Halloo,
ich darf mich jetzt auch zu den 29" einreihen  Mein 26" ist ade und es macht soviel Spaß mit dem "großen" Rad zu fahren, auch wenn man nur 1,62 cm klein ist   
Komplett fahrfertig mit Garmin Halter wiegt das Radl 7,93 kg


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2016)

Also für meinen Geschmack fehlt da Farbe  Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden 

Na dann viel Spaß damit.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2016)

Mich spricht weder die "Farbe" noch das Outfit des Bikes an. Bin aber grundsätzlich kein 29er-Freund, 
schon garnicht bei 162cm Körpergröße...

Aber jede wie sie mag, trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## murmel04 (3. April 2016)

Lucie, die " Farbe" kann man tunen.
Immer wieder mal in ne andere Richtung. 
Aber bei 162 cm, ein 29., ne wäre nicht mein Fall, aber wenns gefällt, jedem das seine.
Und 29 mag ich auch nicht .


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2016)

Och, das mit dem 29er finde ich nicht so schlimm, so wie das Bike konzipiert ist, wird's wahrscheinlich eher nen Renner als nen Downhiller sein. Und auf meinem Renner fahre ich auch 28" Felgen  Nur ist meiner glaube nen Ticken schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2016)

naja, schwarz ist schon ok,



29 - wem's gefällt und wer's haben muss und fahren will



Gewicht wär mir persönlich zu kachektisch





alles soweit OK, nur...



















was zur Hölle ist das für eine hässliche. Gabel?


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gewicht wär mir persönlich zu kachektisch



Das musste ich jetzt erstmal googlen  Wobei das ja zur Optik nicht ganz paßt


----------



## lucie (3. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das musste ich jetzt erstmal googlen  Wobei das ja zur Optik nicht ganz paßt



Beim Hinterteil paßt der Begriff auch optisch, das Vorderteil ist ja eher das Gegenteil - fett oder gern auch adipös.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2016)

Die Gabel erinnert ein wenig an ein Pinarello (Rennrad). Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auf jeden Fall mal kein Einheitsbrei. Hat was.
Mit der Starrgabel schaut die Lenkerhöhe sogar annehmbar aus für die kleine Fahrerin, Federgabel würde mit den Riesenrädern eh nicht hinhauen.


----------



## mtbbee (4. April 2016)

Also mir gefällt das "Handtäschchenbike" (der Begriff ist übrigens geschützt ) aus Sicht des Leichtbaus sehr gut - ist ja eher so eine Art Crosser .  Sieht sehr schnell aus und macht sicher Spass wenns um Geschwindigkeit geht. Allerdings Gewichtsmässig hätte man da mehr rausholen können  - 7.7kg wären möglich gewesen:

- leichterer Lenker: Schmolke 99g
- leichtere Sattelstütze: 120g
- Eggbeater Pedalen 155g/Paar


Die Kleinen Rahmen wirken immer etwas unharmonisch, ab M oder besser L wirken sie ausgeglichener. Mein Renner 28" in 49er RH wirkt ähnlich "verschoben" , optisch gelungener wirkt dagegen der  Renner meines Mannes.

Nun viel Spaß damit


----------



## lucie (5. April 2016)

Damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, bis auf diese komisch wuchtige Gabel ist das Bike optisch schon stimmig.

Bis dahin chic:


 

Nur die Front wäre ok, wenn das, was hinten drankommen müsste um kein Einrad zu sein, optisch irgendwie zur monströsen Gabel passen würde:


----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2016)

... meine Rede


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. April 2016)

Uff, und ich habe dankend abgelehnt, als Nicolai mir zwar ein ION GPI in Sondergröße Zwerg bauen wollte, aber nur mit 27,5" Laufrädern (geht technisch wohl nicht anders, wg. der Umlenkung des Zahnriemens), statt der gewünschten 26" Laufräder. Aber das ist schon ein etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger Anblick. Und wenn ich an mein kleines Starres denke, selbst da finde ich, dass die dort verbauten 26" Laufräder überdimensioniert wirken.


----------



## fabouly (6. April 2016)

Ach, dann zeig ich jetzt auch mal... 
Mein sehr sehr altes Stumpy wurde letzte Woche gegen diese neue, kleine Rennmaschine eingetauscht:




Großer Spaß, dieses Gefährt! Jetzt müssen nur noch die Trails wieder trocken werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lejunali (12. April 2016)

Dann geselle ich mich mal dazu. Gestern glücklicherweise mal wieder einen schönen Tag erwischt. Es war richtig fetzig!


----------



## Aninaj (12. April 2016)

Sind die letzten beiden Specialized die gleichen Bikes aus unterschiedlichen Jahren oder zwei verschiedene Modelle? Irgendwie sehen die schon sehr ähnlich von der Geo aus...


----------



## lejunali (12. April 2016)

Meins ist das "normale" Rhyme FSR aus diesem Jahr. Das darüber dürfte auch das Rhyme aus diesem Jahr sein nur in der Carbon-Version? Bitte korrigieren falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Schwimmer (12. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sind die letzten beiden Specialized die gleichen Bikes aus unterschiedlichen Jahren oder zwei verschiedene Modelle? Irgendwie sehen die schon sehr ähnlich von der Geo aus...




Kuckst Du hier:

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/trail/rhyme


----------



## fabouly (14. April 2016)

Ja, richtig. Das ist die Carbon-Version. Von der Geometrie dürften die aber gleich sein!


----------



## Tesla71 (14. April 2016)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallii Halloo,
> ich darf mich jetzt auch zu den 29" einreihen  Mein 26" ist ade und es macht soviel Spaß mit dem "großen" Rad zu fahren, auch wenn man nur 1,62 cm klein ist



Mein erster Gedanke: "Was zum Henker ist das?!" 

Selbst in schwarz wirst Du damit auf jeden Fall auffallen!  

Mich würde ja interessieren, wie sich das Teil fährt. @Tiri Magst Du was dazu schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. April 2016)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallii Halloo,



Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild einstellen das dich auf/in dem Rad sitzend zeigt?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. April 2016)

mal was ganz anderes heute 
Darf ich vorstellen? Mein erstes Carbönchen!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. April 2016)

Voll krass 
Saugeiles Bike


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. April 2016)

ich find es echt schön, morgen mal die erste Testrunde drehen. Der Sattel muss ganz bestimmt runter, der sieht schon so fies aus


----------



## KarinS (18. April 2016)

super schönes Rennrad, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2016)

Erste ernstzunehmende Testrunde für's On One - ich glaub wir können Freunde werden  



(wobei das Bild natürlich nicht den grundsätzlichen Charakter der Runde darstellt  )


----------



## Ivonnche (28. April 2016)

Hallöchen, ich bin eine stille Mitleserin und möchte euch mein neues Bike vorstellen.
Mein Liteville 301 (blaue Elise  ist leider Opfer eines Versicherungsschadens geworden.
 Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2016)

Bäng, das knallt


----------



## Maledivo (7. Mai 2016)

Habe mir heute für meine Frau ne Bike zusammengebaut:

Ein Rotwild in XS - knapp 12 kg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Ghost nach der Frühjahrs Putzaktion und mit den letzten Änderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (10. Mai 2016)

Gerade im Kaufrausch und mir zu meinem Liteville 601 ein Flummi gegönnt. Ein Mondraker E-Vantage mit den Plus Reisen. Was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich wie ein kleines Fatbike und ich kann endlich mit den Jungs mithalten und fahre nicht über meinen Pulsanschlag und bekomm das grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht. 

 


Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## eleo (10. Mai 2016)

Mein neues!  Hab schon ein paar Touren hinter mir - ich bin begeistert. 
Hat jetzt noch neue Bremsen bekommen, und ne Reverb muss noch her. 

Bezüglich des Mondraker E-Bikes von @Ivonnche - das mit den hinter den Jungs herkommen versteh ich... Wie verhält es sich bergab, und was ist mit evtl. Tragepassagen? Bis jetzt hatte ich eine Tragepassage in der ich geschoben hab, ich wär sonst zusammengebrochen 

Commencal Meta V4 2016 in S


----------



## Ivonnche (10. Mai 2016)

@eleo Cooles Bike hast Du da   Hatte mich auch mal vor 3 Jahren für ein Meta interessiert. Bin aber dann beim Liteville hängen geblieben.

Das Mondraker habe ich erst seit Freitag und nur auf den Fahrradträger gehoben )) Ja ist nicht gerade leicht. Allerdings hast du auch eine Schiebeunterstützung. Aber wenn ich verblockte Sachen fahre, dann nehme ich lieber mein Liteville 601.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem BVB Bike 




eleo schrieb:


> Mein neues!  Hab schon ein paar Touren hinter mir - ich bin begeistert.
> Hat jetzt noch neue Bremsen bekommen, und ne Reverb muss noch her.
> 
> Bezüglich des Mondraker E-Bikes von @Ivonnche - das mit den hinter den Jungs herkommen versteh ich... Wie verhält es sich bergab, und was ist mit evtl. Tragepassagen? Bis jetzt hatte ich eine Tragepassage in der ich geschoben hab, ich wär sonst zusammengebrochen
> ...


----------



## eleo (10. Mai 2016)

Auhwehzwick... BVB... naja, gegen den Hummels hab ich nix, ansonsten durch und durch Bayer(nfan)... Aber der Matts kommt ja auch wieder zu uns


----------



## Chrige (31. Mai 2016)

Meine drei Bikes auf einem Haufen, das neueste zuvorderst. Mit jedem Bike wurde der Federweg 3cm mehr, der Lenker 5-8cm breiter und der Raddurchmesser mal grösser, mal kleiner


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2016)

Schöne Rahmenfarbe 
Welches Bike ist es denn nun geworden? (Sorry, bin bei den aktuellen Fullies nicht so up to date, dass ich auf dem Bild erkennen könnte, was für ein Modell es ist )


----------



## Chrige (1. Juni 2016)

Es wurde das Giant Reign. Und nachdem ich nochmals dein ganzes Geometrie-Post durchgelesen habe und x-mal Test gefahren, habe ich mich für die Rahmengrösse M entschieden.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2016)

Gerade mal in die Geotabelle geschaut... wow, krasse Länge in Größe M 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Mini... äh Maxi-Downhiller


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2016)

Bringst du das ins Chiemgau mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (2. Juni 2016)

Ja, bringe das Bike mit. Ja, das mit der Länge war so eine Sache... Ich war hin und her gerissen, ob ich S oder M kaufen soll. Sogar die Hersteller waren sich nicht einig, obwohl sie mich auf dem Bike sahen. Aber auf dem Trail fühlt es sich toll an. Ok, im Moment manchmal noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn es sehr technisch wird aber irgendwie fühlt es sich gut an. Ich war aber erst dreimal auf dem Bike, muss mich also noch etwas gewöhnen...


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ja, bringe das Bike mit. Ja, das mit der Länge war so eine Sache... Ich war hin und her gerissen, ob ich S oder M kaufen soll. Sogar die Hersteller waren sich nicht einig, obwohl sie mich auf dem Bike sahen. Aber auf dem Trail fühlt es sich toll an. Ok, im Moment manchmal noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn es sehr technisch wird aber irgendwie fühlt es sich gut an. Ich war aber erst dreimal auf dem Bike, muss mich also noch etwas gewöhnen...



Ich hatte auch mal so was langes probiert (immer noch 2cm kürzer als deins, aber ich hab auch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper) und bin wieder davon weg. Fuhr sich bei Hochgeschwindigkeit genial stabil, aber letztendlich war's mir dann zum Rumspielen zu anstrengend, mich immer gefühlte Meter weit auf dem Rad hin und her werfen zu müssen. Ich bin wohl eher der Typ, der kleine Impulse direkt umgesetzt haben mag.
Wie schon in unserem WP-Laberthread geschrieben, das ist totale Ansichtssache, "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt's da eh nicht.


----------



## KaetheR (2. Juni 2016)

Soderle, dann stell ich mal meinen Liebling vor  seit 4 Monaten sind wir ein Paar 
Hier waren wir gemeinsam im Regen und Matsch an Pfingsten im Pfälzerwald unterwegs


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Soderle, dann stell ich mal meinen Liebling vor  seit 4 Monaten sind wir ein Paar
> Hier waren wir gemeinsam im Regen und Matsch an Pfingsten im Pfälzerwald unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 499151




 , da war ich auch.

Gleich wieder erkannt


----------



## KaetheR (2. Juni 2016)

ich erkenne auch meist zuerst die Bikes oder die Helme


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Hier möchte ich euch meinen neuen Begleiter vorstellen. Seit Ende März sind wir nun zusammen.
Es ist das 2016er-Modell des *Canyon Nerve AL 8.0*, ein Touren-Fully.
Eigentlich gibt es von diesem auch ein gutes Damenmodell, an dem es leichte Änderungen gibt, aber wegen der Farbe (skydive blue) habe ich mich für das Herrenmodell entschieden.
Da ich nur 1,65 m groß bin, habe ich Größe XS genommen. Es ist nun alles perfekt eingestellt, aber ich denke, Größe S hätte ich eventuell auch noch gepasst.

Die kleinen Vorschaubilder können zum vergrößern angeklickt werden.



 . . . . 

 . . . . 




Ein paar Originalteile habe ich gegen andere ausgetaucht. Diese sind nun neu dran:
Griffe - Ergon GS2
Vorbau - Salsa Guide 31.8x120mm 15° bb black
und der alte Sattel vom Vorgängerbike

Und ganz neu dazugekommen sind diese Teile:
Fahrradcomputer - Sigma BC 12.12 STS
Pedale - Shimano PD-MX80
Ständer - Hebie Hinterbauständer 672 / FOXm
und die Klingel - Mounty Special Billy 

Datenblatt von Canyon: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-8-0.html
Und noch ein Originalfoto von Canyon mit hellem Hintergrund: https://www.canyon.com/_img/bikes/2016/nerve-al-8_c1172.png

Bisher bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe, das wird auch so bleiben. 
Und ja, ich weiß, an Mountainbikes macht man normalerweise keine Ständer, aber ich hab trotzdem gerne einen dran, auch wenn's ein paar Gramm Gewicht mehr sind. Und während der Fahrt ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nie einer runtergeklappt. 

LG,
Mrs. Chaos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (30. Juni 2016)

Wieso braucht ein MTB einen Fahrradständer?


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich durch die Landschaft radel, halte ich gerne mal an, um abzusteigen und irgendwas genauer angzugucken oder Fotos zu machen. Da ist dann oft gerade nichts da (Baum z.B.), um es dagegen zu lehnen. Und es einfach in den Dreck legen und dabei vielleicht immer wieder mal einen neuen Kratzer dran zu machen, mag ich nicht.
Ich bin ja nicht die Erste mit 'nem Ständer am MTB. Seit viiiielen Jahren gibt's da ja die unterschiedlichsten Modelle speziell für MTB's zu kaufen und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich nicht die Erste und Einzige in den letzten 30 Jahren bin/war, die davon einen gekauft hat.


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2016)

Machmal legt man ein MTB im Einsatz auch mal unfreiwillig ab, da hilft auch kein Ständer gegen diverse Gebrauchsspuren. Fotos mache ich auch, dann liegt das Bike eben auf der Pedalaußenkante und einem Lenkerstopfen. In entsprechendem Gelände funktioniert das mit so einem Ständer sowieso nicht, entweder ist er zu kurz oder zu lang - bleibt eben eine kippelige Angelegenheit, da lege ich es lieber sicher auf die Seite. Kippt das Bike nämlich trotz Ständer, dann gibt's ggf. richtig Aua für's Bike, aber das willst Du ja eigentlich nicht...

Jeder wie er mag, aber ich finde so ein Teil am MTB häßlich und unnütz.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2016)

Zur artgerechten Haltung eines MTB kommt es über kurz oder lang zu dem ein oder anderen Kratzer .
Ehrlich vom hinlegen eines Bikes hab ich noch nie einen Kratzer ans Bike bekommen.
Finde die Dinger sogar gefährlich, warte mal ab bis du dir ein Ast einfängst.

Aber wenn es dir gefällt soll es gut sein.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juli 2016)

Ständer raus aus dem Ladies only!


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juli 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ständer raus aus dem Ladies only!



Das mußte in Zusammenhang mit den wenig netten Herren-Posts der letzten Zeit im Ladys-Bereich mal gesagt werden.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ständer raus aus dem Ladies only!



ob sich da wohl viele angesprochen fühlen?


----------



## TouringRalf (1. Juli 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> . .
> 
> 
> Mrs. Chaos



Sorry, dass ich als Mann dazwischen funke aber blockiert der Ständer nicht das Gelenk an der unteren Strebe vor der Hinterradachse? 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2016)

TouringRalf schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich als Mann dazwischen funke aber blockiert der Ständer nicht das Gelenk an der unteren Strebe vor der Hinterradachse?




Gut beobachtet, das tut er definitiv. Ich glaube, in Gelände, in dem man mit dem Teil sonst keine Probleme hat, ist das auch schon eher egal bzw. fällt dem Fahrer/der Fahrerin nicht auf. Allerdings würde ich mir vielleicht auf Dauer Gedanken um die Haltbarkeit der Rahmenrohre machen, die nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, dass an der Stelle etwas klemmt und dauerhaft Last abstützt (Last kommt ja bei dieser speziellen Konstruktion nicht nur drauf, wenn man das Fahrrad abstellt, sondern ständig wenn der Hinterbau federn will)


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2016)

Dann muss das Nerve eben gegen einen Eingelenker getauscht werden, wenn das MTB unbedingt einen STÄNDER braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2016)

Dann aber bitte Eingelenker ohne Bremsmomentabstützung durch Gelenk an der Sitzstrebe 

Ein Seitenständer, der ausschließlich an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, wäre aber eventuell eine günstigere Lösung


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Machmal legt man ein MTB im Einsatz auch mal unfreiwillig ab, da hilft auch kein Ständer gegen diverse Gebrauchsspuren. Fotos mache ich auch, dann liegt das Bike eben auf der Pedalaußenkante und einem Lenkerstopfen. In entsprechendem Gelände funktioniert das mit so einem Ständer sowieso nicht, entweder ist er zu kurz oder zu lang - bleibt eben eine kippelige Angelegenheit, da lege ich es lieber sicher auf die Seite. Kippt das Bike nämlich trotz Ständer, dann gibt's ggf. richtig Aua für's Bike, aber das willst Du ja eigentlich nicht...
> 
> Jeder wie er mag, aber ich finde so ein Teil am MTB häßlich und unnütz.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (3. Juli 2016)

TouringRalf schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich als Mann dazwischen funke aber blockiert der Ständer nicht das Gelenk an der unteren Strebe vor der Hinterradachse?



 Ach du Schreck, das hab ich gar nicht so beachtet, in meinem Kaufrausch... *sehr peinlich*
Okay, der Ständer wird jetzt abgemacht!!!
Für's Parken in der Garage würde ich aber einen benötigen, in der gibt's keine Möglichkeit zum anlehnen oder aufhängen.
Wie sieht es mit Ständern in dieser Art aus? So einer müsste doch geeignet sein.
Habt ihr eine besondere Empfehlung für ein 27,5"-Rad? Es müsste aber nicht unbedingt das teuerste Modell sein.


----------



## TouringRalf (3. Juli 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Ach du Schreck, das hab ich gar nicht so beachtet, in meinem Kaufrausch... *sehr peinlich*
> 
> ..Okay, der Ständer wird jetzt abgemacht!!!



Hatte vor etlichen Jahren auch mal vor so einen Ständer zu montieren, ist mir aber doch noch rechtzeitig aufgefallen, dass das nicht funktioniert. 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bajcca (3. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mehrere von diesem hier, für mich der beste Fahrradständer kostet ca. 25,- bei Amazon

*Fahrradständer Willworx Superstand*


* *
*

*


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Juli 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Ach du Schreck, das hab ich gar nicht so beachtet, in meinem Kaufrausch... *sehr peinlich*
> Okay, der Ständer wird jetzt abgemacht!!!
> Für's Parken in der Garage würde ich aber einen benötigen, in der gibt's keine Möglichkeit zum anlehnen oder aufhängen.
> Wie sieht es mit Ständern in dieser Art aus? So einer müsste doch geeignet sein.
> Habt ihr eine besondere Empfehlung für ein 27,5"-Rad? Es müsste aber nicht unbedingt das teuerste Modell sein.


die untere


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (3. Juli 2016)

Ich konnte nicht abwarten und hab vor zwei Stunden den *Feedback Sports RAKK* bestellt, für 31,90 Euro.
Hoffe, damit mache ich keinen Fehler. Er hat jedenfalls fast nur gute Kritiken von Käufern erhalten.
Der Willworx macht aber auch einen guten Eindruck und hätte bei mir (meinem Bike) seinen Zweck sicher auch voll erfüllt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juli 2016)

Den haben wir auch, der taugt ganz gut... nur die 2,4-Reifen halten sich ein bisschen fest, muss man kurz den Fuß auf den Ständer stellen zum rausziehen...


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (3. Juli 2016)

Ja, hab gelesen, dass das wohl vor allem bei manchen Reifen von Schwalbe passiert, sogar schon bei 2,35ern, weil da die Stollen etwas weit nach außen gehen würden.
Hab an meinem Bike 2,2-Reifen von Continental, damit sollte es keine Probleme mit geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (3. Juli 2016)

Den Feedback Rakk hab ich auch... meine ganzen Bikes stehen nur in den Teilen (müssten 4 oder 5 Stück sein)... Tatsächlich ist der für 2.4" Reifen nur bedingt geeignet, beim Rausnehmen bleibt der gern am Rad hängen, hilft nur Rakk festhalten. Hab davon mittlerweile einen im Auto, weil der sich schön zusammenklappen lässt.... Dafür stehts Enduro jetz mitm Scorpion Stand im Keller...


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juli 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Okay, der Ständer wird jetzt abgemacht!!!


----------



## frechehex (5. Juli 2016)

Mein neues Bike


----------



## frechehex (5. Juli 2016)

schönere Kulisse.. Hatte das Bild net hochgeladen


----------



## beuze1 (5. Juli 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> schönere Kulisse..



Hundeklo


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (5. Juli 2016)

Besser so? 





Mein Bike mit seiner neuen "Parkhilfe". Heute Mittag kam sie schon an. Der Ständer am Hinterbau ist jetzt ab.
Bin zufrieden mit dem RAKK-Ständer. Schön, dass man da mit dem Vorder- und dem Hinterrad einparken kann. Meine 2,2-Reifen passen perfekt rein. Breiter muss dann tatsächlich etwas klemmen.
Auf den etwas rauen Pflastersteinen vor der Garage, wo das Foto entstanden ist, konnte man das Rad super rein- und rausheben/schieben, ohne, dass der Ständer sich bewegt hat.
In der Garage liegen aber Fliesen und da muss ich nun auch mit meinem Fuß auf den Fuß des Ständers drücken, damit der nicht leicht verrutscht. Die winzigen runden Gummischeiben unter den "Ständerfüßen" bremsen nicht genug. Ist so nun aber auch kein großes Problem. Und vielleicht kann ich da zusätzlich ja noch andere Gummiplättchen mit drunter kleben, fällt mir gerade ein.

Den Lenker habe ich übrigens etwas eingekürzt. Der war original 74 cm breit und da hab ich auf jeder Seite 3 cm abgesägt. Mit der breitarmigen Fahrweise kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Jetzt, mit den 68 cm, ist es für mich optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (8. Juli 2016)

So nun ist Big Foot fast fertig.
Und man kann ihn mal vorstellen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

Big Food oder Big Foot? 

Man merkt, dass dieses Jahr eindeutig zu feucht war. Ein Fatbike-Aufbau im Sommer... 
Viel Spaß mit dem Dicken


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Big Food oder Big Foot?
> 
> Man merkt, dass dieses Jahr eindeutig zu feucht war. Ein Fatbike-Aufbau im Sommer...
> Viel Spaß mit dem Dicken


Big Foot natürlich .
Schon verbessert.

Seitdem der Moppel bei mir ist, ist das Wetter deutlich trockener geworden.

Danke und er macht wirklich Spaß .


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Seitdem der Moppel bei mir ist, ist das Wetter deutlich trockener geworden.
> .



Das ist wahrscheinlich wie mit Regenklamotten: hat man sie dabei, regnet's nicht


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2016)

Ein Moppel ist doch ein Ganzjahresrad! Seitdem das "Ersatzmoppelchen" (nach dem Klau) am Start ist, haben die anderen Kandidaten das Nachsehen.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ein Moppel ist doch ein Ganzjahresrad! Seitdem das "Ersatzmoppelchen" (nach dem Klau) am Start ist, haben die anderen Kandidaten das Nachsehen.



Ja der Fox (das Ghost eh)steht die letzte Zeit auch etwas mehr.
Gerade wenn er frisch geputzt ist darf er dann ehr zuhause bleiben.

Mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt wenn die Änderungen abgeschlossen sind.

Ganz lustig sind hier auf den KuhKäfern die Blicke der Leute.
Haben viele noch nicht gesehen...
Neulich ist einer unserer Neubürger fast von seinem Rad gefallen als ich vorbei fuhr


----------



## frechehex (8. Juli 2016)

Geht mir mit meinem Stumpi in Zell am See so. Die Leut haben geguckt, als sei ich vom Mond.
Tja is halt kein E-Bike


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juli 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 509523
> 
> So nun ist Big Foot fast fertig.
> Und man kann ihn mal vorstellen.



Ich habe jetzt mal "gefällt mir" geklickt. Den Button: WILL ICH AUCH HABEN gibt´s ja leider nicht.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal "gefällt mir" geklickt. Den Button: WILL ICH AUCH HABEN gibt´s ja leider nicht.



Danke
Vorerst letzte Umbaustufe ist abgeschlossen.
Sattel muss noch auf Tauglichkeit getestet werden, irgendwie sind der sqlap, der Moppel und mein Po in dem Fall nicht wirklich kompatibel.
Dafür geht der Ergon auf dem Fox überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2016)

@Chaotenkind 

Und? Schon abgeholt? Probegefahren?

Bild für die Ladies!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2016)

Nee, leider. Arbeiten, Arzttermine, Krankengymnastik. Was so in dem Alter anfällt.
Samstag ist der große Tag.Sonntag dann ab auf den Hahnenkamm und mal sehen, wie viele Spacer noch raus müssen. Wobei, das kann ich wohl schon nach dem "probesitzen" sagen.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Juli 2016)

lalala ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-argon-gallerie.562982/page-52#post-13933165

... so ein geiles Bike ...


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2016)

na denn ...

Auf alle Fälle erstmal   _G L Ü C K W U N S C H 
_
und viel Spass mit dem Prachtstück


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Sehr geil 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Juli 2016)

Wunderschönes Rad! Gratuliere und viel Freude beim Fahren!


----------



## Nikki173 (15. Juli 2016)

Mein neues Rad 

Auch wenn gerade ohne Kulisse - es ist daaa, und es fährt toll


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2016)

Danke! Wetter vorausgesetzt wird es wohl am Sonntag eingeweiht.
Mal sehen, ob die Überwurfmutter und das Hebelchen der KS noch getauscht wird. Hatte sowas noch von einem Tausch am Helius da und eben abgebeizt. Raw sieht nicht schlecht aus und könnte besser passen als rot. Nehme die Brocken mal morgen mit.


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juli 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke! Wetter vorausgesetzt wird es wohl am Sonntag eingeweiht.
> Mal sehen, ob die Überwurfmutter und das Hebelchen der KS noch getauscht wird. Hatte sowas noch von einem Tausch am Helius da und eben abgebeizt. Raw sieht nicht schlecht aus und könnte besser passen als rot. Nehme die Brocken mal morgen mit.



Da haste noch mehr Möglichkeiten außer Raw:
schwarz oder grün, dann wären aber auch der Lockout-Hebel und dei Pedalachsen fällig  
... oder es bleibt wie es ist, denn es passt ja zu den anderen roten Teilen ...

... vermutlich grün und Pedalachse und Lockout schwarz würde dann am besten ausschauen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2016)

So, zurück von der Jungfernfahrt mit Fotos vor selbiger. Fahrfotos gibt es (noch) keine, sind irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen. Fährt sich Klasse, ruhig, jederzeit kontrolliert. Waren jetzt keine weltbewegenden Trails, normal halt. Ein paar ausgewaschene Wurzelabsätze in den Steilstücken, so bis 30 cm Absatzhöhe, Wurzeln und kleine Absätze im normalen Trailverlauf, ein paar tiefe Sandlöcher, schnelle Kurven (nein, keine Spitzkehren), Mini-Sprunghügelchen. Dafür, dass ich am 12.04.2015 das letzte Mal wirklich technisch gefahren bin, bin ich äußerst zufrieden (mit dem Bike und mit mir). Die Bremsen habe ich, entgegen Gurus Rat, auf dem Trail eingebremst. Dachte mir, dass das bei meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft schon gut gehen wird. War auch so. Handkräfte minimal, Bremswirkung brachial. Da muss mer uffbasse! Hatte nicht wirklich das Gefühl, auf nem Hardtail zu sitzen. Abgesehen vom Guide, war ich schneller als der Rest der Männertruppe mit ihren Fullys. Musste halt abwärts ordentlich pedalieren wo es möglich war. Die Kerle brauchen bei ihrem Gewicht es ja einfach nur rollen lassen.

Genug Text, hier ist der finale Aufbauzustand vor Abfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Juli 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Jungfernfahrt mit Fotos vor selbiger. Fahrfotos gibt es (noch) keine, sind irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen. Fährt sich Klasse, ruhig, jederzeit kontrolliert. Waren jetzt keine weltbewegenden Trails, normal halt. Ein paar ausgewaschene Wurzelabsätze in den Steilstücken, so bis 30 cm Absatzhöhe, Wurzeln und kleine Absätze im normalen Trailverlauf, ein paar tiefe Sandlöcher, schnelle Kurven (nein, keine Spitzkehren), Mini-Sprunghügelchen. Dafür, dass ich am 12.04.2015 das letzte Mal wirklich technisch gefahren bin, bin ich äußerst zufrieden (mit dem Bike und mit mir). Die Bremsen habe ich, entgegen Gurus Rat, auf dem Trail eingebremst. Dachte mir, dass das bei meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft schon gut gehen wird. War auch so. Handkräfte minimal, Bremswirkung brachial. Da muss mer uffbasse! Hatte nicht wirklich das Gefühl, auf nem Hardtail zu sitzen. Abgesehen vom Guide, war ich schneller als der Rest der Männertruppe mit ihren Fullys. Musste halt abwärts ordentlich pedalieren wo es möglich war. Die Kerle brauchen bei ihrem Gewicht es ja einfach nur rollen lassen.


Freut mich dass es dir wieder besser geht und das neue bike ausgiebig genießen kannst   
Ist wirklich schick geworden , viel Spaß damit! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Juli 2016)

Der crosser ist heute für seine neue Aufgabe ausgerüstet worden   




Noch finde ich die lange Position nicht wirklich bequem, aber jetzt erstmal noch ein bisschen testen   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juli 2016)

Und heute ist das neue Hardtail auch schon gekommen   






Die Farbe kommt in echt sogar noch besser rüber , mal sehen vielleicht kann ich bei der Tour heute abend noch bessere Bilder machen   

Zumindest kann ich vom Probe rollen in der Wohnung schon sagen, dass die Geometrie mir mehr zusagt als die Modelle die ich bei den Händlern gefahren bin! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## bajcca (18. Juli 2016)

@greenhorn-biker 

Mein Freund fährt auch das Canyon seit April und ist sehr zufrieden


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juli 2016)

Mein Spielzeug fürs Grobe mal ausnahmsweise im sauberen Zustand


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. August 2016)

So jetzt gibt es auch noch ein Bild in freier Wildbahn   
Wenn nur diese nervige einstellerei nicht wäre , hab das Gefühl je länger man fährt desto pingeliger wird man   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (2. September 2016)

Mein Sight kann man zwar echt nicht fotografieren - die Farbe sieht nie korrekt aus. Das Orange ist etwas weniger gelb, deutlich leuchtender. Mich erschiesst niemand aus Versehen.

Ich mags immer lieber. Die Gabel ist noch nicht super eingestellt, da brauchts noch einiges an Fummeln. Aber sonst lieb ich die Balance zwischen agil, leichtfüssig - und doch verzeiht es einiges und kann meistens mehr als ich gedacht hätte. Braves Rössli.


----------



## Sabsi (27. Oktober 2016)

Darf ich vorstellen... Und ich kann sagen es war für mich die richtige Entscheidung. So viel Spaß hatte ich zu vor definitiv nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2016)

tadaa! Das Neue!


----------



## Capic Biker (4. November 2016)

Richtig tolles Rad hast du da.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit



Sabsi schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen... Und ich kann sagen es war für mich die richtige Entscheidung. So viel Spaß hatte ich zu vor definitiv nicht


----------



## JoeCool (3. Januar 2017)

Da paßt meins doch wunderbar dazu


----------



## le duy nhut (3. Januar 2017)

Der Rahmen wirkt irgendwie verloren zwischen den Laufrädern.


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2017)

Juhu,

nachdem ich mich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit (war auch wohl so) nicht mehr mit dem Biken beschäftigt habe, nun die Rückkehr hier im Forum und auf dem Bike.

Habe meine alte Kiste (Youngtimer) verkauft und mir ein Reign zugelegt um mich selbst zu motivieren und was aktuelles unter dem Hintern zu haben.
Ich hoffe es geht euch gut, auch wenn sich wohl die wenigsten an mich erinnern werden.


----------



## Bettina (5. März 2017)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Habe meine alte Kiste (Youngtimer) verkauft und mir ein Reign zugelegt


Und fährt es sich besser damit?
P.s. Ich kann mich erinnern


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. März 2017)

Ich kann mich noch an dich erinnern. Waren wir nicht mal zusammen im Winterpokal-Team?


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und fährt es sich besser damit?
> P.s. Ich kann mich erinnern



Hi,

ist schon ein Unterschied. Berg hoch noch fahrbar und Berg runter unglaublich toll.

Wow, es erinnert sich jemand 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an dich erinnern. Waren wir nicht mal zusammen im Winterpokal-Team?



Hi,

stimmt waren wir, nur habe ich den Hintern damals nicht wirklich hoch bekommen. Ist aber auch schon lange her.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (5. März 2017)

Dann stelle ich mein neues Spielzeug auch mal vor. 
Das Spaßteil zwischen dem Dicken und dem dünnen Bike


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich mein neues Spielzeug auch mal vor.
> Das Spaßteil zwischen dem Dicken und dem dünnen BikeAnhang anzeigen 581256



Was ist das für ein Sattel? Sieht Frauenfreundlich aus und ich suche gerade was neues um mal ohne Schmerzen nach Hause zu kommen.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (5. März 2017)

Ist der sqlab in der Race Variante.


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ist der sqlab in der Race Variante.



OK danke. Schaue ich mir mal an.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tana (22. März 2017)

Hi zusammen! Das hier ist meine neue Rakete


----------



## scylla (23. März 2017)

Schönes Video


----------



## Tatü (23. März 2017)

Das Video ist schön gemacht aber auch das Rad ist toll


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. März 2017)

@ tana Wegen dem "Bettbiken" hab ich den Kaffee im Wohnzimmer verteilt  Cooler Clip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. März 2017)

nun mit grünen dicken statt mit weissen leichten Spank-Felgen unterwegs.






und vorher:


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. April 2017)

Hier nun auch mal mein neues "Spielzeug"


----------



## Schwimmer (4. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal mein neues "Spielzeug"




Sehr sehr schick, das kleine Schwarze ...  
Sach 'mal bitte was dazu ...
... und was ist mit dem Müsing in orange?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. April 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick, das kleine Schwarze ...
> Sach 'mal bitte was dazu ...
> ... und was ist mit dem Müsing in orange?



Müsing? Hatte ich noch nie eines und war auf nichts geplant 
Glaube da verwechselst Du mich jetzt gerade 

Das kleine Schwarze ist ein Nicolai Ion 16 in S 
Passt für mich perfekt sowohl bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze ist ein Nicolai Ion 16 in S
> Passt für mich perfekt sowohl bergauf wie bergab.


 
Geradliniger Maschinenbau. Immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## Schwimmer (4. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Müsing? Hatte ich noch nie eines und war auf nichts geplant
> Glaube da verwechselst Du mich jetzt gerade
> 
> Das kleine Schwarze ist ein Nicolai Ion 16 in S
> Passt für mich perfekt sowohl bergauf wie bergab.



... stimmt, war @MissesDee und das Müsing, sorry ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> ...Das kleine Schwarze ist ein Nicolai Ion 16 in S
> Passt für mich perfekt sowohl bergauf wie bergab.



Das ist aber schön geworden 
Kimmerle  oder selbst?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist aber schön geworden
> Kimmerle  oder selbst?



Frank natürlich


----------



## Madruschka (12. April 2017)

Das ist mein ganzer Stolz


----------



## niceann (14. April 2017)

Spaß Haben Bike


----------



## Skaddler (15. April 2017)

Löschen, falscher Bereich!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. April 2017)

niceann schrieb:


> Spaß Haben Bike



Schönes Bike 
Was fährst Du am Vorderrad für eine Bremse?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. April 2017)

sieht nach einer BFO aus


----------



## niceann (16. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Was fährst Du am Vorderrad für eine Bremse?


Ist eine Piccola
Nahaufnahmen findet ihr in meiner Galerie


----------



## niceann (16. April 2017)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71854


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2017)

2010er Wildsau wieder in Betrieb genommen, nachdem der Rahmen zwei Jahre an der Wand hing. Bremsleitungen müssen noch ein wenig gekürzt bzw. umgelegt werden, aber ich will morgen mal im Gelände testen gehen. Der Feinschliff erfolgt dann nächste Woche. Da ist es eh zu warm zum fahren.

Das passiert, wenn ein guter Freund einem seine Bomber für quasi nix offeriert und frau dazu nicht nein sagen kann. Aber so konnte die Restekiste auch etwas geleert werden, wobei ein paar neue Brocken unabdigbar waren (also das, was nicht noch rumlag, heisst, Bremse, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Kurbeln und Lenker).






Nur 15,6 kg trotz der schweren Gabel und dem Klumpen im Hinterrad. Liegt warscheinlich an den nicht ganz passenden Söckchen. Aber die waren auch noch da und werden jetzt erst mal abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (6. Juli 2017)

Seit Samstag fährt mein neues Hardtail 
Ein älteres Santa Cruz Chameleon




Seit diesem Jahr wird jedes neue Rad in der lokalen Frauen-MTB-Runde gefeiert
Ich guck nur grade nicht vorteilhaft




Eine schöne Komplettansicht reiche ich noch nach


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2017)

Supi, ich hoffe, es passt soweit alles?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2017)

...da iss ja 'ne Trulla drauf


----------



## Drahteseli (7. Juli 2017)

Ja das Bike passt gut und macht total viel Spaß
Bin diese Woche von allem möglichen Strecken hier ein Stück gefahren und weiß jetzt auch warum bei so vielen hier im LO Forum das Fully verstaubt, wenn sie ein tolles Hardtail haben


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2017)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Ja das Bike passt gut und macht total viel Spaß
> Bin diese Woche von allem möglichen Strecken hier ein Stück gefahren und weiß jetzt auch warum bei so vielen hier im LO Forum das Fully verstaubt, wenn sie ein tolles Hardtail haben



irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle  

(die Bremsleitungen kürzt du aber noch, oder?)


----------



## Drahteseli (7. Juli 2017)

Das muss ich unbedingt machen, vor allem die hintere nervt total 
Aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen fahren und Leitungen kürzen hat...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle




Sch.... auf Fully


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sch.... auf Fully



Och ich find mein kleines Bad Habbit klasse


----------



## lucie (7. Juli 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...da iss ja 'ne Trulla drauf



Ja, wo die nur herkommt? 

So langsam gelingt die Mission: LO-Forum fullyfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Juli 2017)

Aluhüte - jetzt


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> So langsam gelingt die Mission: LO-Forum fullyfrei...



Och nö. Wäre doch langweilig, wenn es keine Fullies mehr zum Jagen gäbe 

(ich hoffe doch, jeder versteht, dass das nur Spaß ist)


----------



## lucie (7. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Och nö. Wäre doch langweilig, wenn es keine Fullies mehr zum Jagen gäbe
> 
> (ich hoffe doch, jeder versteht, dass das nur Spaß ist)


Haste auch wieder recht...


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Haste auch wieder recht...



Wenn euch das mal nicht langweilig wird uns zu jagen


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juli 2017)

Ich mag beides. Und deswegen gehen Enduro-Hardtail und Plüschsofa mit nach Riva. Das Hardtail kennt die einschlägigen Trails dort schon vom letzten Jahr, dem Plüschsofa werde ich sie dieses Jahr auch zeigen.
Und dann immer schön abwechseld unterwegs sein.

Achso, ja, Plüschsofa-Update:





Leitungen gekürzt, Bremsleitung hinten neu verlegt und dann doch neue Söckchen. Macht jetzt 15,9 kg.
Fehlt noch der Sattelfahrstuhl. Die Hülse des selbigen liegt seit 2 Wochen beim Schlosser, damit der außen rundum 0,4 mm abdreht. Die alten Alutech haben halt einen nicht kompartiblen Sattelrohrdurchmesser.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> .....So langsam gelingt die Mission: LO-Forum fullyfrei...



Die x-Jahre HT hab ich ja schon vor dem Fully abgehakt und deshalb darf ich als alte Dame mit Rücken auch weiter Fully fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (7. Juli 2017)

Wann beginnt die Jagd?


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2017)

Wasn das


----------



## Aninaj (7. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wasn das



DAS ist eine sehr gute Frage! Ich würde mal auf Fahrrad tippen (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen ).


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2017)

@Aninaj
stand da nicht mal "Alutech" drauf? Oder war das etwa ein anderes?


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> stand da nicht mal "Alutech" drauf? Oder war das etwa ein anderes?



Hehe, wenn du das so betrachten magst, dann stand da mal Müsing drauf  Der Rahmen blick einer hoffentlich aufregenden Zukunft entgegen und die restlichen Teile sahen mich so verzweifelt an, dass sich sie einfach nicht in den Kisten lassen konnte. Also dachte ich, da n+1 die goldene Regel ist, muss da also auch was sinnvolles draus werden und das ist akutell das da oben. Fährt sich ganz anders als das Alutech und mal schauen was daraus noch wird. So Räder schrauben is schon auch ne schlimme Sucht


----------



## Nena (10. Juli 2017)

Meine drei Liebsten

Das Liv bekommt jetzt noch alle Züge in orange. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Juli 2017)

Kenny hat jetzt zu ihrem alten Enduro ein Zweitrad...seit zwei Wochen...ein Hardtailaus CarbonPedale und Reifen müssen dringend noch gewechselt werden..aber es verträgt sich gut mit meinem alten Morewood..zumindest höre ich keinerlei Streit aus dem Keller...

edit: ja Himmel Herrgott wie kann man denn hier nun wieder vernünftig ein Bild einfügen - war so lange nichtmehr da


----------



## Deleted394461 (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted394461 (28. Juli 2017)

my baby


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2017)

lazyfrog schrieb:


> my baby



Ich glaube da hat sich jemand im Forum verlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (19. August 2017)

China Carbon in 27,5 Zoll (Rh 17 Zoll) mit knapp über 8,8kg. Sattel kommt noch neu.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. September 2017)

̶v̶̶e̶̶r̶̶l̶̶o̶̶c̶̶k̶̶u̶̶n̶̶g̶  Inspiration:  @Bettina
Probefahrt: Bike von  @Bettina 
Vorbesitzer und Aufbau: @mtbbee 
Foto 3 unten: @xsusix 
Tatort: LO Treffen
total happy: @Perlenkette








 





 

Erste Veränderung:


----------



## Martina H. (23. September 2017)

nee, ne ?


----------



## Aninaj (23. September 2017)

Öh... wie jetzt???


----------



## xsusix (25. September 2017)

Wann ist das erste LO Fatbike Treffen?


----------



## lucie (25. September 2017)

xsusix schrieb:


> Wann ist das erste LO Fatbike Treffen?



Bin raus, es sei denn Plus ist auch erwünscht.


----------



## Perlenkette (25. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> nee, ne ?


Doch 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Öh... wie jetzt???



Das oben abgebildete geländetaugliche Fahrrad ist nun meines.



xsusix schrieb:


> Wann ist das erste LO Fatbike Treffen?


 Total gerne !!!! Wie, Du auch???



lucie schrieb:


> Bin raus, es sei denn Plus ist auch erwünscht.


Naja, gut (Wenn Du nicht zu schnell fährst).


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Naja, gut (Wenn Du nicht zu schnell fährst)




... dann darf ich auch mit?

Glückwunsch 

... da hat der LOTreffenEffekt mal wieder voll zugeschlagen


----------



## Perlenkette (25. September 2017)

Ja gut, einverstanden.

Der LOTreffenEffekt tritt ein, wenn man Dinge kauft (oder nach ihnen schaut), von denen man bisher nicht wusste, dass es sie gibt / oder wie interessant sie doch sind / oder wie sehr man sie bräuchte (Flohmarkt, Erkenntnisse unterwegs uw).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2017)

- Jenau!

Kann mich da an ein Treffen erinnern, nachdem sich Hardtails plötzlich explosonsartig vermehrten


----------



## Aninaj (25. September 2017)

Neee Mädels, nicht mit mir! So ein Ding kommt mir nicht ins Haus! basta!


----------



## xsusix (25. September 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Total gerne !!!! Wie, Du auch???







Jaaa, aber schon etwas älter


----------



## HiFi XS (26. September 2017)

Ich will ja auch mit - aber mit Hard nicht Fat


----------



## levellers (27. September 2017)

Sooo, das ist mein neues.
Leider keins für einen Bikepark aber für normale trails fährt es sich


----------



## Aninaj (27. September 2017)

Wow, da hast du aber den Farbpinsel geschwungen  Na dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## levellers (27. September 2017)

Na jaSollte dezent etwas purple sein...die Griffe sind leider recht pink.

Aber Danke dir


----------



## lucie (28. September 2017)

Habe auch mal den Farbpinsel an einem Bike geschwungen...


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2017)

Rosé ...........  trink ich auch gern


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Hmmm..., es bleibt spannend.


----------



## maidle (29. September 2017)

Zum Thema Farbe kann ich auch noch was beitragen. 
Meine groooooße Liebe


----------



## Aninaj (29. September 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 648418
> Hmmm..., es bleibt spannend.



Echt? Sieht ein bißchen aus wie das hier


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Echt? Sieht ein bißchen aus wie das hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 648471



Heiß...


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Quasi Monsterrenner, vorn passen 2.1er und hinten 2.25er Schlappen.


----------



## Aninaj (29. September 2017)

very nice! gefällt! Coooooole Farbe, nur schade, dass die Gabel schwarz ist.


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> very nice! gefällt! Coooooole Farbe, nur schade, dass die Gabel schwarz ist.



Ein wenig Tuningpotential gibt es auf alle Fälle noch - mal sehen, wohin die Reise geht... 

Ist von Koga eigentlich für Strandrennen konzipiert worden, Strand haben wir hier nicht aber Sand und holprige Straßen.  Muss sich jetzt erst einmal beweisen, soll Wald-, Wiesen-, Straßen- und Reiseradel werden. Wiegt knappe 10 Kilo und rollt richtig gut.

Lenker fährt sich richtig witzig, soll heißen richtig gut, ist ähnlich dem Salsa Woodchipper bzw. Cowchipper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2017)

...FirstRideHandyPic


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. September 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Ein wenig Tuningpotential gibt es auf alle Fälle noch - mal sehen, wohin die Reise geht...
> 
> Ist von Koga eigentlich für Strandrennen konzipiert worden, Strand haben wir hier nicht aber Sand und holprige Straßen.  Muss sich jetzt erst einmal beweisen, soll Wald-, Wiesen-, Straßen- und Reiseradel werden. Wiegt knappe 10 Kilo und rollt richtig gut.
> 
> Lenker fährt sich richtig witzig, soll heißen richtig gut, ist ähnlich dem Salsa Woodchipper bzw. Cowchipper.


Welcher lenker ist es denn?


----------



## Aninaj (29. September 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Ein wenig Tuningpotential gibt es auf alle Fälle noch - mal sehen, wohin die Reise geht...
> 
> Ist von Koga eigentlich für Strandrennen konzipiert worden, Strand haben wir hier nicht aber Sand und holprige Straßen.  Muss sich jetzt erst einmal beweisen, soll Wald-, Wiesen-, Straßen- und Reiseradel werden. Wiegt knappe 10 Kilo und rollt richtig gut.
> 
> Lenker fährt sich richtig witzig, soll heißen richtig gut, ist ähnlich dem Salsa Woodchipper bzw. Cowchipper.



Hab mich schon gefragt, an welchem Strand du das Schmuckstück ausführen willst  Aber Sand gibt's auch abseits vom Strand. Mussten wir bei unserer Deutschlandreise auch schon feststellen 

Eine Frage hab ich mal noch zu dem Action-Bild. Das schaut vorn beim Abstand zwischen Schuh/Pedal und Vorderrad schon auch eng aus. Stößt du bei entsprechendem Lenkeinschlag an, oder reicht's grad so?


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt, an welchem Strand du das Schmuckstück ausführen willst  Aber Sand gibt's auch abseits vom Strand. Mussten wir bei unserer Deutschlandreise auch schon feststellen
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich mal noch zu dem Action-Bild. Das schaut vorn beim Abstand zwischen Schuh/Pedal und Vorderrad schon auch eng aus. Stößt du bei entsprechendem Lenkeinschlag an, oder reicht's grad so?



Da täuscht die Perspektive. Beim Renner muss ich wirklich aufpassen, hier ist aber genug Platz.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Welcher lenker ist es denn?



Ist ein Lenker von Koga, wie gesagt den Salsa-Lenkern sehr ähnlich.


https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=70179;menu=1000,4,133,31


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> very nice! gefällt! Coooooole Farbe, nur schade, dass die Gabel schwarz ist.



Wirklich coole Farbe @lucie , nur die Reifen sind so schmal ........


----------



## lucie (29. September 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wirklich coole Farbe @lucie , nur die Reifen sind so schmal ........



Für einen Renner eher nicht.  Ist aber einfach ein 29er mit Rennradgeo und fetten "Rennradreifen", quasi das Fatbike unter den Renn-/Crossrädern.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Für einen Renner eher nicht.  Ist aber einfach ein 29er mit Rennradgeo und fetten "Rennradreifen", quasi das Fatbike unter den Renn-/Crossrädern.



Perfekt! Dann klappt´s ja doch noch mit dem Treffen!


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2017)

... iss halt alles relativ


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (19. Dezember 2017)

Trek Crockett Disc selbst aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiß, alle Klischees erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hi - bin ganz neu hier und brauche mal Inspo für ein Hardtail. Wenn es einen passenderen thread gibt, bitte verschieben. Ich suche ein Carbon Hardtail für Touren/Kilometer. Es soll sich bis max 2.000 EUR bewegen und ok ausgestattet sein. Ich bin 1.68 groß und schwanke auch noch: 27.5 oder 29? Habe mal das Ghost Lector 2.7 ins Auge gefasst...Danke für Inspo. Ist übrigens nicht zum Ranzen, dafür habe ich andere Bikes im Fuhrpark.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (21. Dezember 2017)

*Nur ein kleiner Teil meines Fuhrparks, der aktuell aus Fully, Fatbike und CX besteht. Ich möchte ihn jetzt noch zeitnah um ein Hardtail ergänzen für Touren oder wenn es mal schnell gehen soll. Jemand noch so verrückt hier?!*


----------



## lucie (21. Dezember 2017)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Jemand noch so verrückt hier?!



Nö, die Damen hier sind alle komplett langweilig, normal und können alle nicht rattfahrn...


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2017)

.. generell gibt es hier keine Verrückten - nur Leute mit 'nem ordentlichen Knall...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Dezember 2017)

...und einen an der Waffel....


----------



## murmel04 (21. Dezember 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .. generell gibt es hier keine Verrückten - nur Leute mit 'nem ordentlichen Knall...





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...und einen an der Waffel....



Echt ich dachte das sei Normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2017)

...das ist ja das Verrückte...


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2017)

..........


----------



## M_on_Centurion (22. Dezember 2017)

ihr habt doch alle 'n Rad ab, mindestens


----------



## Bettina (22. Dezember 2017)

Nö, alle dran  Hab extra eben noch mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir steht wirklich ein (L)Rad etwas verloren rum.  Das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind nur ein paar Schrauben locker - also nix, was sich nicht beheben lässt.
Wobei, stimmt, am Freerider hab ich moentan auch n (Lauf)Rad(satz) ab...


----------



## lucie (22. Dezember 2017)

Hey, sind ja doch noch alle da. 

Soviele Verrückte auf einem Haufen, ist kaum auszuhalten.

Schöne Feiertage an alle bikebekloppten Damen.

Hier mal mein neues Ratt, da sind aber noch alle Räder dran - noch :


----------



## Martina H. (22. Dezember 2017)

da ham wir's: eindeutig starker Einschlag von deutlichem Knall - qed 

Btw: einfach?

Und  schöne Feiertag an alle Durchgeknallten, Verrückte und Die, die es werden wollen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Dezember 2017)

Dein neues is dreifach und da fehlt ne Klingel! 

Wünsche auch allen Beklopptinnen hier schöne Feiertage mit gutem Bikewetter und ein paar besinnliche und ruhige Tage!


----------



## lucie (22. Dezember 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dein neues is dreifach und da fehlt ne Klingel!



Ups, ich wusste doch, irgendetwas fehlt da. Danke für den Tipp! Gut, wenn sich alle Hirnzellen in einem Forum zusammentun, dann klappt's auch mit der Verkehrssicherheit auf dem Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (22. Dezember 2017)

Auweia, da backt man mal einen Vormittag vegan-ketogene Plätzchen und dann sowas....

Wer wirklich ein echtes Rad ab hat, hat dieses hoffentlich noch hübsch verpackt in Form eines Geschenkes unter dem Weihnachtsbaum stehen. 

In diesem Sinne: Ein Frohes Fest!


(OT    @WarriorPrincess , ich hab´mir einen Skihelm gekauft, der Schnee in und auf Helm(visir) hat mich genervt. Jetzt ist bloss der Schnee weg.......)


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Dezember 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dein neues is dreifach und da fehlt ne Klingel!


Genau, und die Laufräder sind auch zu klein...


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Dezember 2017)

Mein Neuzugang auf der Ponyranch dürfte heute das erstmal raus.




 
Morgen kommt noch eine andere Sattelstütze rein.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2017)

Wiesmann Custom?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schick 
Wie breit sind denn die Reifen bzw. welche breite gibt der Rahmen her?


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ein Wiesmann. Im Bild sind 2,2er Reifen, aber ich habe auch noch einen Laufradsatz mit 25 mm breiten Felgen und 2,4er Reifen. 

Leider gab es bei dem Laufrad ein kleines Malheur, ich habe ihn zur Anpassung zu meinem Rahmenbauer geschickt und dort ist der Flansch gerissen. Der Nabenkörper wird jetzt von Tune getauscht aber die Laufräder kommen dann erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Dezember 2017)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle 'n Rad ab, mindestens


Ja, mein Vorderrad vom Ion16 steht hier im Computerraum und wartet auf Umbau auf Tubless... Rest steht im Keller...


----------



## Blossom7207 (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe sogar zwei Räder ab... 



Wenn wieder alles da sitzt wo es hin gehört gibt's endlich mal Bilder von meinem Last Coal.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2018)

Heute das erste Mal als Graveler ausgeführt... Fährt sich sehr geil 



 
Lenkerhöhe bin ich noch am ausprobieren, daher noch der Spacerturm. Die Griffe muss ich auch nochmal einstellen. Bin begeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (2. Januar 2018)

Familientreffen


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2018)

Schöne Farben


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal als Graveler ausgeführt... Fährt sich sehr geil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681531
> Lenkerhöhe bin ich noch am ausprobieren, daher noch der Spacerturm. Die Griffe muss ich auch nochmal einstellen. Bin begeistert...



Sehr schick, und dass bei so einem Krummlenker-Bike ...


----------



## Blossom7207 (2. Januar 2018)

Heute haben wir die lackierten Felgen wieder ans Bike gebracht.  
Demnächst gönne ich mir noch türkisene Pedale.  
Bin sehr happy mit meinem Coal von Last.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. Januar 2018)

Cube Hyde Individual Aufbau als Allzweckwaffe. Es gesellt sich zu meinem Fully, Fatbike und Crosser/RR und komplettiert nun hoffentlich meinen Fuhrpark. Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen: man braucht immer die Anzahl seiner Fahrräder + 1 und das stimmte bisher bei mir leider auch. Vielleicht kehrt jetzt Ruhe ein.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Januar 2018)

Bin mal gespannt, wo es mich noch so hinziehen wird, aber bis dahin habe ich glaube ich ein gutes Einsteigerbike gefunden. Macht schonmal viel Spaß damit 





Grand Canyon 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2018)

So, endlich mal geschafft ne kleine Runde zum Testen zu drehen. Zum einen ob die Hand hält und zum anderen ob das Rad läuft. Ist noch nicht wirklich fertig. Aber zumindest mal fahrbereit 













Aktuell is noch die 3fach Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern verbaut, aber ohne Umwerfer. Ist mir auch prompt die Kette abgefallen, da muss ich also unbedingt noch ran. Vermutlich wird's ne X9 mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt, das liegt alles noch hier rum, nur das passende Tretlager muss ich noch besorgen.

Und dann kommt noch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze rein, da hatte ich nur noch ne 30,9, aber das Cotic möchte gerne 31,6... ts ts ts, ganz schön anspruchvoll 

Ist aber mal definitiv keine graue Maus  @Martina H.


----------



## lucie (28. Januar 2018)

Wo ist denn das rote Kleine abgeblieben?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist aber mal definitiv keine graue Maus




 yes 

Dein On One auch geschlachtet?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das rote Kleine abgeblieben?





Martina H. schrieb:


> Dein On One auch geschlachtet?



So schaut's aus. Mir war das On One auf Dauer einfach zu kurz. Daher ein etwas längerer Rahmen. Hab den Abverkauf des Rahmens in 16" und passender Farbe leider verpennt, daher musste ne andere Option her. Und da die Auswahl für 26" jetzt ned so gigantisch groß ist, bin ich ganz happy mit dem Cotic. Farblich haut das orange schon mächtig rein, aber is auch geil


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2018)

Es lebt 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Und dann kommt noch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze rein, da hatte ich nur noch ne 30,9, aber das Cotic möchte gerne 31,6... ts ts ts, ganz schön anspruchvoll



Es gibt auch für 31,6->30,9 Reduzierhülsen... nunja, vielleicht sollte man sie eher Reduziercolableche nennen. Egal, es funktioniert. Z.B. von Vecnum.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist aber mal definitiv keine graue Maus



Das ist auch gut so. Ich finde die Kombi orange/blau fast noch besser als rot/blau. Haut mehr rein 

Aber sag mal... passt das mit der Gabelkrone und dem Unterrohr, wenn der Lenker umschlägt? 
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, dass das ohne derbe Kollision abgeht. Eigentlich sind die Cotic Rahmen ja dafür vorgesehen, zwingend mit einer externen unteren Steuersatzschale gefahren zu werden.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt auch für 31,6->30,9 Reduzierhülsen... nunja, vielleicht sollte man sie eher Reduziercolableche nennen. Egal, es funktioniert. Z.B. von Vecnum.



Das weiß ich, allerdings bin ich da nicht so der Fan von. Zumal das ja wirklich nur nen Hauch blech wäre... Wollte ja eh ne neue für's Fully, da bleibt ja dann ne 31,6er übrig 



scylla schrieb:


> Aber sag mal... passt das mit der Gabelkrone und dem Unterrohr, wenn der Lenker umschlägt?
> Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, dass das ohne derbe Kollision abgeht. Eigentlich sind die Cotic Rahmen ja dafür vorgesehen, zwingend mit einer externen unteren Steuersatzschale gefahren zu werden.



Hehe, ja das paßt  Kann beizeiten mal nen Bild mit umgeschlagenem Lenker machen. Ich hatte nach Adaptern für 1,5 --> 1 1/8 geschaut um später auch mal ne tapered Gabel einbauen zu können, aber da war kein passender lieferbar und ich wollte nicht ewig warten und finde so schaut das auch cleaner aus. Und da es paßt, alles gut.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hehe, ja das paßt  Kann beizeiten mal nen Bild mit umgeschlagenem Lenker machen. Ich hatte nach Adaptern für 1,5 --> 1 1/8 geschaut um später auch mal ne tapered Gabel einbauen zu können, aber da war kein passender lieferbar und ich wollte nicht ewig warten und finde so schaut das auch cleaner aus. Und da es paßt, alles gut.



Krass! Mit Lyrik passt das um einen vollen cm nicht. Dann baut die Sektor Gabelkrone also wesentlich tiefer. 
Cleaner schaut es so auf jeden Fall aus


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (1. April 2018)

Es gibt ja immer Gründe für ein neues Bike, aber ich hatte wirklich einen...

Mein Fuhrpark wurde mit der Zeit immer spezieller (Plus-Fully, Fatbike, RR...) und ich hatte gar kein Rad mehr, das ich nehmen konnte (wollte), wenn es mal schnell gehen sollte oder ich km reißen wollte und das nicht auf Asphalt.

Auch wenn hier gefühlt bei jedem 2. Bild oder Beitrag Begierlichkeiten geweckt werden, habe ich jetzt ernsthaft das Gefühl, vollständig zu sein 

Happy Trails, Nina


----------



## luckyleaf (11. April 2018)

Huhu Mädels!

Dann zeige ich auch mein *All-mountain* Schnucki. 













Rahmen: Cannondale Trigger Carbon 2
Gabel: Lefty Hybrid PBR 130 mm
Dämpfer: Fox Dyad RT2 mit Remote Control
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL G4
Kettenblatt: Race Face Direct mount
Bremssystem: Formula R1
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff Dächle Ultralight 180/160
Schaltystem: Sram XX 1x10 fach ( 34-36 )
Felgen: Enve AM Carbon
Reifen: Continental MK+XK
Naben: Chris King ISO Lefty / ISO HUB
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau: Cannondale OPI
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Highflex Carbon
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger
Sattel: Tune Komm-Vor
Kette: KMC SL
Kettenführung: 77Designz
Achse: DT Swiss RWS
Griffe: Cannondale Lock-in
Pedale: aEST

*GEWICHT: 9860 gr.


*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. April 2018)

Nicht ganz neu, aber der Crosser hat neue "Füße" und Schuhe bekommen [emoji4]

Fährt sich sehr "leichtfüßig" und so langsam hab ich eine Ahnung wofür dieses ominöse dritte Kettenblatt sein könnte [emoji848]






Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2018)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Das apple-dormant-green hat's dir angetan?  Finde das auch super...

Hab meines mit 2fach aufgebaut und muss feststellen, dass ich damit nicht so zufrieden bin. In der Ebene fahre ich entweder groß / relativ groß oder klein / relativ klein. Das ist echt total banane. Berg hoch ist die Übersetzung okay, bergab wird's schon grenzwertig dünn oben raus, wenn ich wirklich mal noch reintreten will. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, bin ja vorher auch 3fach gefahren...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. April 2018)

Ja die Farbe ist mega [emoji7]

Ist ein Müsing Crozzroads lite, hab das Rad für 600€ gebraucht beim Händler gekauft (hatte seine Schwester gefahren [emoji6] )

Mir fehlt es leider unten raus [emoji853]
Habe schon das kleinst mögliche kettenblatt montiert , aber es ist immer noch ganz schön knapp [emoji52]
Hatte auch schon bei den Kassetten geschaut (aktuell 11-28) aber dann packt es das Schaltwerk von der Kapazität nicht mehr [emoji34]

Muss wohl mehr trainieren...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja die Farbe ist mega [emoji7]
> 
> Ist ein Müsing Crozzroads lite, hab das Rad für 600€ gebraucht beim Händler gekauft (hatte seine Schwester gefahren [emoji6] )
> 
> ...



Ah, doch ein Müsing, war mir nicht ganz sicher. Hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm, aber die haben keine GravelRahmen mit Gepäckträger aufnahme und den wollte ich unbedint ans Rad bauen können. Aber der Preis is ja mal heiß! Und dann diese Farbe 

Hmm... ich denke wenn du nicht rücksichtslos schaltest, solltest das auch mit einem 11-32er Ritzelpaket gehen. Darfste halt nicht groß/groß schalten. Fährst du 28" oder 27.5"?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. April 2018)

28" mit 32er Reifen hinten 35er vorne. 
Da ist noch überraschend gut Platz hätte ich nicht gedacht , aber ich finde noch breiter würde doof aussehen. 
Aber dafür hab ich dann eh mein Hardtail

Im Prinzip nutze ich sowieso nur auf dem mittleren Blatt die komplette kassette. Das rattert mir sonst zuviel und zum "trimmen" bin ich dann zu faul [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## pany (3. Mai 2018)

Das ist mein aktuelles  und ein kleines Rennradl das ich noch nie wirklich abgelichtet hab


----------



## Nani77 (22. Mai 2018)

Hier mal mein neues Gerät:






Aufgebaut auf einem Zoulou-Bikes-Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen von meiner "besseren" Hälfte. Das Motto lautete: Robust, alltagstauglich und dabei möglichst leicht - bei gleichzeitig überschaubarem Budget.

Dient nun als Tourenbike und ersetzt dabei endlich ein 18 Jahre altes Speci Hardrock (noch mit CroMo-Rahmen).

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Zoulou Thokoza 650B (roh gekauft und in Bordeauxviolett RAL 4004 matt gepulvert)
Headset: KCNC KHS PT 1860 IS42/52
Gabel: Manitou Marvel Comp 100 mm mit Milo-Remote
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex ISIS (gestrahlt und neu gepulvert)
Innenlager: Tange Seiki ISIS
Kettenblatt: Race Ti 34T Narrow Wide
Bremse: XT BR-M8000
Bremsscheiben: SLX 180/160mm
Felgen: DT Swiss 444D
Naben: Novatec 711SB/712SB 32L
Speichen: Sapim Race
Nippel: Sapim Polyax
Reifen: Rocket Ron 27.5x2.25
Schläuche: SV21A
Lenker: FCFB 31.8 680mm Carbon
Vorbau: KCNC 50mm
Sattelstütze: FCFB 31.6x350mm Carbon
Sattelklemme: Chinateil (Restekiste)
Sattel: Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow
Kassette: XT CS-M8000 1x11 11-46t
Shifter: XT SL-M8000 I-Spec II
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M8000 GS
Kette: CN-HG701-11
Griffe: KCNC EVA
Pedale: AEST
Spanner: AEST
Tacho: Sigma Sport 9.16 ATS
Rücklicht: Trelock 320
Flaschenhalter: FCFB Carbon

Gewicht: 10,5kg

Fährt sich dank entspannter Sitzposition sehr bequem und mit 5,5kg weniger auf den Rippen als beim alten Hardrock auch sehr spritzig. Die 1x11 XT und die XT-Bremse (meine erste Scheibenbremse) machen echt Laune.

Ran soll mittelfristig noch eine HT2-Kurbel und ggf. noch eine andere Gabel.

Nani77


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. November 2018)

So, mein Schnucki ist auch für den Winter vorbereitet. Hat ein paar neue Schaltzüge bekommen, ein etwas größeres, ovales Kettenblatt (mal zum testen) und ein bisschen Deko. Ich hoffe, @lucie fällt nicht vom Stuhl, wenn sie sieht, was aus ihrem Rahmen geworden ist...


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2018)

Öhm... joa,ich würde sagen du hast alle Farben untergebracht


----------



## lucie (3. November 2018)

Diesen Farbwechsel hätte ich jetzt zwar eher vom Chameleon erwartet, aber gut, das Nukeproof hat sich die Fähigkeit, unterschiedliche Farben anzunehmen wahrscheinlich einfach so vom Chameleon weggeschnapt. Ich hatte mich damals auch schon gewundert, als beide noch im selben Stall standen, dass das Chameleon unverschämt weiß und farblos blieb. Hmmm, jetzt wird mir einiges klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (10. November 2018)

Ich mag meins auch mal zeigen. Ist ein Giant Trance 1.5 aus 2018. Nix Custom, aber bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Sickgirl (10. November 2018)

Bin gerade noch unterwegs mit dem Zug, bin heute früh nach Gießen um ein Rad zu kaufen

Hab es am Dienstag im Bike Markt entdeckt und gleich verschossen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Dezember 2018)

Dafür wurden Badewannen erfunden. 
(eigentlich bade ich nur die schlechte Pflege aus )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Dezember 2018)

Das kenne ich 
Fertig machen zum Verkauf 
Meins wollte noch keiner haben


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Dezember 2018)

Nene, das behalt ich, das ergänzt sich ganz gut mit dem Bird.
Hatte nur keinen Bock bei dem Wetter draußen rumzuputzen und es war irgendwie alles in einem fürchterlichen Zustand. So ganz perfekt ist es noch nicht, aber zumindest so, dass ich nicht das Gefühl hab, dass es im Keller Mordgedanken hegt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Dafür wurden Badewannen erfunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 810152


Sowas konnte ich nur machen wenn die Frau nicht zuhause war. Gab sonst viel Ärger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Dann hab ich ja Glück, dass "die Frau" hier zwingend anwesend sein muss, um das zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Januar 2019)

Habe ich früher immer wieder gerne gemacht. In meiner Wohnung. Mein damaliger Freund hätte die Krise bekommen, wenn ich das in seiner gemacht hätte. Seitdem denke ich aber über einen Badumbau nach. Wanne raus und auf der gleichen Grundfläche ne Dusche. Macht das Räder waschen einfacher. Momentan fahre ich an eine Tanke mit so "Waschboxen". Die haben da Schäumi und Osmosewasser ohne Hochdruck. Ist halt mehr Zeitaufwand, wobei, wenn ich an das anschließende Bad saubermachen denke....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

@Umbau
Das ist mal ne coole Idee. 

Normal komm ich ganz gut draußen im Hof mit klar, aber ist mir grade zu nervig ständig zu bitten, dass das Wasser angestellt wird, weil ich selber keinen Zugriff drauf hab. 
Ab Frühjahr wird's dann wieder einfacher.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2019)

Mädels, was macht ihr mit euren Rädern, dass ihr die ständig unter den Wasserhahn haltet und dann sogar über einen Badumbau deswegen nachdenkt? 

Im Normalfall lasse ich den Dreck antrocknen und bürste ihn dann ab. Geht am einfachsten. Wenn's mal irre schlammig ist, dann hab ich "Gloria"  Damit bekommt frau den gröbsten Dreck auch ohne Bad und Wasseranschluß ab. 

Und ja, das gute Rad steht in der Wohnung. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Bei mir wird aus "ich lasse es trocknen und feg dann ab" ein "Hmpf, ich wollte doch noch Kette/Antrieb putzen, aber jetzt will ich fahren, später dann..."
Entsprechend gruselig sah der auch aus, alleine was ich aus den jockey wheels gepult habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. 
Putzen in der Wohnung heißt, dass es keine Ausreden gibt. 

Btw, ich würde mindestens die Mtbs echt gerne in die Wohnung stellen, aber Dachwohnungen haben platztechnisch echt viele Nachteile.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Btw, ich würde mindestens die Mtbs echt gerne in die Wohnung stellen, aber Dachwohnungen haben platztechnisch echt viele Nachteile.



Jepp, das stimmt, schon weil man das Rad immer hochschleppen muss. Hält uns trotzdem nicht davon ab


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Das Hochschleppen wäre das kleinste Problem, Dachwohnung heißt bei mir 2. Stock.  Aber leider sorgen halt die Dachschrägen dafür, dass der entscheidende Platz fehlt. 
Zum Glück hab ich einen brauchbaren und vor allen Dingen abschließbaren Kellerraum für mich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Januar 2019)

Naja, normalerweise reicht ja hochheben und auf die Räder fallen lassen (was dabei abfällt ist Dreck, alles andere gehört dahin). Aber hin und wieder (so einmal im Jahr) geht jedes Bike in die Werkstatt (Ölwechsel Getriebe, Gabelservice und so). Und da finde ich es gegenüber demjenigen der da dran schrauben soll nicht nett, wenn ich so ein vollgeschlammtes Bike anschleppe. Und den (abgeschlossenen) Flur vor meiner und der Nachbarwohnung will ich aus Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn auch nicht zu sehr vollsiffen. Immerhin stehen da drei meiner Bikes...
Eine Unkrautspritze hab ich auch. Die ist, so lange kein Frost herrscht, im Auto festgebunden, damit ich im Notfall den gröbsten Dreck runterspülen kann bevor ich die Fuhre wieder einlade.

Aber davon abgesehen, kommt mal in mein Alter und wuchtet Bikes mit guten 16 kg in der Wanne rum. Naja, außerdem muss man ab einem gewissen Alter sowieso mal über so etwas wie "Barierrefreiheit" in der eigenen Hütte nachdenken, wobei sowas auch schon in jüngeren Jahren sinnvoll sein kann. Mir fällt da spontan die Beckenringfraktur vom letzten Jahr ein. Damit in die Wanne steigen, um zu duschen, war kein Spass. Und wieder raus auch nicht.
Ich glaube, ich gebe jetzt mal "Betreutes Wohnen" bei Google ein.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> "Barierrefreiheit"


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2019)

Kleine Neujahrsausfahrt mit den Fullys



 

War ganz schön baatzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Ist das ne kurze Hose/Leggins-Kombi?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2019)

Sind normale Beinlinge über Kniesocken, die von O'Neal sind schön kuschelig 
Kombiniert mit kurzer Polsterhose und dann eine kurze Regenhose drüber, Endura MT500 https://m.bruegelmann.de/endura-mt500-ii-wasserdichte-short-herren-schwarz-403236.html 
Allerdings in der Herrenvariante weil meine dicken Oberschenkel in keine Frauenvariante gepasst hat


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Januar 2019)

Ah, gut zu wissen.  Ich hab die nicht wasserdichte Variante der Endura 500, bzw die nur am Hintern wasserdicht ist, auch in der Männerversion.
War zwischendurch am überlegen, ob ich mir eine lange Hose hole, aber Leggins plus Beinwärmer ist momentan noch ok. Schön, dass ich da nicht die einzige bin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich da nicht die einzige bin.



dto.

Allerdings, da ich ja nur mit normaler Sportwäsche unter den Shorts fahre, mit einer von meinen Laufhosen drunter. Sonst wird es Richtung oberem Beinende frisch...

Ansonsten, wenn es richtig kalt wird, nehme ich die MX-Hosen für drüber. Die sind vorne rum winddicht, die Kniepolster wärmen auch schön, aber an den Wanden hinten haben sie nur Netzstoff, so dass es mir nicht zu warm wird in den dicken Kniestrümpfen. Und ich brauche nicht zwei Sorten lange Hosen vorzuhalten, auch wenn ich mir manchmal etwas affig vorkomme, wenn ich so angehost nur Konditionsrunden drehe.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Januar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wenn es richtig kalt wird, nehme ich die MX-Hosen für drüber. Die sind vorne rum winddicht, die Kniepolster wärmen auch schön, aber an den Wanden hinten haben sie nur Netzstoff, so dass es mir nicht zu warm wird in den dicken Kniestrümpfen. Und ich brauche nicht zwei Sorten lange Hosen vorzuhalten, auch wenn ich mir manchmal etwas affig vorkomme, wenn ich so angehost nur Konditionsrunden drehe.


Gibt es davon Bilder? 
Sind die auch wasserabweisend?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2019)

Vorne herum und am Hintern selbst wasserabweisend, ja. Wasserdicht nein. Wenn es richtig regnet wird es irgendwann nass in der Mitte.

Fotos gerade gemacht. Einmal von vorne und einmal von hinten. Aber ohne mich drin. Bin im Selfie machen nicht sonderlich geübt. Farbe ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass eine Mädchenhose in 176 ist. Die kleinste Damenversion, die besser verarbeitet (und teurer) ist, war leider zu weit.







 
Der Netzstoff zieht sich hinten noch etwas Richtung Oberschenkel hoch und läuft dort aus. Schwarz auf schwarz ist leider schlecht erkennbar.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2019)

Umzug, kürzerer Weg zur Arbeit.... das ist doch schon mal ein Grund für ein neues Fortbewegungsmittel 
LITEVILLE H3 MK1 in ultramarinblau und orange... 
Rahmen hab ich hier im Bikemarkt entdeckt, ein paar Teile hatten wir noch, ein paar wurden noch besorgt und heraus kam das hier....
Da bleibt das Auto doch gerne mal stehn....


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (9. August 2019)

Hier mal meine neue Liebe. Ein Santa Cruz Nomad V4 mit Custom Aufbau und Decals


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Mai 2020)

Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier 
Wegen C..., mehr Zeit und so, habe ich heute dem kleinen Grünen einen (fast) Komplettservice im heimischen Keller gegönnt 
Alles auseinander genommen, sauber gemacht und frisch gefettet. Bremsen entlüftet.
Nach dem Winter war das mal nötig 
Weil wir es erst davon hatten wer alles selbst schraubt 




Im leichten Sommersetup mit 11,5kg fährt es sich auch gut auf einem Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Mai 2020)

Hätte ja mein neues gezeigt, ist aber ein Rennrad und kein MTB  ?


----------



## Martina H. (15. Mai 2020)

...und?


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Mai 2020)

Her damit!


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2020)

Mein Händler hat mir heute beim Kettenblattwechsel von 52/36 auf 50/34 die Kettenstrebe vom Carbonrad schön zerfräst - ist mit der Kurbel samt Blatt abgerutscht und rums fette 4cm lange und 3-4mm tiefe Kerbe quer bis ins Carbon geschossen. 

Er meldet das seiner Versicherung und Stevens und dann krieg ich nen neuen Rahmen - dieser war übrigens gerade heute mit dem Blattwechsel endlich komplett fertig und 120km gelaufen, gerade 16 Tage alt...


----------



## MelWet123 (6. Juli 2020)

Mein gutes Stück ? Nukeproof Mega 275c custom.
Macht auf jeden Fall Laune ?


----------



## LetzRoll (16. Juli 2020)

@MelWet123 
Nukeproof macht so tolle Bikes. Hab gestern mein Canyon ausgepackt und im Vergleich zu meinem Nukeproof ist das so ein billo-baumarkt-bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. Juli 2020)

...inwiefern?


----------



## LetzRoll (16. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...inwiefern?


Bissl übertrieben, aber die Verarbeitung von dem Nukeproof finde ich hochwertiger, die Komponenten sind preislich ähnlich, doch beim Nukeproof bessere.
Austauschen werd ich deshalb die Bremsen und die Griffe im ersten Schritt. 
Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die Kabel-Stopfen lange im Rahmen bleiben, die sind mir gestern schon entgegen gekommen

Auch war das Nukeproof - obwohl verpackt  - besser zusammengebaut.


----------



## Horalka (26. Juli 2020)

?


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2020)

Bin mehr oder weniger zufällig über mein neues Bike gestolpert, im Urlaub ein wenig Langeweile und im Bikemarkt gestöbert. Das Rad stand in einem Bikeshop in der Nähe Stuttgart, Preis war ok.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. August 2020)

Und noch das nötige Kleingeld in der Hand gehabt ? 
Viel Spaß damit sieht sehr schick aus dein Yeti ?
Welcher Vorbau ist das ??


----------



## luckyleaf (7. August 2020)

Schönes Yeti! Ich liebe Yeti! ? ? ?  Aber die goldene Klingel oder was da am Lenker montiert ist, das geht gar nicht.... ?


----------



## LetzRoll (8. August 2020)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Aber die goldene Klingel oder was da am Lenker montiert ist, das geht gar nicht.... ?



Ich find Klingeln super. Oder fährst du mit deinem Bike niemals auf einem Öffentlichen Weg?


----------



## spetznas (8. August 2020)

Semi  retro mtb für Die stadt


----------



## luckyleaf (8. August 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Ich find Klingeln super. Oder fährst du mit deinem Bike niemals auf einem Öffentlichen Weg?



Naja, ich fahre Mountainbike und kein Straßenrad. Und dieses Yeti ist ebenfalls keins. ?


----------



## Sickgirl (8. August 2020)

Also ich fahre an allen Rädern eine Klingel. Wenn ich bei Neu oder Umbauaktionen eine vergessen habe ist es mir einfach unangenehm da die Stimme zu erheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LetzRoll (8. August 2020)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre Mountainbike und kein Straßenrad. Und dieses Yeti ist ebenfalls keins. ?


Ich fahre auch Klingel am MTB. Und ich Fahre damit auch Straße, sei es nur um die eingestellte Schaltung zu checken.


----------



## luckyleaf (8. August 2020)

Ich verstehe...... bei mir macht meine Hinterradnabe die Arbeit.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. August 2020)

Oder das bienenschwarmartige Summen der Stollenreifen...


----------



## Aninaj (8. August 2020)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe...... bei mir macht meine Hinterradnabe die Arbeit.



Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, was so toll daran ist, mit einem Bike im Wald (!) so einen Lärm zu machen. Schlimmer sind nur noch die mit dem Bluetooth Lautsprecher im Getränkehalter / Rucksackseitentasche.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2020)

Mir macht es Spass, mich gelegentlich auf nem Trail von hinten an Wanderer "anzuschleichen" und dann "pling".
Meistens bekommen die ja nicht mit, dass sich was von hinten nähert, bei dem Geratsche, dass die veranstalten. Und bei den letzten Wanderern kam es dann auch gut an. Eine meinte ganz erstaunt "sie haben ja eine Klingel". Und dann machten sie freundlich Platz.
Die Trailbell ist zwar auch ganz nett und hin und wieder im Einsatz, aber manchmal ist mir das Gebimmel doch zu viel.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. August 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, was so toll daran ist, mit einem Bike im Wald (!) so einen Lärm zu machen...


Naja, das Summen einer Chris King Hinterradnabe als Lärm zu bezeichnen...  
Im Wald hört man sie aber nur wenn man nicht pedaliert oder rückwärts tritt, meine CK Naben haben wohl etwas mehr Öl und sind recht dezent, einen Wanderer erschreckt man damit nicht.


----------



## Luna77 (31. August 2020)

Dann möchte ich mein Rad auch mal zeigen. Liv Hail 2, letztes Wochenende in Stromberg gewesen  . Schöne Woche euch


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Oktober 2020)

Immer noch sehr verliebt


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2020)

Geile Kiste 👍, nur an der Farbgebung mußt du noch arbeiten 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab das mal etwas experimentiert.  Hier und da etwas geräubert, aber wenn's so fährt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, bekommt es eigene Teile  Erster Eindruck war schon mal vielversprechend...


----------



## lucie (14. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal etwas experimentiert.  Hier und da etwas geräubert, aber wenn's so fährt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, bekommt es eigene Teile  Erster Eindruck war schon mal vielversprechend...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1133323



Schwarz...

Das hier wäre farblich der Knüller gewesen:


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Schwarz...
> 
> Das hier wäre der Knüller gewesen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1133332



Definitiv! Leider war schon der (dunkel)graue (!) Rahmen der letzte seiner Art und alle Versuche zu tauschen sind fehlgeschlagen  Aktuell ein Bike oder einen Rahmen zu bekommen, der den Vorstellungen entspricht ist fast unmöglich, da echt alles ausverkauft... Aber wenn der Rahmen paßt, kann ich ihn ja immer noch bunt lackieren lassen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Schwarz...
> 
> Das hier wäre farblich der Knüller gewesen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1133332


Das hatte ich auch schon im Visier - aber leider bisher nur noch als Komplettbike gefunden...
@Aninaj : Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon im Visier - aber leider bisher nur noch als Komplettbike gefunden...
> @Aninaj : Welche Rahmengröße hast du?



Ja genau, komplett oder gar nicht. Und Komplett auch nur mit gruseliger Austattung.

Habe das Experiment M-Rahmen gewagt. Aber ist schon lang die Karre. Ist jetzt ein 30er Vorbau mit einem 12° Backsweep Lenker. Das fährt sich soweit gut. Am WE soll's mal ins Gelände gehen, dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2020)

Genau, die gruselige Ausstattung hat mich dann von dem Experiment abgehalten - auch wenn die Farbe eigentlich nach mir geschrien hat.
Bin gespannt, was du erzählst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2020)

@Aninaj bei deinen Rädern kommt man aber auch kaum noch hinterher 😉
Bin gespannt was du zu dem langen Experiment meinst. Geo schaut ja allgemein nicht schlecht aus 👍



Aninaj schrieb:


> Definitiv! Leider war schon der (dunkel)graue (!) Rahmen der letzte seiner Art und alle Versuche zu tauschen sind fehlgeschlagen  Aktuell ein Bike oder einen Rahmen zu bekommen, der den Vorstellungen entspricht ist fast unmöglich, da echt alles ausverkauft... Aber wenn der Rahmen paßt, kann ich ihn ja immer noch bunt lackieren lassen



Ja, wirklich ätzend. Teilweise muss man ja schon suchen, um ganz normale Ersatz/Verschleißteile zu bekommen.
Aber ich freu mich schon auf den prall gefüllten Gebrauchtmarkt, wenn die Corona-Hamsterkäufe wieder abgestoßen werden 😇


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj bei deinen Rädern kommt man aber auch kaum noch hinterher 😉 ....



Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge  was ist es denn für ein Rädle


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> bei deinen Rädern kommt man aber auch kaum noch hinterher



Waaaas? Das sagt ja die Richtige 😉und Überhaupt, ich habe da voll den Überblick 😁



Mausoline schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge  was ist es denn für ein Rädle



Das ist ein Ragley MmmBop. Gabs 2020 in der geilen Farbe lila. Aber irgendwie nur 3 Stück oder so, jedenfalls war der Rahmen nur noch in dem dunklen grau zu bekommen, als ich ihn haben wollte 😁 .


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Oktober 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj bei deinen Rädern kommt man aber auch kaum noch hinterher


+1      das habe ich schon im letzten WiPo - Teamboard angemerkt.

Ich glaube, die beiden Räder mit denen ich Dich "kenne", fährst Du gar nicht mehr, oder? Das On-One und das Canyon, vllt hattest Du noch das damals neue Alutech beim LO oder in der Pfalz dabei? Ich finde es spannend, dass Du oft etwas Neues ausprobierst, welche Bikes fährst Du denn aktuell und was war der Grund, Dich von den anderen zu trennen? Gerne auch per PN oder im "Ich brauche/  will ein neues Bike"-Thead.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> nur an der Farbgebung mußt du noch arbeiten 😇


Och, solange ich die Farben sehe, ist alles ok.


----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2021)

Bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen entdeckt und nicht widerstehen können, da in mir " nostalgische" Erinnerungen an mein altes 26er Rotwild geweckt wurden... 
Auch noch in der näheren Umgebung gewesen und schon hatte das kleine 26er ein neues Zuhause 
Kleine optische Veränderungen vorgenommen: Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Sattel & Getränkehalter aus der Restekiste, Lenker und Flats neu gekauft - fertisch!

Voher:





... und nach der "Frischzellenkur":




...


----------



## liyah1990 (11. April 2021)

Huhu 

Das ist mein aktuelles (Giant Trance e+ 2 Pro)
Durfte schon ein paar Trails und Bikeparks runter seit dem Kauf im Mai 2020.






Und das hier wird der Biobike-Partner am Samstag. Das Live Intrigue Advanced 2020:


----------



## Sickgirl (13. April 2021)

Meinem Yeti habe ich eine neue Gabel gegönn, in den Kleinanzeigen bin ich über eine Formula Selva S gestolpert. War zufällig auch in der Nähe von Stuttgart und habe sie heute abgeholt.

Muss jetzt erstmal testen und schauen ob ich sie auf 150 mm wie meine alte Fox Travel oder sie so lasse.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. April 2021)

@Sickgirl : schau mal  meines hat ebenfalls eine neue Gabel (155 mm) plus Dämpfer bekommen:







Ein so seltenes Rad und dann gleich zwei Mal hier 
Testfahrt nach dem Umbau (Davor hatte es ein Fahrwerk von RS)


----------



## Sickgirl (15. April 2021)

Hast du auch das s und das SB5?

welcher Dämpfer und Gabel, kenne die beide nicht. Und mit dem Piggy pack des Dämpfer passt ohne Probleme rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2021)

Ein SB 5 in Gr. S von 2019, gebraucht gekauft.
Gabel und Dämpfer sind nun von Öhlins aus Schweden. Der Dämpfer paßt perfekt rein.
Zuvor waren eine RS Pike mit nur 140mm und ein RS Monarch eingebaut.
Aber Deine Formula Selva steht dem Yeti gut, wieviel Federweg hat sie?


----------



## Sickgirl (15. April 2021)

Im Moment 160, ich schaue mal am Wochenende wie sich das mit 10 mm mehr Federweg so fährt. Original war ja die Fox mit 150 drin


----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2021)

Es gab aber auch Rennfahrer, die das SB 5 für tretlastige Endurorennen mit 160mm vorn gefahren sind (anstelle des SB 6) und es für gut befanden. Da ich das Setup eher weich abgestimmt habe, hätte ich meine Gabel auch gut mit 160mm anstelle mit 155mm genommen - aber auf die 5mm gesch...


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2021)

...ups habe mein e-bike im falschen Form gepostet   Entschuldigung


----------



## MeroBike (29. Juni 2021)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Worauf Du dich verlassen kannst !
> Ich mag wenn man ein Rad immer ordentlich abstellen kann, Rennrad bleibt da die einzige Ausnahme.
> Es hat lange gedauert bis ich einen Ständer gefunden habe der auch was taugt, dieser Hebie funktioniert einfach nur, auch wenn das Rad schwer beladen ist.
> 
> Ich fühle mich geehrt das Euch meine Räder nicht gefallen den ich will auf keine Fall so ein Rad wie es jeder hat mit großen Werbeaufdrucken etc., meine Räder sollen individuell sein, das ist mir offentsichtlich gelungen !


Jeder Sinn das an Rad haben was die Person will... Ich hatte einen dran, der mir, bis ich mir denn Aldi Montageständer gehohlt hatte, zum schrauben diente...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Februar 2022)

Aus der Verwandtschaft

Trance/Intrigue <2017 in S, OneUp 120mm




Stereo/Sting 140 >2018, Größe S, OneUp 150mm


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Februar 2022)

Hier mein neues Schmuckstück: Megadonna😍😍😍


----------



## Chrige (4. Mai 2022)

Endlich! Nach nervenaufreibendem Warten auf Komponenten ist mein neues Baby da und wurde gestern auf einer ersten Ausfahrt für sehr gut befunden 😍. Fotos im Einsatz liefere ich später nach.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2022)

Chrige schrieb:


> Endlich! Nach nervenaufreibendem Warten auf Komponenten ist mein neues Baby da und wurde gestern auf einer ersten Ausfahrt für sehr gut befunden 😍. Fotos im Einsatz liefere ich später nach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1471317
> Anhang anzeigen 1471318


Sehr schön!! Willkommen bei den Last-Fahrern und viel Spaß damit.
Dann muss also demnächst ein Last-Ladies-Treffen organisiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2022)

Bring deine Korrekturen mit nach BB.
Schade 😢


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bring deine Korrekturen mit nach BB.
> Schade 😢


Und dann auf dem Trail korrigieren.   Coole Idee. Dann ist meine Schrift so unleserlich wie die der Schüler. 
Ich würd sooo gerne. Aber wenn der Kopf dann nicht frei ist, weil vielleicht mal wieder eine*r gefehlt hat und ich mir dann auch noch schnell Ersatz ausdenken muss, ist sch***.


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und dann auf dem Trail korrigieren.   Coole Idee. Dann ist meine Schrift so unleserlich wie die der Schüler.
> Ich würd sooo gerne. Aber wenn der Kopf dann nicht frei ist, weil vielleicht mal wieder eine*r gefehlt hat und ich mir dann auch noch schnell Ersatz ausdenken muss, ist sch***.



Die Korrekturen machen wir zusammen abends am Lagerfeuer 🔥 😁


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2022)

Chrige schrieb:


> Endlich! Nach nervenaufreibendem Warten auf Komponenten ist mein neues Baby da und wurde gestern auf einer ersten Ausfahrt für sehr gut befunden 😍. Fotos im Einsatz liefere ich später nach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1471317
> Anhang anzeigen 1471318



Last Tarvo, ein Traum 
Glückwunsch zum Neuen, du wirst sicher viel Spaß damit haben!


----------



## Chrige (4. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die Korrekturen machen wir zusammen abends am Lagerfeuer 🔥 😁


Was musst du korrigieren? Ich kann vielleicht auch mithelfen 😂


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die Korrekturen machen wir zusammen abends am Lagerfeuer 🔥 😁





Chrige schrieb:


> Was musst du korrigieren? Ich kann vielleicht auch mithelfen 😂


Russisch-Schulaufgabe 10. Klasse 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (4. Mai 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Russisch-Schulaufgabe 10. Klasse 😁


Uuh, russisch wird schwierig...😂 Ich hätte ein paar russische Bikefreunde. Sind aber alles Männer und können somit nicht mitkommen...😉


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2022)

...schreibt einfach unter alle 12 Punkte - passt dann schon


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...schreibt einfach unter alle 12 Punkte - passt dann schon


In der 10. Klasse gibt's bei uns noch Noten 1-6...


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2022)

...würde an der Strategie nichts ändern


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Russisch-Schulaufgabe 10. Klasse 😁



Hatte ich auch mal… 7 Jahre…. Hat nix genützt 🤣


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2022)

@Chrige 

Glückwunsch zum Neuen - mal mit Farbe 

Hätt ich mir gern mal in Natura angeguckt - vielleicht klappt's ja mal ...


----------



## Wendeline (12. Mai 2022)

Nichts spektakuläres, aber ich hatte wieder Bock auf ein Hardtail und da mein 26“ dauerhaft auf dem Smarttrainer verweilt „musst“ ich mir halt was neues kaufen… was will man machen🤷‍♀️😄


----------

